# Due March 09 Pregnancy Buddies



## shimmyshimmy

Hello all, I know these are the very early stages for us, I for one am being very cautious, but I thought it might be nice to find out who else is due in March, and then we can all support each other no matter what.
:hug:
Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

O, ISNT THERE ANYONE ELSE DUE IN MARCH 09?

I'm not the only one am I?
xxx


----------



## samina

hi there I'm due in march 1st although i calculated it as Feb 28 my docter said it was march.
Good luck to you are you getting any symptoms, I'm not should i be worried?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hi, 
I might be, I've had a Positive today but wouldn't say it was a big fat positive lol. It was very faint, I'm not due af until monday. just hope it is and it'll stick. IF so be due approx 9 march fingers crossed!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

shinning star, I just replied to one of your other threads.
If you are not due on till Monday then hopefully that line should get a bit darker every two days. So do one again on Sunday Hun, Good luck and hopefully we will see you back here.
Samina, I have had some symptoms,, terrible headaches and feeling quite sick on and off.
I wouldnt be worried that you havent had any yet, everyone suffers from different symptoms at different times, and I am sure you will get your fair share.

Let me know when you have some and what they are, we can support each other through the tough 1st trimester!
LOL.
But very exciting huh.
Take care,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## Shel

1'm here aswell, March 1st


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Congrats Shel,
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Can I join you girlies? 

Im due 11th March...:happydance:


----------



## wanababy

Hi ladies, I also got my first :bfp: (but a very faint one...lol) yesterday then another faint :bfp: from the pharmacist at the chemist.

I have been online and put my dates etc in and it says :baby: due on or around 11th March.....

So can I join you girls??:hug:

P.S All I'm getting at the minute (I'm only 12dpo), are niggley cramps (not as bad as AF but AF is due tomorrow/Tues at latest...but after my 2 SMALL SLIM POSITIVES...Hopefully she won't show!!) and wind (TMI SORRY - both ends!! lol), oh and I feel really bloated, and bbs are a little sensitive when prodded or squeezed! Nothing major though really!

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

Shinning_Star said:


> Hi,
> I might be, I've had a Positive today but wouldn't say it was a big fat positive lol. It was very faint, I'm not due af until monday. just hope it is and it'll stick. IF so be due approx 9 march fingers crossed!

By the way shinning_Star, just thought I'd let you know, the pharmacist said to me 'a line is a line' so the likelyhood of you being pregnant is VERY GOOD as the tests only detect the pregnancy harmone and unless you're on medication which contains that harmone (which I doubt??), then its looking good girl!!! My two were very faint too, I'm 12dpo, was 11 when I tested. I'd be due my AF Mon/Tues at latest.

Apparently, there is no such thing as a 'false positive'...GOOD LUCK...

Liz..xx:hug::happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya, Im due March 1st too - with my first :) Keeping all fingers crossed


----------



## samina

Gwizz said:


> Hiya, Im due March 1st too - with my first :) Keeping all fingers crossed

we are all sooooo going to be good pregnancy buddies:hugs::hugs::hugs:, hows everyone doing??? 
I still have no symptoms althouh im eating more but i dont think its a symptom of pregancy, just me being greedy!:rofl::rofl:

can anyone show me how to get the charty thing at the bottom of my posts to show how far ive gone and how my kittle bud is growing etc??


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Fabulous,
More March babies, and more buddies.:happydance:
Congratulations to you all.
My boobs are very painful today.OW
How are you guys all feeling today?
:hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well test or no test, I've been so dizzy and nauseous, I think I must be I can't eat much and I know it's so early days but can feel my insides being moved up, lol, they're all achey and my boobs really ache!, Plus, I've been so tired and had a few tears today as well. LOL How can I not be pregnanT! LOL just hope this liltlun sticks.


----------



## samina

Shinning_Star said:


> Hi,
> I might be, I've had a Positive today but wouldn't say it was a big fat positive lol. It was very faint, I'm not due af until monday. just hope it is and it'll stick. IF so be due approx 9 march fingers crossed!

congrats hunny welcome to the club!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Samina, I reckon that eating more is defo a symptom, I havent stopped eating since 2 days before my positive test. I get to that point of feeling hungry, and I used to be able to leave it for several hours, now I cannot do that! LOL!
I darent put up a ticker for this pregnancy, I feel like I may jinx it, do you think that seems weird, only it is still so early. Anywayz go to bump-and-beyond.com and you can get a ticker from there, copy and paste the html code onto your control panel here for your signature, and that should do the trick, hope that helps, although I am not an expert on this.LOL!
Good luck and hopefully see that ticker up soon,
xxx


----------



## samina

hi ya i hope this works


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya girlies

Well today I have to say my breasts have been killing me - wrong bra me thinks! Felt nauseous on and off tho not too much to be sick thank god. I am feeling more hungry but trying to avoid excess weight gain!  .......oh and i'm knackered!!! lol

Congrats to you all :happydance: How are you all feeling?!

samina theres also a help section on this forum that tells u what to do :) ...somewhere lol

xxx


----------



## pinkmac85

I'm also due in March! Just found out today!! :happydance: my computer does not seem to like this site tho so if there is anyone that wants to talk over yahoo or msn let me know :)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

CONGRATS. When r u due?
xxx
:happydance:


----------



## Deeper Blue

Hello ladies and CONGRATULATIONS to everyone!!!

Fairly new here and just got my BFP 5 days ago and punching in my LMP and rediculously long cycles into a calculator gave my due date as 10th March :happydance: I'm not entirely sure that can be right though since I got a very positive-positive at only 8DPO and on a standard 'don't bother testing unless your late' stick...

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b374/kaysiagale/new-2.jpg

...so maybe I Ov'd earlier and my OPK didn't pick it up? :/ 

Still, a positive is a positive :D

As for symptoms, I'm feeling stupidly tired constantly and bloated, but no nausea yet *crosses fingers* but cause I tested so early I haven't even missed my period yet ><.

Has it sunk in for you guys yet? It still doesn't feel real to me. I thought my desire to POAS would go once I got my positive, but now I just want to keep checking!

D.


----------



## samina

thanks shimmy and gwizz i got my ticker!!! at last ( im no computer whizz!)
congrats on you BFP's and welcome to the club!!


----------



## Shel

Hi Girls

Hows everyone doing? I have spent the day cleaning out our pool, it has been so hot, I have managed to get through the whole day without throwing up lol

:hug:


----------



## wanababy

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I've had 4 very faint :bfp:.....am soooo wanting a BIG FAT ONE...LOL (So does my mother, she said she won't be getting excited yet until I get a 'dark' one!!! Doesn't she know, you can't get a false pos???!!) Think she's in shock as my sister is due in Nov...2 more grandchildren in the space of few months....ooooh the expense...lol!!!):rofl:

Liz....x


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Wanababy that is fab Hun, a line is a line.:happydance:
My mother-in-law is also going to be in shock when she finds out, my husbands, brothers girlfriend is having her 2nd and he is due in October, her youngest son is trying for his third, but his first with his new girlfriend of a few months! and we are now due our third in March.
She already has five grandchildren, with the two that are due added on that is 7 and potentially another one, they will run out of money.lol!
She is kind of expecting our annpouncement though, as we miscarried in December. Would have been due this month.:cry:
Glad to see more ladies joining us, how exciting.
I am extremely tired a the moment and am struggling to do my work. I couldnt finish off my toast this morning, it was making me feel sick.
Hope everyone is well, speak soon,

Shimmy,
:hug:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

On another note, my daughter is mother in laws only grandaughter!
The other 5 are boys, so I wonder what the odds are of me adding to the family football team.haha.!


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats to the new people - Fantastic News!!! ... A line is a line :happydance:

Do your family own a tele Shimmy? or do they need to keep active ;) 

Fairly good day so far today, just the tiredness and sore breasts really. Hope you are all well?

Had a pizza the other night... and instead of doing my usual and leaving the last two slices I don't normally managed I polished it off!!! OH was disappointed he didn't get extra lol!!!

Gem
x


----------



## Deeper Blue

Just tired again today but all in all I think I'm getting off light (so far!).
I've spent the day debating when to tell various people as only a couple of people from work know (because I needed to talk to them about mat leave options), my brother, and one of my best friends (but only cause she asked out right if I was pregnant and there was no way I could have hidden the smirk if I'd lied ^^). I was planning on waiting till 12 weeks to tell the parents but we've started to think maybe thats too long. How are you guys doing it?

Hope your all well! 

D
X


----------



## wanababy

7/8 Grandchildren!!! God, my Mother would have a fit lol...

Aw am so sorry to hear about your m/c shimmyshimmy :cry:
I'm so lucky to have never experienced it (and I can't imagine what you must go through) but my friend has just had a loss a few months ago, but she then fell pg more or less straight away and she's doing well.

Mother is now convinced after I've done 6 tests!!! She said she can get excited now..lol

Thanks all of you for the 'positivity' anyway!!! (A line is a line!!)

I have been starving!!!! Not just peckish but ravenous and I have a poorly hip so am really not wanting to put on a lot of excess weight or I won't be able to walk!!! I hope my appetite decreases soon.....:rofl:

I have sore bbs, I never suffered really with that during AF so its wierd! I still get cramping off and on and am sooooo tired...I wonder if thats why we eat so much??? Our bodies telling us we need ENERGY!?

Liz
xx

p.s. We're breaking news to DF's Mother & Step Dad at weekend!!! Wish me luck girls!!!!!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Good luck with that wanababy,
Where did you get your due in March ticker from, I think all us ladies should have one in this thread.  It is fab.:happydance:

Hope you are all well this evening. I am bloated and very tired, and my boobs are around twice the size they were last week.LOL.:rofl:

Speak soon,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## samina

hi ya girlies , i glad your feeling okay, I'm sorry to read about your M/C shimmy i hope this ones a sticky.
I also have yet to inform any of my family or friend , the only ones who know are my OH, and my mother in law, I'm thinking of telling everyone after my first scan. 
I know everyones telling me i shouldn't worry and all but I'm still not getting any 
real symptoms, , i have started to get all panicky I'm imagining I'm going in to the scan room and the lady is telling me that there's no heart beat and that she can only see an empty sack ( worst nightmare) ,:hissy
Can anyone please tell me if that was the case would i still have the pregnancy hormone in my urine? I'm thinking of doing yet another test?
i know you can tell me I'm being stupid i know i am, but sometimes i get like that all wound up and imagining the worse until i get my scan i dont think its going to sink in.:](*,):cry::cry::cry:


----------



## CapitalChick

Hey ladies, I'm due March 12th.


----------



## NeyNey

Hi girls!

I'm a new girl too - only got my BFP this morning
According to a due date calender I'm due March 3rd


----------



## Deeper Blue

Congrats Neyney and capitalchick!!!!!!
Samina, your forgetting the most important symptom of all, not having a period! Don't worry, I don't have any real symptoms to speak of either and a lot of women are the same, so just think of yourself as lucky atm that your not stuck with your head down the toilet in the mornings! :D

DX


----------



## Nic-Flowers

I got my :BFP: and I am due March 13!!! There are so many March due dates...lots of buddies here!


----------



## wanababy

Welcome to BnB ladies and CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:!!!!!!

Samina, I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about hun....as everyone says 'a line is a line' and unless you're taking medication that contains the pregnancy hormone then it cannot be a false pos!

Relax and enjoy the calm before the storm - you never know, your symptoms may all kick in at once!!! lol!

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

shimmyshimmy said:


> Good luck with that wanababy,
> Where did you get your due in March ticker from, I think all us ladies should have one in this thread. It is fab.:happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all well this evening. I am bloated and very tired, and my boobs are around twice the size they were last week.LOL.:rofl:
> 
> Speak soon,
> 
> Shimmy,
> xxx

Thanks shimmy!

I'm not sure where I got it from as I was just messing about from website to website..lol. But if you put a search in google for 'blinkies' you get a range of websites and just select from there. I got the new one from www.free-blinkies.com

liz
xx


----------



## Incubator

Hi. 

I'm due February 28th according to one doc, and March 1st according to another....

Hope you don't mind a potential February due date gatecrash and be a bump buddy too...?

x


----------



## shimmyshimmy

NeyNey thats fantastic news.
Capital chick I have already spoken to you on another thread, but well done again.:happydance:
And to all our other buddies including our potential feb due date lady, lucky thing.
Congratulations and celebrations.
:happydance:
:hug:


----------



## samina

Incubator said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm due February 28th according to one doc, and March 1st according to another....
> 
> Hope you don't mind a potential February due date gatecrash and be a bump buddy too...?
> 
> x

OMG!!!! OMG!!! you are soooo me!!!! :happydance::hug:my LMP was 24may 08 and i thought id be Feb 28 that's what all the on line calculators are telling me but my doctor has told me march 01 too weird !!! , the only way we'll know is the day of our scan, fingers crossed!! 

Thanks for your support guys i was kinda felling low that day :hugs::hugs:but I'm more optimistic today i really cant wait for the midwife to phone so she can arrange a home visit. does anyone know when they can hear the babies heart beat through a Doppler?


----------



## goofy

Hi All

Mines March 3rd! Theres so many in March ... It'll be great getting to know you all.


----------



## goofy

Samina i started to feel sick a few days ago ... today was 1st day i was actually sick (yuck!) not pleasant. So dont worry to much im sure you'll not be too far behind.


----------



## Shel

Hi Girls

I had a scan wedensday, it might be twins!! LOL

we go back for another one next friday

hows everyone doing??

:hug:


----------



## wanababy

Congrats Shel!! Twins!!????

Ah I'd LOVE that, I know it would be damn hard work but I'd just love it!! 

People have always said that I could have twins...my Mam is a twin (she has a brother) and so is my Dad (but his twin brother died at birth though..:cry:), my younger sister (my only sibling) has a daughter and has another little girl on the way. (Single babies!!). I am 4 weeks and 3 days pg so don't know whats going on in there yet lol!!!

Good luck hun...I hope its TWO, just for you!!!! (and me!! hehe!!):rofl:

Liz
xx


----------



## samina

Shel said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I had a scan wedensday, it might be twins!! LOL
> 
> we go back for another one next friday
> 
> hows everyone doing??
> 
> :hug:

OMG!!! congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance:i bet you couldn't believe your eyes when they told you, and at what you saw on the screen, id love to have twins send us some dust and just maybe we get twins too!!! id love one boy and one girl.


----------



## shimmyshimmy

:happydance:

WOW, Twins, I am afraid to say that I am the opposite to you guys. I will be very happy with one little bundle of joy. When I had my son 4 years ago my daughter was just approaching 2 and that was tough enough. To have 2 babies the same age requiring all that attention and with 2 other children to care for I am not sure I could cope!
Having said that if I were to have two by some fluke I am sure I would adapt. Keep us updated with that. Cant wait to hear if you are having 2 bundles of joy hun.
xxx


----------



## goofy

Shel said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I had a scan wedensday, it might be twins!! LOL
> 
> we go back for another one next friday
> 
> hows everyone doing??
> 
> :hug:

Wow! Congrats thats such good news :happydance: .. i think twins always look soo cute but i agree with shimmyshimmy that it would be very hardwork. 

Keep us updated on ow things progress. Goodluck! x


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Goofy - Congrats with your :bfp:
How old are your 2 girls?
So we are both expecting number 3, just a day apart. How exciting.

Having said that I am a bit worried today, I have had some pains down below and a few stabbing pains in my side. These pains often turn out to be wind!:blush:
But the ones down below have been very odd.
I keep hoping this is just the body getting ready and stuff, cus I still have my extremely sore boobs, but I cannot help but think the owrse all the time, I am so paranoid. Has anyone else had any similar types of feelings?
:hug:
xxx


----------



## goofy

shimmyshimmy said:


> Goofy - Congrats with your :bfp:
> How old are your 2 girls?
> So we are both expecting number 3, just a day apart. How exciting.
> 
> Having said that I am a bit worried today, I have had some pains down below and a few stabbing pains in my side. These pains often turn out to be wind!:blush:
> But the ones down below have been very odd.
> I keep hoping this is just the body getting ready and stuff, cus I still have my extremely sore boobs, but I cannot help but think the owrse all the time, I am so paranoid. Has anyone else had any similar types of feelings?
> :hug:
> xxx

Those pains that you just described im getting the exact same shimmyshimmy- down below and to the side. Just think positive though worrrying wont change anything. I had bleeding last week and went to the doc who told me quite rudely that if i was goig to miscarry than its gona happen and nohing i he or a hospital can do to stop it. i was fuming at him , but than sat and thought that hes probably right so ive left it to fate. My sickness has started so im hoping thats a good sign. 

I have two girls age 6 and 4 the youngest starting school in August. im really looking fwd to no3 probably more than ive been for other two. I dont know why that is maybe cos my first was an unplanned pregnancy so came as a shock. N with my 2nd because of the small gap i found it hard work having 2 small children. I had wanted a larger gap so i could enjoy the pregnancy more and than the :baby:

How old are your kids? Do you remembr alot about your previous pregnancies? I vaguely remember little bits - ive started keeping a journal this time round lol


----------



## shimmyshimmy

I have a boy who will be 4 in 2 weeks(he will also be starting school this year!), and a girl who will be 6 in 3 weeks, so we are almost the same there.
I know what you mean about having a bigger age gap and being able to enjoy it all that bit more. With number 2 it was all such a blur as I was so busy with the newborn and with the 2 year old. It is reassuring to know that you have had similar pains, although not very nice for you. I found them particularly odd as they were down below, if you know what I mean. I do not remember having that with the other 2. That doctor of yours sounds like a fool, how rude of him, I hope that youare going to complain about that. There was no need for it, all he needed to do was to try and reassure you.
Good to hear your sickness has started, I have been feeling quite sick at times. But it is my boobs that have been bothering me more, I can barely move now!LOL.
Speak soon,
:hug:

Shim,
xxx


----------



## goofy

Hows your pains now shimmyshimmy?

Mines still pretty much the same oh and i think im well off fish n chips after being so sick last night :cry:..... yuck! Ive been obsessed with chips with vinegar for quite a few days now but now cant bear thinking about it. 

So you've got both girl and boy, do you have any feelings as to what you may have this time round? did both pregnancies feel the same or different?

I'd love a little boy just for a bit of balance to the family ... although i got a feeling it might be a girl ..lol dont ask why its just a feeling.

My OH doesnt have a preference at all. 

Hows everyone else getting on? does anyone have any gut feeling as to what they may have? .. i know its a little early but just for fun it would be nice to see how many of our predictions are accurate. xx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Thanks for asking goofy. I am feeling a little bit better in terms of the pain, but have been feeling very sick this morning.
I felt very sick with my little boy, but was violently sick with my little girl. So as things stand I would say another little boy. But that could change if I wake up in the morning and start chucking up!
Yes, I would love to know any predictions also,
:hug:

shimmy,
xxx


----------



## kez

Hi can i join to found out i was pregnant yesterday with no 5 due around 16thmarch. Have very sore boobs teeth are sensitive, feel sick so it all looks positive


----------



## samina

hey there all,:hug:
yes i'd love to know what you think your all having i dont know what it is but im thinking possibly a girl i wouldnt mind either way my OH prefers a girl though but im sure he'd be happy either way! :baby:,
still no symptoms though. come on bringon the painfull boobs or the morning sickness just soo i ''feel'' pregnant.


----------



## wanababy

I don't know why but I think I'm having a girl!! Don't know if its cos my younger sis has a daughter and another daughter on the way (due Nov)...lol!

I started to feel sick this morning, haven't actually been sick as yet. Don't know about you girls but my belly is looking huge already!!! Not sure if its the extra food (am not eating all that much more!), bloating, or twins!!! lol!! I had to go and buy a size 18 trousers yesterday to accommodate my belly and just to feel comfortable at work, cos its soooo unbearable having anything digging in my belly! I'm usually a size 14-16...God help me in a few months if the belly keeps growing :rofl:

As for the sypmtoms, I was getting sharp pains 'down there' off and on aswell, I'm still getting mild cramps now & again, the wind and burping has eased right off and my boobs are still sore and I get the odd sort of, what feels like being shot in the t*t lol!!!! Owwww!! :hissy:

Liz
xx


----------



## goofy

kez said:


> Hi can i join to found out i was pregnant yesterday with no 5 due around 16thmarch. Have very sore boobs teeth are sensitive, feel sick so it all looks positive

Hi Kez Congrats on your news. :happydance and welcome.


----------



## goofy

wanababy said:



> I started to feel sick this morning, haven't actually been sick as yet. Don't know about you girls but my belly is looking huge already!!! Not sure if its the extra food (am not eating all that much more!), bloating, or twins!!! lol!! I had to go and buy a size 18 trousers yesterday to accommodate my belly and just to feel comfortable at work, cos its soooo unbearable having anything digging in my belly! I'm usually a size 14-16...God help me in a few months if the belly keeps growing :rofl:
> 
> 
> Liz
> xx

i def feel i got a shape going on too ... i thougt i was being paranoid but im glad somebody else feels the same. 

Im constantly eating too though ... lol ...


----------



## goofy

shimmyshimmy said:


> Thanks for asking goofy. I am feeling a little bit better in terms of the pain, but have been feeling very sick this morning.
> I felt very sick with my little boy, but was violently sick with my little girl. So as things stand I would say another little boy. But that could change if I wake up in the morning and start chucking up!
> Yes, I would love to know any predictions also,
> :hug:
> 
> shimmy,
> xxx

I have two girls ad both pregnancies were totally different. with my first i was constantly sick for 5 months. I had every pain / symptom you could think of. The second pregnancy was a breeze. I didnt even feel pregnant alot of the time lol. Its really weird considering the hard pregnancy my first baby was so easy going and second time round although both pregnancy and birth went problem free i got a very demanding baby - entertaining - but very demanding. My own little firework as i call her (she was born on he 5th nov) Its taken me 4 years to recover lol. So im unsure - does particular pregnancy symtoms indicate towards boy or girl hmmm ... any thoughts guys??


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Kez
:bfp::bfp::bfp:
:hugs:
:hug:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Fantastic news. Welcome Kez, to what is becoming one of the busiest threads in this section. Looks like March is going to be extremely busy!:rofl:
So it appears that most of you guys think you are going to have girls.
I do not mind either way as I have one of each. But based on my experiences before I would prefer to have a boy due to the fact that I wasnt sick with him, but then on the other hand he was a very demanding baby, and was always crying, so a girl may be a better option for the early stages, then on the other hand my 6 year old little girl is now quite stroppy and demanding at the moment and my 4 year old boy is very chilled out, so I am a bit confused.
At the end of the day I will be happy as having a child is such a special gift, as long as baby is healthy I will be thrilled either way.

shimmy,
xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm due march 6th :)


----------



## samina

Jazzy said:


> I'm due march 6th :)

congrats!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Thanks, hopefully il have a boy this time.


----------



## goofy

congrats jazzy


----------



## wanababy

Congratualtions Jazzy and welcome to the 'due in March' forum!!! 

Liz
xx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hey there jazz.
Massive congratulations in order,

welcome to our little thread,
xxx
:hug:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Thanks, I need a text buddy lol


----------



## shimmyshimmy

OMG, I am 6 weeks today how exciting LOL!

Hope everyone is feeling ok today. I have just managed to eat 2 slices of peanut butter on toast. I am surprised though as I really thought I would chuck it up!
I have felt so sick, but feel quite good now.
Is it wishful thinking that I wont actually be sick.
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls.

No symptoms to really write about to be honest, apart from being tired and cant sleep!:hissy: Oh and slightly achey boobs at the sides. No sickness yet so thats gotta be a good thing for me!

Hows everyone elses symptoms doing?


----------



## wanababy

Well I felt sick as a dog this morning but was hungry so I just stuffed my face..lol!! It doesn't feel like I actually WANT to be sick, its just a nausious feeling.

My boobs are hurting to the touch and feel really hard in places!! I'm tired and stomach is still bloated (I look 6 month already):rofl:

Certain ways I stretch or lie, I get a sharp pain in my side! Don't know if I'm squashing LO already? Unless its just my insides rearranging!

Liz
xx


----------



## samina

hi ya ladies, 
still no symptoms, but I'm eating loads and as a result I'm feeling nauseous, I'm always cleaning though i don't know what that's all about! everything seems to smell, i cant get enough of flash lemon it smells heavenly!


----------



## tiggertea

hi ladies! just got my :bfp: yesterday (still to scared to change my ticker!) and by my own calculations I should be due around 21st march (day before mother's day in UK) :)


----------



## goofy

congratulations tigert u must be so excited .. fantastic news:happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Excited - scared - a million and one things really! lol
I'm loving it already but just so worried about the "what if"s!
Can't wait to get chatting to the other ladies in first tri. i think it helps alot having ppl to talk to that are feeling the same! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya ladies - sorry haven't replied in a while .... Hope you are all well and welcome all the new ones YAY!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!! :crib:

:hug:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Congratulations tiggertea. :happydance::bfp:

So, how is everyone doing?
What symptoms are you all suffering with if any?

Does time seem to be dragging on for anyone here, it is for me,
xxx


----------



## wanababy

Congratulations tiggertea and welcome!!

Yep, the time is dragging for me too!!!!


----------



## Britt90

OH ME ME ME!! 

I'm not totally sure when my due date is. I've estimated it to be March 10th! 

Once I go to the doctor for my 1st U/S though I'll know what it really is

BUT, i know I'm due in march!

:)


----------



## lolly101

Hi everyone!!! I'm so excited to be posting on here!!! :happydance:I reckon I'm due on march 11th, its so nice to be on here and to read everyone else is having the same worries as me! Every little twinge is panicking me. I'm sure I wasn't this worried with my son!!! Mind you that was 8 years ago so I maybe I'm just forgetting!!!
Congrats to everyone on here too!!!


----------



## goofy

:hi:
got my 1st antenatal appointment date through .. 4th August, day after my bday .. yeeeah!! 
Cant believe im getting excited over a visit to the midwife. lol

How is everyone???


----------



## samina

hi ya all and welcome to our thread newbies:hugs: out there congrats on your pregnancy, and hope we can share our experiences together.
Today Ive been feeling like sh**t excuse the language! , i feel so sick and everything seems to smell around me , i think my OH is in a mood with me because i told him his breath is making me feel sick!!, honestly its making me wretch!, i hope this phase passes soon as i don't want it to affect my relationship i feel so sorry for the poor guy, hes helping me out so much with the house and making me toast and all ( that's all I'm able to stomach at the mo)
has anyone else experienced this or am i being over dramatic? and to think i was so desperate for sickness!:dohh:


----------



## Gwizz

Nah your not being over dramatic - your allowed to be ... plus pampered by your OH. 

Mine went in a mood with me too cos I went all nauseous when he kissed me - I didn't mean it, it just happened :s oops lol!!!

I tend to get nauseous when I'm hungry i.e. mornings and evenings when i finish work, so I cant say Ive got it all the time. Smell has also increased and my boobs .... sore, hard nipples and the underneath are sore too - taken to sleeping in a sports bra.

Big hug for everyone, Hope you are all coping ok

:hug:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Lolly and Brit :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp:
:bfp:
:bfp:

Hello and welcome, and good luck with your pregnancies.

Shim,
xxx


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls

I have been an absolute NIGHTMARE lately!!! My OH isn't speaking to me at the minute, he went to work without even acknowledging me this morning. I'm turning into a :witch: lol! I've been feeling sick when hungry also, I asked him to stop at a garage yesterday when we were out and about (for some Rich Tea biscuits to try for the sickly feeling!), he bypassed one as he said it was too expensive and the waterworks started, crying like a baby I was!! (Had just discovered that my exhaust has corroded itself away aswell and I've no money - its going to cost about £130 to fix!! So I was p*ssed off about that aswell) - also trying to quit smoking, I'm weaning myself off anti-d's and we have few things going on - looking for house, loads of debt etc!

Aw I'm soooo emotional - from one extreme to another...one minute I'm weepy, the next I'm losing my temper and getting really aggresive (is this normal), I think his patience is running out - everything he does gets on my nerves too! Poor bloke! 

Is anyone else like this or am I turning into a complete phsycho??

Liz
xx


----------



## goofy

Wanababy i so feel for you. I know exatly what you're going through. Ive spent the last 2 weeks :cry: in tears. Last week i walked out of the house at 2 in the morning - told my husband i was leaving him and never coming back lol n that was because he forgot to bring home bread. My OH is used to me going crazy during my pregnancies so i think he just shrugs it all off now.

:hugs:


----------



## wanababy

goofy said:


> Wanababy i so feel for you. I know exatly what you're going through. Ive spent the last 2 weeks :cry: in tears. Last week i walked out of the house at 2 in the morning - told my husband i was leaving him and never coming back lol n that was because he forgot to bring home bread. My OH is used to me going crazy during my pregnancies so i think he just shrugs it all off now.
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl:.....bread??!! Eeeh I lol when I read that! I understand totally though cos its the slightest thing that sets you off isn't it?! We're pushing the poor men to the limit eh? Hormones?!!!
xx


----------



## passengerrach

hiya every 1 im due 1st or 5th of march am not 2 sure yet got doctors on weds but tht is just based on my own calculations im lookin for a buddy on here 2


----------



## wanababy

Welcome to the 'due in march' forum passengerrach!! And congrats!!! 

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Ive got really bad sickness and feel so drained


----------



## passengerrach

thanks how every one feelin then


----------



## goofy

Jazzy said:


> Ive got really bad sickness and feel so drained

I just read your other post - im really sorry to hear what you're going through. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## Britt90

I have yet to get the morning sickness really bad so far. My stomach has ached yes, but there hasn't been and true nausea.....YET. I know I'm bound to get it eventually, just watch, I'll wake up one morning and run straight to the toilet........

Better clean it now before i regret it later >.<


----------



## scrubgrub

wanababy said:


> P.S All I'm getting at the minute (I'm only 12dpo), are niggley cramps (not as bad as AF but AF is due tomorrow/Tues at latest...but after my 2 SMALL SLIM POSITIVES...Hopefully she won't show!!) and wind (TMI SORRY - both ends!! lol), oh and I feel really bloated, and bbs are a little sensitive when prodded or squeezed! Nothing major though really!

I took the test today. I'm due "according to online" March 14. I had to laugh at your symptoms...as I'm in the same boat. I'm going to add raging painful heartburn to the list., . But hey I'd rather have that then throwin up.


----------



## MrsKeene

Hi girls, can i join! I haven't gone for a scan yet to pinpoint my due date, but due date caculators are saying March 11th, 2009, Thats 9 days before my dd birthday! So i guess i just produce March babies, but its such a lovely month to have them in! 

No morning sickness yet, with my daughter i had all day sickness so maybe i'll get lucky and not have it this time. So far just sore bb's, headaches, and wind too, pretty badly. I am excited to get to know everybody and enjoy our journey through the next 9 months!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Bless you wanababy. Listen, your fella will just have to put up with it.
Its the way of the world, he should be looking after you hun.
I am feeling quite stressy too, but my hayfever is driving me up the wall, more so than my pregnancy symptoms. I wish the pollen would just disappear.
The hayfever has turned me into a crazy woman, I am constantly whinging, but My fella will have to like it or lump it. LOL!

XXX


----------



## wanababy

CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME to the newbies!!!!!! 

Thanks Shimmy, yeah he will just have to 'deal with it'!! lol!!

As for symptoms....Well to add to mine now (even though some of the ones above has subsided)...the nausea has started :hissy:
I feel as sick as a dog in the mornings, feel like I'm a millimetre away from chucking up my breakfast!! I've not actually been sick (YET!!), it just comes over me in great big waves!!

Sore boobs aswell, especially when I wake up. I also felt what I think is the beginning of thrush yesterday so I have been using (and eating..lol!!!) organic natural yoghurt & diluted teatree oil! Bit messy...:rofl: but feels like its eased off a bit, fingers crossed! My mate says that she got it all the time when she was expecting her daughter and the doc gave her canesten. Think I'll try the alternatives first then if they don't work, then I'll go to docs.

Hope you are all well?

Liz
xx


----------



## passengerrach

i havnt actually been sick yet but food just makes me feel sick i think its mainly the smell of it lol


----------



## hollie

Im 4+5 and due around 19th March I think (still need to go to doctor etc to confirm)

Im so excited!!


----------



## Gwizz

Welcome Passengerach, Scrubgrub, Mrskeene and Hollie !!!! :happydance:

If anybody needs a buddy btw PM me :)

:hug:


----------



## wanababy

welcome holly!!:happydance:
xx

AND CONGRATS!!!!!X


----------



## scrubgrub

I'd love one. My DH thinks it would be hillarious to keep it a secret from his family until ... well until December. So in an effort to keep it mums I can't tell anyone.
I'm letting my parents know when I fly out to see them the beginning of Sept. But I'm going mad, because well it's just my personality to want to tell someone :happydance:

By the way I'm exhausted and can barely think... just enough thought process to be able to post and read on here :shhh: my poor boss!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

*hugs* Thanks :(


----------



## samina

HI,
Ive kept telling everyone apart from a handfull of people im preggers but because im looking like death at the moment ive had loads of people coming up to me asking if im up the duff! how strange is that? i deny of it of course until i get my scan that is, isnt it weird has anyone had the same sort of experiances?


----------



## emmad339

Hi all - can I join you. Due 5th March or thereabouts and would love to chat to everone just to make sure I'm not the only paranoid mum-to-be out there x


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Congrats Emma, I know what you mean about paranoia.
Have you read all the thread, I think I have shown some hints of it.LOL!

Speak soon,
Tell us about your symptoms so far, you are at exactly the same point as me.

Shim,

:hug:

:bfp:


----------



## emmad339

shimmyshimmy said:


> Congrats Emma, I know what you mean about paranoia.
> Have you read all the thread, I think I have shown some hints of it.LOL!
> 
> Speak soon,
> Tell us about your symptoms so far, you are at exactly the same point as me.
> 
> Shim,
> 
> :hug:
> 
> :bfp:


Hi Shim :hug:

I haven't really had very many symptons so far to tell you the truth and I think that's why I'm being so paranoid. Have had feelings of nausea but no sickness so far and then just constant aches and pains which I have been informed are stretching pains. I've done 5 tests and have had a :bfp: every time, so when I went to the doctors they just took my word for it. I think I would have really liked some definite confirmation though. Because there ae very few physical signs at the beginning, you start to doubt whether you actually are preggers or just imagining the whole thing - have I totally lost the plot?!?


----------



## lolly101

I'm so glad I found you guys!!! The fact you are all saying how I am feeling, sore bbs, tears and shouting at DH! I aam getting paranois I hae no nausea yet, well nothing major anyway. I didn't with my DS but that's not making me feel better this time round!!!
When I went to Dr they took my word for it too. I know I had a :bfp: and no period but I just wanted someone else to confirm it to me!!! I have has stretching pains but they have eased over the last 2 days...My clothes are getting tighter already but that may be due to the fact I am eating what I like now and not watching "points"!!!!!


----------



## lousielou

lolly101 said:


> I'm so glad I found you guys!!! The fact you are all saying how I am feeling, sore bbs, tears and shouting at DH! I aam getting paranois I hae no nausea yet, well nothing major anyway. I didn't with my DS but that's not making me feel better this time round!!!
> When I went to Dr they took my word for it too. I know I had a :bfp: and no period but I just wanted someone else to confirm it to me!!! I have has stretching pains but they have eased over the last 2 days...My clothes are getting tighter already but that may be due to the fact I am eating what I like now and not watching "points"!!!!!

Me too, me too! Especially the shouting at OH bit :blush: also feeling very tearful, the littlest thing is setting me off (eg Michelle finding out Steve didn't really intend to propose to her in Corrie??) Am due 24th March. No sore boobs for me though... yet! Back is achey though and am sleeping sooooo deeply, loving it!


----------



## wanababy

lolly101 said:


> I'm so glad I found you guys!!! The fact you are all saying how I am feeling, sore bbs, tears and shouting at DH! I aam getting paranois I hae no nausea yet, well nothing major anyway. I didn't with my DS but that's not making me feel better this time round!!!
> When I went to Dr they took my word for it too. I know I had a :bfp: and no period but I just wanted someone else to confirm it to me!!! I have has stretching pains but they have eased over the last 2 days...My clothes are getting tighter already but that may be due to the fact I am eating what I like now and not watching "points"!!!!!

WELCOME & CONGRATS!!! 

Yep, the doc just took my word for it too! Although I had my little slip of paper from the chemist (the pharmacist said it was very very faint pos and ticked the 'pregnant' box)...my mother wouldn't even get excited until I'd been to the docs. When I came out docs she said she could get excited now. I told her the doctor had done nothing.....:rofl: lol!

I know what you mean about wanting 'confirmation' as you do doubt yourself!
I said to OH today, I'm probably not pg but going through 'the change' - I've been having terrible hot flushes!! I know its been really warm but everyone in my office was OK yesterday and my brow was actually damp!! I also woke up sweating this morning....I did a google on hot flushes when pg and apparently its common?!

Eeeh don't you just love it!??:rofl: What is going on in our bodies!!!! lol!!!

Hope you are all well girls!
:hugs:
Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

emmad339 said:


> Hi all - can I join you. Due 5th March or thereabouts and would love to chat to everone just to make sure I'm not the only paranoid mum-to-be out there x


WELCOME & CONGRATULATIONS...:happydance: And if I've missed any other newbies out - the same applies!! lol!!!

Its great on here!!!:wohoo:

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Gwizz

Welcome Emma,Lolly & Louise - I know what u mean about 'confirmation', I made sure my docs took a good look at my test and the instruction leaflet that came with it lol!! 

Suppose I expected to 'feel' pregnant straight away - or be different somehow, makes me scared also. Other people have noticed a difference in me tho - moods etc... so thats a good sign i think lol :s

:hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Gwizz said:


> Welcome Emma,Lolly & Louise - I know what u mean about 'confirmation', I made sure my docs took a good look at my test and the instruction leaflet that came with it lol!!
> 
> Suppose I expected to 'feel' pregnant straight away - or be different somehow, makes me scared also. Other people have noticed a difference in me tho - moods etc... so thats a good sign i think lol :s
> 
> :hugs:

Hee hee - I think my moods swings are making it obvious too!! :blush: Feel like I have constant PMT!


----------



## goofy

Guys im so worried ...
I have to take my daughter into hospital on Friday - day surgery - shes getting 10 teeth out (dont ask!!)

Now initially my OH was suppossed to be coming with me - now for work reasons there is a possibility he might not be able to. Ok now normally this is no big deal i am more than capable of looking after a 6 year old through whatever ......... but .....:hissy::hissy:... i cant believe hes doing this to me.

Ok ok thinking rationally yeah its not really his fault but im getting so upset about it. I dont have anyone else i can take with me. My mums looking after my other one. All friends work cant expect anyone to take a whole day out for me. What if im sick? What if i pass out? OMG Im over reacting right? And to top it off she may be kept in overnight because shes also got a few other health issus which might need monitored. My sickness is always worse overnight :cry:

I dont think i can cope with this :cry:


----------



## goofy

... oh n im so me me me at the moment forgt to say hi to all the new :bfp: :hi: ... and em im normally not this bad ....


----------



## mummymadness

Have you room for a little one in here lol ..
Im not 100% sure either when iam due Think its about 4th March , But untill dating scan August 8th ish if they can fit me in wont know , Anyway nice little marcg club going here , We all are going to pop little beautifull spring babies :) .
xx Gemma


----------



## lousielou

goofy said:


> Guys im so worried ...
> I have to take my daughter into hospital on Friday - day surgery - shes getting 10 teeth out (dont ask!!)
> 
> Now initially my OH was suppossed to be coming with me - now for work reasons there is a possibility he might not be able to. Ok now normally this is no big deal i am more than capable of looking after a 6 year old through whatever ......... but .....:hissy::hissy:... i cant believe hes doing this to me.
> 
> Ok ok thinking rationally yeah its not really his fault but im getting so upset about it. I dont have anyone else i can take with me. My mums looking after my other one. All friends work cant expect anyone to take a whole day out for me. What if im sick? What if i pass out? OMG Im over reacting right? And to top it off she may be kept in overnight because shes also got a few other health issus which might need monitored. My sickness is always worse overnight :cry:
> 
> I dont think i can cope with this :cry:

Oh Goofy hunny, just wanted to give you a hug :hug:

are you feeling any better this morning? When will you know for sure if he can't be there with you both? xx


----------



## wanababy

Aww bless ya hun! Especially at a time like this when our hormones and mood swings are all over the place....:hissy:

I hope you find someone to come and support you chick, if you don't I'm sure you'll find it within yourself to be strong!!....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Blue Tulip

Hiya all... i joined this forum today..

my estimated due date is 4th March...:happydance:

looking forward to sharing pregnancy with u all!

is it just me... or does anyone else here feel completley exhausted!


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya Mummymadness and Blue Tulip (your baby is gorgeous!)! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Goofy just wanna send you a really big hug! :hugs:

Gem x


----------



## tiggertea

Blue Tulip said:


> Hiya all... i joined this forum today..
> 
> my estimated due date is 4th March...:happydance:
> 
> looking forward to sharing pregnancy with u all!
> 
> is it just me... or does anyone else here feel completley exhausted!


Welcome!

and yep - I've been saying the past few days "if sleeping was an olympic sport I'd be bringing home the gold!" completely worn out. but that's to be expected..... isn't it?! :)


----------



## wanababy

Welcome & Congratulations Mummymadness & Blue Tulip!!:happydance:

Yeah I'm absolutely knackered!! I had to go to the loo at work today and put my head on my knees & shut my eyes! lol!
I've spent the whole day yawning, I honesltly could have easily fell asleep at my desk today....

My boobs are still sore, I went to give OH a hug earlier and it really hurt! They feel like rocks..:rofl:

Felt sick as a parrot again today..:hissy: It seems to be getting worse, longer spells of nausea, its doing my head in :hissy::hissy::hissy:

All for a good reason though eh girls!!!

Hope everyones feeling hunky dory! (Except for the tiredness) :sleep:

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## scrubgrub

O'm so tired I can't even think straight. The other day I almost fell asleep in traffic. Given I did work a 12 hour day, but still. I can barely concentrate at work I'm so tired. I feel so bad like I'm letting everyone down.

All my extra brain energy is spent thinking about the wee one :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

I want to sleep alllll the time :) . I think my other 2 little ones have other ideas thow lol .
Im thankfull no sickness thow phewwww . xx Gemma


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Mummym and Tulip :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hug:
More due on the 4th March how funny, that must be a special day.
Congrats to all.
Wanababy, more nausea today and extreme tiredness, but I have had such a busy day, not sure how I have managed to get through it, so I really know how you feel, I shall think of you tomorrow.
Did 2 hours of dance classes this morning, and then joined in at my daughters sports day, whilst running around after my 3 year old, well almost 4 year old now. Then went shopping and did some of my other job.
I am exhausted, so I shall be getting an early night tonight girls.

Hope everyone else is ok,

Nite.
xxx


----------



## goofy

lousielou said:


> Oh Goofy hunny, just wanted to give you a hug :hug:
> 
> are you feeling any better this morning? When will you know for sure if he can't be there with you both? xx

Thanx Lousielou! Im feelin much bettr about it had a really good cry over it and woke up in morning thinking exactly what i thought i would think ... Another over reaction! 

They're gonna take her into surgery after 1 in afternoon, and OH hopes to get there for around 3ish so - im just hoping hes there for when she comes out. Hes a lot calmer than me when it comes to situations like this.

Ive had really bad sickness towards the evenings and thats the only part thats worryin me now ... but i need to be strong for my lil girl.

How are you feeling? x


----------



## mummymadness

I hope ur both feeling ok now ... Other than tiredness im ok .. Except for some strange reason my fingers have swollen massive ohhhh And i had to buy a new bra today i swear im sprouting melons lol .
Yes iam thinking Mine is march the 4th sounds a great day , I could be very wrong yet thow lol i fell using Condoms so really not sure (Plzzz midwife hurry with my dating scan not knowing is driving me nuts lol) . x Gemma


----------



## mummymadness

Just me popping in again .. My body doesnt know what its doing lol.
I have gone from been tired all day , To wide awake at this stupid hour (Its 3am gosh) ! .
Fingers still swollen,tummy bloated,and i have felt so hungry all night.
And would u believe a few days ago i said i had no symptoms at all ! , I should eat my words really lol.
x


----------



## Happy

I got my :bfp: today!! Due 22nd March.


----------



## lolly101

goofy said:


> They're gonna take her into surgery after 1 in afternoon, and OH hopes to get there for around 3ish so - im just hoping hes there for when she comes out. Hes a lot calmer than me when it comes to situations like this.
> 
> Ive had really bad sickness towards the evenings and thats the only part thats worryin me now ... but i need to be strong for my lil girl

Good luck tomorrow Goofy. hope all goes well. I'm sure it will work out somehow these things normally get us worrying then work out perfectly!:hug:


----------



## lousielou

Glad you're feeling better Goofy. Things never look so bad in the morning :) Hope it goes well tomorrow - I know how hard it can be to put o a brave face when you're feeling crappy, but I'm sure it'll all be fine. Let us know how it goes :hugs: xx

Is anyone else suffering from backache? Ow ow ow!!


----------



## scrubgrub

welcome Happy! :happydance: How fitting of a name :)

Mummy- I'm so tired and foggy headed that I keep forgetting and losing things. :dohh: My bosses think I'm suffering from stress. Haha! As for my BBs they're definitely swollen but I'm a 32DD --TMI I know :blush:-- so I'm so fearful of what they're going to turn into!!


----------



## mummymadness

wow 32dd you will be massive by the end envious by tonnes of women i bet :) .
Iam actually tired tonight so think i may get a good nights kip .. Iam looking forward to tommorrow my little girls finishes school for holidays (She only started school at easter) shes having a pirate party we made a whole costume tonight im sooo chuffed with myself lol ..
Is any one else thinking this waitinga round is bad , Its driving me nuts .. I had one appointment at Midwifes was 5 mins she said hello (With 2 little ones she knew who i was lol) , Asked me when i thought i was due , Booked me in at Hospital for booking appointment 8th of august .. Thats it now im sat waiting no appointments for weeks and that appointment was last week , So by the 8th will have been a month of waiting then i have to wait to see when they can squueze me in for dating scan .
Iam soooooooo impatient i know lol :) .


----------



## scrubgrub

:cry: I won't be human!
This is my first though, so I keep telling myself that aftewards they'll shrink to a normaller size...and hopefully not sag too bad.

I'm so excited for my first appt. ... August 4th. yippee. :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Happy said:


> I got my :bfp: today!! Due 22nd March.

Hey Happy - that means you're due on Mother's Day (in UK) woooo!


----------



## tiggertea

scrubgrub said:


> As for my BBs they're definitely swollen but I'm a 32DD --TMI I know :blush:-- so I'm so fearful of what they're going to turn into!!

I'm with ya scrubgrub! I'm uually 32E (I'll join ya in the tmi share!) and my bras are already getting too small and I've only just gone 5 weeks..... what makes it worse is i'm only 5ft tall so I reckon by time I add a bump and dear only knows what size bbs I'll be like a beach ball..... :cry::rofl:


----------



## Happy

tiggertea said:


> Happy said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: today!! Due 22nd March.
> 
> Hey Happy - that means you're due on Mother's Day (in UK) woooo!Click to expand...

Oh yeah!!


----------



## mummymadness

Me again ...
I have felt sooo queezy today , Not really feel sick just queezy ..
Everything tastes funny today aswell (God knows what that is lol) . How are you today scrub ???.
Anyone else sick of this weather , Its my little boys 1st birthday tommorrow was suppose to have a BBQ hahahahaa think thats out of the way now lol .
Ohhh and regarding my little girls pirate day at school she won a massive prize for best dressed pirate i was like proud mother hen .. Ohhh and after iv had this bub Tigger feel free to donate some of them big natural boobs over this way lol . xx


----------



## lolly101

I have felt very queasy today too. DH had to get takeaway..I couldnt face cooking(well that was my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!)

I think this summer is a write off!! I thought we would have a good one after last year but no such luck:hissy:

Well done mummymadness for winning the best costume for your little girl!!! You must have been very proud of yourself and rightly so!!!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on the best dresses little pirate mummymadness! yay!
and you are more than welcome to my oversized bbs - they are a bleedin' nuisance most of the time! hehe


----------



## wanababy

CONGRATULATIONS HAPPY!!:bfp::bfp::bfp:

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Thank you every one , I really was proud ..
Most mums Baught an outfit or rented one , I sat hours with her and made hers yayyyy.
The prize she won was great too ! . A big tressure chest with sticking and making things in it , Before bed tonight we made a pirates parrot for your shoulder .
Now tommorrow is going to be fun tonnes or wrapping paper , And icecream every where ohhh the joys lol .
Going to b weird tommorrow too , My cousins wife is 16 weeks pregnant and every one is going to be fussing , Iam dying to tell but darent untill scan (I still think some how the tests are wrong and iam not lol) , So going to have to avoid any awkward parts tommorrow of some one guessing .. My mum knows so maybe ill hide behind her all day lol .
Hope every one else has a great weekend (Weather permitting lol). x


----------



## goofy

scrubgrub said:


> :cry: I won't be human!
> This is my first though, so I keep telling myself that aftewards they'll shrink to a normaller size...and hopefully not sag too bad.
> 
> I'm so excited for my first appt. ... August 4th. yippee. :happydance:

my first appointment is same day August 4th :happydance:


----------



## goofy

... so went to the hospital yesterday .. and nothing happenned! 
We had all the routine prep stuff done was taken through to get anesthetic administered at aroud 2 pm - only for her to be brought back out and being told her tonsils are enlarged so to give anyhing would be dangerous. 

I had told them this!!!!! she had had a pre surgery appointment and i said to the doc that she was getting her tonsils looked into would that be a problem? And it was apparantly not a problem then!!!:hissy:

I would rather they be cautious but i cant believe that they put a 6 year old through all that to then be told she gettin nothing done. ?? Could they not have checked this out previous to her being called in?? Am i missing the point somewhere?

Anyway they are now wanting to do both tonsils and teeth together ... its not gonna be to nice to go through ...


----------



## wanababy

I've got my first midwife app on 1st August, am dying for my scan!! Maybe that will make it seem proper 'real' lol!!!

Still feeling sick as a dog! Got my ginger biccies beside me all the time :rofl:

Well done on the costume making mummymadness!

Goofy, what a bloody nightmare, building yourself up for all that and the poor little one!? Just one of those things I suppose..:hissy: 

Hows everyone feeling?
:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## goofy

wanababy i know what you mean about it being real. I haven't seen a doctor or midwife yet and theres times when im thinking is this real? 

.. how bad is your sickness , i feel like mines is getting more worse everyday now.

Yeah it was a shame for her as she was quite scared about going in - so my brothers n my parents all got her lil pressies to take with her lol - she now thinks that goin into hospital is great. as nothing much happens - she gets to play in the playroom be seen by nurses a few times and gets lots of presents. She cant wait to go in again hmmm??? i think she is gona get a bit of a shock next time round. Hopefully my sickness will pass by then n ill be able to deal with things better.

:hug:


----------



## scrubgrub

:happydance: goofy, yay for us! Aug 4th, sooo close. :happydance:

I woke up this morning at 8 (I normally get up at 5:30, so that means I'm used to going sooner) and my right kidney totally hurt cuz I had to use the bathroom. :blush: TIM I am sure, but I just felt like my stream was really weak. And I ended up going again like 15 minutes later.

I'm only 5 weeks, so it's not like a kid is making a pillow out of my bladder just yet. So I'm afraid I might have kidney stones or something.... on top of pregnancy fun symptoms. :hissy:


----------



## wanababy

scrubgrub said:


> :happydance: goofy, yay for us! Aug 4th, sooo close. :happydance:
> 
> I woke up this morning at 8 (I normally get up at 5:30, so that means I'm used to going sooner) and my right kidney totally hurt cuz I had to use the bathroom. :blush: TIM I am sure, but I just felt like my stream was really weak. And I ended up going again like 15 minutes later.
> 
> I'm only 5 weeks, so it's not like a kid is making a pillow out of my bladder just yet. So I'm afraid I might have kidney stones or something.... on top of pregnancy fun symptoms. :hissy:

You should really get checked out for a water infection - a lady posted on here a while ago about ending up in hospital (she was a lot further on than us mind you) but it can cause early labour and is VERY PAINFUL. Think she's called cowhugger, have a look and see if you can find her post. I will have a look and see if i can find the link....

I would def see a dr if it continues though, I'm not trying to scare you but its best to be safe!!
:hug:
Liz
xx

Not sure if this will work but I found the post!! Here is the link (i think!!)
Well i did find it but my 'copy and paste' didn't work arrrghghh!!!


----------



## mummymadness

I would say could be a water infection hun , Ask Dr to take a look .
I have a banging headache today , Allthow i think its less to do with pregnancy and more to do with the 15 screaming kids i had at sons birthday party , The BBQ went ahead yayyy the weather held right when we started at 3 we was soooo lucky .
Sorry hospital didnt go well for your little girl Goofy hun .. The nhs often get it wrong or mess you around .
Hope every ones weekend is going well . x


----------



## wanababy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/40626-urgent-just-out-hospital-everyone-please-read.html

The thread has worked!! I've never done this bit before! whohoo!! Its definately worth a read (very good info to know in our condition) if your concerned about your 'waterworks'.....

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

goofy said:


> wanababy i know what you mean about it being real. I haven't seen a doctor or midwife yet and theres times when im thinking is this real?
> 
> .. how bad is your sickness , i feel like mines is getting more worse everyday now.
> 
> Yeah it was a shame for her as she was quite scared about going in - so my brothers n my parents all got her lil pressies to take with her lol - she now thinks that goin into hospital is great. as nothing much happens - she gets to play in the playroom be seen by nurses a few times and gets lots of presents. She cant wait to go in again hmmm??? i think she is gona get a bit of a shock next time round. Hopefully my sickness will pass by then n ill be able to deal with things better.
> 
> :hug:

Thats a really good idea with kids, they see a situation soooo differently when there's pressies involved (relief) lol!! Bless them!! Wish it worked like that for us!

My sickness hasn't actually ended up with my head down the loo yet...:rofl:
Thanks god - I HATE being sick. I just feel the sickly feeling washing over me, its awful :hissy: and it comes and goes ALL DAY long :-(

I've been soooo emotional last couple of days, over reacting and crying at the slightest thing, fell out with OH yesterday, I threw a soggy biscuit at him and stormed upstairs slamming every door with as much force as I could - a total :hissy: bawling my eyes out.....
Ooooh my temper is so bad at the minute...turning into a complete physcho!

Liz
xx
I hope things calm down, its really hard to control myself!


----------



## goofy

scrubgrub said:


> :happydance: goofy, yay for us! Aug 4th, sooo close. :happydance:
> 
> I woke up this morning at 8 (I normally get up at 5:30, so that means I'm used to going sooner) and my right kidney totally hurt cuz I had to use the bathroom. :blush: TIM I am sure, but I just felt like my stream was really weak. And I ended up going again like 15 minutes later.
> 
> I'm only 5 weeks, so it's not like a kid is making a pillow out of my bladder just yet. So I'm afraid I might have kidney stones or something.... on top of pregnancy fun symptoms. :hissy:

I agree with wanababy - i read that post too. Get it checked out hun , but hopefully it will amount to nothing. x


----------



## goofy

aawh wanababy hope u feel better soon. yeah i was there a few days ago myself screamng and cryin for no reason. Feel quite embarassed about it now but i can totally relate to feeling like a psycho lol ... dont stress to much over it im sure one day you and your OH will sit and laugh about it.


Guys could i get some opinions please ... as you know the situation with my daugher teeth - shes getting 10 teeth out, now the doctors are saying tonsils and teeth out together - its making me feeling a bit uneasy does anybody feel like its a lot for a 6 yr old to deal with together? docs have said its two simple procedures and can be done together but its my decision on how i want it done. I can see th benefits of it being done together but also worried about the pain for both being done together.

Any advice would be appreciated
x


----------



## scrubgrub

when I was 4/5 years old I had to have serious dental surgery. I remember it to this day. And I remember coming home and just wanting to go in my room and turn off all the lights and just crawl into bed. I remember the dentist and the nurse, and I remember him pulling a peach out of his lunch bag and giving it to me at the end because he felt so bad. I guess what I'm trying to say is it's going to be pretty traumatic-- I had to go back a couple of times for the surgeries. Your daughter is young, and she will heal quickly. It will be a lot for her little body to take, but I would think doing it at once will be better for her in the end. Having to heal and go back in again could be very scary for a little girl, as she will remember how bad she felt from the first time, and be more afraid about the second. I've never had my tonsils out, but don't you get to eat lots of cold icecream/pops, I would assume that would be soothing for the gums as well. That's just my 2 cents though from my personal experience, only you know what is best for your daughter.


----------



## Becka

I'm due March 7th


----------



## goofy

yeah do see your point scrubgrub ... i think im probably more towards that option too - i got a week before the appointment to think about my options. thanks for the advice.


----------



## goofy

Becka said:


> I'm due March 7th

hi Becka .. baby 5 r u excited? how old are your other kids?


----------



## Becka

goofy said:


> Becka said:
> 
> 
> I'm due March 7th
> 
> hi Becka .. baby 5 r u excited? how old are your other kids?Click to expand...

Hi, I'm more terrified and shocked than excited at the moment to be honest. Baby #5 was totally NOT planned, we were using contraception and all my kids are under the age of 5. I have twins who will turn 5 in September, a daughter who turns 4 in September and a 20 month old daughter too. I'm scared!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Becka i said hi in your other thread but thought i would say hi in the March club too :) .
You have every right to be scared hunny , Any one who falls unespectedly feels utterly shocked i guess . You seem a lovely mummy allready hun looking after 4 children under 5 wow i commend you for that , So i bet you walk 5 kids with a breeze :) hugs xx. 

Ohhh and girlies i ready that post about kidney infection too , It certainly made me more awear of what to check for if i ever am in doubt .
Any one else fed up of the rain today , Its made me lazy lol . I have sat watching girly films on true movies crying all day lol . xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Goodness me this thread is becoming huge.
Congrats Becky.

Hope you are ok today wanababy.

I am just feeling so sick, just managed a piece of cheese which was nice, in between sniffing lemons :rofl: oh the joy.

Hope everyone else is ok this morning,

Lots of love,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## scrubgrub

I have recently caught a case of the chills. I am ALWAYS cold. I'd think it was anemia, but my arms are freezing too.


----------



## lolly101

Yay congrats Becka!!! My mate is just having her 5th. Make use of those Grandparents!!

Goofy I would suggest your daughter has both procedures together as scrubgrub said she might get more worked up over the 2nd thing , get it over and done with then she can get on and recover! But its how you feel. You know how much your little girl can cope with!

I have a raging temper too at the moment. I shouted and screamed at the hoover yesterday cos it kept getting stuck the corners!!! Poor Henry!!!:rofl:


----------



## embojet

Can I join the march club? I'm due 20th March. I haven't felt any symptoms yet so like some others I can't wait for my first scan, as I don't feel pregnant yet, just hoping all is ok.


----------



## gemsey

Hi I got a :bfp: last night and this morning and reckon i'll be due on 22nd March.
So scared!!! Got an early scan on 7th August, two weeks is so far away.


----------



## embojet

Good luck Gemsey, sure you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Dee_H

Hi girls,
just got my :bfp: yesterday...I'm due March 30!!:happydance:


----------



## AM&PM

Hi Ladies! 

I got my BFP on July 14th. Haven't had my first appt yet (my OB/GYN is out of town at the moment), but by my calculations I'll be due March 25th or March 26th.


----------



## mummymadness

welcome all the new girlies ...
Update on me girls , 1st of August going for a private scan soooo excited :) . x


----------



## wanababy

goofy said:


> aawh wanababy hope u feel better soon. yeah i was there a few days ago myself screamng and cryin for no reason. Feel quite embarassed about it now but i can totally relate to feeling like a psycho lol ... dont stress to much over it im sure one day you and your OH will sit and laugh about it.
> 
> 
> Guys could i get some opinions please ... as you know the situation with my daugher teeth - shes getting 10 teeth out, now the doctors are saying tonsils and teeth out together - its making me feeling a bit uneasy does anybody feel like its a lot for a 6 yr old to deal with together? docs have said its two simple procedures and can be done together but its my decision on how i want it done. I can see th benefits of it being done together but also worried about the pain for both being done together.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated
> x


Me, personally, would say get them done together, I agree with the others, at least getting it all done at once she won't have to go through another traumatic time if she had to go back again.
Hope that makes sense and good luck hun!! x


----------



## wanababy

WELCOME to all of the newbies and all those :bfp: !!!!!!! WOW!!

:happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL GIRLS!!

Liz
xx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Dee H, I have seen you about on here, congratulations, that is super news. There sure are a lot of us here. Congrats to everyone else too.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I have just hit 8 weeks today, do you think it is possible for the sickness to start easing off a bit at this stage, only today I have felt a lot better, and more able to get on with normal everyday things. It seems silly as I thought it would be worse in week 8. Perhaps it is a one off day coinciding with the start of the summer hols!
No doubt I will be on here tomorrow moaning that it has come back.
I think hcg levels should be at there highest around now, perhaps my body has gotten used to it at last.
Hope the rest of you arent suffering to badly with the sickness.

Shimmy,
xxxx


----------



## scrubgrub

Welcome all :hug:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Welcome all


----------



## scrubgrub

Siigh. I'm going back to the TTC. It was our first effort, so I'm not too sad, just let down, and frustrated that I have to start over My DH was kind enough to point out that now I'll be 30 by the time I have a baby (as April is my bday).


----------



## mummymadness

Scrub what happened hun ...
I didnt see any posts hun saying why you had to go back to TTC . xxxxx


----------



## scrubgrub

mummymadness said:


> Scrub what happened hun ...
> I didnt see any posts hun saying why you had to go back to TTC . xxxxx

I guess I didn't really post anything :blush:. I m/c Sunday night. It's my first, and we got prego the first time trying so I'm just really thankful for that, and just have to wait till we can start again, and hope for as quick a result. It was a really quick m/c, and I didn't even see it coming. I guess other than waking up Sunday and putting on a new bra and noticing that my BB didn't scream in pain, everything just kinda happened within a few hours. By noon I was not preggers anymore.


----------



## Gwizz

I'm so sorry Scrubgrub - I'm sure you'll be back soon :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Scrub hun iam so so sorry ...
I hope your joining us in first trimester again real soon , Any loss is hard i imagine Sunday was not pleasent . xxxxx Gemma


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Sorry scrubgrub
:hugs:
:hug:


----------



## lolly101

oh scrubgrub. Im so sad for you. Lets hope you're back in here with us soon.xxxx:hug:


----------



## goofy

so sorry to hear that scrub - hope ull join us back soon! x


----------



## Twinkles

Hello ladies please add me in to the March club, i got my BFP on the 8th July and am due on the 20th March - same as embojet!


----------



## wanababy

Welcome Twinkles and Congratulations!! xx

:cry: So sorry to hear of your sad news scrubgrub, take care of yourself and see you back here soon! xx

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Congratulations Twinkles.:happydance:

And I am so excited as I have my scan date through - 21st August, and I have gone up a stage on my ticker because I am nine weeks. :happydance:

Silly me! LOL!
XXX


----------



## lolly101

shimmyshimmy said:


> I do the same!! Each week I read the new info and I'm looking forward to next tues when I can do the same!!!
> 
> My scan date is 29th aug!!!AAAGGGGEEESSSS!!!!
> 
> oops did the quote bit a bit wrong!!! dunno what I did!!!


----------



## wanababy

Lolly, we're exactly the same datewise!!! I wonder if we concieved on the same day??!!:rofl:

Awww am soo jealous you two have your scan dates!!:hissy:

I've got my first midwife appointment on Friday...

The sickness (feeling only - no puking!) is really getting me down at work, its so awful, I really feel like SHIT!!! lol....ALL DAY off and on. I was reading on the internet last night though that its a good sign of a healthy pregnancy, the nausea.

Hope you are all feeling fine girlies!

:hug:

Liz
xx


OH I NEARLY FORGOT!!!! I FINALLY GAVE UP SMOKING ON MONDAY!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I WAS A 20+ A DAY SMOKER AND HAVE BEEN ON 10 CIGS/DAY FOR 3 WEEKS, I HAD 3 MONDAY (AM) AND HAVEN'T HAD ONE SINCE. THE SMELL IS MAKING MY NAUSEA EVEN WORSE....AND I READ THE ALLEN CARR BOOK WHICH REALLY HELPED...WOOHOOO! AM SOOO PLEASED WITH MYSELF!!:wohoo:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Well done you.
:happydance:
xxx
My sickness has started to ease of a bit this week, so hopefully you will feel better in a week or so. I believe week 7-8 is the worst in my experience. Hcg levels get to there highest point and then the body starts to get used to the levels, and soon they will start to drop again.

xxx


----------



## hopefulmama

Hey everyone! I am in the march club as well. I am due March 25th. ANyone else have the same date?


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya Twinkles and Hopefulmama Welcome!!!

I'm in the same boat as you wanababy, Midwife appointment tomorrow (Friday) and no scan date to look forward too yet :( and well done on the smoking!! :dance:

My sickness has eased off this last week, just get a bit of nausea every so often, also boobs are less tender, though the tiredness (or exhaustion it feels like!) and the mood swings are still ripe!!! Trying to stay positive and get as much out of the midwife as possible lol!!

Gem
x

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome girls ...
Wow the March club is looking great :) . Lots of Little March babies will be here next year .
Iam good Nervous for scan tommorrow , But excited at the same time . Going to keep myself busy today. Iv still had no morning sickness , But the tiredness is killing me sooo tired all the time . 
Hope everyones well . xxx


----------



## wanababy

Welcome hopefulmama and congrats!!!

I've still not smoked and I'm feeling stronger everyday, even though it was initially the nausea that stopped me smoking. I never ever thought that a bit of feeling sick would stop me smoking!! No one I know will believe me either cos they know what I'm like....what i WAS like lol!! Smoke for fun I could! But its for an entirely different reason this time so thats spurring me on (LO who doesn't have a choice), and that Allen Carr book I read, I'd certainly recommend giving that a go to any smoker! (Pregnant or not).

Anyway, you all give me a bit of hope with this awful sicklyness...Fingers crossed that the nausea will ease off a bit next week! 

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

mummymadness said:


> Welcome girls ...
> Wow the March club is looking great :) . Lots of Little March babies will be here next year .
> Iam good Nervous for scan tommorrow , But excited at the same time . Going to keep myself busy today. Iv still had no morning sickness , But the tiredness is killing me sooo tired all the time .
> Hope everyones well . xxx

Oooooh good luck for your scan hun.....Let us know how you get on!!!!

If its any consolation, I am also EXHAUSTED, I was supposed to be working overtime at work tonight but wriggled out of it and offered to go in an hour early in the morning..lol!!!! My eyes were nearly closing at my desk:sleep: I had a banging headache from the heat, backache and I had to drive home so didn't want to risk tiring myself out anymore than necessary!!

Liz
xx


----------



## Kris0309

Hi im due in march 16th with my first baby, My first scan isnt until aug. 20th i hate waiting


----------



## wanababy

Welcome Kris0309 and Congratulations!!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

March 22 for me!


----------



## lolly101

wanababy said:


> Lolly, we're exactly the same datewise!!! I wonder if we concieved on the same day??!!:rofl:
> 
> Awww am soo jealous you two have your scan dates!!:hissy:
> 
> I've got my first midwife appointment on Friday...
> 
> The sickness (feeling only - no puking!) is really getting me down at work, its so awful, I really feel like SHIT!!! lol....ALL DAY off and on. I was reading on the internet last night though that its a good sign of a healthy pregnancy, the nausea.
> 
> Hope you are all feeling fine girlies!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz
> xx
> 
> 
> OH I NEARLY FORGOT!!!! I FINALLY GAVE UP SMOKING ON MONDAY!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I WAS A 20+ A DAY SMOKER AND HAVE BEEN ON 10 CIGS/DAY FOR 3 WEEKS, I HAD 3 MONDAY (AM) AND HAVEN'T HAD ONE SINCE. THE SMELL IS MAKING MY NAUSEA EVEN WORSE....AND I READ THE ALLEN CARR BOOK WHICH REALLY HELPED...WOOHOOO! AM SOOO PLEASED WITH MYSELF!!:wohoo:


That is so kewl you are same dates as me!!! Maybe we did conceive on the same day!!!:rofl::blush:

Well done on giving up smoking. I gave up 3 years ago and I still tell myself I might have one tomorrow but not today... Its worked so far!!! If you really crave one just think of those little lungs inside you and that should take the craving right away... worked for me last time!!!

Hope your ms improves soon hun.. It should star getting better soon I would think

My midwife doesn't want to see me until after my scan!!! Is that normal?? When I had my DS I had booking appointment at about 9 weeks... Do you think I should ask for an appointment before the scan? I want my DS to be at the scan and I'm a bit worried after reading all these posts about 1st scan nightmares.. Do you think I should ask her so I can hear a heartbeat first????


----------



## Twinkles

Thank you all for the warm welcome!:) and welcome to Hopefulmama, Kris0309 and UhOhWhatNow too - there really does seem to be quite a few of us in the March club! YAY for March babies! 

Wanababy congratulations for giving up smoking, i know how hard it is too. Today is my 16th day of being a non smoker and i am very very chuffed with myself. I remember almost caving in on my 4th day but then thought to myself, look how far you've come, do you really want to start all over again?? and NO i didnt because i always promised myself that they day i fall pregnant is the day that i stop. Now it revolts me, i came out of the cinema after watching Mama Mia (great film btw!) and all the smokers lit up instantly, i was almost sick from the smell. Thankfully being pregnant has made it much much easier to quit! wow sorry for the waffle!


----------



## mummymadness

Scan went well .. Posted pic on another thread ...
Iam offically due March 14th .


----------



## CeliaM

Hi all! I joined bnb a while ago, but just got to reading this section today! I'm due either Feb 28 or March 1 (2 docs said two different dates - gotta get that sorted!). Pregnancy is coming along good. Sick as a dog, tired beyond belief, all that good stuff. Lately I've been moving tonnes of furniture and whatnot onto the porch because everything smells awful to me. Hubby thinks I've lost my mind! 

Nice to see so many due in March!!!

Celia


----------



## nataliecn

just found out tuesday i'm pregnant! by the online due date calculators i'm due march 27th, but it still has to be confirmed by my doctor!!

it's my first pregnancy, i'm a little nervous!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi all the Girlies who have just joined .
March is looking a great month :) . Feel free to have a moan or share any concerns with us all , From what i have seen so far all us March due Ladies are lovely :) . xx


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

My first too- also nervous!


----------



## wanababy

Hi and welcome to newbies UhOhWhatNow, CeliaM & nataliecn!! And Congratulations girls!!! :happydance:

Oh, mummymadness, I've just seen your scan pic....its amazing, really clear for such a little LO!! Glad it went OK, and lucky you for getting your freebie!

We are getting a big bunch in March now aren't we??!

Its my first pregnancy too nataliecn, you shouldn't be nervous (I'm sure if you have any questions/concerns, like mummymadness said, all you have to do is get on this forum and someone will answer your question and put your mind at rest hun!), I'm soooo excited and am dying for my first scan! 

Had my first midwife app yesterday and cried like a baby while she took my blood, squeezed the life out of my poor OH's arm lol!! I am such a wimp and squeamish.... She said my blood pressure needs keeping an eye on because apparently it should have dropped slightly with me being pg but it was 'normal', so really what she was sayin is thats its a bit high under the circumstances. 

Well done Twinkles for you massive achievement!!! Keep it up!!:happydance:
I don't think I could have done it without my nausea (THANKS HORMONES!!) :rofl:

The Allen Carr book helped me too, you should give it a go, it makes a lot of sense and I read it with an open mind, read it slowly and absorbed everything I read. I smoked while I read it, which is what you're supposed to do, this makes you analyse things everytime you smoke. I love not having to go to the shop everyday for cigs and forking out a fiver for the priviledge of killing myself slowly - a slave to the cigs. I'm on my 5th day smoke free and am just starting to get a bit of a cough now, I'm dreading the continuous cough but its just your bodies way of clearing out isn't it?

God, sorry for such a long post girls, once I started, I couldn't stop..:rofl:

Hope you're all as well as you can be ladies!!!

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

*That is so kewl you are same dates as me!!! Maybe we did conceive on the same day!!!

Well done on giving up smoking. I gave up 3 years ago and I still tell myself I might have one tomorrow but not today... Its worked so far!!! If you really crave one just think of those little lungs inside you and that should take the craving right away... worked for me last time!!!

Hope your ms improves soon hun.. It should star getting better soon I would think

My midwife doesn't want to see me until after my scan!!! Is that normal?? When I had my DS I had booking appointment at about 9 weeks... Do you think I should ask for an appointment before the scan? I want my DS to be at the scan and I'm a bit worried after reading all these posts about 1st scan nightmares.. Do you think I should ask her so I can hear a heartbeat first????[/QUOTE]
*

Well done on your quitting and staying smoke free!!!!

Hi lolly101, am not sure if thats normal or not?? I just assumed that you had your midwife app before your scan...maybe someone else on here knows? I know what you mean, that you want everything to be OK (I'm sure it will be!!), especially if your son is gonna be there. I'm sure if you speak to your midwife about your concerns, they'll reassure you or make an app for you...

My midwife said if I ever needed to speak to anyone or had any concerns to ring, she gave me a list of numbers where you can speak to midwives morning/noon/night/weekends - at anytime so I need not worry, she even said she sees some pg women every week because thats what they prefer. I'm sure midwife will see you if you're concerned hun.

Good luck, hope you get sorted!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks Wannababy hun :) .
It really was one hell of alot clearer than i expected , And felt so luck for my free 4D scan , I cannot reccomend the clinic enough .
I hate the bloods part too , Its the fear and the dizzyness i get when they take it , My first Booking in appointment is next Friday , One good part is you get your Book (Notes) wich makes it seem that more real :) . Do you know how long until you get your Scan hun ??? , I am hopefully having my official 12 week scan end August .
And Yes girls please do feel free to share any concerns , Hell Knows i have with every one .. Iam sure people are sick of reasurring me by now heheheheee .
I can honestly say we all worry in some way or another , I panicked like mad .. Its because our Maternal instincts kick in and we need to protect ! . We are all just soo blessed . 
Good luck girlies . xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh forgot to say ...
Any one hoping they manage to give birth on Mothers day 22nd March next year ...
Iam going to keep my legs closed for a few extra days to try get Mothers day baby :) , Would be amazing . xx


----------



## lolly101

Wanababy, yes you do cough for a while and get rid of all the crap. when that clears you feel really good and you can take a deep breath and your lungs feel "smooth"(if you know what I mean!!!) Be proud of yourself for everyday you don't have a smoke!!! I read in a book (by that Dr Chris from This MorningI think) Cash for Ash. Every day put the money you would have spent on fags in a jar. then at the end of the month treat yourself(new maternity clothes maybe??). that worked for me. I bought a tv and dvd in a couple of months!!!!!
Thanks for your advice too. I think I will ring her Monday and get appointment sorted!!

Welcome to all the ladies due in March too!!! I think we are all gonna get along just fine for the next 7 months!!!:hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

i'm patiently waiting for my doctor to get back from vacation so i can have everything confirmed!!
i'm going crazy just thinking about the wait!!


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

March 22 is my due date! That's not mother's day in the US, though- but as an honorary Brit, I think it's totally cool!


----------



## mummymadness

ohh wow i really would love to deliver on the 22nd .. Get walking and eating pineapple that day hun lol lol . x .


----------



## juliespencer9

hi, im due end of march approx 29th march


----------



## goofy

Hi to all the new girls on here and congrats!
I got my fist midwife appointment tmw ... yeah ... although not looking fwd to the bloods.
btw its my birthday today!


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats to all of you due in March! Hopefully I'll get to know some of you fairly well as a support system.. Being my first time, I'm a little nervous, and don't know what to expect and when!!! lol. 

Anyways, congrats again ladies!


----------



## mummymadness

Happy bithday Goofy hun , Good luck for tommorrow . I hope you enjoy it (Other than the bloods yukk i hate that bit) .
Welcome natalie hun , Us March ladies are lovely we all moan , Enjoy , Worry together it great :) . xxxxx .


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

Glad we can be buddies!


----------



## jms895

Can I join too ladies?? I am due end March too. xx Best wishes everyone


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Jms , Welcome to our corner of the world .. It gets even more exciting see all your ladies come in with BFP's too :) .
Hope very ones enjoying the early stages , Iam ok this week .. No symptoms really still other than tiredness , I worry a little when symptoms go off . But Saw bub on screen on Friday so all happy :) . Hope ur all well . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness, thanks! Lincolnshire, not far from me! Congrats to you.
I have very big heavy and painful boobies and tired, felt sick once but think that was because I was hungry, need feeding regularly :o ! Tiredness is the killer
I really want a scan, asked my best friend who is a MW but she says I got to wait 12 weeks as no probs or bad history, how am I going to get through waiting 6 weeks!!?? Aargghh . Good luck everyone xx


----------



## mummymadness

Having an early scan is great , But then you get addicted . I swear it allready feels like it was ages ago lol lol .
My true hospital 12 week scan is about the 24th of August i think seems ages away , Got my booking in appoitment Friday , Looking forward to getting my notes :) .
Hope you manage to keep yourself busy for the next 6 weeks hun :) . x .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness - I will keep busy, work full time and doing a degree part time so plenty to keep me occupied and my birthday in a few weeks! Keep us up to date on the scans etc! Thanks


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

I turn 28 next week! Hard to believe- glad you're here with us!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh lots of birthdays comming up , Hope you have lots of fun girls .
Jms , A degree and working full time , My hat off to you hun you must be knackered .
Ohwhatnow , How you feeling this week hun . Iam excited everytime Monday come around as its a new week along the time line of pregnancy . xx .


----------



## Britt90

mummymadness when are you due?? Looks like we're pretty much the same! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Exactly the same hun lol I think iam due the 14th of March or Maybe 15th carnt remember wich lol lol .
we should be pregnancy buddies Brit hun , I just saw u had ur 7 weeks scan glad everythings ok :) . Iam going to try hold my legs closed for mothers day baby lol . xx .


----------



## goofy

ok so i had my booking in appointment today. now i feel pregnant :rofl: got a booklet saying i am.

my mw also booked me in for a scan on friday - saying shes detected some blood in my urine ?? i dont know if i should be concerned - trying not to think to much about it. gona try n keep positive thoughts till fri .... 

Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh Good luck for Friday hun , It will be great to see your jelly bean on the screen :).
Iam looking forward to booking in appointment , That book just makes it sooo real .
Did u enjoy your birthday hun ? . xxxx .


----------



## Britt90

mummymadness said:


> Exactly the same hun lol I think iam due the 14th of March or Maybe 15th carnt remember wich lol lol .
> we should be pregnancy buddies Brit hun , I just saw u had ur 7 weeks scan glad everythings ok :) . Iam going to try hold my legs closed for mothers day baby lol . xx .

At the ER they told me my due date was the 14th of march, which would have me at 8+2 today i but the ticker shows up as 8+3, which is what I should be according to my second scan. He said my due date was the 13th, so I'm all confused but what the heck, its somewhere around that time frame! And YES we should be pregnancy buddies, :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyy sounds good , My new pregnancy buddy .
I feel all special now lol . x .


----------



## goofy

mummymadness said:


> Ohhhh Good luck for Friday hun , It will be great to see your jelly bean on the screen :).
> Iam looking forward to booking in appointment , That book just makes it sooo real .
> Did u enjoy your birthday hun ? . xxxx .

Yeah thx my birthday was great - My brothers lil boy turned 1 on the 2nd of Aug so we had all family over - cousins aunts uncles etc - there were around 50 people , n at 12 my oh brought out a cake for me which he had managed to hide somehow. 

n em my youngest let the news out, mummys got a baby in her tummy :blush: not the best way to break the news to everyone. Im just hoping the scan is ok on fri , cudnt sleep last night thinking about it. 

Your booking appointments on fri right? I was in for over an hour geting all the bits done -mw said im not gona seen again till 22 weeks now if pregnancy is normal n healthy. They've changed the system a little bit. 22wks seems so long away. Is it the same in your area?


----------



## mummymadness

Iam glad you had a good time , Cake is allways good :) .
Little ones really do know how to say things out loud dont they lol , Laylas teacher on the day she was finishing for summer holidays said Ohhh congrats on the baby .. I thought omg i only tested last week lol , She must of been a tad excited lol .
22 weeks seems a little long , Fromw hat i remember from my last pregnancy (He was born last july) , I go for booking appointment on Friday , She will book me a scan according to dates for 12 weeks . Then at 16 weeks i see my M/W to hear heartbeat . Then back at hospital at 20 weeks for next scan and to see Dr type person to see how everything is going .
Good luck hun . x .


----------



## Britt90

mummymadness said:


> Yayyy sounds good , My new pregnancy buddy .
> I feel all special now lol . x .

Me too hehe! We're due at like the same time! THATS SO COOL!! And apparently we conceived the same day:dohh: thats interesting!

Yay for preggo buddies!!:happydance:


----------



## wanababy

Welcome & congrats to MORE new ladies for March!!!:happydance:

And belated happy birthday goofy:happydance: Hope you enjoyed yourself....well as much as you can under the circumstances!! lol....

Yep, I'm a different person on a Monday as its nearly another week further on lol!! I look forward to my ticker update!!

The bloods is the absolute WORST thing, at least we all have to go through the same awful (and good) things girls!

No date for my scan yet mummymadness, I CAN'T WAIT!! I'm trying to forget about it but its soooo hard! I'm 9 weeks today so really I should only have about 3 weeks tops to wait....

I'm still suffering nausea and am still off the cigs :wohoo: Wish the sickly feeling would nick off!:rofl:

Hope all of you are well ladies....

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

10th march for me, I need a buddy and I feel sick :(


----------



## wanababy

Jazzy said:


> 10th march for me, I need a buddy and I feel sick :(

I'm due 10th March!!!!:happydance:

I'll be ya buddy Jazzy...:hug:

If its any consolation, I feel sick too lol!

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

I knwo how great is that Brit . Its sooo strange that same night we both Bd and both fell pregnant .
Iam sure i will go over thow hun , I have been exactly 6 days over with both mine :( , I allways start labour the day iam due to have my sweep done .. My body must know the hospital are going to intervine and spontanuesly starts labour lol .
Love pregnant buddies , I will be sure to let every one know how your getting on when you go in to labour hun :) as iam sure you will go before me lol . xx .


----------



## goofy

wanababy said:


> Welcome & congrats to MORE new ladies for March!!!:happydance:
> 
> And belated happy birthday goofy:happydance: Hope you enjoyed yourself....well as much as you can under the circumstances!! lol....
> 
> Yep, I'm a different person on a Monday as its nearly another week further on lol!! I look forward to my ticker update!!
> 
> The bloods is the absolute WORST thing, at least we all have to go through the same awful (and good) things girls!
> 
> No date for my scan yet mummymadness, I CAN'T WAIT!! I'm trying to forget about it but its soooo hard! I'm 9 weeks today so really I should only have about 3 weeks tops to wait....
> 
> I'm still suffering nausea and am still off the cigs :wohoo: Wish the sickly feeling would nick off!:rofl:
> 
> Hope all of you are well ladies....
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Liz
> xx

thx wanababy .. i did enjoy myself. My parents took the kids out so had a really relaxing day.

im still getting that nauseatd feeling too ... uve done so well with the cigs how long has that been now?

Ive got a scan his fri keep ur fingers crossed for me that all is well im feelin a bit nervous abt it now. x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

wanababy said:


> Jazzy said:
> 
> 
> 10th march for me, I need a buddy and I feel sick :(
> 
> I'm due 10th March!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I'll be ya buddy Jazzy...:hug:
> 
> If its any consolation, I feel sick too lol!
> 
> Liz
> xxClick to expand...

YAY, Il pm you with me information :hugs:


----------



## Twinkles

Hello lovely ladies

I just wanted to share how happy and excited i am because my midwife phoned me for my booking in appointment today - its on Tuesday the 19th of August @ 9am. Im so so looking forward to it :) 

Also i mentioned that i will be on holiday when my 12 week scan is due, so she told me to ring the hospital which i did. Unfortunately they cannot see me the week before because its too early(?) so i will have to wait till i come back - i'll be 14 weeks then. Not too disapointed but would have been nice to show the family in SA a pic and share the moment. Ah well, still happy and excited as its starting to all sink in properly now!

Hope everyone is going well xxxx


----------



## Dee_H

Anyone due near the end of March...my doc gave me a due date of March 30/09.


----------



## mummymadness

Thats good news Twinkles hun ...
Im the same going away end of August iam 12 weeks the 24th i think , And i go on holiday the 30th so hoping and praying they can fit me in before i go .
Good luck at your booking in appointment hun , The worse part is the blood taking lol . x .


----------



## Amanda

Hiya!

Can I join in? Scan today confirmed a viable pregnancy, EDD 26th March.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Of course lol.. Congratulations!!


----------



## wanababy

goofy said:


> wanababy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome & congrats to MORE new ladies for March!!!:happydance:
> 
> And belated happy birthday goofy:happydance: Hope you enjoyed yourself....well as much as you can under the circumstances!! lol....
> 
> Yep, I'm a different person on a Monday as its nearly another week further on lol!! I look forward to my ticker update!!
> 
> The bloods is the absolute WORST thing, at least we all have to go through the same awful (and good) things girls!
> 
> No date for my scan yet mummymadness, I CAN'T WAIT!! I'm trying to forget about it but its soooo hard! I'm 9 weeks today so really I should only have about 3 weeks tops to wait....
> 
> I'm still suffering nausea and am still off the cigs :wohoo: Wish the sickly feeling would nick off!:rofl:
> 
> Hope all of you are well ladies....
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Liz
> xx
> 
> thx wanababy .. i did enjoy myself. My parents took the kids out so had a really relaxing day.
> 
> im still getting that nauseatd feeling too ... uve done so well with the cigs how long has that been now?
> 
> Ive got a scan his fri keep ur fingers crossed for me that all is well im feelin a bit nervous abt it now. xClick to expand...

You're welcome hun!!! Glad you had a good 'un!

Been off the cigs for 9 whole days now and I feel great!

Best of luck for your scan goofy, I'm sure everything will be hunkydory! :happydance:
Let us know how you get on! :hugs:
Liz
xx


Welcome & congrats to more March ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome all girlies Joining over the last few days .
March is one lucky month :) . Hope everyones feeling well . I know there are tonnes of us going for booking in appointments and scans over the next week or so so good lcuk every one . x x.


----------



## Shifter

Hello, first time I've popped in here. The thread is so long already I haven't read it all!


----------



## nainie

I cant believe it took me sooo long to find this thread !!! Im sticky beaking EVERY day !

Im Due 28th or 31st March ... Dr says 31st but that just doesnt add up for me (LMP or conception) ....7 weeks scan tomorrow will hopefully confirm ....

Looking forward to chatting and symptom spotting with you all !!

xxxxx


----------



## lolly101

Hi guys!!!
just checking and and wanted to say good luck to all you girlies with scans coming up.. 3 weeks and 1 day to go for mine!!!


----------



## wanababy

Welcome & congrats Shifter & nainie!!!

Yep good luck to you all going for scans/Midwife apps etc....

I've had my midwife out for bloods etc and I just CAN'T WAIT for my scan - no letter in the post as yet though!!:hissy:

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm feeling sick :(


----------



## mummymadness

Hope your sickness gets better Jazzy hun ...
Well i had the most unbareable day today :( , First thing this morning Midwife rings and says i carnt go to my Booking in appointment tommorrow as they have staffing problems :( , So instead i have to meet the hospital midwife at my Drs surgery Next Friday instead to do book in info .. Allso will sort when my scan will be then , So anouther week of waiting for me .
To top every thing off today I saw A rat in my next door neighbours garden , I have been freaked out all day and tonight have refused to move from my sofa , Landlord carnt get to sort it untill tomorow afternoon :( , Iam soooo petrified , Allthow people keep reassuring me it wont bother comming in my house . I hate them ewwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## youngmummy2b

hiya can i join u girlies i'm due March 10th :D


----------



## Sweetpea7830

Can I join as well? :) Due date March 12!

Have had my first scan and nurse appt...Monday I actually get to see the doctor for the first time! Yay!


----------



## goofy

im jus back home after my scan .... n all i can say is wow .. i am so amzed at how in space of 2 months there can be nothing than this little life inside you growing so fast.

Anyway she said not to worry everything looks fine re the bleeding, and it also looks like they might put me forward by a week too ... ok i know that can only be a good thing one less week to go thru n stuff but driving home started thinking that will prob give me a feb due date .... i want my march :baby: feb dsnt sound as appealing lol . Im so used to thinking march it will be weird having to think feb now. They didnt give me a date today though - dating scan will be 22nd August, cant wait! N if they move me to feb im still not leaving here - im too used to u guys now so u will just have to put up with a feb due date lol.

The baby was amazing - really active one, kept moving around the whole time ... im in love with it already!


----------



## Shifter

Hi Goofy, glad everything looked good on the scan. Sure you can stick around here, you may be 7-10 days late into labour anyway ;-)


----------



## mummymadness

Your welcome around here anytime hun , We will just all envy you earlier lol .
Ohhhh and Roland Rat says get the sleeping bag out for his visit Hahhahahaaaa .


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have my scan on monday


----------



## lolly101

Good luck on your scan Jazzy.

Goofy you have to stay here..we'd miss you if you went now!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Thanks, hopefully everything will go well


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck Jazzy have fun :) . x .


----------



## Shifter

Anyone else actually getting their first scan at twelve weeks? Sometimes feel like I'm the only one, everyone seems to be going in early?!


----------



## goofy

mummymadness said:


> Your welcome around here anytime hun , We will just all envy you earlier lol .
> Ohhhh and Roland Rat says get the sleeping bag out for his visit Hahhahahaaaa .

lol ... have u left the house yet? ohh n roland rats gona need sleeping bak n hot water bottle its alway cold in scotland. he might not like the weather n want to come back to u. hehe


----------



## goofy

lolly101 said:


> Good luck on your scan Jazzy.
> 
> Goofy you have to stay here..we'd miss you if you went now!!!

aww thanku jazzy hun .... good luck with the scan - how are u feeling about it? x


----------



## goofy

Shifter said:


> Hi Goofy, glad everything looked good on the scan. Sure you can stick around here, you may be 7-10 days late into labour anyway ;-)

7-10 days late ... aagh that doesnt sound appealing ... but i do want a march birthdate lol so i cud cope with a few days for that.

The thing is though i cant work out how it could be a week further on though .... what if its just a big baby ... but i suppose they know what they're talkin about.


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> Anyone else actually getting their first scan at twelve weeks? Sometimes feel like I'm the only one, everyone seems to be going in early?!


Me!!! I am gonna be 12 weeks and 3 days on 29th aug!!!! Seems like an eternity away at the mo!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have my scan on monday then will have another at 12weeks.


----------



## lousielou

Aw, I haven't even been given my scan date yet!! seeing the Midwife for the first time next week though :D


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Goofy, thats great, I am so pleased for you, it must be wonderful having seen your little one and knowing that everything is ok.
Shifter, you are certainly not the only one. My scan isnt until the 21st August, and I will be 12 weeks and 2 days. I know what you mean about some of the guys getting there scans early, but that could be due to previous complications. I had a miscarriage in December, but I have felt happy to wait this time. My first two pregnancies went really well, and I always knew the 3rd pregnancy would be a bit of a disaster. It never felt right if you know what I mean. This forth time I feel a lot more relaxed and that bit more confident.
We will enjoy it all the more having to wait that bit longer hey!
:hug:
:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh goofy ... I sent Roland and havent seen him since so keep an eye out lol .
I havent moved out managed to stay a little calm some how ??? god knows how .
Your a March Girl through and through , Lets just get u a few days over due then you can offically be March lol .
Iam trying to just pass days untill next Friday and booking in appointment . x .


----------



## goofy

hahaha ... its long way up o scotland by any luck he'll get run over on the way ... oops did i actually say that ... of course im so lookin fwd to the visit.

awwh hun Friday is jus round the corner - enjoy the bloods lol - or do as i did i took my youngest so had to be brave in front of her, lol i smiled right thru my bloods being taken. Now she goes round tellig everyone mummys so brave lol. 

They havnt given me a date said they'll do that on the 22nd of aug - but as per previous scan im 12 weeks exactly tmw. From 10 n half weeks to 12 weeks just like that! Amazin huh i wish the rest of the pregnancy cud pass by so effortlessly.


----------



## mummymadness

Hahahahahaa dont we all just wish we could skip forward just a couple of weeks lol .
One good thing about Friday is At least then they will tell me when first scan is (So glad i had that private one for reassurence) .
Iam sure everyone will warm to Roland , My little girl tries looking out her window to find her "Friend" , She loves stuart little and thinks all of this is great she says "Silly mummy scared" lol .
Ohhh and after my few stressfull days , Iam Soooooooo happy i can listen to babys heartbeat on the monitor every night now :) .
Iam very very happy for you hun , That now your getting passed the most dangerous stage and hitting the magic 12 weeks yayyy . xxx .


----------



## aurora32

hi Girls,

im due approx 24th March so was wondering if i could join u all......:)






:hug:


----------



## wanababy

Jazzy said:


> I have my scan on monday

Ooooooh good luck Jazzy!!!!! Let us know how you get on! 

Welcome aurora32 and congrats!! 


Mummymadness, what do you use to listen to LO's heartbeat? A doppler? Do they work this early? I bought one off ebay but have given it to my sister (she's due baby in November), until I can use it - not until about 21 weeks or something?? 

Hope everyone is well....my sickness seems to have subsided :wohoo: Hope I haven't spoke to soon!! lol!!!!

:hugs:
Liz
xx


----------



## aurora32

hi girls,

I dont know exactly when my due date is as my periods been haywire for last 6 months, but i had a scan on friday as i had a bit of bleeding was old blood thankfully and so they scanned me to make all ok, little bean was showing as 7 weeks + 4 and all looked well, so calculations made it about the 24th may have to see Dr on Monday (tomorrow) and he will then send me to midwife and hopefully will get a better idea of size and date at 12.....:happydance: but for now they are goin with the 7+4.....:)

:hug:


----------



## Shifter

goofy said:


> 7-10 days late ... aagh that doesnt sound appealing ... but i do want a march birthdate lol so i cud cope with a few days for that.

Well from my limited experience, it seems quite common that first pregnancies do run into 41-2 weeks. But that is only based on less than a dozen pregnancies I have knowledge of. I think I'll ask my mother in law, she's a midwife so has much broader experience of all this than me!



goofy said:


> The thing is though i cant work out how it could be a week further on though .... what if its just a big baby ... but i suppose they know what they're talkin about.

Well you know better than them when you likely ovulated and when you BDed, so if you really don't think you can be a week further on than you originally estimated then use your own judgement and see how the pregnancy develops. It may be that your bean has developed very quickly early on and will let the rest of us catch up over the next few weeks!


----------



## Shifter

Hi Lolly and shimmy. Glad it's not just me. I'm booking in with the midwife on Wednesday and my scan is the 27th, at which point I'll be 11+6. It has seemed an awfully long wait between letting my GP know the news and this point and it seems an age between midwife and scan too, even though it's only two weeks.

We've always said we would wait until after the scan to tell the majority of our friends and family but it's getting harder and harder now! Our immediate families know, and five close friends. So I'm counting down the days until we confirm that all is well with our little bean so we can shout it from the roof tops!


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> Hi Lolly and shimmy. Glad it's not just me. I'm booking in with the midwife on Wednesday and my scan is the 27th, at which point I'll be 11+6. It has seemed an awfully long wait between letting my GP know the news and this point and it seems an age between midwife and scan too, even though it's only two weeks.
> 
> We've always said we would wait until after the scan to tell the majority of our friends and family but it's getting harder and harder now! Our immediate families know, and five close friends. So I'm counting down the days until we confirm that all is well with our little bean so we can shout it from the roof tops!

We are the same!! We have told all our close families and I can't wait til my DS goes back to school to the other Mums can see bump!!! I wanna put it on facebook so most of my friends will know but not til the scan!! My little boy is dying to tell his mates but he is allowed when he goes back to school!!!
I feel like it has been ages too since I told my Dr and I'm even looking forward to having bloods done in a funny way just cos its something for the baby!!!
My booking in appointment is the day before the scan as I wanted to hear a heartbeat as our son is coming to the scan with us!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi wanababy ...
Yes hun listened with a doppler , Really had good use out of it , Used last pregnancy now this one :) .
I have never tried before 10 weeks as 10 weeks states it early stages and you may be able to hear , But with this pregnancy curiosity (You know what thats like lol) got the better of me and decided to try listen . 
I heard the beautifull beat very clearly ! , Around 170 beats per min last night listened for about 15 mins OH was sooo shockd and suprised as i am only 9+2 , It was baught of ebay 2 years ago cost me about £40/£50 worthe very penny :) . xx .

Hope every ones well , And keeping busy to make time go quicker for scans appointments etc . I know it drives us nuts the waiting seems to take forever . I will be happy happy if i can get scan before my holiday 30th August , Ohh well ill find out on Friday . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

hi there, I am due March 27th for now. Will need to wait for my dating scan to be sure but I am quite sure of my dates xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Meh I still feel so sick, spend more time in the bathroom then I do in any other room :(


----------



## mummymadness

I swear tonight iam strange like some alien has taken over my body :rofl::rofl:...
I couldnt sleep tonight as for some strange reason the bloody cat kept sneezing !. I awoke and decided to do what i normally do check on line on here see whos around read posts etc :) .
Then i smelt it sooo strong i swear it smells yummy , Mince bovril gravy dinner mmmmmmmmmmm , You know the type Dumplings , Mince , Gravy , Peas , Carrots ... Ohhh my mouths watering just typing .
I swore some one was cooking untill i realised most "Normal" people are alseep at 3.30 am :laugh2:.
I swear i really am losing the plot , If iam not online for the next few days it means OH has gone to get the men in white coats ! .

Now how the hell do i sleep when all i can smell is this yummy food , Oh and hear a cat sneezing . I rekon i have the ghost of a Super cook sneezing cat in my house what do you rekon ?? :rofl: .


----------



## wanababy

mummymadness said:


> Hi wanababy ...
> Yes hun listened with a doppler , Really had good use out of it , Used last pregnancy now this one :) .
> I have never tried before 10 weeks as 10 weeks states it early stages and you may be able to hear , But with this pregnancy curiosity (You know what thats like lol) got the better of me and decided to try listen .
> I heard the beautifull beat very clearly ! , Around 170 beats per min last night listened for about 15 mins OH was sooo shockd and suprised as i am only 9+2 , It was baught of ebay 2 years ago cost me about £40/£50 worthe very penny :) . xx .
> 
> Hope every ones well , And keeping busy to make time go quicker for scans appointments etc . I know it drives us nuts the waiting seems to take forever . I will be happy happy if i can get scan before my holiday 30th August , Ohh well ill find out on Friday . xx .



Really? Oh, I'll have to confiscate my doppler back from my sis!! Mine is also off ebay, the make is 'Summer' and its the type you strap round your bump with 2 sets of headphones - is yours like that? Did you count the heartbeats or has it got a monitor on it? I paid about £18 for mine I think.

My sis has just had her 3D scan today, it took 2 hours because LO had her back to the camera!! lol!! Camera shy already! I've seen the pic and it is AMAZING!! She (Sister is having a girl, due in November) is absolutely gorgeous, little turned up nose, perfect features! She had to go walking around the hight street and then go for something to eat so LO would move, thats how it took so long!!

Are any of you ladies getting a 3D/4D? (I know one of you is getting a freebie!!) I'd love to but they are pretty expensive...around £200! Not sure we'll beable to afford one.....

I got my scan date today :wohoo::happydance:

Thur 28th August @ 9.30am yippppeeee!!!!! Can't wait!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

:happydance::happydance: That would be me and the freebie lol .

I have allso decided iam going to have an early private sexing scan at the same clinic so i can know a month before the hospital can tell me (Iam starting to think iam addicted to looking and listening lol).

I had a summer listener with my first girl hun , I couldnt get a think on that untill about 20 weeks , Found it real hard with that .
Then i discovered ebay sell dopplers cheap , Found this one for £20 hun take a peek :) .
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Handy-Fetal-...rms=39:1|66:2|65:2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318

There the type ones u can hear real early . I was trying to post recording of what i had heard on mine so far but dont know how to add sound on here lol .
Really are worth every penny reassures me every night . x .


----------



## Gwizz

Hello New People!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :hug:

I'm sorry I don't post in here as often as I should but I hope you are all ok in the pregnancy's :dance:

xx


----------



## Shifter

How do you get a free 3D/4D scan? Someone I know was talking about getting one, but there's no way on earth they're paying £200 for it as they're on a very low joint income. She works for the NHS, so maybe that's how... hmm.


----------



## wanababy

mummymadness said:


> :happydance::happydance: That would be me and the freebie lol .
> 
> I have allso decided iam going to have an early private sexing scan at the same clinic so i can know a month before the hospital can tell me (Iam starting to think iam addicted to looking and listening lol).
> 
> I had a summer listener with my first girl hun , I couldnt get a think on that untill about 20 weeks , Found it real hard with that .
> Then i discovered ebay sell dopplers cheap , Found this one for £20 hun take a peek :) .
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Handy-Fetal-...rms=39:1|66:2|65:2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1318
> 
> There the type ones u can hear real early . I was trying to post recording of what i had heard on mine so far but dont know how to add sound on here lol .
> Really are worth every penny reassures me every night . x .

Thanks for that mummymadness.....I know, you're soooo lucky getting that for free!!

Bit skint at the moment but will defo keep that link for future, I bet its really reassuring!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Shifter said:


> How do you get a free 3D/4D scan? Someone I know was talking about getting one, but there's no way on earth they're paying £200 for it as they're on a very low joint income. She works for the NHS, so maybe that's how... hmm.



I was very lucky hun , The place were i went was opening a new clinic . I went paid £75 early scan just to check there was a baby there (I had big doubts lol) , And because i was there first ever customer in that clinic they offered me a free 4D scan when iam around 26/27 weeks :happydance: . I was lucky and very greatfull to them .
My oh is allso on a low income job hun , I stay home with the kids . So we just saved like mad from day i took test .. I knew from that day i needed to see to believe lol .
if they save hun tell them to google as some clinics are real cheap compeared to others ... And i think at some 3Ds are cheaper than 4Ds .
Good luck .

Wannababy !!!! , How you feeling hun . Was thinking today ohhhh must catch up with her for a chat :) .
Iam looking forward to finaly getting to my booking in appointment on Friday ,I sooo want my notes book .. Its the most best Confirmation you can have to make every thing real :) . I am really enjoying this pregnancy so over the moon . I spent the first weeks worrying like mad , And now i feel relaxed and have no worries really .
Anyway will pop in later to see if your around :) . xxxx .


----------



## Clairylou

Hi everyone,
Im due March 13 had my first midwife appointment two weeks ago, first
scan on 29 August i was i little disapointed with the scan date as i had m/c in May when i wass 10 weeks and midwide said she would try for an earlier scan for me to stop me worrying so much but that was earliest they could get me in. Cant wait for twelve weeks so i can relax, not long now though i'm 9weeks 4 days now

Claire


----------



## tiggertea

hey ladies!
just found out today i won't be getting a 12 week scan (hospital is too busy...) have to wait til 20weeks to see buba for 1st time.... I'm really not happy with that though. Anyone know any ways of getting that scan?


----------



## KatienSam

Hey girls i have just found this section!!! i am due on 2nd March, can i join you pleeeease!!!

i have my 12 week scan at 13 weeks 5 days (29th August).

I have had one scan at 6 weeks 5 days and have heard babys heartbeat on a doppler i bought which keeps my mind at rest :)

xxxx


----------



## lolly101

WOW theres loads of us with scans on 29th aug!!! A big day!!! I feel better knowing there are others waiting for the same day as me!!


----------



## wanababy

Welcome newbies and congrats....course you can join!!! The more the merrier!! lol!!!

Mummymadness, helllooo!!! I'm fine ta, glad you're feeling fine! My sickness has subsided a lot but was a bit worried on Sunday as I had a slight orange/brown spotting and I have thrush :blush: I haven't had anymore spotting since and have been given canesten (pessary&cream) from nurse at Docs. Not sure if the spotting was from BDing Sunday am or from the thrush itself but since it hasn't happened anymore, I'm a bit more relaxed. Have had a couple of days off work to take things easy, I'm going back tomorrow though, I'm soooo bored! I was even more worried when I did a search in google and the first 3 posts I read, brown spotting was the beginning of m/c....then I read a few more and all opinions were mixed. I suppose it just depends....

By the way, is the booking in appointment the one you get with the midwife? I've heard a few ppl mention in but wasn't sure what it was lol!! I got my notes when I saw my midwife. I can't wait for my scan - 28th Aug!! :wohoo:

Tiggertea, am so sorry to hear that :growlmad: I'd be so ANNOYED. The hospitals busy? Surely thats not your fault? If you read above, my friend is expecting her 2nd and i was asking her advice & asking if that had happened to her, she said that if I rang my midwife or docs and told them that I was bleeding, they would send me to a early pg unit at hospital for a scan to check everythings OK (for peace of mind). But it wasn't even blood so I wouldn't do that. Its a bit extreme, just a thought....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh Tigger iam so sorry they have done that too you , It sounds a bit rubbish they have done that too you .
The only thing i can reccomend is a private clinic hun .

Welcome all just comming in to this thread . x .


----------



## mummymadness

Hey hun :) ...
Glad your feeling well , Iam sure i heard brown blood is old blood and small spots is very common . I hope the thrush settles soon :) .
Yes a booking in appointment , Is where you go to hospital see the midwife sort dates out and bloods out then get your book with notes :) . I allso was differed because of them been "Busy" , So now iam going this Friday .
At the hospital iam on the Friday clinic , Have been with all my babies thats when my obgy has his clinic , So mine iam guessing will allso be the 29th for my scan .
March is looking very blooming beautifull for all theese babies :happydance: .


----------



## tiggertea

hey wanababy - thanks for the reply! I am SUPER annoyed... lol
They closed loads of hospitals in this area over the past few years and so the one we have left is overworked and understaffed.... hence the lack of appointment time.
I'd be scared to use that "excuse" to get the scan incase (as my mum would say!) "mocking is catching" and I DID have a bleed - it doesn't really bear thinking about! 

mummymadness - I've been trying to find a private clinic that I could go to pay for the scan but they are few and far between here, and any I have found only seem to talk about the full "ante-natal package".... hmmmm, I'll keep you posted!
xx


----------



## wanababy

Thanks mummymadness, I'm hoping thats all it was!! Our midwife comes out to your home??? Maybe its different in different areas....:hugs:xx

Tiggertea, I know what you mean its a bit like if you did use that 'excuse' and it happened, it'd be like you 'jinxed' things....it was just a thought, sorry!! I would never say it myself, personally, unless it had actually happened but it depends how 'desperate' some ppl are?? 

You could try getting on their case...lol!! Say you need your mind put at rest that everything is going OK? But PERSIST!!!

As for going private, won't that be a bit costly for you? (If you could find one, that is!!)

Anyway, good luck hun....
:hugs:
Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

wanababy - don't apologise hun! I didn't take the suggestion badly (sorry if my reply sounded a bit "off"!) lol I know some people would do it but i'd be too worried lol. 
I'll only go privately for the scan if it was somewhere in the "affordable" bracket and I can get it without commiting to the full ante-natal care package. With my situation at work right now I'm not sure what "affordable" is, but I hope when I hear a price it'll work! hahaha isn't that an odd way to look at things?! I had a real go at my mw today and she said she would send a letter to hospital on my behalf but not to hold my breath. She booked my next appt for 23rd Sept with her so we can "listen to the heartbeat" but i just can't wait to see bub on the screen lol.... impatient? me?!......


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Tiggertea, I am so sorry to hear that hun. That is disguting to be quite honest. Surely it is a right these days to see your baby at 12 weeks, like everyone else, otherwise surely you are being discriminated against.
It is so poor.

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## jaccib

Hi,
Just found this forum.....I'm due 22nd March,can I join in????:blush:....not feeling pregnant,other than tired and hungry!! Got my NT scan on 11th September...as am 42... bound to get high risk downs so not looking forward to it! Off to France 21st August till 30th so that should take my mind off it for the time being.
Jacci.xx


----------



## aurora32

hi Tiggertea, 

i can understand u being upset and annoyed, thats awful, your first scan is meant to put your mind at ease, at least til week 20, all these cut backs in hospitals especially for pregnant women is a disgrace, its not your fault they are busy, so why should u suffer, id kick up a real stink about it and insist they do one, but that just me.....:) say you need your mind putting to ease and waiting til 20wks is not good enough........:)

:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Jacci welcome over here in the March club :) .
Were a friendly bunch , Feel free to join in any chats with us :) . 

Iam having a strange week my buddies are dropping like flies on me Lol , I have managed to loose Brit90 , Goofy (Allthow did text her the other day) , Passengerrach .
Dont you go missing on me aswell Wanna hun or ill have to start thinking about getting a search party together lol . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi Jacci,

welcome, hope you enjoy france, hope your scan goes ok in sept will be thinking of you......:)


:hug:


----------



## aurora32

hey mummymadness,

really daft ?, how do you go about pm to have buddies out of forum, im new to all this and not got a clue so if i seem like not taking part thats not the case just totally new to all this....:) would like to have buddies to txt more than anything else im attached to my mobile.....:)


:hug:


----------



## jaccib

Thanks you guys!! Feeling bit fed up other half was away at weekend,came back sunday night and was away again tuesday(back tonight).....but then he's off again sat early and not home till wednesday....we fly off on thursday!!!! So I'm left with my 11 year old daughter complaining she's BORED!!!!:hissy:
Sorry had to get it off my chest :blush:.
Jacci.xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Aurora ...
Nice to meet you hun , Like you iam allways addicted to my mobile , And nice to have buddies .. So when the day comes your buddy can come on and let every one know you have gone to hospital :) .
If you click on someones name hun next to there little avitar picture , Theres a link that says send private message , That way you can send private messages phone number etc .
Good luck and welcome aboard , I am a little addicted to allways around here at some point lol . xxxxx .


----------



## wanababy

Tiggertea, I didn't think you took it bad hun, I was just apologising as I did expect some grief off someone for suggesting that, even before I posted!!
Anyway, lets just forget that silly idea!! You really should keep on at them, you can only but try....

Mummymadness, I'm not going anywhere!! lol! How have you lost ya buddies? Have they gone offline for a while or something?

Oh welcome & congrats Jacci by the way!:hugs:

I am sooooo p*ssed off, I took today off work AGAIN, I'm just getting lazy now as you all know what the tiredness is like and my bed just seems too appealing these days so I had another sickie! I'm feeling really under the weather(emotionally that is) I'm weepy, bad tempered and so full of anger....I am on anti-d's but have halved my dosage since finding out I was pg, I really don't think I can handle things. My OH seems to annoy me in EVERYTHING he does and we're always bickering. My sister's BF wanted to lend my car today, he came up for the keys and because I've not been into work (or left the house), he informed me that my windscreen on my beloved little car has been put out by some LITTLE F*CK*N B*ST*RD...SORRY!!! I have zero money until I get paid in 3 weeks (my insurance doesn't cover me), my OH gets nearly all his money took off him through CSA (3 children previous r/ship).....Its one thing after another and I've had enough!!:hissy::hissy:

Sorry for rambling on a bit there girls, I just had to get that out!! Where do people get off on vandalising other peoples property?? :hissy:

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## aurora32

hey girls, 

Any of you still in need of buddies, i would like to have think it would be fun to have more close contact with ppl having bubs at same time as me, which is in March not got exact date til get 12 week scan, if anyone interested plz PM me and il get back to you.....:)

:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwww Wanna hunny , Sounds like a crappy day :( .
Have a bar of chocolate hun see if it cheers you up .
I hope that 3 weeks go real quick so you can get some pennies , I too keep stressing at every one ! . I have managed to Pis* Oh half today and the kids drove me mad , Layla keeps saying Iam boreddddddddd arghhhhh when does school start again lol .
As for my buddies I dont know how i lost them Pmsl , They have just kinda vanished some where , Still thinking about a search team for them lol . xxxxxx .


----------



## goofy

Hey mummy madness .... i had to laugh at ur comment about losing buddies lol ... u not lost me hun im still here i jus not been on for hmmm i think its only been 2 days hehe ... i was getting worried for roland so went in search.

No been a bit down lately n didnt really feel like chattin much ... but i think im back to my own cheerful self.

Hi to all thats new here.

Tigertea thats terrible re ur scan, can u not phone the hospital n ask/plead if they get any cancellations to maybe fit u in then. Although i cant think y someone wud miss their scan appointment or cancel but worth a try no?

Hope everyones fine ... oh n wannababy any consolation i go thrush too :cry:


----------



## goofy

just out of intrest .. how many people here have had the test for down syndrome? u know the blood test where they decide if ur high or low risk

i declined it ... but im now thinkin, although i wouldnt abort even if there was a problem i would still like to be mentally prepared. so maybe i should ask for it. i cant decide


----------



## mummymadness

Heyyyyy there she is lol ...

Ohhhh i forgot to tell you some sad news !! , Roland is dead in the bin !.
My Landlords Dad had allready picked him up out of her garden and chucked him days ago (Yer thanks for letting me know pmsl) .And now theres rat poision all around the shed in her garden "Iam delighted" , But i feel bad as Roland wont get to visit you hun , Allthow i rekon ur allready a bit busy and crowded at your house (Hugs) .
As for the blood test hun I didnt need it with Layla as they allready thought she was downs from first scan because she had a large nuchal fold wish is " A high factor " in Downs . With Finnley i declined it i just decided i wasnt at a high risk in age Nuchal fold was in perfectly normal range and i felt he was ok (Does that sound silly lol) .
Soooooooooooooo glad my buddy is back 2 days is agessss in Internet world lol . xxxxxx.


----------



## goofy

awwh poor roland. i guess u'll be leaving the couch now lol. 

What time is ur scan tomorrow? let me know how you get on? x


----------



## Shifter

wanababy said:


> I am sooooo p*ssed off, I took today off work AGAIN, I'm just getting lazy now as you all know what the tiredness is like and my bed just seems too appealing these days so I had another sickie! I'm feeling really under the weather(emotionally that is) I'm weepy, bad tempered and so full of anger....I am on anti-d's but have halved my dosage since finding out I was pg, I really don't think I can handle things. My OH seems to annoy me in EVERYTHING he does and we're always bickering. My sister's BF wanted to lend my car today, he came up for the keys and because I've not been into work (or left the house), he informed me that my windscreen on my beloved little car has been put out by some LITTLE F*CK*N B*ST*RD...SORRY!!! I have zero money until I get paid in 3 weeks (my insurance doesn't cover me), my OH gets nearly all his money took off him through CSA (3 children previous r/ship).....Its one thing after another and I've had enough!!:hissy::hissy:
> 
> Sorry for rambling on a bit there girls, I just had to get that out!! Where do people get off on vandalising other peoples property?? :hissy:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Liz
> xx

Sorry to hear things are rough for you hun. These things always seem to come along all at once, don't they?


----------



## mummymadness

Hey hun , Yes i finally decided i could leave the coach , Much to the kids delight lol.
I feel so bad he couldnt visit you thow lol .
I am not getting my scan tommorrow hun , I get my booking in appointment . But at least they will tell me when scan is yayyyyyyy :) .
Hope ur feeling well . xxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

I have my first app through for my scan on 29th August I should be 10 week ish by then!! I'm so excited. I have been put in for a cancellation earlier if they get one though as I'm supposed to be an urgent case :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

Hope things look up for you soon Wanababy. I know it's tough, especially when you are already rough and thing sonly seem to get worse. They will pick up hun :hug::hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Wanababy I hope you feel better soon. Could you get a punchbag??? That might help...I would be the same as you the little sh*t that did your windscreen. they are lucky we all didnt catch them. Can you imagine all of us hormonal women together??? They'd stand no chance!! 

I'm not shouting this week just crying at everything!!!
Sending hugs to you all:hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I've been crying alot too and it's driving me mad, I know it's silly but just can't stop myself :cry:


----------



## Gwizz

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to all the 12 week and other scans coming up that people have !!!! :dance:

Mines on Monday at 1:50pm and I know a couple of you have yours also next week :)

Thinking of ya

:hug:

xxxxx


----------



## passengerrach

and u make sure u post pics hun


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh i will , Carnt wait :) .
28th of August :) . xxx .


----------



## LittleBee

Hey April Girls!! What's new here? 2 days before early scan!!!! I'm so excited..and scared too, to gell u the truth! I hope everything's going to be OK! Hugs!


----------



## goofy

mummymadness said:


> Ohhh i will , Carnt wait :) .
> 28th of August :) . xxx .

Is that the scan date you got??

How did the booking in appointment go today? x


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Sobia hun :) ....
Yep 28th of August not long at all , Over the moon :) .
Appointment went great hun , I am now holding my notes that i wanted sooo badly .
I hated the blood taking but Layla was with me so stayed brave . I went to cinema tonight to celebrate with OH , Batman was a good film .
Iam still real excited for you , Your is comming all so soon , I will be sat wiating for piccys on the day . xxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

LittleBee said:


> Hey April Girls!! What's new here? 2 days before early scan!!!! I'm so excited..and scared too, to gell u the truth! I hope everything's going to be OK! Hugs!

I know just how you feel hun, I feel the same way. I am dreading walking in there and finding no heartbeat or something else! I don't know if I can take that pain again! Let's hope there is nothing wrong with any of us and we are the lucky majority that go through with minimul complications. I started with a few so let's just hope they aren't too bad!!

Good luck everyone who has scans this week coming and I look forward to seeing all the pics xxx


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Ohhh i will , Carnt wait :) .
> 28th of August :) . xxx .

My scan is the 27th, I can't wait either :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck Shifter hun have fun . It seems lots of our scans are the week commencing 25th .
Sounds great for us all :) . x .


----------



## jaccib

I don't have my scan till 11th September......it seems ages away!! :shrug:Getting impatient to find out if we are all ok!! Off to France on Thursday so getting sorted for that is helping keep me busy!


----------



## lolly101

jaccib said:


> I don't have my scan till 11th September......it seems ages away!! :shrug:Getting impatient to find out if we are all ok!! Off to France on Thursday so getting sorted for that is helping keep me busy!

enjoy your holiday!!!

Role on scan dates eh??!!


----------



## jaccib

Thanks Lolly.....well deserved rest after moving house 3 weeks ago!!

September can't come soon enough for me!!!


----------



## passengerrach

hi girls i need a bit of tlc i feel so crap me an oh went and booked our first holiday all by our selves today its a last minute deal were goin on 29th have paid all the money it was cheap admitidley but iv been looking up the place and it looks absolutley awful i dont no what to do i feel like crying any advice on what we can do if we get there and its terrible


----------



## lolly101

Where are you going hun...PM me I work for a travel agent I can see if I can find anything out for you I'm at work tues


----------



## Logiebear

Massive hugs Rach. I hope it isn't as bad as you think it might be :hug:


----------



## tasha41

I'm due in March 2009... :) I'm going into my 8th week right now.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Tasha :) . xxx .


----------



## PixieKitty

I'm due 4th March 2009


----------



## Logiebear

Hi Tasha and Pixie. Maybe you could be each others buddies if you are after one. Some one to text and keep updated and share how you are feeling!! Just a suggestion. How are you both feeling? Have you had any scans yet>??


----------



## lolly101

2 more March ladies!!! welcome!!!:hug::cloud9:


----------



## jojo1974

hi im due about the 28 of march this will be my 3rd pregnancy , ive got a daughter of 17 and a son of 11 and im quiet nervous as its been along time


----------



## Logiebear

Wow jojo that is a big age gap. My daughter was 8 when I had my first son and it took some realy getting used to going back to scratch again. You get used to them being independant don't you? It is a struggle but it great having the older kids to get nappies and llok after the baby while you go for a whoer and stuff lol. You'll be fine and welcome to our thread xxx


----------



## Logiebear

How did your scan go Gwizz??


----------



## jojo1974

yer a really big age gap the baby will be due in march my son will be 12 in april and my daughter will be 18 in may lol,but im looking forward to having a baby and cant wait even though its going to be a expensive year :)


----------



## passengerrach

how r u all feelin got my scan in 3 days on thurs im feelin so apprehensive


----------



## Gwizz

LO Girlies!!!

I'm back from scan ... now put forward at 13+3 weeks which makes me 20th Feb due date but hopefully u'll still have me in here. Really really nervous but it was all over before it began - or at least thats what it felt like, i could have looked at it for days!!!!

Baby was waving and had its legs crossed - laid back like its father!!

Heres 1 piccy:
https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby1.jpg

Ive also posted this thread with my piccy's in:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/49828-scan-today.html

Good Luck to everyone else!! and welcome to all the new people!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I'm so happy for you hun, of course we'll still have you in here lol. Those pics are amazing and clear xxx :hug:


----------



## goofy

hi gwizz , great scan pic. ive got my dating scan this coming friday - but i had an early scan on 8th aug when they put me fwd a week too ... they thgt i was 11+5 which would make me a feb date too i think maybe around same time as you - they're gonna give me a date fri after confirming with 2d scan.

Its amazin when you finally get to see - i know what you mean about it going to fast. x


----------



## mummymadness

Hey goofy hows you hun , Hoep ur feeling well :) .
Rach hun , I have been thinking about you scans comming soooo soon now you must be getting excited butterflies .
Well done Gwizz hun i just posted in First trimester on your post aswell . xxxx .


----------



## shimmyshimmy

They are fantastic pics gwizz. Congratulations hun.
xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi shimmy how is you Hun ??? . xx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hey there Mummymadness, I am good thanks, how about you?
Thankyou for asking after me.
I am 12 weeks today, and looking forward to my scan on thursday. But I have been having pains in my arm, which are really bothering me, I am worried about the scan.
xxx


----------



## jojo1974

thats a brill pic gwizz carnt wait 4 my scan :)


----------



## PixieKitty

Logiebear said:


> Hi Tasha and Pixie. Maybe you could be each others buddies if you are after one. Some one to text and keep updated and share how you are feeling!! Just a suggestion. How are you both feeling? Have you had any scans yet>??

Haha that sounds like a good idea 
And I've had my first scan! https://pics2.vampirefreaks.com/M/Mi/Mid/Midget_Rockstar_Pix/27487997.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh nub looking again iam terrible lol .

Ohhh shimmy congrats hun, You have just passed the first big milestone . Try not worry about the arm pain hun , I know easier said than done . Iam sure you will have a great day on Thursday :) . Post piccies so we can see your cute jelly bean when your home hun . xxxx .


----------



## Dee_H

Love these scan pics girls...I won't have another scan until about 18 weeks. I had on really early on because I had some bleeding and last pregnancy ended in m/c so doc wanted to make sure everything was ok. There wasa hb but nothing reaaly to see but a blurry spot!! Can't wait to have one of these awesome pics!:hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

goofy said:


> hi gwizz , great scan pic. ive got my dating scan this coming friday - but i had an early scan on 8th aug when they put me fwd a week too ... they thgt i was 11+5 which would make me a feb date too i think maybe around same time as you - they're gonna give me a date fri after confirming with 2d scan.
> 
> Its amazin when you finally get to see - i know what you mean about it going to fast. x

Ty babes, keep us informed as to your date .... we could be feb conversion buddies!!!! Fingers crossed for friday :) what time?

xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Thinking of you also rach and shimmy on thursday - hope all is ok and you post your pics on here! we will hunt you down for them lol!

Pixie your scan is lovely :) I'll leave the nub guessing to the experts like mummymadness lol, im secretly having a look at scan piccies now trying to learn the art 

hope everyone is coping ok - im suffering a cold but im sure bubba is all snug and happy even if mummy isnt :S

:dance:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Your pics are giving me a fantastic taster of what is hopefully to come. They are gorgeous and so clear.
I will most def post the pics, all being well of course.
xxx
:hug:


----------



## Gwizz

Positive thinking only!!!! Sending big hugs from me and bubba

:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

wow Pixie your pic is great, I am loving seeing these pics. I have my first scan on Friday and should be 9 weeks hopefully so we shall see!! I am so nervous and excited as my last 2 pregnancies ended in m/c so I am trying to stay calm and not worry too much or get over excited.

So Rach, Shimmy and Goofy all have scans before the end of the week too, are these all 12 weeks scans??


----------



## KatienSam

my scan is not until im 13 + 5 so hopefully i will have a lovely clear picture like that too :)

does anyone on here text or have msn to communicate as well???

Katie xx


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls and welcome to all the newbies!! We're getting bigger (literally lol!)!! :happydance:

I've not been on for a couple of days so have just been catching up on the thread, an update on me, my original scan was Thurs 28th but my Mother has invited herself (haha!) and has to pick up my nieces school uniform on that day, so I rang up and got it changed to Tues 26th!! :wohoo: 2 days earlier!!! 
I'll be exactly 12 weeks, so really hoping for a good pic! Will catch up on pics later, I'm at work and the pics aren't showing up on my comp for some reason??

Good luck to all of you having scans this week :hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## Logiebear

I have msn Katie if you want to pm me I'll add you xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Gwizz ... Its great your guessing at Nubs too yayyy :) .
I thought Pixies was rather straight pointing out :) .
Hows every one doing ??? , I had phone call off Midwife today ! . My irons low got to go pick presciption up ... Iam not suprised i allways have low iron , With finnley was 8.1 it was marked in my notes with bright red pen ! , So i guess that was ultra low .
So going up to Drs today to pick that up (Ohhh the excitment for the Black poo to come lol) .
Iam now starting to excited for next weeks scan :) . And its OH birthday this weekend . And as if life wasnt busy enough i go on holiday 30th of August lol .
All go go go in this house . 
Good luck ladies i know lots of scans are comming up very exciting for every one , And lots of March ladies are just starting to pass the 12 week big milestone yayyy :) . xxx .


----------



## wanababy

Sorry!! :blush: what is nubs? 

I'm assuming its something to do with the sex? Or am I way off?
:rofl:

:hug:

Liz
x


----------



## Logiebear

Hope this link makes it a little clearer Wanababy

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nder-nub-prediction-do-you-have-boy-girl.html


----------



## lolly101

I was wondering what nubs was too. I read it on a post yesterday and didn't know what it meant!! Now I'm trying to see!!!!I'm gonna get my sons' scan pics out and see!!
My mate said her friend is an ultrasonographer( I think thats what she called her!!) She said on 20 week scan they look for ovaries in a girl!!! We've tried it on lots of scans(friends and rellies) and so far we all got the sex right!!!


----------



## goofy

Gwizz said:


> Ty babes, keep us informed as to your date .... we could be feb conversion buddies!!!! Fingers crossed for friday :) what time?
> 
> xxxx


i will do gwizz. It would be nice to have a conversion buddy lol. Im like u, also loaded with cold symptoms which have also brought being sick with it. feel so crap right now. Was even thinkin about rescheduling scan as its so difficult getting out of bed right now ... im hopin im better for tmw as ive been looking fwd to the scan. 

Goodluck to everyone with scans coming up. 

Logiebear i was told i was 11+5 about 2 weeks ago at an early scan. So if the scan meausrments were right i think im about 13 or 14 weeks for the scan on friday.


----------



## Logiebear

You should get a brillaint pic then Goofy. The best pics are around 28 weeks in my opinion. I have had a fair few scan with all my pregnancies and these are the best times.


----------



## goofy

Logiebear said:


> You should get a brillaint pic then Goofy. The best pics are around 28 weeks in my opinion. I have had a fair few scan with all my pregnancies and these are the best times.

yeah hopefully .. the only thing is im absolutly hopeless with the water intake. Gonna try my best tmw though. 

I think ure probably right - at 28wks its just the right size for the perfect pic. Ive not had any at that time but know of people who have, n seen the pics. x


----------



## Logiebear

I have diabetes you see so I have no problem with water intake, drink alot of water actually lol. I also get lots of scans with my babies so on average I get about 8-10 so I get to see the babs alot! Tomorrow is my first with this one! I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## wanababy

Does anyone know whether the equipment in different hospitals will be more/less advanced depending on where you live?

My scan letter says that it is no longer neccessary to drink a lot of water before the scan???

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## goofy

lucky you wanababy - no water! It must be more advanced machines. ... my last scan few weeks back drank loads water but ended up being sick just before i left the house. see how i go tmw, im feelin better so decided not too cancel. 

Logie bear ur so lucky u get to see ur baby so many times during ur preg. Do u get to find out what ur havin at later scans?


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats to rach and shimmy on their scans today! 

Good luck tomoz Goofy - hope you are feeling better too by then ... its worth it I can assure u :)

:dance:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope ur feeling better Goofy hunny , You have my number :) . If your bored or fancy a moan give me a text hun .
If not i will look out on here tommorrow to see how scan went .
And lucky you wannababy hun lol :) . I will drink as much as i can next week when i go when i went for private scan i had to empty half as i was going to wet myself rofl .
Hope everyones upcomming scans go well :) . x .


----------



## Gwizz

I'm 14 weeks today guys! :dance: 

You lot best hurry up and join me else I'll cry! :cry:

Ive been reading the second trimester symptoms include more fatigue, swollen fingers and ankles & back pain yay :dohh: ... but we get to feel the baby move!!!!!

:hug:

p.s. good luck goofy, anyone else got a scan soon?

Gem
x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi all i'm due 10th march.
So can i join u girls? PLEASE


----------



## Logiebear

I've got my scan at 10.30am so I'm off now to get dressed! See you all later hopefully with good news and pics xxx

Good luck Goofy xxx


----------



## Gwizz

OOO oooo good luck Logiebear, sorry if i missed u saying it earlier ..... post some piccies please :)

Hiya Dippy dee! Congrats btw! :dance:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

I'm due on 9th march :D x


----------



## wanababy

Good luck with your scans girlies!!! Pics as soon as pls! hehe!

Welcome to you new ladies aswell and congrats! (I'm due 10th March also) :happydance:

Yeah I suppose I am lucky but I do drink a lot of water anyway so I don't suppose it would have made much difference lol!
I wonder why its not the same everywhere with the drinking loads of water????

Good luck again and roll on Tuesday for mine :wohoo: 

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhh congrats with scan piccys girlies .
Mines still next Thursday , I keep thinking if i wish it sooner it will go quicker untill then lol .
March is the most popular month on here its great :) . xxx .


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

my scan's next thursday too :)


----------



## goofy

:happydance:

13 weeks n 1 day .. due date 28th feb. Not as far on as you Gwizz - but im happy with that. Itll be another surprise ... feb baby or march baby. I guess i should change my ticker now. 

It was weird but she couldnt decide on a date she called someone alse in to measure as well. hmmm not had that happen before. She said 27th first ... 

Anyway all healthy .. How did ur scan go Logie bear i think we must have been in same time. My scan was at 10.45 this morning. Will try n get scan pic up as soon as we get scanner up n running again.

N how did the scans yesterday go girls?

Thanks to all who wished me luck x ... n Gwizz it was worth it! :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

awwwwwwww well done hun , I was hoping you would come back smiling :) .
Has your illness eased off now too hun ??.
All theese great scans going well its great . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Here's my scan pic girlies. I am right on with my date for now but they will confirm it on 19th Sept at my 12 week scan when I get the booking date for my section!!!

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/Scan22-09.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww lovely picture hun . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

I had a hell of a day after the scan though, they took my blood pressure and becuase it was up they kept me in. I have high bp anyway, it's nothing new and they had kept me away from my medication by keeping me there so it went up. I was in hospital from 10.30 when I had my scan to 7pm last night!! Talk about stupid. It was because my consultant wasn't there and it was a rather over zelous registra! Silly moo!!


----------



## goofy

morning logiebear! so are u an early riser or like me cant sleep for some weird reason i alomost always end up wakin around 4,5 ish n find it so difficult to get back to sleep again.

thats a shame about yesterday ... did u enjoy ur scan though?
your scan pic is great.

My scan was a bit rushed, they had extra appointments booked in by mistake. N although on screen the baby was so clear (drank loads of water very proud of myself) could see feet really clearly. The scan photo she could have given me i think could have been better. But nevermind.


----------



## goofy

mummymadness said:


> Hope ur feeling better Goofy hunny , You have my number :) . If your bored or fancy a moan give me a text hun .
> If not i will look out on here tommorrow to see how scan went .
> And lucky you wannababy hun lol :) . I will drink as much as i can next week when i go when i went for private scan i had to empty half as i was going to wet myself rofl .
> Hope everyones upcomming scans go well :) . x .

im always up for a moan lol ... but bored, em at moment i hardly got any time to myself to be bored apart from very early in morn or late at night, N i dont think you would appreciatee txts at those times lol. I got MIL over as you know n with that n doing normal kids stuff havent got much time these days .... Mil goes oct 9th so after that hopefully will be in contact a lot more :hugs: x


----------



## mummymadness

Hiii Hun ...
Glad your well , Are you counting days untill MIl goes yet awww bless you .
I went to family BBQ today , I was worried as i havent seen anyone since becoming pregnant . Mum told me all there replies as i said before to my pregnancy . I was shaking .
Well to my suprise today went great :) :) , My Auntie was chatting about names with us and About my crazy plan to drive myself to labour ward when time comes lol .. Had a good giggle .
My cousin whos pregnant was sharing symptoms with me . Iam over the moon every one seems to have let the news sink in and treat me lovely . xxxxxxx .

Hope every ones well . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

I'm so happy for you mummymadness. Sounds great. I'm not telling my family, at all if I can help it, they won't care anyway. We told our kids last night and that's all I'm bothered about. I'll tell my friends as I see them lol. 

Shame your scan was rushed Goofy, they tend to be quite quick in early pregnancy anyway as there isn't a huge lot to see. Your 20 week one should be about 20 mins so enjoy that. 

I am not that early a riser to be honest I was up at 7.30 and the clock on here said 6.30! don't know why. But I have young kids so I am often up around 6-7am no matter what the day xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Iam super lucky :) . The kids dont get up untill 9am every morning yayyy .
Will change when bump arrives thow i should imagine lol . xx .


----------



## goofy

glad ur familys come round thats great news mummymadness. im really happy 4 u.

Logiebear we dont get a 20wk scan here its just the 12 week dating scan unless theres a problem. so that was it 4 me, n thats all im getting, cant afford going for private either :cry:

My kids are good sleepers too, but unfortunatly i always seem to be up well before the kids ... its weird ... i used to be a good sleeper too lol


----------



## Logiebear

omg Goofy then how do they do an anomily check for downs and spina bifida?? That is so wrong!! They should the 20 weeks scan every where. That is an awful awful budget cut to make, they should do 20 weeks and not 12 then it is far more important!

It's my youngest who is up so early e is only 19 months and goes to bed at 6.30pm so I can't complain :rofl: The other 2 are usually in bed til around 8 but then they don't stay up late either!


----------



## goofy

There was an article in the paper here regarding this same issue. One couple lost their baby, but it could have been avoided if there was routine scans later in pregnancy. It was the hospital i go to that the baby died. I spoke to mw n the mw at the hospital n they said they are in process of training staff n the 20wk scan will eventually be routine. But thats not going to be in any good for me i wont get it. I declined the blood test for downs n spina b so had asked about whether i could get another scan later on to determine whether baby was ok. Although i would never abort its better to be prepared if the worst was to happen. Anyway they apologetically said we cant do it sorry. So unless any other such prob comes up in pregnancy no more scans for me.


----------



## Logiebear

I can't believe it Goofy, I'd find a way to pay for a private one hun of you can, I couldn't do that!! I know we can get a 5min sexing scan and reassurance done for about £60 so I'd ask around if you can afford it hun xxx


----------



## katieandbump

I'm march 7th can't wait :)


----------



## tiggertea

hey goofy, sorry to hear about the 20wk scan thing.... I'm kind of in the reverse of that situation.... I'm not gonna get the 12week and have to wait til 20weeks to see monkey for the first time :( (oh and just in case you only THINK I'm weird - yep I did refer to my poor baby as "monkey"! Just had to confirm the weirdness!! hehehe)


----------



## passengerrach

i cant believe what a big baby boom march is lol im due march 9th i keep forgettin 2 cum in here lol. sorry 2 hear about ur scan goofy if i was u id ask 4 a private scan even though it is later u could always ask every1 to chip in as an xmas pressie this yr


----------



## mummymadness

A big congrats on hitting passed the dangerous 12 weeks mark Rach hun . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Always great to have news buddies, hiya ladies, and yeah March is a huge baby boom on here :rofl: we're flooding the world with B&B babies in 2009. Let's hope the other ladies TTC get to join the pregnancy bits soon enough too xxx


----------



## Dee_H

Just popping in to see how all you ladies are doing? Hope all is well with all of you. YAY for March babies!!:hugs:


----------



## wanababy

Hi Girls!! Been offline for few days (we used all of our internet time for the month so have been without all weekend!!)
Anyway, I'm back! I'm so sorry to hear about that Goofy - thats so unfair...
Thats a good idea about getting people to chip in as Xmas pressie for private scan?? At least that would give you peace of mind...

Well, I've been for my scan today, sorry won't be able to post pics as I haven't got a scanner. My Mam's gonna do them for me so as soon as she sorts it, I shall post them straight on here!!!!

She put me 2 days back so I'm only 11+5 (gonna have to change my tickers), due date being 12th March now. LO was waving and the sonographer said it was a lively one and just wanted to stand up lol!!! So my pics aren't the greatest but the NT screening was normal and everything is looking healthy so far so I was relieved to say the least!

I've been feeling LO move for the last week, has anyone heard of feeling movements so early? I'm definately not imagining it!! Its like butterflies/popping and I've never felt it before so it can't be my insides!! Strange...

Anyway, I'll put pics on asap - see if anyone can guess what I'm having with their 'nub' detectors...:rofl:

Hope all is well with everyone else....

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Me too wanna hun :) .. Its my 3rd baby and i have been feeling flutters this week ..
Well the last 3 days anyway , I know its not wind .. Its my 3rd baby and can catorgoricly say its them first flutters you get from baby . Soooo strange never happened to me before this early .
Way to go on your scan soooo chuffed for you :) .Iam starting to get nervous now for mine .. Im busy busy busy thow so taking my mind off it . I have Finnleys injections tommorrow bless him he hates them . Then scan Thursday . And Holiday Saturday lol .
Hope all you ladies are well ?? . Hows every ones symptoms going ?? . xxx


----------



## Logiebear

wow I've NEVER heard of anyone feeling flutters this early let alone 2 of you. Must be great, the earliest I have felt mine was 15 weeks!

Look forward to seeing your scan pic hun xxx


----------



## lolly101

WOW I can't believe you can feel your baby so early!! That is great!!! It kinda confirms they are really there!!! Congrats too Wannababy on your scan being good!!! What a relief!! 2 days til I get mine!!!


----------



## Shifter

It's my scan this evening :happydance:

Am excited and really nervous at the same time. I just want everything to be OK.

My symptoms have started to change in the last week or so. The nausea is pretty much gone, but I'm more thirsty. Less tired, but not sleeping well. I keep waking up at about 4am needing a wee then can't get to sleep again for a good couple of hours. All through the first trimester I've been eating a lot more than usual, but now my appetite has almost entirely disappeared and I can't even get through a whole bowl of cereal. So that's thrown me a bit.

I don't know how I'll manage to arrive at the hospital with a full bladder! I need to go so often now, I'll have to try really hard to hold it! :blush: At this stage (~12 weeks) how likely is it that they'll do an internal, rather than external scan do you reckon?


----------



## Logiebear

They won't do an internal scan at this stage, no way, least I've never heard of it being done as the baby is so big it's obvious on a normal scan Shifter.

Good luck to lolly and shifter with their scans and we look forward to seeing the pics ladies!!


----------



## passengerrach

when i concentrate on just what im feeling in my belly when im in the bath and its quiet im sure i can sumtimes feel a little movement in there but i keep thinkin no way wud i feel anything this early coz all the books an stuff tell u u wouldnt be able 2 but i spose il never no lol


----------



## lolly101

Good luck in your scan Shifter. I can't believe we are nearly at the end of our 1st tri already!!!phew!!!


----------



## wanababy

passengerrach said:


> when i concentrate on just what im feeling in my belly when im in the bath and its quiet im sure i can sumtimes feel a little movement in there but i keep thinkin no way wud i feel anything this early coz all the books an stuff tell u u wouldnt be able 2 but i spose il never no lol

I thought the same as you hun and did a search in google. It came up with a thread and the majority of women had had movement at anything from 10 weeks - 14 weeks!!! One lady who used to be a nurse had 3 kids and felt movement at about 12 weeks, and also mummymadness has had kids before and knows the feeling.....

It depends where you're feeling it I think, mine are just above my knicker line but vary from side to side and it feels quite deep, if that makes any sense!! lol!, some women get flutters near belly button (I think someone said on a thread I read that that is wind as baby wouldn't be so far up).

Anyway, I hope it is LO you are feeling, I've only had a couple of tickles today, but it was going on all day yesterday...maybe LO knew it was getting its pic taken :rofl:

Am gonna try to take pics of my scan with digi camera so I can get them on ere!...

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

- Side profile

- Off side - can see jaw and part of face at top.

- Alien shot!! LO waving at Daddy


Sorry about quality of pics, I can't make any lines out so I assume no one will be nub guessing!!!

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

Scan was great! Got to see the little fluttering heartbeat. It brought a tear to my eye and gave hubby goosebumps!

Sonographer put me back 6 days, I think it's probably just a slightly small bean though. I'll see what happens in the next few days. If my uterus rises I'll know my dates are alright. I'm sure of my dates, when I ovulated etc. so I would be surprised if I really was a week less along than my dates.

Also, didn't get charged for the pictures as they came out quite bright, so not so clear. I still think they're wonderful :cloud9:

Only problem is that our printer/scanner is out of ink and for some reason won't allow me to scan in that state, so no pics to show you yet. We're heading over to the MIL's tomorrow night so might be able to use her scanner. If not we'll pick up an ink cartridge over the weekend so I can scan it in when we get back Sunday night.


----------



## wanababy

Glad your scan went well shifter!!!

Good luck to the ladies with scans coming up.....

One worrying milestone over for quite a few of us now!

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## goofy

im jus joining this conversation now n as i was reading abt u feeling flutters wannab i was saying me too, me too! lol. Hubby things im off my head spking to a computer.:rofl: This is my 3rd too so yeah kinda know how it feels like jus like mummymadness. 

Glad ur scans went ok wannab n shifter. x


----------



## goofy

lolly101 said:


> WOW I can't believe you can feel your baby so early!! That is great!!! It kinda confirms they are really there!!! Congrats too Wannababy on your scan being good!!! What a relief!! 2 days til I get mine!!!

goodluck with ur scan!


----------



## passengerrach

wanababy said:


> passengerrach said:
> 
> 
> when i concentrate on just what im feeling in my belly when im in the bath and its quiet im sure i can sumtimes feel a little movement in there but i keep thinkin no way wud i feel anything this early coz all the books an stuff tell u u wouldnt be able 2 but i spose il never no lol
> 
> I thought the same as you hun and did a search in google. It came up with a thread and the majority of women had had movement at anything from 10 weeks - 14 weeks!!! One lady who used to be a nurse had 3 kids and felt movement at about 12 weeks, and also mummymadness has had kids before and knows the feeling.....
> 
> It depends where you're feeling it I think, mine are just above my knicker line but vary from side to side and it feels quite deep, if that makes any sense!! lol!, some women get flutters near belly button (I think someone said on a thread I read that that is wind as baby wouldn't be so far up).
> 
> Anyway, I hope it is LO you are feeling, I've only had a couple of tickles today, but it was going on all day yesterday...maybe LO knew it was getting its pic taken :rofl:
> 
> Am gonna try to take pics of my scan with digi camera so I can get them on ere!...
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Liz
> xxClick to expand...

yeh its really low down not near my belly button at all i hope it is an not just wind lol congrats on ur scan hun


----------



## Logiebear

Well this is my 6th pregnancy and my will be my 4th baby as I lost 2 but I have never felt anything earlier than 15 weeks as the baby is so small and swimming in so fluid I think it is highly unlikely but if you say you can feel flutters then who am I to argue. I can't wait to feel this baby, as some body else said, it feels real then. Especially when you feel the outside kicks and your hubby can join in bump hugging lol

Glad the scan went well today ladies xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi all ... Wow look at us all getting to our 12 week milestone its amazing .
Iam nervous as hell 9.15 tommorrow morning i will be full of wee and going in to see baby :) .
I was told by a midwife its unlikely to feel early movements but NOT un heard of , I know i sound crazy but no matter what books or the internet says after 2 children i swear i feel small flutters , Not hard enough to distincuish a kick or punch etc nothing like that just like a little flutter sort of like a shuffling feeling in my tummy , No way wind as iam passing wind just fine Lol Lol so its not trapped in there lol .
Anyway will post pics tommorrow girlies sleep well . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

its only when i concentrate just sittin here doin other things i wouldnt notice am not sayin i definatly do feel them or def dont


----------



## Logiebear

I've said good luck in first tri but good luck today mummymadness and I can't wait to see your little bean pics xxx


----------



## Dee_H

Glad to here your scans went well ladies. Wanababy...love the scan pic of your LO waving, that is so amazing. Very cool that some of you are starting to feel movement..can't wait to feel that. I have been pregnant before but never made it past 1st trimester so I never got to experience any of those lovely things..hoping to soon and that baby sticks. Hope all is well with you guys:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Scan went great ..... Thanks ladies for support . This forum really is great for us all .
And we will all be moving up to second trimester shortly together . Time is flying by . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

i know i cannot believe most of us who have been here since the begining will soon be moving it such a milestone isnt it


----------



## lolly101

Well I had my booking appt today and because my DS is coming to the scan tomorrow, the midwife said she would try and get a heartbeat for me. Couldn't find one so I had a very quick scan to check!!! All is well and I saw heart beating!!! PHEW!! Got scan properly tomorrow but I am now REALLY excited and not worried at all!!!! I am so glad I found you guys to be sharing all this together!!! I have to say I did try and look for a nub!!! I think it looked straight but I'm gonna have a better look tomorrow!! It's a bit addictive isn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So glad all scans have gone well this week!!!


----------



## Logiebear

I'm not due til the end of the month so I'll be stuck in 1st tri on my lonesome:cry: I'm sure I'll be joining everyone soon enough xxx


----------



## passengerrach

aww logie it wont be long till u join us ul only be about 2 weeks behind us roughly and have fun 2moro lolly glad booking in went well


----------



## goofy

mummymadness how did ur scan go yesterday? I had meant to come on and wish you luck 4 ur scan, but mil had blew her top on wed night .. so decided to not be in the house yesterday (didnt have access to computer).

Hope it all went well , n look fwd to seein ur pics. Lolly hope urs went well too .. x


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Goofy -
Sorry to hear about your mil probs.

I cannot believe it, I will be 14weeks tomorrow, so does it mean I have to move out of first tri!
Goodness me. I cannot get over how fast this pregnancy is going.
Do you guys feel the same way?
:hug:

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## passengerrach

i do at first it just dragged but not its passing in a blur yep i think it means ul be a 2nd tri'er il b joinin u in about a week


----------



## goofy

shimmyshimmy said:


> Goofy -
> Sorry to hear about your mil probs.
> 
> I cannot believe it, I will be 14weeks tomorrow, so does it mean I have to move out of first tri!
> Goodness me. I cannot get over how fast this pregnancy is going.
> Do you guys feel the same way?
> :hug:
> 
> Shimmy,
> xxx

Hi Shimmy .. thx but she seems to be better today! Yeah me too 14 weeks tmw ... so lets move together lol. I was reading through the May buddies posts n was thinking exactly the same that it wasnt so long ago that we were all there. Still a long way to go though Shimmy.

Anyways where have you been? You've not been on here much lately i was thinking yesterday to start sending out a search party. Hope ur well. x


----------



## wanababy

Dee_H said:


> Glad to here your scans went well ladies. Wanababy...love the scan pic of your LO waving, that is so amazing. Very cool that some of you are starting to feel movement..can't wait to feel that. I have been pregnant before but never made it past 1st trimester so I never got to experience any of those lovely things..hoping to soon and that baby sticks. Hope all is well with you guys:hugs:

Thanks Dee!! Awww hun, am so sorry.....Sending you loads n loads of extra sticky sticky sticky dust for little bean!!

:hug:

Liz
xx

So glad everyones apps/scans have gone so well.....


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Goofy hun ..
It went amazing was over the moon , Little baby was waving at us on screen .
I did post a pic on first trimester but will post one with this message for you too see hun :) .
Iam going away in morning for a week so will have loads to catch up on when i come back .
Hope MIL isnt driving you nuts . xxxxxxxxxxxxx .
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3084 (600 x 450).jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kia-Marie

hiya, i hope nobody minds if i join, my names kia im 20 and im pregnant due march 25th im 10+4 i have my first scan on the 8th this is my second baby i have a beautiful 2 year old bailey and ive been with my partner 3 years :)

i hope to meet new friends and get along with everyone


----------



## Logiebear

Hi Kia, nice to have a new lady join us. There is a fair few of us due in March now so welcome. I bet you are looking forward to your first scan. I have my next scan on 19th Sept which will be my 12 weeks scan. I also get my booking in date for my section!! So I will know exactly when my baby will be born :rofl: knowing my luck I'll go into early labour lol!

Enjoy your hols mummymadness.

What is everyones real names?? Feels like we should use then now don't you think ladies??

I'm Suzanne


----------



## Kia-Marie

yeah im really excited dont think its sunk in yet its all su unreal as it was such surprised a plesent one ofcourse :)

my names kia

wow id kive to know the exact dat could hav everythign planned and ready lol, i had bad pregnancy with my first son so im being watched closley this time round, i have been unwell past few days so have been to the docs i wa sin agony stomach cramp going dizzy etc, and turned out to be a uti so im on antibiotics now so hoping it clears up soon :)


----------



## wanababy

Hi Kia and welcome!!!! :wave:

Hope you get better soon....

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya Girls

Sorry havent been on for the last week, trying to get extra hours and overtime in at work before LO arrives!!

Cute little piccy Mummymadness, sorry to hear the strif with the MIL goofy, mine has been somewhat difficult in the past. Im not sure if im feeling flutters as yet ..... could be digestion of food or trapped wind (and boy have I had alot of wind!!!), I'll see what happens in the next two weeks.

Supposed to book a MW appointment for 16 weeks so will get on with that one soon, already had little gifts of booties, hat, scratch mits, bibs and baby wipes galore - gonna wait till xmas sales to buy the bulk of my stuff though. We seem to have been promised enough stuff to rival mothercare atm by people but we shall see what actually comes through for us!! Also have alot of coupons for the big supermarkets nappy and baby packs so will have to drive and get them sometime soon.

Sorry if ive missed anyones post, hope your scans and appointments were wonderful :) , and welcome to the new people including Kia! :dance:

Hope everyone is progressing well, thinking of ya all :hug:

Gemma
x


----------



## Logiebear

Hiya Gemma, Didn't anyone tell you you're not allowed to go the 2nd tri without the rest of us :rofl:


----------



## Kia-Marie

hiya girls, how are u al today 

im fine :) my scans a week tomorrow cant wait :D


----------



## lolly101

Hi everyone!! Hi Kia!!! Another March baby. There is so many of us!!! Hope your antibiotics are doing their stuff for you hun and you feel better soon!!!

My scan was good!!! I was given 6 photos!!! How kewl is that!!! Baby was in wrong position for Nuchal scan so I had 2 scans, I had to go and walk around to wake baby up!!! I can't get over how clear they alll are!!! To see baby kicking was fantastic!!!

My real name is Lorraine but everyone calls me Lolly!!! My sil started it as a nickname and it stuck!!!:rofl:

I have read May 09 due dates too and I can't believe we are all nearly on 2nd tri. It doesn't seem like 2 mins a go we had all just found out we were PG!!!
Enjoy the rest of your day!!!


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

Was at MIL's this weekend and got to hear baby on her doppler (she's a midwife)! It was so lovely and so strange hearing the "swooshing" of the placenta!

My SIL is 8 months pregnant and barely needs contact with the probe to hear the heartbeat. Her two and a half year old boy is keen on using the doppler on her, he holds it and looks amazed every time, squealing "baby" at the sound!


----------



## katieandbump

Wow congrats Shifter, we've ordered a doppler on ebay it's coming from HONG KONG tho typical hope it gets here quick tho too impatient lol...

Only just noticed the march ppl talking on here. I've been trawling around BnB looking for ppl who are similar weeks as me pregnancy wise glad i found u all those who i don't know lol. Recognise most of you :) Go march babies woo hooo!!! 
Won't be long till we're chatting away in 2nd tri will be nice to start to read some different posts as we're not rly first triers anymore and have been through most of it good we can share the experiences we were given by the others. :) 
* Big love bug hugs *

.x.


----------



## jaccib

Hi girls,
Back from my holiday from France. Hope you are all doing well.........I will have to say goodbye for now though! Last monday while in France I miscarried. Had a traumatic time of it...am off to see midwife today and cancel my scan that was booked. Will pop in now and again to see how you all are from time to time....if thats ok with you??
Don't know what we going to do next as this is third one in a row although it was 8 years since last one. Good luck to you all. Catch you soon.

Jacci.xxx


----------



## katieandbump

Jaccib, i am so so soooo sorry, that's awful! Thinking of you and hope to see you back here soon when your ready, *Big hugs*

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

So sorry Jacci :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Oh Jacci lots of hugs...so sorry...maybe we will see you on here again soon:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Oh Jacci you must be feeling low here's a hug with your name on it :hugs:

I had 2 m/c this year so I know how it feels. Awww honestly my thoughts are with you and your oh hun xxx :hug: If you need to chat just pm me xxx


----------



## wanababy

OMG Jacci, that is just so awful. Take care, look after yourself and I'm thinking of you.......:hugs::hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## jaccib

Hi girls thanks so much for your messages.
I saw my midwife yesterday....had a long chat.....got to take preg test on thurs to make sure and see if scan needed. We are just going to see what happens and what will be will be. We both have wonderful children to be thankful for....another would be lovely....but hey what's meant to be will be!

On a better note at the last minute got my daughter into the best school in the area!! A letter and her school report and sat's results have got her in even though they are oversubscribed. So things are looking better.

I feel more positive and better in myself...being back home must have a lot to do with that......believe me if we go on holiday again and I'm preg it won't be before my first scan! There is no way I'd take that chance again.
So here's to enjoying life and no stress or worring about conceiving any time soon. We are going to take our time. So I will be seeing you sometime. For now take care and I will be thinking of you all as you bloom. Take care of yourselves and your babies.:blue::pink:
Love to you all.:hugs:

xxxxJacci.xxxx


----------



## wanababy

Aww bless you Jacci :hugs:

Look after yourself hun.....xx


----------



## Logiebear

Good news for your daughter hun congrats and take care of yourself hun xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hi Jacci, so sorry to hear your sad news.

Congratulations about your daughters results though. That really must have cheered you up a little. Sounds like you have a little brainbox there.

Take care,

Shimmy.
xxx
:hug:


----------



## aurora32

So sorry Jacci :hugs: take care of yourself, hope to see you backe here at som point......:)


:hug:


----------



## aurora32

Sorry girls i totally forgot about this bit of the forum blaming preggy brain for this one :rofl:, missed out on so much as just seem to use the 1st tri part most of the time, hope everyone is ok and i apologise for my absence....:( will be here regularly from now on.....:)




:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

And so you should be sorry Claire :rofl: Don't sign the register and don't go wandering again :winkwink:


----------



## Gwizz

Logiebear said:


> Hiya Gemma, Didn't anyone tell you you're not allowed to go the 2nd tri without the rest of us :rofl:

I is very sorry but baby wont wait - ive asked it to but it says no!! :hugs:

Dont worry I keep the seats warm for ya all, and get the kettle on ready!

xx


----------



## Gwizz

I am so sorry for your loss Jacci :( - sending you a really big cuddle :hugs:.

Glad to hear about your daughter and her results and the new school, big WELL DONE to her :)

Take it easy babes

--------------------------

Everytime I come onto here - lately its not been as frequent I must admit! theres even more *registering* with us! Was there something in the water back in May/June time??????

xx


----------



## Logiebear

I think the world had a super fertile May/June :rofl: I saw a few more in the first Tri the other day by looking at their tickers I noticed when they were due! It's mad :hissy:


----------



## Gwizz

Maybe due to the lack of *summer* :cold: we were all keeping warm elsewhere :sex:

xx


----------



## Shifter

I've started dipping my toes in the 2nd tri water...


----------



## aurora32

The summer has been pretty lousy to be fair so like was already said by Gwizz needed to amuse some way.....:rofl:



:hug:


----------



## aurora32

Logiebear said:


> And so you should be sorry Claire :rofl: Don't sign the register and don't go wandering again :winkwink:

I promise Logiebear il be here regularly from now on.....:rofl:

and bb to Gwizz good luck in next tri.....hugs


----------



## icculcaz

*sliiiiiiides in*

hellooooooooooooo


----------



## Logiebear

I'm so excited and I can't wait to move into the next tri as it means I will have had another scan and I will have my section date by then!! Ohhhhhhhh only another 16 days until my scan and section booking!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## aurora32

Awww
thats great bet you are sooooo excited makes it seem more real.....:happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Hi caz


----------



## lolly101

Gwizz said:


> Logiebear said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Gemma, Didn't anyone tell you you're not allowed to go the 2nd tri without the rest of us :rofl:
> 
> I is very sorry but baby wont wait - ive asked it to but it says no!! :hugs:
> 
> Dont worry I keep the seats warm for ya all, and get the kettle on ready!
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Could I have a cup of tea.. I'm right off coffee!!! Thanks!!!:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

:rofl: ive gone the other way ive drunk tea til this week now i cant stomach it and its back to coffee, so weird!

:hug:


----------



## Gwizz

Sugar, Milk ?? Im gonna have to wash some cups if u all come over at once!!

16 weeks now!!!! :happydance:


----------



## goofy

wow gwizz 16 weeks - im jealous. lol . i feel like time is standing still at the moment for me.


----------



## katieandbump

Goofy i feel exactly the same as you, i just want the 16 wk midwife appointment to come and then the 20 week scan so i can find out the sex, arrgghh it's sooooo slow.
And everyone says don't wish your pregnancy away it will be over before you know it, whaaaa reeeeally!??? lol. My last day in trimester one today, fingers crossed.
xxx


----------



## Jus

Hi everyone

I'm new to BnB - only discovered it yesterday. I've just snuck in to the 2nd trimester - baby is due 3 March. It's my first one and I'm stuck between being very excited and very scared! I was always adamant about not wanting children but then hubby & I went travelling for 7 months and I slipped in to a parallel universe where I thought it might actually be fun to have a baby. One try and we hit the jackpot... Must have been fate!

So, if there's room in here, please can I join the fun?!

Justine


----------



## goofy

Hi Jus .. yeah i jus read ur post on 2nd tri ... congrats on the pregnancy n ur more than welcome to join us. There are loads of us on here now. x


----------



## goofy

katieandbump said:


> Goofy i feel exactly the same as you, i just want the 16 wk midwife appointment to come and then the 20 week scan so i can find out the sex, arrgghh it's sooooo slow.
> And everyone says don't wish your pregnancy away it will be over before you know it, whaaaa reeeeally!??? lol. My last day in trimester one today, fingers crossed.
> xxx

c u over in 2nd tri tmw then ... ur lucky Katie that you got these appointments they sort of keep you going in a weird way. Ive got none of that - my next apointment is at 22 weeks n i dnt have any more scans either :sad1: im feeling a bit left out - that n all the coments im getting these days from people around me, really getting me down. But ill be fine after few days im sure x


----------



## Gwizz

Hi Jus! Congratulations!

Welcome to second tri Katie! Keeping seat warm ..... 

My midwife is all booked for 3 weeks so wont actually see her until 18 weeks :( Im supposed to have the downs syndrome test at 16 weeks (couldnt do it at scan cos of my dates too late) - so work that one out couldnt have it at 13 cos it was too late but can have it at 16.. apparantly latest I can have it is 19 weeks - so lets hope she can fit me in! NHS!

Hey Goofy :hug: cheer up babes big hug from me and the girls 

Gemma
x


----------



## aurora32

Awww Gwizz,

Thats not on!!! im in the same boat i wont see midwife til im 17weeks and havnt had bloods done yet and want downs and spina bifida done, flaming NHS has a lot to answer for as far as us pg ladies are concerned :hugs:


----------



## katieandbump

aww u feel so bad for you girls that's soo rubbish, what is going on with the NHS, more ppl need to be midwifes me thinks. Thanks for keeping my seat warm i moved over today instead hehe cheeeeky ... x Anyone due around march 7th? x


----------



## Logiebear

There are alot of unemplyed midwives, that's the problem, there are too many and not enough NHS trusts can afford to employ them!!

I hope you are doing ok and I'm counting down 2 weeks til my scan!!


----------



## Jus

katieandbump said:


> x Anyone due around march 7th? x

I'm due 3rd March!


----------



## MummyCat

hello ladies...

I just thought I'd join you lot if I may.... due date is 20th March!

xx


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> hello ladies...
> 
> I just thought I'd join you lot if I may.... due date is 20th March!
> 
> xx

Hi Mummycat, welcome aboard :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

katieandbump said:


> aww u feel so bad for you girls that's soo rubbish, what is going on with the NHS, more ppl need to be midwifes me thinks. Thanks for keeping my seat warm i moved over today instead hehe cheeeeky ... x Anyone due around march 7th? x

I'm March 11th!!! 

Gwizz no sugar for me I have put on enough weight as it is!!LOL

Welcome Mummy cat and Jus...we are such a big group of bumps now..I wonder what they call a group of bumps?????!!!!!:rofl:

Goofy don't be downhearted...its way out of order some of the "care" or lack of care some of you ladies are getting just tell yourself you will prob get a cuddle from your bean before most of us!!:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

A group of bumps, give us 4 months and we'll be a pod of whales :rofl:

Welcome to the newbies in this group lol

When are your scan and how are you feeling??


----------



## xxlollixx

im lolli....made a few posts around the site but still tryin to work my way round here :)

im 23 with 2 little girls morgan and skye and pregnant with #3 :)
married to glen for just over a year but been with him for 10yrs :-0

im due march the 25th which also happens to be my birthday(planned that one well :rofl:) 
which makes me 12 weeks on monday :happydance:

hope u dont mind if i join u xxxxx


----------



## lolly101

Welcome here Lolli!!! The more the merrier over here!!!! x


----------



## Logiebear

I answered your other thread but just to say again welcome to another lady due in March!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies ...
Just wanted to get back in here with you all after my holiday , If anyone hasnt read i got burgled while on holiday so having a ruff time at the moment , Nice to see all u March friendly faces thow to cheer me up . xxxxxx .


----------



## donnad

Hi to all the other march mommies i'm due friday 13th didn't plan that well did i lol.He/she will be my 3rd child.I have a boy 6 and a girl 3.Not really that fussed what i have this time.


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Hi Ladies ...
> Just wanted to get back in here with you all after my holiday , If anyone hasnt read i got burgled while on holiday so having a ruff time at the moment , Nice to see all u March friendly faces thow to cheer me up . xxxxxx .

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey just popping over from due April2009, I actually started my ttc journey in this thread, but had a chemical preg, BUT this one seems to be sticking for now. Chances are might come across a few of you due end of march as i'm due beginning april, what withbabies unpredicatibility on arrivals. LOL 

Anyway hope you don't mind, Love & Hugs xx


----------



## daniella00

Hi!

I am due the 3rd March! This is my second baby, my little girl is now eight and very excited about having a brother or sister!!

Hope you dont mind me joining!!!

Ive been having an ok pregnacy so far but I had bleeding at seven weeks and ten weeks, quite alot of bleeding! I had two scans and everything was ok.
Im now 14 weeks and i started having a brown mucus discharge on monday, then thursday there was blood too!
I went to the docs and she examined me internally and told me i have cervical erosion!
I have to wait for test results as she took swabs but shes told me not to worry!

Wish they'd examined me internally before when i first bled, it would have save alot of worry!!
Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Logiebear

daniella00 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am due the 3rd March! This is my second baby, my little girl is now eight and very excited about having a brother or sister!!
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining!!!
> 
> Ive been having an ok pregnacy so far but I had bleeding at seven weeks and ten weeks, quite alot of bleeding! I had two scans and everything was ok.
> Im now 14 weeks and i started having a brown mucus discharge on monday, then thursday there was blood too!
> I went to the docs and she examined me internally and told me i have cervical erosion!
> I have to wait for test results as she took swabs but shes told me not to worry!
> 
> Wish they'd examined me internally before when i first bled, it would have save alot of worry!!
> Has anyone else had this?

No I haven't ever had it.

Welcome to the new ladies, come on in, we are bursting at the seems now, think we need 2 threads for this lol!!


----------



## daniella00

Its great to be able to talk to people on here about all the problems and everything!!:hug:


----------



## passengerrach

hi every1 im bak off holiday have missed u all lol hows every1


----------



## donnad

hi daniella i have had bleeding at 9 weeks had scan said everything ok but have had brown discharge since(4 weeks now) midwife says dont worry its old blood that needs to come away try not to worry and i hope that it clears up for you soon


----------



## daniella00

Thank you so much! It so scary when it happens, i prepared myself for the worst the first time i bled, i didnt realise how common it is though till i looked on the internet!

I now they say never google stuff but sometimes it helps!!


----------



## Carleexxx

Hi im due march 27th :)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hi to the new March ladies. Welcome to March 09.
There are so many of us it is crazy. There will definitely be a baby boom.

Shimmy.
xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Daniella welcome to the March section , We are all lovely brownies honour lol .
Welcome back rach , Hope the flight went well . I got your text the day before you come home . xxxx .


----------



## beancounter

hello I am due march 9th but only just found this forum. Am I too late to join in?


----------



## keldac

I never knew this section existed! I;m due 14th March :happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

Hey Carlee my EDD is 27th March for now. I have my 12 weeks scan on 19th Sept so will know for sure then!! 

honestly it is getting a little crazy how many there are of us. Who has scan up and coming other than me!!


----------



## aurora32

MEEEEE!!! :rofl:

Got my 12 week scan tomorrow yipeeee cant wait to see bubs and to get my true date!, but i should be induced due to my strep b.

Just hope i can stop being sick long enough to get it done.

:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> Hey Carlee my EDD is 27th March for now. I have my 12 weeks scan on 19th Sept so will know for sure then!!

Remember that the dating scan is just an estimate too and it is often wrong. Babies come when they come!


----------



## mummymadness

Look at March buddies its amazing were having a real baby boom :) .
Iam cheered up now after the burglary Layla made me a smily card today it made me smile :) .
I have mad cravings for mushy peas at the moment lol ,And still finding it all strange with no doppler arghhhh why did it brake :( .
I have a gender scan my Nanna paid for it as i lost money on the burglary i was going to pay for one now nanna has offerd :) . Its the 28th of September :) . I thought maybe girl but not sure so looking forward to it . Hows all u girlies ?? . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

Hi everyone!!!

Welcome to the board Daniella I am a Mum of 1 and he will be 8 when Baby due!!! Its a bit scary thinking you are starting all over again isn't it!!! But exciting too!!!

Carlee and beancounter, and Keldac welcome to the mad march board too!!!

Mummymadness I hope you are ok..thats good of your Nanna to treat you to a scan!!! Have the police made any discoveries yet?? Good to have you back online!

Aurora 32 good luck with your scan tomorrow!!! 

Passengerrach how was your hol?? I been thinking bout you all week hoping all was well!!


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya New Peeps :dance: - wow best get my bed booked already - theres so many of us lol!

So sorry to hear about the burgulary mummymadness, bloody typical but I hope u and passengerrach had good holiday's though ?

Good Luck with your scans girls - lets see some more piccys up here. I thought id post one of my 'bump' so far for ya all, what do u think fat or water lol? Only put on 2lbs in weight so i must have lost some in Trimester 1!

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/16Weeks1.jpg
xxxx


----------



## Shifter

Aww, lovely bump gwizz!


----------



## mummymadness

What a lovely bump Gwizz soooo cute :) .
Thank you girls for thelovely messages , Great to be back Lolly hun . Isweari had bnb withdrawrels while on holiday lol .
Rach sent me a text while she was away i think she had great fun , And stayed in the shade relaxing :) .
Since the other day heard no more from the police :( , I really am trying to keep my chin up and see the positive things around me ... Iam sooo lucky family really have rallied around to help .
I have allso started doing onlien surveys again to try rplace all the babies vouchers that went .
Will give the police a ring in a few days to see if theres any devolpments . Hows everyone today ??? . Iam just getting layla dressed for her first day back at school since summer holidays ohhhh please i hope she doesnt cry . xxxxx .


----------



## Gwizz

:hug: to mummymadness


----------



## Logiebear

I'm doing great today mummymadness thanks for asking!! I am just chilling out now my eldest is at her new school and my hubby is on days this week so it's just me and my little boys at home! We love chilling lol

I am just counting down the days until my next scan which is driving me mad. Most days I am thinking of it all the time and then other days I don't have time to remember my own name :rofl:

All of symptoms have gone now except my incredibly spotty face and my belly!!


----------



## jojo1974

gosh your all so lucky getting your scans i havent even seen my midwife yet :( carnt wait till i see the little one it will seem more real xxxx


----------



## aurora32

Hi girls, 

Just got back from my 12 week scan :happydance: and bubs is doing well and im now 12 + 4 days instead of 11+3 so my due date is now 20/3/09, got my 20 week scan booked for 3rd of November.
will post scan pics a bit later as cant get scanner to work just now. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Hello ladies,

I was just wondering if any of you are planning to be eco-friendly when your LO arrives? I just found the eco-friendly product sub forum and was really pleased it existed, but it's utterly deserted! I feel all lonely at the prospect of being the only B&Ber in there... talking to myself about real nappies and Ecover products!


----------



## Logiebear

Great news Claire, I was thinking you weren't speaking to me as I sent you text!! :cry:

I'm so happy everything went well and you were put forward, that hardly ever happens so it's great!! I hope it happens to me lol

I'm afraid I'm not an eco person with baby products as I can't afford it. But real nappies are ok if it is your first or you have the organisation skills to make sure you can fit it all in in a day. That doesn't describe me so I will be using pampers and the normal Jonsons baby products or mostly Asda's own brand as it is great xxx


----------



## katieandbump

oooh that's gna be a busy time at the start of march with us all about to pop lol can't wait till we're on all in second tri together not long now. xx


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you are planning to be eco-friendly when your LO arrives? I just found the eco-friendly product sub forum and was really pleased it existed, but it's utterly deserted! I feel all lonely at the prospect of being the only B&Ber in there... talking to myself about real nappies and Ecover products!

I am going to use real nappies and I already use ecover :D


----------



## aurora32

Awwww Logiebear,

No im not,not speaking to you :hugs: i just turned my phne off when went into appointment and as yet still havnt turned it back on i forgot about it :rofl: preggy brain, ty for sending txt hunn appreciate it.
Yep i was surprised too when it showed on screen 12+4 but did have a feelin i was further on.


:hug::hug:


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

I had a pretty serious bit of depression for a few weeks due to fear of childbirth, fear of doctors, fear of dying in birth, fear of needles... I still haven't seen a doctor yet, but am seeing a therapist... and some major morning sickness. I kind of disappeared for a while. I still have all those worries, but I'm coming out of the cave, so to speak, for a while.


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> I'm afraid I'm not an eco person with baby products as I can't afford it. But real nappies are ok if it is your first or you have the organisation skills to make sure you can fit it all in in a day. That doesn't describe me so I will be using pampers and the normal Jonsons baby products or mostly Asda's own brand as it is great xxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That's so funny! Did you know that disposable nappies are likely to cost you over £900 for one child? Whereas real nappies you have the big initial outlay of about £300 then that's it. That's all you will ever spend on ALL your babies, as you can reuse them.


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> I am going to use real nappies and I already use ecover :D

Me too, ah there's hope for the human race yet :hug:


----------



## lolly101

I was thinking about using real nappies this time. I Used disposable nappies with my DS but I'm more aware of the fact they take up to 25 years to biodegrade, I also thought they will work out cheaper in the long run too. I haven't looked into it yet though...might start doing that soon!!!

Hope all your children enjoyed their new schools!!! Who was crying?? Them or you????!!!


----------



## Jus

beancounter said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you are planning to be eco-friendly when your LO arrives? I just found the eco-friendly product sub forum and was really pleased it existed, but it's utterly deserted! I feel all lonely at the prospect of being the only B&Ber in there... talking to myself about real nappies and Ecover products!
> 
> I am going to use real nappies and I already use ecover :DClick to expand...

I'm really keen on using 'real' nappies as much as possible. I think there will be the odd time when disposables are easier (when out and about for e.g.), but I am determined to be as eco-friendly as possible. Or at least that's the plan right now who knows what will happen when all hell breaks loose come March time!

I didn't realise there was an eco sub-forum on here so am off to find it right now.


----------



## Logiebear

My friend just made a suggestion that you can use real nappies at home but keeop disposables in for when you go out. I don't go out alot in the day time so I suppose that is a real option. I have always used disposables you see and this will be my 4th and last baby so I don't want to spend £300 in one go for a load of stuff that isn't going to get used after 2 yrs! It's given me something to think about for now anyway so thanks for that xxx

:rofl:lolly101 when my daughter left for school in her gorwn up uniform I bawled my eyes out lol


----------



## Shifter

Jus said:


> I'm really keen on using 'real' nappies as much as possible. I think there will be the odd time when disposables are easier (when out and about for e.g.), but I am determined to be as eco-friendly as possible. Or at least that's the plan right now who knows what will happen when all hell breaks loose come March time!
> 
> I didn't realise there was an eco sub-forum on here so am off to find it right now.

Sure, I intend to have a few disposables on hand for when out and about too. But I'll be getting them here: https://www.spiritofnature.co.uk/acatalog/biodegradablenappies.html


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> My friend just made a suggestion that you can use real nappies at home but keeop disposables in for when you go out. I don't go out alot in the day time so I suppose that is a real option. I have always used disposables you see and this will be my 4th and last baby so I don't want to spend £300 in one go for a load of stuff that isn't going to get used after 2 yrs! It's given me something to think about for now anyway so thanks for that xxx

Fairy snuff


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> I was thinking about using real nappies this time. I Used disposable nappies with my DS but I'm more aware of the fact they take up to 25 years to biodegrade, I also thought they will work out cheaper in the long run too. I haven't looked into it yet though...might start doing that soon!!!

Estimates range from 40 to 500 years for a disposable nappy to decompose.


----------



## Jus

Shifter - thanks for the link to Spirit of Nature; it would be great to be as eco-friendly as poss with the disposable nappies.


----------



## beancounter

Logiebear said:


> My friend just made a suggestion that you can use real nappies at home but keeop disposables in for when you go out. I don't go out alot in the day time so I suppose that is a real option. I have always used disposables you see and this will be my 4th and last baby so I don't want to spend £300 in one go for a load of stuff that isn't going to get used after 2 yrs! It's given me something to think about for now anyway so thanks for that xxx
> 
> :rofl:lolly101 when my daughter left for school in her gorwn up uniform I bawled my eyes out lol

I only want one baby so that was of concern to me, but I think it will still be cheaper and shifter did point out I could sell them afterwards. I am very lucky because the toys R us in town sell eco disposables if I get stuck, and also there is a nappy washing service nearby that delivers the clean nappies to your door so you don't have to buy or wash the nappies. I'm definitely giving it a go.


----------



## Shifter

Jus said:


> Shifter - thanks for the link to Spirit of Nature; it would be great to be as eco-friendly as poss with the disposable nappies.

No probs, happy to help


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking about using real nappies this time. I Used disposable nappies with my DS but I'm more aware of the fact they take up to 25 years to biodegrade, I also thought they will work out cheaper in the long run too. I haven't looked into it yet though...might start doing that soon!!!
> 
> Estimates range from 40 to 500 years for a disposable nappy to decompose.Click to expand...


omg I didn't realise it took that long...food for thought indeed...
Beancounter I gotta go Toys r us today I'm gonna see how much the eco disposibles are.. 
i've still joined huggies and pampers clubs tho to get the coupons just in case!!!!





Hope you are all ok today...:hug: to everyone


----------



## mummymadness

Hope everyones well :) .
I still havent heard anything from the police , But i am happy laylas enjoying school :) .
I baught some baby things to cheer me up yesterday now i have got passed the dangerous stage , I have a feeling i may go spending crazy lol ! .
Allso i noticed my ticker has stayed at 13 weeks for last two days lol , from my first scan i had iam due 13th of March from my second scan i am due march 17th ! , So i should be around 13 weeks 1 day or 13 weeks 2 days something like that arghhh silly ticker lol .
Hows every one else today ?. xx .


----------



## Logiebear

I have a wicked bad toothache today and it's very distracting. Just got back from taking my youngest 2 to play group and I am so knackered it's awful:sleep:

Only 9 days until my next scan and I'm all excited xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhh good luck Logie hun , I bet you are real excited . Look forward to seeing piccies :) . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Sorry you are not feeling too good Logie toothache isnt nice at the best of times even worse when pg and you cant take painkillers, your scan date will soon be here :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Allso i noticed my ticker has stayed at 13 weeks for last two days lol , from my first scan i had iam due 13th of March from my second scan i am due march 17th ! , So i should be around 13 weeks 1 day or 13 weeks 2 days something like that arghhh silly ticker lol .
> Hows every one else today ?. xx .

Aww hun, the changing dates are annoying aren't they? I just decided after talking to loads of people that the scans are really unreliable. One friend advanced over two weeks between scans that were 6 days apart when she had complications earlier this year.

Pick a date you like and stick to that if you want hun. We won't tell ;-)


----------



## mummymadness

Lol ...
Good thinking Shifter hun , Hummmm now i have to think wich date i like the best . Hoping they can see bits on my sexing scan on 28th so if they can dates dont bother me .
Allthow i havent a clue when to move over to second tri with such confusing dates lol .
xxxx.


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Lol ...
> Good thinking Shifter hun , Hummmm now i have to think wich date i like the best . Hoping they can see bits on my sexing scan on 28th so if they can dates dont bother me .
> Allthow i havent a clue when to move over to second tri with such confusing dates lol .
> xxxx.

I've drifted over to 2nd now. Got pretty bored of the topics in 1st. There's only so many times you can contribute to MS threads! I'll probably feel the same at the end of 2nd tri too!


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Allso i noticed my ticker has stayed at 13 weeks for last two days lol , from my first scan i had iam due 13th of March from my second scan i am due march 17th ! , So i should be around 13 weeks 1 day or 13 weeks 2 days something like that arghhh silly ticker lol .
> Hows every one else today ?. xx .
> 
> Aww hun, the changing dates are annoying aren't they? I just decided after talking to loads of people that the scans are really unreliable. One friend advanced over two weeks between scans that were 6 days apart when she had complications earlier this year.
> 
> Pick a date you like and stick to that if you want hun. We won't tell ;-)Click to expand...

I hope scans are unreliable because mine put me back to march 9th - which is my OH's dead granddads birthday. His family are dead chuffed and excited. I must be really horrible because I totally don't want my baby sharing a birthday with a dead relative especially if they are going to go on about it in front of the kiddo,I find it a bit weird. I'm crossing my legs if I go into labour on the 9th.


sorry to hear you were burgled mummymadness, that's horrible!


----------



## Logiebear

Shifter said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Lol ...
> I've drifted over to 2nd now. Got pretty bored of the topics in 1st. There's only so many times you can contribute to MS threads! I'll probably feel the same at the end of 2nd tri too!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing myself hun, but I'm not near second tri yet :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## mummymadness

Shifter said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Lol ...
> Good thinking Shifter hun , Hummmm now i have to think wich date i like the best . Hoping they can see bits on my sexing scan on 28th so if they can dates dont bother me .
> Allthow i havent a clue when to move over to second tri with such confusing dates lol .
> xxxx.
> 
> I've drifted over to 2nd now. Got pretty bored of the topics in 1st. There's only so many times you can contribute to MS threads! I'll probably feel the same at the end of 2nd tri too!Click to expand...


Lol ... Iam thinking a few more days and i will drift over and see all the fimilar faces i started with :) .
I think i will fit in well over at 2nd tri lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

They gave me 2nd April at first then at the early scan I was a bit further along so..... I think that makes me due March !! TBC Friday @ 12 week scan yeah :dance:
Hope you are all well?? xx


----------



## Dee_H

Good luck on your scan hun..let us know how it goes. I'm still on :cloud9:since my appointment!


----------



## daniella00

Ive got another scan tomorrow because ive had some bleeding!
Fingers crossed eveything is ok!!


----------



## Shifter

daniella00 said:


> Ive got another scan tomorrow because ive had some bleeding!
> Fingers crossed eveything is ok!!

Good luck.


----------



## Gwizz

Cummon over to 2nd Tri girlies ... they will have you, they are nice people - its all about breast pumps, steralisers and nurserys and gender scans lol!

Good luck daniella - fingers crossed :hugs:

Ive been suffering with 'bowel' problems so far this week really getting me down, got a midwife appointment on friday so will discuss it with her. Hope the toothache has gone away Logiebear.

Hope everyone is progressing and growing well

xxx


----------



## aurora32

Sorry you are not feeling too well Gwizz :hugs: hope you feel better soon, ive had a jippy tummy so far all of this pg normally constipated (sorry tmi) but have the otherso far and its not nice :cry:

:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck tomorrow daniella and goo luck for Friday jms895. I just replied to your msg but didn't see this first so now I know when your scan is. Lets see what date they give you. Mine isn't until next friday, I'm sure I've mentioned it once or twice :rofl: (about 30 times lol)

My toothache is so painful the whole left hand side of my face is hurting. I researched and saw that ibuprofen is ok in early pregnancy for short periods so I have my dentist on Monday morning! Let's hope I can last til then without screaming too much and no sleep lol


----------



## jms895

Hope you girls are all feeling much better soon xx


----------



## aurora32

Good luck with your scans girls, hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Sorry about your toothache logiebear. I've been having a few twinges in the last week or so too. So I've booked an appointment at the dentist myself, just trying to take extra care of my teeth between now and then, hopefully it will sort itself out and I won't need anything doing! (I hate the dentist. Just glad it's free now I'm pregnant!)


----------



## Logiebear

Shifter said:


> Sorry about your toothache logiebear. I've been having a few twinges in the last week or so too. So I've booked an appointment at the dentist myself, just trying to take extra care of my teeth between now and then, hopefully it will sort itself out and I won't need anything doing! (I hate the dentist. Just glad it's free now I'm pregnant!)

I hate the dentist too. Seems like everytime I go I need a filling or something doing, it's just awful. I hate having them cleaned too!!OUCH :rofl:

It is a little easier today but I will still be going on Monday to make sure it won't come back in a hurry, just hope it doesn't get any worse xxx


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> I hate the dentist too. Seems like everytime I go I need a filling or something doing, it's just awful. I hate having them cleaned too!!OUCH :rofl:
> 
> It is a little easier today but I will still be going on Monday to make sure it won't come back in a hurry, just hope it doesn't get any worse xxx

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lolly101

Logiebear good luck with the dentist...When I had really bad toothache I tried oil of cloves - worked better than the ibruprofen!!! Dunno if thats anygood, I just dabbed it on the pain. My dentist suggested it. I think it's ok in pregancy hun... check just in case.x

Danielle I hope your mind is at rest now I read your post on the other thread...Have they said they will send you a scan date to check?


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girlies :) .
Sorry your in pain Logi hun , Hope evry one who has scans this week is getting excited . I cannot believe i find out what baby is in 17 days !!! .
Iam going to move in to second trimester this weekend , Its strange we are all going to be there , I look now at first trimester and sooo many different people to when we all found out lol .. Will be very strange leaving it .
Anyway how are u girlies ?? . xx .


----------



## passengerrach

i know every1 is leaveing an goin in 2 2nd tri omg only 17 days its still ages away for me about 5/6 weeks


----------



## mummymadness

Well my actual nhs scan is 14th of October , But nanna paying for a private one yayyy .
Iam gonna start drifting over to second trimester now ... Its just soooo strange lol .

Has it hit home your are back in good old cold uk yet hun lol . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

feels like i haven't called in here in AGES!! 
Hope you're all well! All this talk of moving to second tri.... can't believe we're almost there already!!

My update: After all my problems with the NHS care locally we decided private care was the way to go (tightening those purse strings as we speak!!). Called on Tuesday to enquire about the possibility and have my first appointment 2pm today (Friday).... who says money can't talk?! I'm hoping that the appt will include a scan, if not today, then very very soon! Will let you know how I get on!
Take care! x


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck with the private care Debz, I'm sure it will be a load better than anything we loely NHS girls get :rofl: To be honest we are really lucky for now as our health care trust is great for maternity services, for now anyway. 

Does anyone have a scan next week?? OH YEAH ME :rofl: Next Friday, not that I'm boring you all with my constant reminders or anything pmsl. I can't wait to feel reassured again. After everything we've been through this year I need.


----------



## beancounter

i got my NHS scan date, for the 20 week one. I have to see the obstetrician on the same day too. It's ages away though! poop. I wanna see peanut again. No private scans for me tho' :D


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Logie hun you brag away hun , Its that great 12 weeks scan amazing :) .
Has your toothache eased off hun ?? .
Iam glad you are finally getting soem where debz even it is private care , Its a shame you were let down by the nhs system , Some areas seem to have bad midwife care wich is a shame .
xxx .


----------



## jms895

Do you know what I do believe its a postcode lottery with NHS. They been fab with me, saw a doc within 2 days of ringing (@5 week preg) and had scan @ 8 week and one coming up in 3 hours. Shame its not all nice. Hope you are all fine and dandy and raring to go for a wild weekend!! NOT
I will be watching X factor and Strictly all tomorrow night :wohoo: xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Do you know what I do believe its a postcode lottery with NHS. They been fab with me, saw a doc within 2 days of ringing (@5 week preg) and had scan @ 8 week and one coming up in 3 hours. Shame its not all nice. Hope you are all fine and dandy and raring to go for a wild weekend!! NOT
> I will be watching X factor and Strictly all tomorrow night :wohoo: xx

Yeah, my NHS care has been great, before and during this pregnancy.

And I'm so excited that Strictly is starting :wohoo:


----------



## jms895

Wish I could have a dance with Brendan Cole!! It is my fantasy, not cos he is good looking just cos - I LIKE THE WAY HE MOOOVVESSS! :dance:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Wish I could have a dance with Brendan Cole!! It is my fantasy, not cos he is good looking just cos - I LIKE THE WAY HE MOOOVVESSS! :dance:

And he's such a bad boy too *yum*!


----------



## jms895

He sure is, you wanna smack him while you snog him!! :dance:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> He sure is, you wanna smack him while you snog him!! :dance:

:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol I think you girls are letting your hormones get wild lol .
I cannot watch strictly :( , As iam sure its on same time as X factor and i cannot miss that lol .
Did any one watch jordan and peter last night or Belle de jour secret diary of a call girl i love them both :) .

On a bad note OH is going on a stag do tonightin newcastle and iam at home on my own :( , Since been burgled iam petrefied , OH has offered to stay hoem but i told them to go enjoy now iam soooo scared i have never spent a night alone , So may be on BnB all hours tonight lol . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Hey all just got back from scan and little peanut (or not so little) was waving and kicking loads!! S/he is 6cm CRL and they have put me forward to 12wk 2 days - EDD of 25th March Yeeaahhh!! Will also post on 1st Tri page xx It was soooo wonderful. xx
In second pic, baby is waving and kicking.... hope its clear. :cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12wk2d 1.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 10









12wk2d 2.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lolly101

What lovely clear pics JMS!!! your LO looks so cute!!!

MM hope you are doing ok. My DH is going to Budapest for 3 nights next week on a stag weekend. I'm dreading it :(. I always hear loads of funny noises and now DS is older he won't sleep in my bed he wants his own:rofl:
Lock the doors and make sure you take your handbag upstairs..you be fine hun:hugs:
Logi how is your tooth? any better
As for Strictly and X factor I love sat nights but I think my DH and DS have nicked the TV for Galaktik football!!:hissy:
Tiggertea I'm so glad you have got your scan sorted. I think I must be lucky where I live I hd no probs at all. Glad you got sorted even tho you did have to go private to sort it...:hug:

Does anyone else feel like they are the size you were expecting to be in about 4 or 5 weeks time? My tummy has gone huge and hard(no bloat anymore!!) I was big with my son but I feel bigger this time!!My tummy sticks out as much as my boobs!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::blush:


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for the support girlies! :hugs:

went and had the appt - it was soooooo reassuring, and the doc is FAB, really easy to talk to and cracks the odd joke which eased me into conversation a little! And I got a scan! :yipee: wooooooo! (pic attached - but it's not that great, scanner is packed away ready for the move tomorrow so had to take a photo of the pic!) Monkey had his/her little hand resting on the forehead and was kicking around franticly for a little while, then just stopped - as if he/she knew they were being watched.... of course i lay and cried i was so happy... still buzzing about it - can ya tell?! :rofl: oh and dates were proved to be spot on, so due 21st march (day before mother's day in UK - how nice!)

I agree with the postcode lotto in NHS to be honest, I know loads of people in different areas of N.I. who get FAB care throughout, but the prob with my local hospital at the minute is, they closed about 4 others within a 20 mile radius over the last 10 years or so and it's just a case of too many patients, not enough staff/time/space, in the only one they left..... :hissy:

lovely clear pics you got jms. does it all seem so real now?!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00042.jpg
File size: 96.1 KB
Views: 115


----------



## mummymadness

Iam kinda ok , Kids fast asleep and i feel like crap i hear every noise and bump .. Iam trying tp stay rational lol . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

You'll be fine mummymadness.... staying alone is hard the first few times - the heating will bang and scare the crap out of you, but just remember it's only the heating system or the house settling down to sleep :) 
:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Tiggertea - beautiful piccie!! :dance: Yes I cant believe it, my lickle bubba was so fired up and dancing about arrrr I love it Hope you girls are all ok!! xx


----------



## jms895

I just come back from a girlie night at mates with lots of chinese food and laughter watching me mates DVD of when she was in labour!! EEKK
Did the ring on the hair swing thing, it said a boy!! Wohoo anyone believe in this?? he he xx


----------



## mummymadness

House settling to sleep awwww that sounds sooo cute my house sleeps lol .
As long as i keep busy on the net and im watching girly films on true movies :) ,I think ill managae to morning just lol . xxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

How did you sleep MM, hope you are ok this morning. Love the scan pics Jade and Tiggertea. Can't wait to get mine. Anyone doing anything nice this weekend??

I have to say I agree with the postcade lottery too as I have great care here and have had the same for 11 yrs through all my pregnancies and births xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Logie hun , I finaly dirfted off about 4am lol .
OH came home about 8 this morning i was asleep on the sofa lol Luckily the kids have been good as gold this morning so iam still in my dressing gown lol . Iam quiet lucky with my care too , But people in my town havent so i must just be lucky . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Well everyone must be havin a really busy weekend!! I am so bored. Spent most of my day in PJs and then went to the shop for some dog food! After that I did tea then put the boys to bed and now I'm ready for bed :sleep:

Hope everyone is doing ok and I'm glad you got through the night without too much panicking MM :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

God!!! What a day!!! I wish I cud have been in my pjs!!! I work for a travel agent and spent the day sorting out peoples holidays booked with travelcity direct....I should have finished at 5.30 but I finished at 9pm and I had no break since 9am!! Manager bought cakes and pizza tho which kept me going!!! I'm knackered!! I feel like I have done 10 hours in the gym!!! AND I still had a customer have a go at me at 9pm tonight cos I hadn't rung him back earlier>:hissy:
At least tomorrow I will have a day with my boys and its my Mum and Dads ruby wedding anni too!!! so we are going for a nice meal!!!:happydance:

anyway MM I'm glad you made it thru the night ok... Wish me luck this time next week!!! I'll be the one on the computer til 1am!!!

Tiggertea what a lovely pic!!! I'm so pleased you got it sorted...:happydance:

Love to you all my fellow fatties!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyy i managed to stay alive all on my own :) , Super impressed with myself lol.
And me and OH choose pizza night and dvd tonight , We watched condemed now i thought this would be a "Boys film" but i really enjoyed it ...

I was soooo mad tonight thow , Took layla about 6 to pizza hut to pick pizza up , Told her she could stay up tonight and have fun with us for been good :) .
Anyway went to town, This couple were drunk and arguing ! The bloke walks up to me with layla holding my hand and says quiet rudely "Giz 40p" , I went on to say i had no change on me (If i had of i wouldnt of gave it to him, But this time i genuinly didnt lol) , He then shouted tiight cow !!!! . I was furious , I said to OH when i got home , Dont men not know not to piss a pregnant woman off PMSL , If layla wasnt with me i would of slapped the cheeky guy lol . 
Anyway now stuffed on pizza playing itv free bingo OH snoring on sofa next to me , Serves him right today suffering he was sozzled last night so iam told lol . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Think I would have slapped him to MM, the things you can't do when you have your kids with you lol

I was up at 5.19am today thanks to my youngest, he driving me mad with silly early mornings and I don't want him to wake up my other son so I get up with him. He pretends like he wants to fall asleep for an hour then gets all lively and starts wanting to play! I am sooooooo sleepy!!!

I'd love to have the money for a pizza or a curry!! Not had a take away in 3 weeks now! We can afford 2 a month pmsl and we had them both on pay day and the day after lol!! Roll on 25th so I can have Chicken Tikka Korma and Pilau Rice with a Paratha (droooollll))


----------



## jms895

I had a PJ day yesterday cos had a fainting episode - first time ever!! Was scary so had a lay down - ALL DAY!! Anyone else felt a bit funny like this?
Having another PJ day today but housework to do and my uni work! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im having a hectic day , Kids arguing like mad arghhhh lol .
I often have light headed episodes Jms hun , But i have real low iron , Have you had your results back from booking in appointment .. Should say your hemogloban results . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Hi Mummymadness, I had no results, but I go back in 2 weeks to listen to the HB for the first time, so will mention it then!! Cant wait for that!
Go and have a rest! Sundays are for chilling, then aghain I aint got no kids to run me riot - yet!! he he


----------



## beancounter

jms895 said:


> I had a PJ day yesterday cos had a fainting episode - first time ever!! Was scary so had a lay down - ALL DAY!! Anyone else felt a bit funny like this?
> Having another PJ day today but housework to do and my uni work! xx

I don't need to be fainting for a PJ day.
Dammit, I don't even need to be pregnant. But it's nice to have an excuse :happydance:


----------



## jms895

beancounter - neither do I at least now I feel a bit better about it :rofl:
I am dressed now as been shopping but back to this addictive site when I should be bloody studying. Exam in 3 weeks and assignment due for 29th Sept :hissy:
OH is watching Pirates of Caribean and I cant concentrate. 
Have you had a fun weekend?


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck at next appointment hun :) .
Iam looking forward to the 16 week appointment too :) , Normally when you go for scan they write your results in your notes book , Like hiv negative etc etc ... In there will be hemagloben . Good luck hun . It may just be not enough sugar . xxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Thanks I will have a look in the book but think the hospital has only commented on the scans in there. I have got to have that Anti D injection for Rh- has anyone else had it. dont really want it but apparantly its best??


----------



## mummymadness

Im not sure on the injections hun , But just close your eyes and think of shoes or hanbags then it will be great lol ...
In my notes its in the front with my hiv results reshus results etc . xxxx .


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya girlies

Im gonna have to catch up on this thread on a daily basis.. its moves on sooo much, either that or we need a private chat room!

Fantastic and sooo cute scan piccies Jade and Tigertea ... I want to see my little one again now! 3 weeks to go....

I havent really had a fainting spell, a little dizzy one the other day but a cuppa tea soon sorted me out  Hope you are feeling better babes, uni work sorts most things out - wish I had some more to do rather than just housework.

I had my MW appointment friday, everything was good, dont have HIV etc etc :rofl: and heard little heartbeat, she found it straight away so must have been sat on top of stomach waiting! Took some more bloods and wee sample, thinks I may have slight infection - typical, was trying not to take any drugs or medication for whole of pregnancy.

Keep smiling!

P.S. Another Strictly fan here !!!!


----------



## Logiebear

I am A Neg and have the anti D when I have had bleeding and after the birth if my baby was was a postive group. Some hosp give it you AT 28 WEEKS REGARDLESS, oops caps!! It is in your bum too. ouch is all I can say!!


----------



## Shifter

Hello all, sorry to hear about you fainting jms :hugs:

I have been struck down with a rotten cold :-( Not good timing as I need to get my very last essay of my degree done this week. Every time I sneeze I can feel the bump react! It's not quite the flutters, more like a delayed twitch from the rest of my body as the sneeze finishes!


----------



## Gwizz

Shifter said:


> Every time I sneeze I can feel the bump react! It's not quite the flutters, more like a delayed twitch from the rest of my body as the sneeze finishes!

Oh bless it!! (literally)

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

good luck with the essays jms and shifter and any other uni guys. (had a good weekend thanks. Very lazy :D)
I'm so happy I don't have to do that anymore :D
I'm thinking I can feel something moving down there, but not sure if Im imagining it.


----------



## Logiebear

Well I have to say I am suffering today from total and complete exhaustion. My whole body thinks it's shutting down! I need to plug myself in for a charge but I have no chance of a nap until 7pm when my boys go to bed. My dh is on lates this weeks and I'm so lonely lol.!!

I went to the dentist this morning and because of the pregnancy my gums have become a little lose around my back tooth and it has gotten infected so I am on anti biotics for it. Thankfully it should clear up soon and I have to go back for a little filling in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## aurora32

Awww Logiebear :hugs:

Hope the antibiotics work soon on that tooth, sorry you are feeling so tired must be going around cos im the same just now. 

Good luck with the essays girls and hope your cold is better soon shifter


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Aww logie :hugs: at least you're getting treatment now. Hope you feel better soon. I have my dentist appointment on Friday :-/


----------



## Logiebear

Meant to say good luck with essays girlies, less chat on B&B and more work :rofl: Hope it all goes well too.

Does anyone else have a scan or anything this week that we should be looking out for?


----------



## mummymadness

Glad you got something for the tooth jms hun ...
Glad every one is well , if not tired .
Iv had a strange day ... A blast from the past iam still not sure if its in a good way or bad hummmmm . Anyway other than that iam well :) . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

Evening all!!!

Glad you got something for your tooth Logiebear...hope the antibiotics work soon and you are back to feeling half normal!!

Shifter hope your sneezes go soon!! My Ds has a cold at the mo so its only a matter of time before I get it!!!


----------



## jms895

Gwizz, yes Uni work kept me occupied yesterday!! he he
Logiebear - I a A neg too - sh*t did not realise it was an arse injection, errgghh not had one before :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Logiebear how is the tooth!
Shifter hope the sneezes have gone, but if it makes bubba twinge bet you like it! Cant wait for that feeling.
Damn i am on Band B again and should be studying. Tired so may go to bed early!! Got to stop staying on here all hours. Too little hours in the day!! Roll on Friday already.
Aurora, Beancounter and mummymaddness hope your ok too x


----------



## Logiebear

Well Jade my tooth is ok but I haven't started my anti biotics yet as my chemist had to order them in!! Can you believe they had ran out of Amoxycillin ffs. I have to go back in the morning for it!! 

I am sat in bed watching Hell Kitchen USA as I love it but I'm knackered and keep nodding off so have come on here to keep me awake :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Logie bear - Amoxycillin - think thats the one that makes me wanna puke yuck, sure it will do the trick though hun! Get more rest! xx


----------



## lolly101

Be careful with amoxycillin it can give you thrush.... hope they work tho!!

Think i am A neg too....dreading the injection already.... I'm sure I remember something about this at the end of my lst pregnancy :(


I like hells kitchen but I prefer kitchen nightmares!!!


----------



## beancounter

I just found out today I was A neg :(
everything else was good though.Not sure what all the letters for the blood tests were but they were all negative. Heard peanut n all. Have a bit of blood pressure now too.


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Sorry to hear about your tooth Logie, I hope that clears up for you soon.

Hope everyone else is ok, I havent been around much of late, have been bogged down with a load of work.
Take care guys, and I hope your pregnancies are progressing well,

Shim,
xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hope all you girlies are well :) .
Hows the symptoms going now girls now that we are all starting to move in to second trimester :) .
Iam well , Bit tired but ok . I just realised today that in the morning i will only have 12 more days untill i find out babies sex yayyyyyy .
New doppler arrived from hong kong today too , So got to have a listen today sounds sooo different from 2 weeks ago when my last one broke lol .
xxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Amoxycillin does me thrush every time I take it grrrr lol

I haven't bothered with a dopler as I remember how much fluid I have round my babies and they find it difficult to find the hb with a proper monitor in hosp so I think it may be a waste of time for me. 

I have my diabetic clinic tomorrow and my scan on fri, can't wait to see my bubs again and get my proper date :happydance:

My syptoms haven't really changed as I haven't had many other then extreme tiredness but that is partly due to my youngest walking me up all hours of the morning fo rno reason!!


----------



## jms895

Hey girls! Maybe we should change the thread title to A neg club!!
Symptoms - mmm constipated at the moment, but thats nothing new for me! :dohh: And also tired but then when I try sleep I cant!! So getting about 5 or 6 hours a night so kna*kered! Anyways getting a doppler sounds exciting!! When can you first hear it? Do you reckon it would work on me now? May have a look on ebay. xxBye for now


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

hope everyone is feeling ok? ive got the dreaded constipation too just now, hate it, also very tired too. Hows the essays coming girls? Hows the tooth Logiebear? bet you are excited about finding out about your bubs sex Mummymadness? i wont get to find out at my 20week scan as my hospital wont tell you the sex :hissy: and i cant really justify £75 for a 5 min sexing scan not when there is so much more to buy for bubs.

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

My symptoms wernt too bad first tri, so I feel pretty good now. I have killer wind occasionally but I've started going swimming three times a week again now I can getup in the mornings :D I really enjoy it. my new swimming cossie feels HUGE tho'

I didn't think you could get the sex at a 12 week scan? Just 20. peanut was sitting on thier bits anyway, not that I want to know.

I quite like Amoxycillin tho only the banana flavoured one. Do they still do that? I think it was just the kiddy flavour!


----------



## Logiebear

lol Bean yes the banana flavour is for kids lol

My tooth has stopped hurting now YAY :happydance:

No you can't find out the sex at a 12 weeks scan but I think MM will be 17 weeks ish and can then. I think Aurora made a little boo boo lol 

Glad to see everyone is knackered and constipated, atleast we are all the same pmsl


----------



## jms895

Logiebear - you are funny, yes all in same bloody boat! I am contemplating going to bed for an hour in ten mins!!
Not sure if I want to find out sex but OH wants to, only cos I know he wants a boy!
Not started main part of essay yet, will do at the weekend as still finalising Question 1 of it which is overall opinion and feelings on a group collaborative wiki we worked on for 9 months which was crap as no one could get on at some time and some did shite all.
Anyone - I am always a ray of sunshine arnt i? Enjoy the rest of the afternoon ladies xx


----------



## Shifter

I got my essay finished last night! That's it, that's all the coursework for my degree done. For the first time in 6 YEARS I don't have an essay deadline looming :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

My cold is clearing up now too, just a cough and a bit of congestion left now. I slept much better last night, after about a week of tossing and turning. Although I did have very vivid dreams, I thought they were over and done with but oh no. Other than that I'm symptom free really. If I can keep getting good nights of sleep I may be able to start exercising again!

And I had my first bump-touch today. A woman at work, who was one of the first people there that I told, has been off for a couple of weeks. She came up to me today to ask how I was doing and she asked if she could feel my bump. I was really happy to let her have a feel, I felt really flattered and special :cloud9:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Anyways getting a doppler sounds exciting!! When can you first hear it? Do you reckon it would work on me now? May have a look on ebay. xxBye for now

I think the ones you can buy say use from 14 weeks. But my MIL is a midwife and has a pro one (you know what I mean) which picked up our LO's heartbeat at just over 12 weeks, easily.


----------



## beancounter

congrats on an essay free life!
I had my first belly touch at 8 weeks LOL i had to respectfully point out she was getting gooey over my natural podge.

Ok, the kids banana flavour amoxicillin is nice, the adult one isn't I remember making the transition now.. and being upset about it :D


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls , Glad every ones well . Apart from the not clearing the bowels fact lol .
Iv had bad constipation since i started iron tablets arghhhh :( .
Yep my scan that nanna paid for is when iam 16 weeks so they can see babies sex :) .
Jms hun , I have had two type of dopplers and could hear baby with first one from 9 weeks and my new one i heard straight away .
Its called sonotrax off ebay , Arrived in a week from hong kong quiet cheap ... Go for it hun :) . xxxx x.


----------



## lolly101

LOL!!! You guys always make me smile!!!

My friend was the first "bump touch" the other day!! She touched me and said alright fatty???? then we both laughed!!! I can cope with friends touching bump but I will take a step back if its custs at work!!!

Is anyone finding they might be contipated for a day then ok again?? I try to up my fluids if I am ( I was gonna say aint it shit but thats so corny!!!LOL)

shifter well done for getting your essay finished!!! What a feeling !:cloud9:

there is a way to tell at 12 weeks... go on the nub thread and hope MM or 6lilpigs can tell if scan is clear and baby is on its back!!! I cant get my scanner to work on my comp so I will have to wait for my 20 week scan!!!

Logiebear glad your toothache disappearing!

Well i have the tiredness so I'm off to lie on the sofa!!!

Does anyone else have sharp pains if they move too fast? Well no pains but like you've pulled a muscle or something? It's sorse when I've been lying down and I get up!

Just been back to the start of this thread!!! god how long ago does that all seem now!!


----------



## jms895

Hey girls have slept for 3 hours! :dance: woke up now though and prob wont get to sleep till silly o clock. 
Shifter well done on the essay and congrats on finishing!!
I have woken up with a really sore large gland on right side of throat and my neck feels like someone has punched me, also a headache. Am now scared am coming down with something! :hissy:


----------



## aurora32

Yes Logiebear i did make a boob :rofl: damn preggy brain i meant to put 20 weeks, changed it now so it reads right, Gz on finishing your essay Shifter, and sorry your not feeling too good Jms hope its nothing too serious :hugs:


----------



## jms895

lolly101 said:


> LOL!!! You guys always make me smile!!!
> 
> My friend was the first "bump touch" the other day!! She touched me and said alright fatty???? then we both laughed!!! I can cope with friends touching bump but I will take a step back if its custs at work!!!
> 
> Is anyone finding they might be contipated for a day then ok again?? I try to up my fluids if I am ( I was gonna say aint it shit but thats so corny!!!LOL)
> 
> shifter well done for getting your essay finished!!! What a feeling !:cloud9:
> 
> there is a way to tell at 12 weeks... go on the nub thread and hope MM or 6lilpigs can tell if scan is clear and baby is on its back!!! I cant get my scanner to work on my comp so I will have to wait for my 20 week scan!!!
> 
> Logiebear glad your toothache disappearing!
> 
> Well i have the tiredness so I'm off to lie on the sofa!!!
> 
> Does anyone else have sharp pains if they move too fast? Well no pains but like you've pulled a muscle or something? It's sorse when I've been lying down and I get up!
> 
> Just been back to the start of this thread!!! god how long ago does that all seem now!!

Yes i get pains too if i get up fast from being sat down!! xx


----------



## First time Mom

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? 
I am due 30 March. I am currently living in South Africa, but my husband and I will be moving to Saskatoon in a couple of months. I am quite anxious about it all. Would love to hear from you girls.


----------



## FierceAngel

im due 30th march!!

got my :bfp: on 31st july fees like ive been pregnant forever!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Wow even more new girls , Its great March is like the king dong of montsh next year HaHaHaHa , We are in most majority :) .
Hoep every ones well , Iam going to do weekly shop in a minuite and pray to god finnley doesnt do his usual trick of nicking peoples shopping out there trolleys lol . Hes a very clever 1 year old lol .
Iam looking forward to scan next week , And some one please remind me to phone and make 16 week appointment with midwife next week .
I swear i left my prep pregnancy memory on my pillow lol . Enjoy the nice weather today girls . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Yay! More march buddies :hi: girls!! You due 5 days after me! :o
Good today though the gland is hurting me and making me mardy! xx


----------



## katieandbump

yeah wow this thread is growing more and more, is there like a post with everyone's due dates from this month on so we can see when everyone's due and if anyone has same due dates, i wouldnt know where to start lol... 

I fainted twice last night, something jms can relate to i was so embarrassed but it was my fault not baby related i don't think so sure everything's fine, i'm rly impatient for my 20 week scan come oonnnnnn and that blimmin xmas forum is making me feel rly christmasy lol. xx


----------



## jms895

katieandbump - me too!! Want santa to come NOW!
Fainting people have said to me should eat more regular than leaving a few hours in between, I forget though and have breakfast then nothing for hours :dohh:
Hope your ok now hun and didnt hurt yourself fainting? Excuse for a lie down though ay :dance:


----------



## jms895

If everyone sends me their due dates I will create a thread or page that lists them all xx (Well will try as no idea how) :dohh:


----------



## katieandbump

Well my OH and his dad were going for a tour of drakelow tunnels an old nuclear war bunker/cave thing thats underground so i thought ooh that cud be quite fun and plodded along thinking nothing of it and not realising underground obviously means no air. lol It was so stuffy down there and they had these strobe lights that we had to keep looking up at to see things like the roof and the piping and all that stuff, i ended up fainting twice in front of our tour group when we were stood still my eyes were flashing and then i went blind and felt faint and ended up falling straight onto my hands and knees and later on again i crashed onto my boyfriend so him and his dad had to carry me out in front of everyone had to go home in the end. Boyfriend felt so bad for taking me but we didnt realise it was gna be that bad. lol That's a story for little one eh silly mummy. xx


----------



## katieandbump

Oooooh coolios you are a brave lady been looking at the other thread someone started of everyones scan dates and things and i think ppl just pmed her their dates and she just edited the original post adding to it each time, mine's 7th march. Picses i think :D x


----------



## mummymadness

Mines either 13th of March from first scan or 17th of March from second scan Pmsl , I much prefer the 13th its sooner lol . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Right so..... do I create a new thread as I wont be able to edit the first page of this one as I did not create it? CONFUSED.com........... :dohh:
Help, am willing to do it just dont know how xx


----------



## nataliecn

i always forget this thread exists.. too much to read everywhere...

anyways, hope all you ladies are doing well!!!!


----------



## katieandbump

i reckon you can start a new thread deffo in pregnancy buddies for it xx


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya First Time Mom and Fierce Angel! Welcome.

Im not A Neg like some of you girls :( Im O Positive, but good luck on the new thread, dont forget the rest of us!!

Glad you are feeling better Logie with the tooth and glad the essay writing went ok girls! Twiddling my thumbs for 20 week scan atm ........


----------



## Logiebear

It's up to you jms how you want to do it, starting a new thread would easier and just put on it that you want people to pm you with their etc so the thread doesn't get clogged with chat. That's what we have this thread for. 

I just want to say Gwizz that your scan pic on your avatar is fab. I have my 12 scan tomorrow and I can't wait to see my bubs again.


----------



## Gwizz

Logiebear said:


> It's up to you jms how you want to do it, starting a new thread would easier and just put on it that you want people to pm you with their etc so the thread doesn't get clogged with chat. That's what we have this thread for.
> 
> I just want to say Gwizz that your scan pic on your avatar is fab. I have my 12 scan tomorrow and I can't wait to see my bubs again.

Lol with the controller? yeah a friend said 'cant really tell its Steves, theres no Xbox or Wii controller!' - so being a computer geek as I am I soon fixed that! ...not that im a bit of a go'er mind!


----------



## Logiebear

Gwizz said:


> Logiebear said:
> 
> 
> It's up to you jms how you want to do it, starting a new thread would easier and just put on it that you want people to pm you with their etc so the thread doesn't get clogged with chat. That's what we have this thread for.
> 
> I just want to say Gwizz that your scan pic on your avatar is fab. I have my 12 scan tomorrow and I can't wait to see my bubs again.
> 
> Lol with the controller? yeah a friend said 'cant really tell its Steves, theres no Xbox or Wii controller!' - so being a computer geek as I am I soon fixed that! ...not that im a bit of a go'er mind!Click to expand...

Yeah I had to to your profile to see it up close, was wondering what it was so I looked and nearly pissed myself laughing at it! It's so clever, well done xxx


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHaHa , That controller pic was great lol . xx .


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls, hope all of you are well and getting lovely little (mine - not so little) bumps!! 

Sorry, I've been a bit of a stranger lately - laptop playing up and with these harmones, I'm likely to throw it across the room...:rofl:

Had to really have a good study of that Gwiz before I realised what it was!! Really clever though!!

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## katieandbump

what are we looking for gwizz i'm lost duuuh lol, oooh wanababy do u know the sex of ur bub or was that just a background colour choice saw it and thought hmm i wonder lol hows everyone today i've been feeling a lil bit sicky again this morning boooo when will it end! 16 weeks tomorrow yaaay xx


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Back from dentist. There's some swelling around the tooth that has been twinging when I bite. Because she couldn't do any x-rays though she doesn't know if it's an infection or what. She suggested leaving it until after the baby is born but I wasn't happy about that. If it is an infection I don't want to leave it six plus months! So I'm going back to have the filling out so she can see underneath to see what's up. It could be a problem with the nerve.

I know when I had a couple of fillings last year, including this one, there was one tooth that really hurt for days afterwards and I remember thinking that the nerve had been damaged. I'll be pissed off if that is the case, if my last dentist left me with a problem!


----------



## mummymadness

Good look shifter hun , Hope they sort it for you .
I need a wisdom tooth out ... But for some reason i thought they wouldnt do it while iam pregnant , It kills when i eat . Do you think its worth asking ??? . My thinking they wouldnt do it iam probably very wrong lol . x .


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Back from dentist. There's some swelling around the tooth that has been twinging when I bite. Because she couldn't do any x-rays though she doesn't know if it's an infection or what. She suggested leaving it until after the baby is born but I wasn't happy about that. If it is an infection I don't want to leave it six plus months! So I'm going back to have the filling out so she can see underneath to see what's up. It could be a problem with the nerve.
> 
> I know when I had a couple of fillings last year, including this one, there was one tooth that really hurt for days afterwards and I remember thinking that the nerve had been damaged. I'll be pissed off if that is the case, if my last dentist left me with a problem!

ouch sorry that sucks. I hope it is not nerve damage. I thought I had some similar problem last year but it turns out that my top and bottom teeth were rubbing together causing muscle tension that caused the nerve problem- my tooth needed filing. It took 2 dentists to find that out, the first was useless. My face went numb.
It happened again once I had a filling that changed the shape of my tooth and caused stress. I'm scared to change dentists ever again the others were so bad! One gave me a bad filling and that had to be replaced, and they charge a lot to damage your teeth too.


----------



## katieandbump

Thats rubbish, sorry to hear ur in pain shifter when r u due to go back to get it looked at again hope its not a long wait, i'll have to get on to my nearest dentists about getting checked out while i can had braces for 4 years when i was a teenager and i swear my teeth are starting to move about again grrrr. Hope its not too painful x


----------



## Logiebear

There is nothing worse than tooth pain except labour and atleast you get something good after labour, all you have after toothache is a trip to the dentiist!!

I had my scan today and it confirmed my EDD as 26th March!! So here is a pic of my lively wriggly little bubs

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/Scan19-09-08.jpg


----------



## Shifter

Great pic Logie!

I have to go back on the 30th :-(


----------



## goofy

not been here for ages ... n ive jus spent ages reading through pages n pages .. so much has been goin on over here. 

I had a scan due to a bleed on thursday afternoon ... i panickd went straight to hospital. They couldnt fit me in for the scan on thursday evening so gave me one for fri mornin to check everything out.

Bleeding has stopped now but they've now given me something else to worry about. They couldnt pinpoint why the bleed had happened but they did notice something near the babys heart that they couldnt work out. They want it checked out by a consultant in 3 weeks. I know the 3 weeks are gonna go so slow for me. I hate not knowing ... been feeling so low today cos of it.


----------



## goofy

ur scan pics so clear Logie


----------



## jms895

Great pic Logie Bear - you are due day after me!
Cant believe I am in Box 4 of Ticker, its gone soooo fast, how exciting,
Sorry not been on girlies, have been a bit poorly and so has my little doggie, she has serious colitis and has cost me £120 yesterday at vets, bless her.
Anyway, am hoping to sort the due dates thread today. I cant go over this whole thread as too long and dates will have changed so will only use what people have PM me and added to the last few pages of this thread.
Hope you ladies are all fine and sickness, tiredness, tooth ache free today?
Looking forward to X Factor and Strictly with Pizza and an Ice Cream tonight :rofl:


----------



## jms895

PS - you can post your EEDs on here too and I will add girlies Ta xx


----------



## jms895

Hey girls, I have now added the March Due Date tracker. All are team yellow at the moment!! If you want me to add your real name, or text buddy etc please let me know

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...h-09-pregnancy-buddies-due-dates-tracker.html

Will post onto 1st and 2nd Tri forum too for people to add theirs as we dont have many on there yet - know there is more!!

Bye for now xx


----------



## Purple_Kitty

Wow, this is a very long thread, it's going to take ages to read... good thing I don't feel up to doing a whole lot today! :laugh2: Kinda feel like I'm gatecrashing a private party! :rofl: Hadn't really looked at the buddies section, but since I'm also due in March, got room for one more? :blush: 

Hope your pregnancies are all going well!


----------



## jms895

Purple kitty :hi: yes please join the more the merrier! Whats your due date and I will add you to the tracker! thanks xx Hope you are fine and dandy!


----------



## Logiebear

We always have room for one more hun, welcome and don't forget to let jms know your EDD so you can get on the tracker.

Hope everyone has great plans for the weekend. It's my oldest sons 3rd birthday today and we are having a little party later so I will be busy today and relaxing tomorrow. Enjoy the liovely weather ladies xxx


----------



## jms895

Logiebear have fun - can I come I love kids parties??? Am shopping for wallpaper and paint :hissy: cant be arsed!! I have finally got a bump :dance: posted pic in First Tri bumps thread as last pic to post, do you reckon I have popped a little? Hope so.....
Have a fun day everyone and hope the sun is shining for you all like it is for me!! xx
Back to assignment tonight, due week on Monday sh*t best crack on.....


----------



## Logiebear

I have just posted about your bump hun, it is great xxx


----------



## Purple_Kitty

Aw, I love birthday parties! Have fun!! Jonah has his birthday on Wednesday, and he's already told me he wants me to surprise him. I asked him how I was meant to surprise him if he has told me to do it, and he says, 'don't tell me you're getting me a cake!' like it was the most logical thing ever. I just love the way he thinks! My son has decided that we're going to the park, so we'll be enjoying the sunshine while it lasts as well. So much for lounging about!

jms, my due date is the 28th, I'd love to be added to the list. Gotta go find the dog's outside collar and head to the park, have a fantastic day ladies!


----------



## beancounter

ooh due date tracker yay. I am due on the 9th. Of march obvs.

Nice day for a party! My OH has a cold today so it obviously in a near death situation.


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> I have finally got a bump :dance: .....

I AM SOOOOOO JEALOUS! I have nothing - still! :hissy: I'm wearing maternity jeans now, but I don't need them at all; all my old clothes still fit perfectly! By wearing them though, I'm attempting to coax a bump to appear...! Hmm, despite this, I have a number of strech marks which have appeared over my hips which I'm not overly chuffed about! Very strange! :)


----------



## lousielou

Purple_Kitty said:


> Jonah has his birthday on Wednesday, and he's already told me he wants me to surprise him. I asked him how I was meant to surprise him if he has told me to do it, and he says, 'don't tell me you're getting me a cake!' like it was the most logical thing ever. I just love the way he thinks! QUOTE]Aw, he sounds like such a sweetie! :D


----------



## mummymadness

My bad few weeks seem to just be getting worse , Went to my mums today to pick layla up , She slept there last night .
And she has caught Chicken Pox !!!!! , I have phoned Nhs direct wich told me , As i have had it as a child all i can get is shingles wich will not harm the baby in the slightest but will make me ill :( . And the kids are only 1 and 3 so i might in the next week have a full sick household .
Lol Things just not going right at the moment arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry i needed to scream and let it out .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> My bad few weeks seem to just be getting worse , Went to my mums today to pick layla up , She slept there last night .
> And she has caught Chicken Pox !!!!! , I have phoned Nhs direct wich told me , As i have had it as a child all i can get is shingles wich will not harm the baby in the slightest but will make me ill :( . And the kids are only 1 and 3 so i might in the next week have a full sick household .
> Lol Things just not going right at the moment arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry i needed to scream and let it out .

Oh no hun! I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

I think i have joined in here before but forgot about it.... just seen the post in second tri...

someone remind me if i disappear again, damn brain has turned into a placenta! lol

Chicken pox is not an issue if you have had your blood tests for rubella (which they do routine when pregnant) they would tell you if you should avoid them. So on your part you should be fine, but on unhappy sicky children could be stressful! I hope its all ok!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhhh thanks for that :) .
Just checked my notes , All bloods came back as iam imune so i take it thats good news phewwww .
I just hope layla stays fine bless her shes said she felt ill and fell asleep on the sofa awwww. xx .


----------



## Happy

Same with me completely forget about this thread until I saw the other thread in the second tri.

Sorry about the chicken pox hon.


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> I have finally got a bump :dance: .....
> 
> I AM SOOOOOO JEALOUS! I have nothing - still! :hissy: I'm wearing maternity jeans now, but I don't need them at all; all my old clothes still fit perfectly! By wearing them though, I'm attempting to coax a bump to appear...! Hmm, despite this, I have a number of strech marks which have appeared over my hips which I'm not overly chuffed about! Very strange! :)Click to expand...

Lousielou have you been bloated? Maybe they are old stretch marks that have popped back up? The bump will come soon I am sure, convinced mine is still fat though :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness hope you are ok and not having too bad a weekend? :hugs:

I think I may be in trouble for creating thread as there is alredy one for everyone??!! Whoopps xx


----------



## taryen

Well hello everyone, im farely new to this i saw this forum i am due march 9th 2009, this is my first pregnancy so im pretty excited


----------



## jms895

taryen - Me too (my first) congrats and :hi: welcome xx


----------



## taryen

jms- thanks alot, do you know what ur having yet?


----------



## jms895

taryen said:


> jms- thanks alot, do you know what ur having yet?

Nope not yet but we think a boy - would be happy with any! You??

Anyone watching X factor? :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I watched strictly , Then x factor , Then comming up casualty i love saturday nights in :) .
xx .


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> I watched strictly , Then x factor , Then comming up casualty i love saturday nights in :) .
> xx .

Me too - Love Strictly, highlight of my year!! Should be studying though :dohh: cant be bothered tonight, must do it tomorrow!!


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa , You got the right idea hun ... Settle with a bar of chocolate and leave the study untill tommorrow :) . xx .


----------



## jms895

OH now got Lord of Rings on, sick of seeing that film!! Burning me Cinnamon scented candles mmmmmmmmmmmmm Christmassy smell! Bought some weight watchers date and walnut cake (2 boxes) as figured can have double as they only one point each and only ickle :rofl: I gonna be size of a house :dohh: xx


----------



## mummymadness

After casulty i watched a film online called Taken ... It was amazing . Very scary the thought that it happens in real life but an amazing film .
Ohhh Jms just looked at the March due date thread 29 people !!!!!!!!! , Can you believe theres that many of us due in March . I knew it was popular but boy o boy 29 of us lol . Well time for my much needed beauty rest HaHa , See you all tommorrow . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Morning!! Well I have slept 4 hours :hissy: woke needing the loo as usual and now cant sleep so am on here and am trying not to think about cooking a bacon and egg sarnie so early!! Yes there are loads due in March I cant believe how many and they still coming in! xx


----------



## jms895

Well girls I am soooo good, not been distracted and wrote a third of my essay this morning as I got up at ridiculous o clock, feel a weight lifted. Have also panned out the biggie question to make a start on later. It feels gooooood. :dance: 
I am starving now though what can I eat....... mmmmmm


----------



## donnad

hi everyone i,m due 13th march got a scan on 24th october to find out sex of baby.I,m leening towards a girl but i,m not bothered which i have got one of each already.Anyone else got there suspisions on what there having?


----------



## jms895

:hi: donnad! I think a boy! Would be happy with either as its my first. Hope your ok? Have added you to the March tracker :dance: xx


----------



## Shifter

Good job on the essay jms hun! Hope you get it all done soon


----------



## jms895

Would rather be like you shifter and have the lot done!


----------



## Logiebear

Sorry I missed everything yesterday ladies. I had my oldest sons birthday yesterday and it was great, here is the burthday boy 
https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/Ryans3rdb-day19.jpg

And I fell asleep on the sofa after putting the little ones to bed at 8pm, dave woke me up at 10 to go to tell me to go to bed and my little one slept until 7am so I had 11hrs sleep last night and I tell you what, I feel bloody amazing today!! Ready to take on the world!! lol

Did I mention my section date is 9th March and welcome to all the new ladies who have just found us xxx March babies are gonna take over the world!!


----------



## jms895

Lovely pic Logiebear!! Whats his name? xx Glad you feel good,


----------



## donnad

Ive just had aquick look at when everyone is due and all i can say is you can tell that we've had a bad summer and had to find something to amuse overselves with lol


----------



## Logiebear

jms895 said:


> Lovely pic Logiebear!! Whats his name? xx Glad you feel good,

This is Ryan David Wood. My oldest son xxx


----------



## lousielou

donnad said:


> Ive just had aquick look at when everyone is due and all i can say is you can tell that we've had a bad summer and had to find something to amuse overselves with lol

Ha ha ha! Yup, we've all been stuck inside getting up to no good! :D


----------



## KatienSam

'the summer of making love' lol I know loads of people that are pregnant who arent on here too, its crazy!! 

I wanted to start my Uni course but i think i missed the deadline for it (bummer) wanted to get the first bit out of the way before baby arrives and then a couple of months after baby is here start my degree (think i may be trying to take on too much lol). Wanted something to take my mind off of counting down the days until baby arrives... i will have to find something else now i suppose!

Cannot believe im 17 weeks now tho, going soooo quickly at the moment! Think i have started feeling movement tho, kinda freaks me out but also lovely at the same time!!

how is everyone feeling? I have had a bit of extra energy today and decided to do some major cleaning!! felt good!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies , Slept funny last night arghhh stupid bed gave me back ache lol .
Glad every ones well ...
As for the earlier question , I think iam having girl but i could be very wrong lol , 8 days untill i find out for sure :) .
Glad some of your work is done now Jms hun , Iv got one asleep on the sofa and one just gone in the cot for an hour , So think i may try get an hour on the sofa zzzzzzzzzzz .
Happy belated birthday to your son for yesterday Logie hun :) , Hope he had a wondefull day . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

How are you all doing?
Cute picture Logiebear of your son, and happy belated birthday to him, sorry to hear about your bad back MM i had a mad cleaning spree this morning and i hurt mine in the process :cry: not nice. Good job on the essay Jms.


:hug:


----------



## lousielou

KatienSam said:


> Wanted something to take my mind off of counting down the days until baby arrives...
> xxx

I was a proper geek this morning. I typed up a table counting down the days until my EDD and have stuck it on my fridge! It's got a column for the date, how far gone I am, and how many days left... Too much time on my hands huh?! :blush:


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> Wanted something to take my mind off of counting down the days until baby arrives...
> xxx
> 
> I was a proper geek this morning. I typed up a table counting down the days until my EDD and have stuck it on my fridge! It's got a column for the date, how far gone I am, and how many days left... Too much time on my hands huh?! :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I'm sat here laughing and telling hubby about the silliness but somewhere in the back of my brain there's a little voice going "Go on... make one for yourself..." :muaha:

We've been out for a picnic with friends this lunch time, I wanted to enjoy this wonderful weather! Who knows when we will next feel the heat of the sun, probably not until April! Then afterwards we went to pick up a baby carrier/sling thing that hubby found going on Freecycle. Yay, more free stuff :happydance:

I felt baby move for the second time this morning. Way down by my bladder this time, it tickled, then I had to wee :blush:


----------



## jms895

Katieandsam - how exciting about the movement, I cant wait!
Mummymadness - hope your back is better soon x


----------



## jms895

Lousielou - Great idea!! I may do one :rofl:
Shifter - Aaah, I want to feel my baby, sure it wont be long though xx


----------



## jms895

Right girls - been talking to Poloprincess and Wobbles and we should move the due dates page to here to avoid confusion etc with duplicate threads. However I cant copy and paste this to the first page and keep it up to date, it needs to be shimmy shimmy as she started it. Shimmy Shimmy are you there? xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Right girls - been talking to Poloprincess and Wobbles and we should move the due dates page to here to avoid confusion etc with duplicate threads. However I cant copy and paste this to the first page and keep it up to date, it needs to be shimmy shimmy as she started it. Shimmy Shimmy are you there? xx

Shimmy hasn't posted for quite a few days. I hope she's alright. Try PMing her. If you don't get a response I wonder if a moderator can edit the OP to include our due dates?


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Hey everyone i cant remember if I have posted in here already or not but I am expecting baby no.3 due on the 27th of march although this may change once ive had my 13 week scan on tuesday(V.excited) I just wanted to say Hi to you all as I havent really got any buddies that are also due in march, Hope you are all well? And I hope to make some buddies in here soon x


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Right girls - been talking to Poloprincess and Wobbles and we should move the due dates page to here to avoid confusion etc with duplicate threads. However I cant copy and paste this to the first page and keep it up to date, it needs to be shimmy shimmy as she started it. Shimmy Shimmy are you there? xx
> 
> Shimmy hasn't posted for quite a few days. I hope she's alright. Try PMing her. If you don't get a response I wonder if a moderator can edit the OP to include our due dates?Click to expand...

Thanks Shifter I have messaged SS. Yes hope she is ok?

I am cooking mexican burritos yum yum :happydance:


----------



## jms895

trying_4_no.3 said:


> Hey everyone i cant remember if I have posted in here already or not but I am expecting baby no.3 due on the 27th of march although this may change once ive had my 13 week scan on tuesday(V.excited) I just wanted to say Hi to you all as I havent really got any buddies that are also due in march, Hope you are all well? And I hope to make some buddies in here soon x

:hi: good luck with the scan hun!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Every one , Is every one getting rady for strictly results tonight :) .
I finally got 45 mins on the sofa this afternoon , Now had a really nice bath i feel great now :) .
Welcome trying4number3 this post is great , Pull a chair up hun :) .
Will be back later girls , Going to see if i can find any ebay bargains :) :) . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: strictly I got a feeling Gary Rhodes will be going but I hope not as Karen is my favourite professional. Cant wait for next week with the girls dance it will be soooooo competitive!! Just wish I was on there, its my dream to dance latin american! 
Mummymadness - how much are dopplers on Ebay? xx


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Hi Every one , Is every one getting rady for strictly results tonight :) . .

I'm counting down the minutes! Who do you reckon will be first out? I thought the judges were too harsh on Gary Rhodes and too generous with the GMTV guy. But I have no idea who the public might have voted for.


----------



## mummymadness

I rekon gary too , I love Dr dishy off Holby city :) .
My new one was £50 including delivery came from hong kong only took a week hun , I love it :) . I really rate its performance . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mmmm may get one or ask Santa :dance:
OH is drooling over Ola and the catsuit :rofl: I am sure I would look better in it NOTTTTT


----------



## mummymadness

Lol , I would look like a bloated whale lol . 
I liked him off eastender :( . x .


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> OH is drooling over Ola and the catsuit :rofl:

Me and OH both!!


----------



## jms895

Me too! Glad Gary was saved though bless him!
Mmmm might take a hot bath now with some scented candles.
Had a half day sick friday at work and think they all thought i was losing it. Had the assignment and exam on my mind, work, money worries, poorly dog and my swollen glands. Sat crying all day, OH didnt know what to do with me bless him, so I went to bed and cheered up a bit then after I had took dog to vets again. Sometimes it all gets a bit much anyone else like that? I cant wait till this module of study is over, next course is level 1 so much easier and half the work. Need to decorate and have some time chilling!
Anyway have a fun night everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Lol , I would look like a bloated whale lol .
> I liked him off eastender :( . x .

Me too, but I really like Don, I think he has great potential, so I'm glad he's sticking around a while longer. Plus Lilia is my favourite pro dancer on the show! I always root for her.


----------



## Logiebear

so is this now the Strictly Come Dancing chat thread :rofl:

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. I am off to get some well deserved sleep soon. Just thought I'd stop in and see how all you were but I see you have all gone mental lol


----------



## mummymadness

Iam sat compleatley glued to watching this film The notebook on Channel 4 plus1 .
Its great so far iam addicted proper girly film :) . I rekon my early night is out the window thow lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> so is this now the Strictly Come Dancing chat thread :rofl:
> 
> Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. I am off to get some well deserved sleep soon. Just thought I'd stop in and see how all you were but I see you have all gone mental lol

LOL! Yeah, mad for Strictly!


----------



## mummymadness

Well girlies morning :) .
God i cried like a big baby at that film last night , It was amazingly good .
Busy day today taking layla to nursery then decorating Laylas bedroom at my mums house for her .
Having a dispute too , Some silly woman on ebay hasnt sent my stuff i baught 12 days ago !! and will not reply to my emails arghhhhh lol .
Hope ur all well . xx .


----------



## jms895

The notebook is brilliant!! :cry:

Hope you are all well! x


----------



## katieandbump

So i've been thinking about starting to get things organised as i'm gna be 17 weeks on saturday, and i have no idea where to start, i don't like the idea of baby in a big cot so was just gna ask u ladies if you've decided what ur going to get organised, at the moment we're in a one bedroom flat and have got to wait a year to move out so space is limited, not sure wether to look at a moses basket with stand or a crib that can swing?? what du think? x


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Having a dispute too , Some silly woman on ebay hasnt sent my stuff i baught 12 days ago !! and will not reply to my emails arghhhhh lol .
> Hope ur all well . xx .

Oh no! Complain to ebay. They can (sometimes) be very helpful at settling disputes. Hope it works out hun.


----------



## lousielou

Woo hoo! Had my second midwife appointment today. she is so lovey, I get on really well with her! We heard Bubba's heartbeat for the first time (150 bpm) which was fantastic - yay! Had my results through from my scan last week and I'm very low risk - a 1 in 15,000 that Bubba has Downs. All my bloods came back negative too which is fab. Only thing I'm a teeny bit concerend about is my blood pressure. It's still pretty pathetic at 95/55 and is causing me to get a bit dizzy when I stand up too quick. I don't think it's anything to worry about too much though.... 

Hey Katie! We've got a cot and a moses basket already - the cot is one that I had as a baby and has made it's way down through the family which I think is lovely :) We're going to use the moses basket in our room at first though; I think they're a good idea, especially as they're not horrendously expensive. Also good if you've got limited space. You can get rocking stands for them too though, so if you like the idea of swining bubs to sleep.... Oooh, I'm getting all excited!! :D

I've got my first aqua natal class tomorrow - am very excited! Have also signed up to some yoga classes too which I'm really looking forward to! 

Hope you all had good weekends! xx


----------



## beancounter

hullo. I put my first picture in the 2nd tri bumps thread. Im dead chuffed I managed that without help ..


your blood pressure is higher than mine was at my first appointment louise! I think it going up a bit though, throughout pregnancy.


----------



## katieandbump

Louiselou, congratulations about your results so happy for you, i've got my 16 wk midwife appt tomorrow so will be having the triple testing then so fingers crossed. Thanku for the reply that was great, i agree with you about the mosses basket i'm getting as excited as you and my mum had my cot that i was in as a baby and we're having that too just like you, its lovely isnt it. Du know when ur gna start getting things rdy and what u'll start with?? xxxxxx


----------



## lousielou

katieandbump said:


> Louiselou, congratulations about your results so happy for you, i've got my 16 wk midwife appt tomorrow so will be having the triple testing then so fingers crossed. Thanku for the reply that was great, i agree with you about the mosses basket i'm getting as excited as you and my mum had my cot that i was in as a baby and we're having that too just like you, its lovely isnt it. Du know when ur gna start getting things rdy and what u'll start with?? xxxxxx

I'm really holding myself back from getting things sorted already!! We've got the cot and moses basket in the attic already and have been given a load of bedding for both of them too... it's all white though, and I'm so convinced we're having a girl I'm literally having to force myself not to dye it pink!! We're getting married in December, and I am going to try my hardest not to start doing too much before then... We're going to Mexico and there is _so_ much to paperwork and stuff to sort for that that I don't think it'll be too much trouble though! There's an Ikea opening here in the new year, and I will definately be going there to get things for Bubba - I love Ikea, and there is soooooooo much lovely baby stuff there, really good price wise too! Ooh, and if we leave it until after Christmas I'm sure we'll all ipick up a few bargains in the sales! (It'd be just my luck to spend a fortune on a pushchair and then see it at half price three weeks later....!)


----------



## lousielou

beancounter said:


> hullo. I put my first picture in the 2nd tri bumps thread. Im dead chuffed I managed that without help ..
> 
> 
> your blood pressure is higher than mine was at my first appointment louise! I think it going up a bit though, throughout pregnancy.

I can't figure out how to stick a picture in :( I spent ages farting around having a go and in the end gave up and just put it as my signature thing. I won't worry too much about my blood pressure then.... I am a real panicer then it comes to stuff, always have to have something to concern me!! :D


----------



## jms895

katieandbump said:


> So i've been thinking about starting to get things organised as i'm gna be 17 weeks on saturday, and i have no idea where to start, i don't like the idea of baby in a big cot so was just gna ask u ladies if you've decided what ur going to get organised, at the moment we're in a one bedroom flat and have got to wait a year to move out so space is limited, not sure wether to look at a moses basket with stand or a crib that can swing?? what du think? x

I may do a room with nursery depending on money and time etc but baby will be in my room with me for at least 6 months me thinks in a moses basket. They are cute and easy xx


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies, 

Lousielou - sorry hun not sure about Blood pressure so cant comment, sorry! I am sure its fine though. Good news about the results too x PS register on www.photobucket.com for photos, thats what I do
Beancounter - I will go and have a look at the pic :dance:

Girls, I have my MW apptmt Thurs to listen to HB and take a wee test and all that etc. Now they did not mention anything at the dating scan about downs testing so am assuming a NT scan is totally different. Is that what you had Lucy? Also will they do my bloods Thurs for the downs test or later? CONFUSED :hissy:

I am not doing nursery until the rest of my house is sorted (we are in the process of doing EVERYTHING!!) :dohh: so maybe Xmas time or new year I will start thinking about baby stuff and IKEA is defo on the cards they got some ace stuff

Bye girls xx


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Lousielou - sorry hun not sure about Blood pressure so cant comment, sorry! I am sure its fine though. Good news about the results too x PS register on www.photobucket.com for photos, thats what I do
> Beancounter - I will go and have a look at the pic :dance:
> 
> Girls, I have my MW apptmt Thurs to listen to HB and take a wee test and all that etc. Now they did not mention anything at the dating scan about downs testing so am assuming a NT scan is totally different. Is that what you had Lucy? Also will they do my bloods Thurs for the downs test or later? CONFUSED :hissy:
> 
> I am not doing nursery until the rest of my house is sorted (we are in the process of doing EVERYTHING!!) :dohh: so maybe Xmas time or new year I will start thinking about baby stuff and IKEA is defo on the cards they got some ace stuff
> 
> Bye girls xx

Yup, I had an NT scan, not a dating scan. It's where they measure the fluid at the back of the baby's head, take info from your bloods and then use the date to come up with a statistic of how likely you are to be carrying a baby with Downs. I don't think this test is available on the NHS in all areas, but in areas where it's not, you get other tests instead. I think it's called a triple test...? I may be wrong though :dohh: Not sure when they do the bloods for that hun, but think it may be between 15 and 20 weeks...?? someone correctme if I'm wrong! :) 

Ikea rocks - they have such cute funky stuff!! Poor OH will be building away until the early hours after I've finished! :D


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lucy! I will make sure MW tells me all about Thursday i think!! Bet listening to the HB was so great! I cant wait..... Been looking at dopplers on Ebay but there are so many dont know which one to go for, then of course you can get pink or blue ones :dance:!
I cant wait to go on a mad frenzy in Ikea :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## lousielou

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/testsandcare/screeningfordowns/

maybe this helps xx


----------



## lousielou

the heartbeat was wicked - I nearly cried again!! It was so fast! Have also been checking out the dopplers - let me know which one you're interested in so I don't bid against you!! :D


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> the heartbeat was wicked - I nearly cried again!! It was so fast! Have also been checking out the dopplers - let me know which one you're interested in so I don't bid against you!! :D

Which one you been looking at :baby:
Mummymadness got one from Hong Kong which she said was good.
I just have no idea which one!!


----------



## KatienSam

I got my doppler from babymad it was £28 with ultrasound gel (which you defo need) and i heard heartbeat from 10 weeks. listen to it every few days now and its getting higher and higher and louder and louder, baby also kicks it away which midwife said most babies do! sooo cute!! xxx


----------



## jms895

Katie, thanks do you have the link for it please? Sounds quite cheap! x


----------



## jms895

What do you reckon to this one? https://www.babymad.com/index.php?p...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26


----------



## katieandbump

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Angelsounds-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This is the one i bought and its amazing and for the price comes in about 18 quid alltogether it was such good value and they're buy it now so u know its not gna go up anymore, it says to allow 14 days for delivery but mine came in a week and i'm hooked i use it about twice a day and its so clear find the heartbeat straight away every time and can here all the movements so clearly. I know a few other girls have this and they praise it just as well.

xxxx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Katie (s) i can imagine these get a bit obsessive ay?? :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Home-Use-Fet...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thats the one i got hunny :) .
Im nakered today so going to finally get my early night lol . Hope your all well . xxx .


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Home-Use-Fet...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thats the one i got hunny :) .
> Im nakered today so going to finally get my early night lol . Hope your all well . xxx .

Right - I ordered it :happydance::happydance: cant wait. Night night mummymadness

Logiebear hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## mummymadness

Good on you Jms hun :) .
Night Night , Sorry i didnt get link to your earlier was sooo busy doing that decorating looks sooooo cute dora bedroom :) . Just making my last cuppa then off i go night girlies . I got mine from same seller Jms hun took about 11 days to get here , English manual instructions . Found heartbeat straight away . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

Ahh you wait for it to arrive, i cry when i listen to bubs especially when baby kicks it away, sooo cute!!!

I have the angelsounds one and i found it sooo early but my placenta is on the back wall so baby is all up front, which apparently helps with hearing heartbeat and feeling movement.


----------



## Shifter

Morning ladies. 

I have my 16 week midwife appointment on Thursday too :happydance:

I can't wait to listen to the HB again, it's so wonderful!

I tried to do some yoga this morning, having not done any in weeks! I managed some of it, but was very hard and I ended up giving up after about 25 minutes and what I did manage wasn't terribly productive. Got to build myself back up to some of the stretches! So am now being exposed to the joys of In the Night Garden! I guess I'll have to get used to it for when bubs comes along.


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks a lot Jade, I'm just so tired today. I am having real problems with my blood pressure and so I have to go see my obgyn every week for a while. He doubled my meds on Fri and they make you drowsey so it isn't helping with my kids and housework. I am neglecting my diabetes and things are going a little pair shaped xxx


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> Thanks a lot Jade, I'm just so tired today. I am having real problems with my blood pressure and so I have to go see my obgyn every week for a while. He doubled my meds on Fri and they make you drowsey so it isn't helping with my kids and housework. I am neglecting my diabetes and things are going a little pair shaped xxx

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I have my 16 week midwife appointment on Thursday too :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait to listen to the HB again, it's so wonderful!
> 
> I tried to do some yoga this morning, having not done any in weeks! I managed some of it, but was very hard and I ended up giving up after about 25 minutes and what I did manage wasn't terribly productive. Got to build myself back up to some of the stretches! So am now being exposed to the joys of In the Night Garden! I guess I'll have to get used to it for when bubs comes along.

i did some yoga in my garden on sunday which was great but I got really tired in the evening after I have been shopping. All the poses were really easy ones too :D


----------



## jms895

Mmmm I want to try yoga! Not done it before and its supposed to be great for pregnancy and labour etc isnt it? Will look up!
I have been neglecting swimming what with work, Uni and the dog but hopefully when my assignment and exam is done, I will be back!
I am extremely constipated now (not been for 4 days) its my fault as went mad on the tiger bread from Asda at the weekend :hissy: just could not help it and white bread is lethal :cry: I am dreading the scales and weigh in on Thurs as when I am like this I can gain up to 3 or 4 pound :dohh:


----------



## jms895

WOW - we now have 7 ladies due on March 20th alone! :dance:
Bumps galore....


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies , Finished laylas bedroom at her nannies today , All dora looks amazing :) .
Sorry to hear your feeling crappy at the minuite Logie , Hope the tablets help make you feel better soon .
I wishi was the yoga type , But the kids take all my energy lol ... It feels like i have done ten rounds with mike tyson when i put them to bed lol.
I went to make my 16 week midwife appointment today ,They wanted me Monday but ohhhhhh its my private scan so convinced them another day would be better lol . So next Thursday is mine .
Hope your all well . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

Is this where you will finding out if it is a blue or pink bump MM? I think you will be the first of us to know, can't believe we are getting to this stage already! Wow time is flying xxx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Mmmm I want to try yoga! Not done it before and its supposed to be great for pregnancy and labour etc isnt it? Will look up!
> I have been neglecting swimming what with work, Uni and the dog but hopefully when my assignment and exam is done, I will be back!

I used to do yoga when I was originally at uni (went to bricks n mortar uni before OU) but I stopped when I left. I bought a DVD for pregnancy and it's great. All the poses are modified for each trimester.

I keep meaning to go swimming too, as our local pool is free for pregnant women, but I'm not a big swimmer normally and I'm a bit nervous to go on my own at first! I'm not good with new situations!


----------



## jms895

Swimming is great and can be as intense or easy as you want it to be!!

Mummymadness bet you cant wait ay for the scan? :dance:


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm I want to try yoga! Not done it before and its supposed to be great for pregnancy and labour etc isnt it? Will look up!
> I have been neglecting swimming what with work, Uni and the dog but hopefully when my assignment and exam is done, I will be back!
> 
> I used to do yoga when I was originally at uni (went to bricks n mortar uni before OU) but I stopped when I left. I bought a DVD for pregnancy and it's great. All the poses are modified for each trimester.
> 
> I keep meaning to go swimming too, as our local pool is free for pregnant women, but I'm not a big swimmer normally and I'm a bit nervous to go on my own at first! I'm not good with new situations!Click to expand...

ooh what DVD? I started yoga at 16, I'm not going to tell you how many centuries I've been practising though. I go swimming too, I love it. Feel so much better after. You are so lucky getting in free! I know what you mean about going on your own because i haven't changed to the cheaper nearer pool because I like my little private one but it's 20mins walk away and I don't know how long I can keep that up :cry:


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> ooh what DVD?

I can't remember exactly what it's called off hand, just something like Pre-Natal Yoga. The instructor is Shiva Rae if that helps. I got it off Amazon.


----------



## lousielou

Ooh, I feel so much better again today! Went to an aqua natal class this morning which was lovely... but a bit different from what I'm used to to be honest! The aerobics classes I usually (or used to) take tend to involve leaping about and getting all hot and sweaty, so it was a bit wierd to have such a calm and relaxed approach! I've also been doing a fitness DVD which is a lot more strenuous, but good fun. Lots of squats!! 

Has anyone looked into antenatal classes yet? I've just been looking online at the NCT ones in my area and they're filling up really quick! Have heard that NCT ones tend to be a bit authoritarian though, so have been put off a bit - does anyone have any thoughts about them? 

Hope everyone's having a good week! :D


----------



## beancounter

i think I will get this one:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000V5EMTY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I don't like ordering from the US.

I have booked NTC classes already. Actually my OH booked which really confused the lady because she rang up and asked to speak to me and I was really confused in a 'who are you lady and what do you want from me?' way and had to pass the phone back to him. He said it was ok because she wasn't the one doing the classes, she was a bit of a cow. 

I'm not doing aquanatal because I am still swimming but knew someone who went to aquacise (the non pregnant version) in a bikini. And spent a lot of time falling out of that bikini. Because she was a bit like that.


----------



## jms895

NTC/NCT what are these?? x


----------



## beancounter

oops! i always say NTC. Its nct- national childbirth trust.


----------



## jms895

Thanks Beancounter will have a look! Assume you have to pay for these?
Do the hospital/NHS offer them anyway for free?


----------



## beancounter

Yes, the NCT ones are meant to be good, but cost 
https://www.nctpregnancyandbabycare.com/home

we paid £135

The hospital ones are free but are supposed to be overcrowded. Im doing those ones too though! we booked them at 12 weeks with the booking in session. Both seem to fill up really fast so I wouldn't wait around before booking em.


----------



## jms895

Oh dear I better ask MW on Thurs then!!
Just had a jacket potato and now cant keep my eyes open! Going bed for an hour I think. I have gone from full of energy to knackered all of a sudden again x


----------



## katieandbump

Hey everyone just thought i'd check how many antenatal classes your all having our hospital said they only give you one and then you can go private and pay for the rest. No idea how many is needed but i don't feel scared or nervous about the birth so one will probably be fine. Had my 16 week midwife appointment today and all was fine blood pressure was a little low and she did the standard weighing, listening to bub on doppler and she said it was a really healthy strong heartbeat. Had my blood taken for the triple screening for down syndrome and spinal ambifida so will hopefully get the results in this week. xxxx


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:

> i think I will get this one:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...pr_product_top
> 
> I don't like ordering from the US.

Me neither, I got mine from Amazon.co.uk.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000BYNMH



beancounter said:


> Yes, the NCT ones are meant to be good, but cost
> https://www.nctpregnancyandbabycare.com/home
> 
> we paid £135
> 
> The hospital ones are free but are supposed to be overcrowded. Im doing those ones too though! we booked them at 12 weeks with the booking in session. Both seem to fill up really fast so I wouldn't wait around before booking em.

My current midwife does some classes, as well as the hospital ones, but we haven't booked any yet as we're moving next month and so I'm not actually booked in to the right hospital yet! I'm booked in to the one here for my scans and will have to transfer.

That does remind me actually that I need to check with my midwife when I see her on Thursday if she can refer me to the right hospital, even though it's in a completely different NHS trust on the other side of the country! No idea if she can or not, but if not it means I can't get booked in to my hospital until after I have a) registered with my new GP and b) seen the midwife at my new surgery :-/


----------



## wanababy

Shifter said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> I have my 16 week midwife appointment on Thursday too :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait to listen to the HB again, it's so wonderful!

Hi Girls, not sure if anyone (I know MM has) read my other post in.......................2ND TRI :happydance:

But I had my midwife app yesterday, except it was a stand in and she wouldn't even attempt to find the heartbeat as she said it was impossible to find as 'you're not even 16 weeks yet'!! Her & the nurse said LO is too far behind pelvic bone to detect heartbeat. I was foaming!!!:hissy: Shocked & confused!! Used my doppler again last night and picked up mine AND LO's so there ya go! Stuff her, she was too busy talking to the computer instead of me anyway - silly old cow!! She said I'd be able to hear it at my next one - 25 weeks! And also she said dopplers are a falacy....I'm going to make appointment with my proper midwife and complain to her...

Hope all of you are well and growing!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


By the way jms I'm 12th March!!! Is there a link by the way for the chart, is it? I've been back few pages and can't seem to find it!


----------



## jms895

Liz (wanababy) I have added you and the link is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...h-09-pregnancy-buddies-due-dates-tracker.html you are due the same day as Shifter!! :dance:
I am sorry to hear about the stupid MW, complain and make sure you bloody see someone half decent! My MW told me at 6 weeks, come back at Week 14 and we do the HB, and my best friend who is a MW told me you can find it sometimes at 11 week, but definately 16 weeks! Sorry you had such a bad time :hugs:
Katieandbump - good luck with the bloods and screening, glad to hear all is well and do you think the fainting was because of the low BP?


----------



## jms895

Forgot to mention - just thought you would like to know :rofl: - OH has knocked up a concoction for me including prunes and loads orange juice in the mixer! Already seems to have the desired effect, lets hope in the morning I am not the opposite :dohh: xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol hope your well going well lol in the morning Jade hun .
And Yes who ever asked sorry fogot name , On Monday i will know if babas a boy or girl if baby plays ball that is , Good thing is it sprivate so they said if it takes 5 hours to see what baby is then it will take 5 hours they will keep going untill they see yayyyyyy :) .
Ohhh yes i just realised i will be the first to find out :) , You know what they say babys come in certain months lots of girls at once and lots of boys , So i may start a March trent from Monday lol .
Hope every ones well , Iam so sorry about your MW stand in hun , I said some thing on your second tri post i think its discusting how you was treated . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness, how exiting you will find out the sex so soooon!! :dance:

Have you thought of names yet?

I have been thinking..... I know its a bit early... but boy will definately be Caine as OH has wanted that for years. Middle name will be Walter as I have 3 grandads walter and so does Andy (OH)

Girl - I like Aurora, Layla, Lexi, Ava and Evie/Eva ......... cannot decide!


----------



## Shifter

Wannababy: that midwife was talking nonsense, definitely complain. I heard my LO's heartbeat on my MIL's sonicaid at 12 weeks. And you are indeed due the same day as me 

I'm staying firmly on team yellow, but we have already got names lined up for either possibility. For a boy Jack Alfred after mine and OH's grandads. In case he's not a Jack we've also got in mind Luke. For a girl Eleanor or Olivia. Either sex will be given Besley as an additional middle name.

The Besley is a middle name that runs in my family. It was my great grand mother's maiden name and quite ahead of her time she kept it as a middle name when she married. She gave it to my grandad Jack as a middle name, who gave it to my mum, who gave it to me  

My grandad Jack really was a Jack too, 100 years ago my wonderful great grandmother refused to give in to the vicar's demand that her son must be Christened John, not Jack. So he wasn't Christened and remained Jack. I wish I could have met this woman!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Jms hun ....

Yep have a choice of 2 for both girl and boy . girls = Scarlett,Cassie Boy = Corey,Dillon.
Sooooooooooo excited i cannot even explain how excited iam lol . 
I soooooooo think u should choose Layla but iam bias lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

Have liked Layla for 2 years, its lovely.

I like Scarlett and Dillon mummymadness :o)


----------



## beancounter

ooh names! i like cassie. And scarlett. and dylan (only cos dillons is a shop name round here!)

I like meg. for a girl, and finn for a boy. But I'm not so sure finn champion doesnt sound like some sort of sailing competition. I also like tess but tess champion is a mouthful, maybe?

thanks for the link shifter, the amazon sellers are mostly in the US or swizerland but I realised I can buy it at yogashop.co.uk :D

and did someone ask about NHS antenatal classes? They seemed to have loads at the princess anne, I think I chose the regular one, one on water birth and one on breast feeding but there were others I could be bothered to go to. 

night all :D


----------



## nataliecn

jade - those girls names were all in my list, although my OH isn't really fond of any of them... the one i like that he seems to be on board with is madison elizabeth... thinking that may be the one!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh I have a finnley so close to finn . See my names are popular lol . 
I loveeeeee scarlett i think were quiet certain if its a girl its scarlett , But i love corey and Oh loves Dillon we both like the other one but have our favourite so its an arguing point , Plzzzzzzz be a girl baby lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

Natalie - Madison is nice! OH dont like the names i want either

Mummymadness - toss a coin!! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I like Madison , And even if its shortened Maddy is sooo sweet .
OH doesnt agree he says if we toss coin and it says my name he will still argue , Found the perfect SOloution BABYYYYYYY be a girl lol . xx .
Watching Dont tell the bride on BBC3 its sooo funny id kill him if he was mine lol .


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> I like Madison , And even if its shortened Maddy is sooo sweet .
> OH doesnt agree he says if we toss coin and it says my name he will still argue , Found the perfect SOloution BABYYYYYYY be a girl lol . xx .
> Watching Dont tell the bride on BBC3 its sooo funny id kill him if he was mine lol .

If its a boy, just buy a wig for him :rofl:
I should go to bed am kn*ckered!! Obsessed with this forum.... :dohh:


----------



## Logiebear

The thing about name picking is that rarely do men ever have the final say any way and half the time they just say naaaaaaaaaaa to anything we pick so they feel the need to be in control :rofl: yeah right!! 

I always bully my hubby into the name I want. I love all the names you lot have said so far, loving scarlett. I love Rachel Rebecca for a girl but I am totally stumped for a boy, never have been able to pick one I love even though I have 2 boys lol


----------



## Dee_H

We have Rowan Victor Bernard or Nathanial Victor Bernard and go by Rowan or Nathanial...I know it's a mouth full but DH and I both promised our dad's we would name son after them. If it's a girl we have Jessica Rian Leah and go by Rian.


----------



## Logiebear

Why would you not put Rian at the front if you wanted her to use it primarily?

Love the names anyway it doesn't matter about what other people think about it being a mouth ful, it's your baby hun xxx


----------



## Dee_H

Because the other way flows better...besides..I go by my middle name.


----------



## lousielou

How are we all feeling mid week then girls? :D I'm feeling great... except my skin has got all spotty again - grrr!! Very annoying!


----------



## Dee_H

I can't stop eating...food is like crack to me!!!!!!!


----------



## beancounter

i'm hungry:munch:


----------



## KatienSam

Im having a hungry day, cant stop snacking...

I was really thirsty yesterday and today im soooo hungry!!

** gone to get a yoghurt **


----------



## Mum to HOT

Hi, I'm due on 7th March, can I join you girls please :hug:

I have 3 gorgeous boys and 3 angel babies in heaven....


----------



## Shifter

I had a stressful day. So I decided to cheer myself up and finally buy the first baby thing so far... tiny white booties! They're soooo cute! Pic attached, but is a bit blurry :blush:
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Logiebear

Dee_H said:


> Because the other way flows better...besides..I go by my middle name.

It's just not the done thing over here that's all. If you want some one to use a name you put it as the first name. Every where is different though. Lots of men are called mohammed but use their middle names instead too.

I have been ok today, tired but nothing new lol. I have actually lost my appetite a little now and have reduced my meals sizes and everything. A few weeks ago I was so greedy but not now!!


----------



## lousielou

Hey MTH - welcome :D 

Shifter, those are soooo cute - where'd you get 'em? 

Eating lots today too - am thinking about a chicken bagel now... Mmmm....


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> How are we all feeling mid week then girls? :D I'm feeling great... except my skin has got all spotty again - grrr!! Very annoying!


I am like a teenager with zits too!! Yuck! Been a bit tired today so had an hour after work. Wide awake now! :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Mum to HOT - :hi: and I will add your EDD.

Shifter - such cute booties, awwwwwww :dance:


----------



## beancounter

hello mum to HOT
those booties are so cute shifter- but why are you stressed? hope you are feeling all better now
I am like a teenager with zits and always have been :( I get ID'd and everything. Even got hassled in tescos by a security guard for wearing a hoodie!


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> Because the other way flows better...besides..I go by my middle name.
> 
> It's just not the done thing over here that's all. If you want some one to use a name you put it as the first name. Every where is different though. Lots of men are called mohammed but use their middle names instead too.Click to expand...

It's unusual but nothing wrong with it. My aforementioned grandad Jack was widely known as Bes. My nannie called him that all the time and even in all his old programmes from when he was a professional singer that we found when going through his things listed him as Besley 



lousielou said:

> Shifter, those are soooo cute - where'd you get 'em?

M&S for £4 



beancounter said:

> those booties are so cute shifter- but why are you stressed? hope you are feeling all better now

Got off to a bad start when I opened the porch door to find a huge spider had made its web across the door and was sat in it right infront of my eyes. Not a good start to the day for an arachnophobe! I had to retreat back into the house and leave through the back door!

I went into town early to take hubby's suit to the dry cleaners only to find they have a four day wait. So had to try and find another one, lugging his suit around town with me. That's when I went to buy the booties! Eventually hubby came into town and picked it up from me to take to a dry cleaners outside town. 

It was our AGM tonight and there was a lot to do at work to get ready for it. No one thought it necessary to get all the reports etc ready before today :dohh: Then my bus home was 40 minutes late. So I got home very tired and grumpy, quite tearful even. Bloody hormones!

I'm fine now though thanks


----------



## jms895

Thats a great medicine for feeling crappy - shopping :wohoo: xx

Hey girls I go MW tomorrow for the first listen of the HB!! :dance:


----------



## mummymadness

Have fun tommorrow Jade hun :) .
Shifter what cute little booties ... Awwwwwwww .

Welcome to the Mad house Mother to hot Lol .
Hope all you girlies are well , Days untill Monday is starting to drag soooooo slow now lol . xx .


----------



## lousielou

Yay Jade - hope you have a fab MW apppointment! Let me know when your doppler arrives; mine should be here next week I think, can't imagine myself being able to restrict it's use though!


----------



## Shifter

Good luck jsm. I'm seeing my MW this morning too :happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck to Jade and Shifter for your mw apps today, sure everything will be well and I can't wait to hear the hb Jade you lucky duck xxx

Welcome Mum to Hot to the most crowded buddy thread on here :rofl:

There will be a few after me but we are all nearly in second tri now!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck Girls , Have fun :) . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness bet you cant wait till Monday!

Best wishes for today Shifter - bet you cant wait either!

Let us know how you get on!

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## passengerrach

how are u all doing girls i havnt been in here 4 ages


----------



## Shifter

At work now, after MW appointment. All is well, all tests normal, she's happy with my development. HB was higher up than last time I listened to it on MIL's doppler, just under belly button and MW found it right away. HB is still healthy but a little slower than before, but baby was probably asleep! She took blood for Downs screening and will let me know results next week.

I told her I wasn't happy about the sonographer putting my due date back but she said that they HAVE to go by scan dates! I didn't kick up too much fuss but it just baffles me how they can treat a machine like the ultimate authority. I long for more holistic care :hissy:

That was probably the last time I'll see her because of moving next month, so she made a copy of all my notes to take to my new MW.

I checked with her if she was able to refer me to my new hospital from here but she can't. So when I move I have to register with new GP, then wait goodness knows how long to see the MW there and THEN I can get booked in to my hospital for antenatal classes and birth :hissy:


----------



## jms895

Hi folks

Shifter - I hope you get sorted soon and glad all went well today!
I just got back all tests fine, BP normal and only gained 4 pound - phew!! :dance:
She will do my downs and SB test in 2 weeks.
Heard HB was 135-140 a minute and was found straightaway :dance: its so lovely int it?

Anyway hi passengerrach how you doing? xx


----------



## lousielou

Shifter said:


> ... So when I move I have to register with new GP, then wait goodness knows how long to see the MW there and THEN I can get booked in to my hospital for antenatal classes and birth :hissy:

Aw hun - sorry, that's pants. Can you check out all the options online before you go? 

Jade, that's lovely about the HB! I know it's only and old wives tale, *but * going purely on HB rates, you're having a boy and I'm havng a girl :D


----------



## mummymadness

So glad your MW appointment went well hun ...
Glad your well Jade .

Iam super good done Kids Xmas shopping today there spoilt but i got loads of bargains (I know im crazy doing it early but had some spare money) .
Rachhhhhhhhhhh wondered where you had gone lol ... Ill text Monday Hun . xxx .


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hi Girlies and Newbies. How is everyone doing. It seems that everyone is healthy and almost all in here are in the 2nd tri. Hopefully that means that we will all be feeling a lot more energetic and not so sick now.
:happydance:
Speak soon guys,

Take it easy,

Shim,
xxx


----------



## jms895

Hey shimmyshimmy! Hows you?

Lousielou - Whats the HB theory on sex?
Mummymadness, Cant fault you for shopping!! Love it!! xx


----------



## Logiebear

The hb thing is the lower the rate it's a boy, the higher rate is a girl. It didn't work on me as my last ones hb was around 165 all the time and he was a boy lol.

I have another check up this morning on my bp to see if it's settled. I hope he doesn't start me on too much medication already as the ones I am on make me drowsey now! i dread to think what I'll be like on more!! :sleep:

Hope everyone is well and I will let you know how I go xxx


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, the HB thing hasn't got much basis in fact I'm afraid. Working on the basis that most females have a higher metabolism then males, the idea is that a female heartrate is therefore also higher. But as Logie said, it doesn't really work..... but it's fun to see!!

Anyone up to anything fun this weekend then?


----------



## Logiebear

Afraid not louiselou, crappy gardening and then Sunday is a relaxing family day with a big roast beef joint and yorkshire puds yummy!!


----------



## KatienSam

OMG yorkshire pudding...!!! hmmmmm

i think im going to beg my mother to make us dinner this sunday, give me a day off, she can make yorkshire pud gooooood xx


----------



## lousielou

I've only just eaten breakfast, but the thought of roast beef and yorkshire pudding is making my mouth water.....!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls hope every ones well ...
The heartbeat never worked for me either , My babies are all strange lol .... Both my others were real high .. And i have 1 boy 1 girl .. This ones in the 130-140 range do you think iam having an alien lol ....
Going food shopping today wish me luck we normally have a nice episode with finnley down the crisp aisle .. Hepicks every multi bag up and puts it in my trolley lol . xx .


----------



## daniella00

Ive listened and its 134, i love my doppler! yay for ebay!!

Im not doing anything tonight as im bleeding at the moment so im on bed rest!! ah!!!


----------



## jms895

Daniella - hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:
Logiebear - you let us know how you get on!
Mummymadness: sending best wishes for the crisps aisle
Lousielou - I am writing a boring assignment today and tomorrow and Sun, needs to be in Monday :hissy:
I need food now, am starving am bone idol got up at half 10! :dohh: must have needed the sleep


----------



## KatienSam

my doppler doesnt say heart rate etc but its fast lol, if i count it for 15 seconds and x4 its about 140 but the baby always moves away from the doppler so i could be waaaaay out lol

cannot believe im 18 weeks on sunday!! only 2 weeks and im halfway and my countdown will begin! 3 weeks until my 21 week scan on monday too, things seem to be flying along at the moment!

xxx


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> my doppler doesnt say heart rate etc but its fast lol, if i count it for 15 seconds and x4 its about 140 but the baby always moves away from the doppler so i could be waaaaay out lol
> 
> cannot believe im 18 weeks on sunday!! only 2 weeks and im halfway and my countdown will begin! 3 weeks until my 21 week scan on monday too, things seem to be flying along at the moment!
> 
> xxx

Oooohh Katie that is so exciting, bet you really cant believe you are nearly half way :dance: how great. So are you thinking girl or boy or are you just staying yellow?:baby:


----------



## KatienSam

I really dont know about sex, i think girl, OH thinks boy either way we dont mind at all!! I want to stay yellow but have booked a 4d scan for 6th december, so if i change my mind it will be then. i want a surprise!!! But then i want to buy a few little outfits...

its a hard decision lol my OH wants to know and i think that makes it harder!!

xx


----------



## jms895

I want a surprise but OH wants to know too.

Though at my 21 wk scan I know i will cave in with excitement :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

i think i will cave in, i would have asked at my 12 week one if i thought they could tell me lol, i was just so on cloud9 i didnt care what was going on or what anyone wanted lol

So whether or not i will last my 21 week scan and a 4d scan i very much doubt!!!

xxx


----------



## beancounter

I've started thinking about the half way stage already, lol, ive decided if I think of it as in another week, it will only be 3 weeks! then that sounds lots shorter than a month. I'm pretty sure I've been pregnant forever, so I can't understand why I haven't got a baby yet (I am not a patient woman)

Anyhoo went to the dentist today, and then for a swim in the public session rather than lanes, but the lady one the desk left a lane in for me, so i didn't kill anyone :D
hope you are having good days :D


----------



## KatienSam

its a countdown in my house to halfway and then the final countdown, the first 13 weeks went really slowly and now it seems to be flying past me!

And i might be getting a new car tomorrow so i'll be busy driving around in my shiny car to keep me busy lol - how cool! Got an extra thing on the checklist tho - can you fit a buggy in the boot!! yay!! and this will be my first car with 5 doors as well and without any mods (was a bit of a car fanatic for a few years lol)

im so excited and now i cant wait for tomorrow to come! I think i move up a box in my ticker thingy too tomorrow so i may celebrate with a glass of water lol xxx


----------



## beancounter

ooh we have to get a new car too. We only have a 3 door renault clio and it's getting to that age where the repairs are really starting to cost. Though I doubt you will be impressed with that since you like cars. i don't, don't even drive. Though you have made me hum 'the final countdown' in my head with is an inexcusable offence.. make sure it's sparkly water, eh?

I only have a ticker who's arrow doesn't seem to be related to the number of days at all. I seems to be pointing at 15 and saying 16W4.


----------



## KatienSam

hmmm i dont quite know what is going on with your ticker, surely it should be up a bit, nearly 2 bits! maybe it saves them up and does a big jump!? lol

once you get past 20 weeks you'll be at 19 weeks to go, and that doesnt sound alot AT ALL!! and then have another scan as well and get to see little sprog... another 6 weeks and il have my 4d scan, then christmas, then only 2 months til baby! i shouldnt wish my life away but i am just soooo excited to meet my little one!


----------



## mummymadness

Glad all you girls are well ...
I did end up having an event in Asdas , But today it wasnt the crisp aisle .. Finnley decided he wanted to put holes in all the bags of buns on the bread aisle arghhhhhhhh my face went bright red when an asda worker looked at me lol , Hes such a monkey .
Laylas going to nannies for a sleepover , So may have a nice night with dvd tonight :) .
And for all the girls stayng Yellow , Good on you ... I wish i had that much substain not to know , I had to book private and everything to know lol .
I too cannot believe 20 weeks is only round the corner , Not long at all . Then if i remember from other 2 it goes real quick untill around 33 weeks then starts to slow again lol . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

Congrats on the new cars ladies!! I am very jealous.....

I just had a break from study and been shopping, pigged out on some crisps and a pack of sarnies..... nowback to work (when I have caught up on here of course!!)

Have a banging friday night........ :dohh:


----------



## lousielou

I know I'm a bit slow on the uptake sometimes, but it's just occured to me... I'm in my second trimester!! I'm going to be a mummy soon! It is absolutely speeding by - POAS seemed like only a couple of weeks ago, and now I'm getting all bubbly feelings in my tummy :D 
ohwow ohwow ohwow :happydance:


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> I know I'm a bit slow on the uptake sometimes, but it's just occured to me... I'm in my second trimester!! I'm going to be a mummy soon! It is absolutely speeding by - POAS seemed like only a couple of weeks ago, and now I'm getting all bubbly feelings in my tummy :D
> ohwow ohwow ohwow :happydance:

Aaah Lucy bless ya! Have you got a :baby:bump to show us yet? Mine is getting a little bit bigger but then again sometimes its flatter :smug:

Yes cant quite believe we are in 2nd Tri girls!:cloud9:


----------



## beancounter

what is a POAS? so many abbreviations I don't understand. Congrats on second tri - I was so happy when I got there but now it just seems that third tri is centuries away :D 
I luff the bubblies :D
But I don't think peanut likes coffee. Or maybe peanut like coffee and does a little dance when I drink it? I stopped, just to be safe..


----------



## jms895

POAS - Pee on a stick!


----------



## beancounter

Ah!
I never did that. 
I pee'd in a little cup. And left it on the window ledge for the DH while I went back to bed.
Couldn't even be arsed to do my own pregnancy test. :blush:


----------



## jms895

beancounter said:


> Ah!
> I never did that.
> I pee'd in a little cup. And left it on the window ledge for the DH while I went back to bed.
> Couldn't even be arsed to do my own pregnancy test. :blush:

Ahhh bless ya! :rofl:
I call my bubba peanut too :cloud9:


----------



## lousielou

beancounter said:


> Ah!
> I never did that.
> I pee'd in a little cup. And left it on the window ledge for the DH while I went back to bed.
> Couldn't even be arsed to do my own pregnancy test. :blush:

Tee hee hee! 

Nope, nope bump yet - still! I just look like I've eaten a big dinner really. My tummy does feel ever so hard though :D


----------



## Logiebear

Morning ladies, My hubby took me out for a meal last night and it was gorgeous. First time we've been out together alone since April just after our wedding!! It was so lovely and he bought this years haloween Eeyore from the Disney Store. I am so relaxed and happy this morning. I have shopping to do and a nap later. Oh how full my day is :rofl:

Hope the rest of you are having a lovely weekend.

I know what you mean about time going so quickly, as I was nearly 7 weeks when I found out it came as a shock that I was so far gone. So time has gone really quickly to this point, let's hope it goes as quickly. I have so much to do before the baby comes though. I have to potty train my oldest son which is really difficult as he hates having his nappy off and his communication isn't great so he struggle anyway!!


----------



## KatienSam

i have moved up a box in my ticker yay, im on the halfway box now :D
only 15 days until i reach halfway through pregnancy!! wow-wee


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls....just checking in, catching up and showing my face (so to speak! lol!), hope you are all well!

I'm having serious problems with OH (bickering all the time/ignoring eachother/shouting at eachother!!), :hissy: and its really wearing me (and him) down, my head and emotions are all over the place! What will become of us eh? What will be will be I suppose....

Take care ladies....

:hug:

Liz
x


----------



## jms895

wanababy - fine thanks, hope you can sort things out soon!! Maybe its the hormones and the stress of having a bubba on the way and all the responsibility!! Hope your ok xx


----------



## mummymadness

Sounds like raging hormones wannababy hun , Hope it passes soon . And you are all made up with cuddles and kisses soon :) .
Did you do any more assignment Jade hun ? . I have spent the day doing family rounds lol , First stop to my mums to pick layla up , Then my Aunties , Last of all Nannas ... I go there last as bless her cotton socks she can talk the hind leg sof a donkey and i get stuck there for agesss .
The weathers great today wich is nice :) . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness - I have watched a film and been on here!! :lol: 
Have written down some more notes on paper for essay but just need to write some more now. I have it panned out, just need to make it make sense if you know what I mean? Anyway, have re-written twice as changed my mind.....
The assignment question is 'Do business organisations affect their environment or does the environment affect business organisations?' in theory its both, but finding it difficult to provide evidence for one point, then changed my mind, ooooh I dont know...... I will get there in the end I am sure.
You had a busy day then?
I CANNOT WAIT FOR STRICTLY TONIGHT :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> I CANNOT WAIT FOR STRICTLY TONIGHT :wohoo: :wohoo:

Ow, I'm not allowed to watch that. OH said Big Brother was bad enough and if I insist on watching that too then there's no :sex: - he's a meanie!!


----------



## Logiebear

I'll be watching the X-Factor, love it. I will alos be in bed soon after it as I am soooooooooooooooooooo tired tonight. Seems that you are all busy and wanababy it certainly seems like hormones are stretching you out hun. I hope it get's better for you both, try just taking a few steps back when you feel yourself getting wound up etc :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Iam on strictly now yayyyyyyy after its finished its over to x factor , Love saturdays :) .
Have fun girls . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

i just watched strictly and x factor, why is everything decent now on all on one night!!

I got my new car today so was busy driving around lol, took my little woofy dog to a country walk area which he loved (although would not move from the spot when he spotted some big cow/bull/wilderbeast type things over the fence and started to bark VERY quietly so they didnt notice but i thought he was being brave)

so im a happy bunny today, my belly seems to be poking out a bit more today, we will see if it was just a 'i ate alot' day or if baby has made a drastic change over last few days. Il take my 18 week pic on Tuesday :D


----------



## Shifter

Hello ladies,

glad you all seem to be having good weekends. DH and I are in Yorkshire this weekend, he had a job interview on Friday, which sounds like it went really well (fingers crossed, but trying not to pin all hope on it). I have been doing housy stuff with my mum. Friday we went to pick carpets and laminet flooring. Yesterday we went around the building site and made notes of where I want all the wall sockets and light switches! Then we went tile shopping and bought all the bathroom tiles.

This morning we're popping around to see my grandad and great aunt, who I haven't seen since they heard our news, so I'm looking forward to being able to show off my developing bump!

The car stuff is all very exciting. We're going to be getting a new car before baby arrives too, not because there is anything wrong with ours, in fact we love our Focus, but I don't yet drive and have decided to do a crash course (!) in an automatic so that I won't be a house-bound mum! So we're replacing our current one with an automatic. Hopefully sticking with the Focus though as it's so lovely and roomy 

Strictly was great last night! I can't believe how high the standard is this year, all the women celebrities were great! It's awful that someone has to go when they were all so good. When you think, the worst score was Jessie and she still got half marks!


----------



## jms895

Glad you are having a fun weekend Shifter!!

Yes strictly was ace, dont want any of them to leave tonight but think it may be Jodie Kidd or Heather Small. Cherie Lunghi was ace!!


----------



## mummymadness

I liked them all too .. Iam watching x factor and strictly again tonight yayyy . Glad its good night tv tonight as iam sooooo restless for tommorrow .
Arghhh could this Sunday go any slower !!! lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness, bet you cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
I just had a 2 hour kip! Must now finish my assignment, sick of it now and just wanna send it in :cry:
Want my doppler to come!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh Jade i hope yoru Doppler comes soon , So you can have a good listen :) .
Hope u manage to finish the assignment soon hun .
I havent even had tea yet been sooo busy today , Mum wanted me to lay a carpet in laylas new dora room :) . Luckily it was allready cut to size so i just had to push it in to place .
Right iam going to get popcorn lol , Ready in time for 7 o clock X factor then 8 o Clock strictly . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Am now loving Sat and Sun night TV
Assignment done, just gonna read it to OH when he has done in garden bless him.
Had a cheeseburger and fries at 2 from McDs but am starving now. Thought I would be a naughty piggie today :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

Said it on your other thread MM but I wanted to say good luck for your scan tomorrow and I hope you can find out the sex easily. I can't believe we are already getting the stage where we start having gender scans etc!! Time is flying by sooooooo quickly!!


----------



## beancounter

mornin!
I dreamt I had a little boy last night :D
hope the scan goes well mm


----------



## lousielou

Yes MM - good luck for your scan! Time is whizzing by..... my doppler's not here either!


----------



## Shifter

I don't know if any of you have been following TrishK's thread about the lack of heartbeat at her 19 week GP check up, but she's disappeared from the board since she said she was going in to hospital and there is a lot of concern for her.

It made me think that it might be a good idea for some of us to exchange mobile numbers etc so that if anything should go wrong for any of us we can let a text buddy know, who can update the others.

PM me if you're interested in exchanging numbers.

Thanks.


----------



## Dee_H

Good idea Shifter..will pm you in a minute. Hope all you ladies are feeling well today. I'm feeling great these days!! I attended a community baby shower yesterday. It was so much fun....They had prizes and a maternity wear fashion show and booths set up with all kinds of info about whats out in the community for expectant/new moms..132 pregnant people in one room..pretty crazy. I loved seeing all the different shaped bumps and stages of pregnancies!!:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i agree with the mobile numbers etc, some people already have a pregnancy buddy so i think we need to know who needs one and then match people up?!

x


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls, hope all is well...On the TV side, I'm loving x factor, think I am becoming an addict - never really got into Strictly though - maybe I should give it a bash this weekend!!

Good idea shifter about the mob no's, especially if someone goes off the radar for a spell....

I have been listening to LO's heartbeat and I did the listening for 15 secs then x4 and my bubs is ranging from 140-148 so if that were reliable - I'd be thinking boy (also it always sounds like a train - not galloping horses!!), my sister is guessing boy and so is OH's Mam....watch this space - I have my 21 week scan on 30 Oct and we're going to find out - if possible...

MM are you getting sexing scan today??!! How exciting - I've just booked my 4D scan for 13th December so we have to start saving up now lol!!! Its £195!!!

Good news, me & OH have made up - we've agreed to make more of an effort and GROW UP!!! He was feeling pushed out whereas I just wanted to be left alone sometimes so we've had a chat about things. His Mother told him off yesterday for not giving me any leaway because of my harmones and he should be a bit more understanding!!....:rofl: Also, we've been engaged a year today!!! Well officially anyway, today was the day of our Engagement party!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## beancounter

heh, I don't think I am popular enough to cause concern. My posts are like a desolate waste land

*tumbleweed*


----------



## passengerrach

god i feel so snowed under atm every1 wants their hair done and not just cuts hilights so im workin 4 hours after work an i dont no how to turn it down i feel so bad but i cant do it i feel 2 tired and standin up 4 such long hours sorry 4 the moan girls


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> heh, I don't think I am popular enough to cause concern. My posts are like a desolate waste land
> 
> *tumbleweed*

Aw hun, that's not true! You're my "real nappy" buddy!!


----------



## jms895

Katiensam - seeing as we a bit far apart (so likely we wont go into labour same day! :dohh:) you want my mob and I take yours? Let me know.

Am happy to take others too, also am on here every day so can update people 
:hugs:


----------



## jms895

PS got my doppler, took me a while to find HB as v v low down but defo got it, so cute!!
:dance:


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat Jade hun :) .. So glad it came through the post .
On a high note today , Over the moon with my little boy discovery :) . Very shocked but happy .. Posted a few piccys in the secodn trimester section .
Hope ur all well . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

That's great Jade and MM. I posted on your scan pic thread too MM.

Great about the mob number, I'm in too, will pm you now xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh just saw the post about moby numbers , Great idea Iv got 2 ladies numbers off this thread will pass mine over by private message Shifter hun . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness - so you are in shock then??!! :rofl:
Logiebear - no probs x


----------



## mummymadness

Shock is and understatement lol !! .
I even bet my 3 year old daughter 50p i was sooooo sure it was a girl .. When we all saw the winky we were gobsmaked .. Even layla said looooook mummy its a boy lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

ahhh bless :dance:


----------



## Shifter

Congratulations MM hun!


----------



## KatienSam

congratulations MM!! xx


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations! I am so, so jealous now though - I'm too impatient to wait and am desperate to fond out if I'm right! I think we're going to wait until Christmas until we find out, as we've got soooooooo many outgoings right now...

still no sign of my doppler- was yours from Hong Kong J? 

Hope everyone's had a good start to the week :D


----------



## Logiebear

Can't believe my scan isn't until the 14th Nov!! I'll be nearly 22 weeks!! I am so impatient too lol


----------



## Shifter

Back to the dentist for treatment this morning :cry: I hate the dentist :hissy:


----------



## lousielou

Ouch - are you having much done? Speaking of which, I was going to mention to you guys - is anyone else getting bleeding gums when they're brushing their teeth? This has never happened to me before, but last night when I was spitting out there was loads of blood - eek! Is this something to worry about??


----------



## beancounter

hello and good morning!
Conga rats on your son, MM
Plain rats on your dentist, shifter, hope it goes ok.

lou, bleeding gums is VERY common in pregnancy. Visit the dentist often- it's free. Mine said to use a soft toothbrush but I said I couldn't stand it my teeth feel dirty so he said get two one soft one for near the gums, and the medium to make my teeth feel clean and me happy. Because my gums are eroding. Bad teeth are a pregnancy problem so I am brushing, flossing and mouthwashing twice a day. And eating lots of calcium.


----------



## wanababy

I went to the dentist when I was only about 3/4 weeks pregnant and the dentist told me that bleeding gums when pregnant was completely normal - my gums have never ever bled and they have about twice since I fell pg! 

So, don't worry hun....

Congrats MM on your 'blue news'!!! I can't wait til I find out!

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## beancounter

I've changed my av so you can see what I look like 
I'm hoping it makes people like me 
*Is hoping for a likkle munkie baby*


----------



## mummymadness

Hope dentist isnt too bad hun ** Hugs ** .
Iam going to town today to do some blue shopping :) . Its not long girls and you will all see what your having .. Maybe March might be a trent for boys :) . They say the sexes come in groups each month . xxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

I would love any baby but I am kinda hoping for a girl this time. I won't be bothered if it's another boy as having 3 little boys seems like fun, and no make up and bras to buy pmsl My eldest is 11 and she is a handful, more so than my little boy snad they are 1 and 3 lol. I would love a little girl for pink stuff again! Not really bothered, it won't matter much either way, just can't wait to find out now :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

beancounter said:


> I've changed my av so you can see what I look like
> I'm hoping it makes people like me
> *Is hoping for a likkle munkie baby*

Aw, beancounter - I like you!! :D Thanks for the advice re the teeth thing (and you too wanababy!). I don't fancy using a soft brush much either though - they make my teeth feel gritty. Glad to know they're not just going to all randomly fall out though! 

You've got a cute av- it's nice to put a face to the name!! Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Shifter

Did I mention that I hate the dentist?! I mean, seriously, I get really nervous and have to grip the arm rests of the chair. Well today's appointment was for treatment following a check up last week. I've had tooth ache and because we couldn't do x-rays my dentist wanted to take a filling out to have a look underneath in case there was an infection. She took the filling out, involving much drilling - which terrifies me - and there is nothing wrong :hissy: I know that's a good thing, but it meant putting myself through all that stress for NOTHING!! :hissy::hissy:

In much, much better news, my hubby got the job he interviewed for on Friday. Which means we really are moving, I'm really going home :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> I've changed my av so you can see what I look like
> I'm hoping it makes people like me
> *Is hoping for a likkle munkie baby*

I love your new avatar hun!


----------



## beancounter

lousielou said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> I've changed my av so you can see what I look like
> I'm hoping it makes people like me
> *Is hoping for a likkle munkie baby*
> 
> Aw, beancounter - I like you!! :D Thanks for the advice re the teeth thing (and you too wanababy!). I don't fancy using a soft brush much either though - they make my teeth feel gritty. Glad to know they're not just going to all randomly fall out though!
> 
> You've got a cute av- it's nice to put a face to the name!! Hope you're having a good day!Click to expand...


:D my plan worked!!! 

Argh shifter- drilled for nothing!! But at least it is free. I grind my teeth at night sometimes and wake up feeling like it's a tooth ache but it's just the stress. So I know how you feel...

but woohoo! New job. Hope the pay is good & he's happy there. Must be a load off your mind.:happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Oh Shifter poor you with the tooth :( ... but great news about the job! :happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

Love your Munkey av beancounter very funny!!

I had toothache really badly lately shifter so I know how you feel, it's just awful!!

And well done on your move home Shifter, I hope you will be very happy xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Forgot to say, I just got home from the midwife and my bp is 120/65!! It's never been so low so I am seeing her again next week and then hopefully it will just be my obgyn on 24th Oct :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Good news for you too Logie! :D


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> Argh shifter- drilled for nothing!! But at least it is free. I grind my teeth at night sometimes and wake up feeling like it's a tooth ache but it's just the stress. So I know how you feel...

Yeah she said I might be grinding my teeth, but I never have before :-/



beancounter said:


> but woohoo! New job. Hope the pay is good & he's happy there. Must be a load off your mind.:happydance:

It is a step up and little pay rise from where he is now, not much but every little helps! I feel like I'm a stone lighter! It's that much of a weight off my shoulders :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Shifter congrats on OH job and the move.
Lousielou - yes mine came from Hong kong, ordered Monday and recieved it the Tues after. So 8 days.
Logiebear - Fingers crossed for a girl for you then!!
Beancounter - Your avatar pic is ace, and we all like you!! :hugs:
MM - hope you had a fun buying blue stuff? xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all i havent posted much in this section so i thought id better now lol hows everyone doing ?


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Jojo and you? xx


----------



## jojo1974

im great jms had my first scan yesterday and everythings great apart from a cyst on my right overy , bubbas great im one day out on my dates im now due on the 27th instead of the 28th of march and i carnt wait 4 my next scan :)


----------



## jms895

You due 2 days after me jojo!! :wohoo: Glad your scan went well hun :dance:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi all ... Didnt manage to find anything but on here , Natasha was selling something under for sale section a baught a gorge little Teddy hat and mittens set and a babygrow set :).
Glad your scan went well Jo ..
Hope ur package come from hong kong soon Louise like Jade mine got here in 8 days . xx .


----------



## jms895

Guess what ladies............................

Tomorrow night................................

Is even better than Sat night!........................

Desperate Housewives AND Heroes new Season 3.

:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Guess what ladies............................
> 
> Tomorrow night................................
> 
> Is even better than Sat night!........................
> 
> Desperate Housewives AND Heroes new Season 3.
> 
> :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:

:rofl:


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> Guess what ladies............................
> 
> Tomorrow night................................
> 
> Is even better than Sat night!........................
> 
> Desperate Housewives AND Heroes new Season 3.
> 
> :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:

Tee hee hee! Me and OH have been total geeks these past two weeks. I've discovered the wonders of BBCi and 4OD, so have spent almost every night tucked up in bed with OH and the laptop watching all the programmes I've ever missed! 

...Am very excited! Hopefully my doppler arrives today :D And OH and I are going to look at wedding rings too! Wedding is in Mexico in December, am sooooooooooo looking forward to it! I've not chosen a wedding dress yet though... I'm going to leave it until a lot later. Have found a couple of maternity bridal shops a little way away and they say they stock most of their dresses. I want to leave it as late as possible because I still have no sign of a bump - I want to see how big I get before I decide on what style suits me! Have a quick look at these though, tell me what you think.... 

https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/ATH.html

This one without the lacey thingy:
https://www.bridesnbumps.com/product_details_2.htm

I like the top one best I think - all Greek goddess like! :D


----------



## KatienSam

good morning ladies!

i cant watch heroes 3 yet, coz i havent seen 2!! I've got behind, i think i have them on DVD but i need to sit and watch, or maybe iron and watch lol (got soooo much ironing to do and just cant be bothered!!)

louiselou how many weeks will you be by the time u get married? I want to get married next year but then i want to make sure i lose any baby weight before i organise anything!!

im a hungry lady today, nothing i eat is filling me up!! uhhh ohhhh

xxxx


----------



## lousielou

Hi Katie, I'll be 26 weeks, and hopefully will have a neat little bump by then! Perfect timing I think; I'll actualy look pregnant, not just plump, but I won't be so huge I can't walk straight! :D


----------



## beancounter

ooh heroes 3. Better be better than heroes 2 (sorry katie, the Irish accents are funny though)

my yoga video came today, woohoo :D

But our car broke last night :( It heard us plotting to sell it and the alternator fell to bits. :cry: And we can't really afford a new car, let alone fixing the old one, and then buying another :cry: 

I have to sell the washing machine today.


----------



## beancounter

lousielou said:


> Hi Katie, I'll be 26 weeks, and hopefully will have a neat little bump by then! Perfect timing I think; I'll actualy look pregnant, not just plump, but I won't be so huge I can't walk straight! :D

ooh a wedding in mexico sounds luffly, i wanted a foreign one but we decided we couldnt afford it and I didn't even get a sodding honeymoon in the end cos it all went wrong and I got knocked up so quick and now I am bitter and twisted. I only agreed to have a baby if I got a holiday :hissy:

hehe. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## lousielou

LOL @ Beancounter!

DOPPLER ARRIVED!!!

Tried to use it straight away... with no success whatsoever. Couldn't even hear my own heartbeat! Was convinced I'd bought a dud... then read Katie's thread for tips. Realised I hadn't put any gel on - oops! Found heartbeat straight away after that, feeling thrilled but foolish! :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies ..

Good luck on the wedding louise :) .
Jde you make an excellent talking nightly tv guide hun HaHaHa , Iv never watched heros is it good ?? .
I made a list today of what i have baught already omg i was shocked how much i have lol.
A Pliko pramette and car seat .
A Vibrating lullabye chair .
7 baby grows .
8 sleepsuits.
4 pairs of trousers.
6 tops.
1 Jumper.
sleep grow sleeping bag.
Baby bath.
Two fleece blankets.
Hats and mittens.
Bath towel and wash mitt.
2 pack of nappies (had to buy to get the free hamper from sainsburys).
Changing bag.
Foot muff.
A woof doggy small soft teddy.
Socks.
2 Coats.
Moses basket sheets.

And waiting on my moses basket and rocking stand to arrive lol .

Do you think i went a bit crazy shopping lol ?? . x


----------



## beancounter

wow.
Here's what I bought:



Nothing. I have bought. Nothing. Not even a doppler :(


----------



## mummymadness

Dont worry most people havent beancounter hun Iam just a bit eratic with buying lol .
I forgot to mention i allso baught doppler but had that a while :) .
The main reason i have baught sooo much allready is , OH has been put to part time instead of full time were a little worried about money and how money is going to stretch so while we still had the money we baught :) .
The big thing like a cot is going to be used from my sons he has now . Iam sure u will go spending spree soon. xxxx .


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies............................
> 
> Tomorrow night................................
> 
> Is even better than Sat night!........................
> 
> Desperate Housewives AND Heroes new Season 3.
> 
> :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:
> 
> Tee hee hee! Me and OH have been total geeks these past two weeks. I've discovered the wonders of BBCi and 4OD, so have spent almost every night tucked up in bed with OH and the laptop watching all the programmes I've ever missed!
> 
> ...Am very excited! Hopefully my doppler arrives today :D And OH and I are going to look at wedding rings too! Wedding is in Mexico in December, am sooooooooooo looking forward to it! I've not chosen a wedding dress yet though... I'm going to leave it until a lot later. Have found a couple of maternity bridal shops a little way away and they say they stock most of their dresses. I want to leave it as late as possible because I still have no sign of a bump - I want to see how big I get before I decide on what style suits me! Have a quick look at these though, tell me what you think....
> 
> https://www.tiffanyrose.com/maternity/clothing/ATH.html
> 
> This one without the lacey thingy:
> https://www.bridesnbumps.com/product_details_2.htm
> 
> I like the top one best I think - all Greek goddess like! :DClick to expand...


Hi Lucy, I love the top dress it will look stunning i bet! Bet you cant wait, lucky girl!!
Let us know how you get on with the doppler!! xx


----------



## jms895

MM - you are organised!!! Woh I am scared now, I have sod all. Cant bring myself to buy anything yet, just still scared I guess that something will go wrong... :cry:
Heroes is bloody brilliant!!!
Katiensam - I am same today, just eating some pasta but not had anything all day yet, am trying to be good as having a garlic mushroom pizza tonight whilst watching TV :rofl:
Beancounter - sorry to hear about your car hun, hope you have it sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

louiselou - your bump will be perfect sized for sure, that lovely in between stage and then only a week til the third uncomfy tri!! wooo

MM - I have bought quite a bit, but mainly small things like clothes, nappies, lotions etc, babywipes, i have bought a bath from mamas & papas and a steriliser (as it was half price in tesco!!) few bottles and a dummy safe (sterile carry case for additional dummy if i decide to use a dummy) clothes wise tho i have lots, tesco do cheap as chips baby gros and vests (£1.75 for 3) so i have them in newborn and 0-3. I also bought a car with 5 doors but i dont know if that should be included in the baby list?! lol

beancounter - sorry to hear about your car hun, hope you get it sorted soon.

jms - go start buying your 15 weeks today woo hooo

yay for dopplers, arent they just fab?! just listening to baby when you feel unsure what is going on in there... *gone for a listen*


----------



## jms895

I really really want to shop but just cant bring myself to do it, seems unreal and its not really me looking, if you know what I mean? :dohh:
Mum has bought bubba some JasperConran baby clothes from Debenhams as she works there, they are so sweet! I may start after the next scan in 6 weeks....mmm
Katiensam-you sound really organised too!!
Need to go on doppler too in a mo, getting withdrawl symtpoms!! he he


----------



## lousielou

*wondering* ...Is there any way I can strap the doppler onto my tummy so I can hear her heartbeat all the time...?


----------



## Shifter

I've only bought a few things. One pair of booties and a 5 pack of fairtrade cotton baby grows from M&S. Plus a yoga DVD, a fab pregnancy book and some magazines. But we've started generally acquiring freebies from colleagues and Freecycle!!

We're buying our real nappies in a couple of weeks as Bristol City council do a better incentive deal than Bradford so we're getting them before we move. That's a hefty outlay, the first one for us. So that should make all of this very real!


----------



## Dee_H

I haven't bought anything yet...I love checking out stuff but for some reason I'm still a bit apprehensive about it. I thought once I got past the 12 week mark I would buy some stuff but this hasen't been the case. It might have something to do with miscarrying last pregnancy...I really don't know. Maybe once I have another ultrasound on October 27 and everything is good..maybe then??!!


----------



## beancounter

ooh your moving to bristol shifter? 
I don't think Southampton do any incentive deals :( 
I got my yoga DVD today (hurrah) and some books from the charity shop and some maternity bras but nothing for peanut perse.

and I phoned my sister and told her I was coming to inspect her babystuff and maybe investigate the charity shops for some lil peanut clothes but I don't have much munny specially not thing the car and the recession means I am not getting much work, business is terrible :cry:


----------



## lolly101

I havent bought anything yet...we have a bath, cot and a few bits from DS!! I have been looking through the catalogues tho!!!All the clothes look so diddy!!!! maybe after our scan in 4 weeks time I will if I need to buy pink stuff...if it is blue I,d better start washing the clothes in the loft!!!!!
Dh is talking about decoratin the nursery, !!!!


----------



## lousielou

beancounter said:


> and I phoned my sister and told her I was coming to inspect her babystuff and maybe investigate the charity shops for some lil peanut clothes but I don't have much munny specially not thing the car and the recession means I am not getting much work, business is terrible :cry:

Aw hun - what is it you do for work? I've got the cot I had when I was a baby - it's been handed down through the family. I've also been given a moses basket which is gorgeous! Haven't bought anything myself yet though; am going to try to hold off until the Christmas sales I think!! 

What's your yoga dvd like? I have the Bhudda Bellies one....


----------



## jms895

My fella is not getting much work either, he is self employed landscape gardener and no one wants gardens doing as skint!!


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> *wondering* ...Is there any way I can strap the doppler onto my tummy so I can hear her heartbeat all the time...?

:rofl: good idea, if you find a way let me know !!


----------



## mummymadness

Its just me i swear iam crazy lol ...
I guess i should only have a few bits and bobs (Feeling a little silly now) .
Like you Shifter i love Freecycle!! and Dontdumpthat , I have had a few babygrows and a baby sling off there allready :) .
I went to buy my steriliser and rocking stand for moses basket today :) , But they didnt cost me a thing i did online surveys and got loads of Argos vouchers (£40) over time so they paid for the bits i got :) , The tommy tippe steriliser and bottles are very snazzy .

I was all excited today , Untill i came home .. I weighed myself and i have lost 4lbs from my pre pregnancy weight !!!! , I know in early stages this is normal but wondered if it is at 17 weeks ?? . I have no sickness and still have a bump its baffled me lol .
Ohh and i have 16 week midwife appointment tommorrow :) .
Hope your all well . xxx .


----------



## mummymadness

I just noticed about everyones earrnings down , I knwo its sooo bad at the moment .
I have baught allot but most of it is in deals and vouchers i have etc . 
My pliko was £70 , The women had used it a few times and didnt liek it so got a 3D silvercross so it was a bargain .
If you dont mind second hand clothes like me :) ..I have a few links for you girls .

https://www.dontdumpthat.org.uk/ = This is a forum you find your local area and people just give stuff away and if you have things you dont want you do the same :) .

https://www.freecycle.org/ = Same concept as above link :) .

https://www.globaltestmarket.com/gtm/gtm/index.php?lang=E = A place where i do surveys and can vouch that they do pay you :) . You get £25 cheque for every 1000 points you earn each survey gives u around 100 points so 10 surveys are £25 .

https://www.iap-interactive.com/FirstPage.aspx?param=3 = Another place i can vouch send you the payments , Theese pay in vouchers u pick places such as argos .

Hope this helps girls . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Thanks mummymadness your a star ! :hugs:

And soooo organised x


----------



## beancounter

Those links are great MM :D You are most organised. I am just hoping to be randomly given stuff. My sister said the NCT sales and things were good sometimes. 



lousielou said:


> Aw hun - what is it you do for work? I've got the cot I had when I was a baby - it's been handed down through the family. I've also been given a moses basket which is gorgeous! Haven't bought anything myself yet though; am going to try to hold off until the Christmas sales I think!!
> 
> What's your yoga dvd like? I have the Bhudda Bellies one....

I am freelancing as an artist illustrator supposedly. I have no real work at the moment, had some offers but they never get back to me. I have a little online shop selling stationary and such, but that's also going nowhere fast. 

I have the buddha bellies DVD also :D, got it in the post this morning. I will try it out tomorrow :D


----------



## jms895

Let me know if the DVD is any good! Am thinking of getting one..! Need to get my ass into gear when my revision and exam is over x


----------



## jms895

Feeling a bit in shock!! Reckon I have had a bit of a growth spurt overnight and have popped! Not bottom of my tummy is rock hard and feels totally different to yesterday, ie cannot breathe it in anymore! Cant believe it!! :lol:


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> ooh your moving to bristol shifter?

No, live in Bristol now and moving to near Bradford.



beancounter said:


> I don't think Southampton do any incentive deals :(

Aw pants. But you do have a laundry service for them!


----------



## jms895

Awww :cry: anyone watching Pride of Britain awards? I am sobbing :cry:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Feeling a bit in shock!! Reckon I have had a bit of a growth spurt overnight and have popped! Not bottom of my tummy is rock hard and feels totally different to yesterday, ie cannot breathe it in anymore! Cant believe it!! :lol:

:happydance:

Yay you!

I've had a couple of growth spurts like that so far, the latest one being today. My bump is starting to look quite impressive. Hubby did take a picture about a week ago but I'm a bit embarrassed to put it up on the net :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

I am unsure about my bump Iam for some reason loosing weight :( , Not sure i feel great about that , I am 2 pounds down then what i was when i started pregnancy :( .

I sobbed and sobbed at watching Holby city .. Did any one watch it ?? . OH was laughing at my rolling tears lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> I am unsure about my bump Iam for some reason loosing weight :( , Not sure i feel great about that , I am 2 pounds down then what i was when i started pregnancy :( .
> 
> I sobbed and sobbed at watching Holby city .. Did any one watch it ?? . OH was laughing at my rolling tears lol . xx .

Don't worry MM. I didn't have MS and ate like a horse during the first tri, but still lost a few pounds. I've only just started gaining weight and am now 1lb more than I was pre-pregnancy. Our bodies are working so hard to grow our babies that they are burning lots of stored fat to convert into all important energy :happydance:

If you are still worried then talk to your MW :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww phew thanks for the Heads up on that shifter ...
I was suprised i normally worry like a silly sausage , But this time i just thought Ohhh its probably nothing ask the girls on BnB they will know lol .
I still have my bump and hear heartbeat well , Saw corey on screen on Monday .. So for once iam actually not to worried more excited (Makes a nice change) .
Looking forward to seeing where midwife hears the heartbeat tommorrow lol , I have to chase him around all over lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Awwwwww phew thanks for the Heads up on that shifter ...

No problem 



mummymadness said:


> I was suprised i normally worry like a silly sausage , But this time i just thought Ohhh its probably nothing ask the girls on BnB they will know lol .
> I still have my bump and hear heartbeat well , Saw corey on screen on Monday .. So for once iam actually not to worried more excited (Makes a nice change) .
> Looking forward to seeing where midwife hears the heartbeat tommorrow lol , I have to chase him around all over lol . xxx .

I was surprised when my MW found the HB instantly last week. I'd read so many B&Bers say that their LO's HB was still low down around this stage and when MIL listened on her sonicaid at 12 weeks it was obviously way down low. So I sort of expected it to still be down there, but my MW went straight for a spot just under and to the left of my belly button and there it was! :happydance:

And can I just add.... I just used my newly acquired cocoa butter lotion on my bump and boobs and I feel soooooo pampered and lovely. I smell of cookies :cloud9:

Hubby felt the first movements this evening too. He was just saying hello to the bump and pressed his hand firmly against where I'd said I'd had some discomfort today. He stopped and his face went funny. I asked him what was up and he pulled his hand back saying "Nothing, thought it might have been movement."

I put my hand where his had been and pressed quite firmly to get through the fatty stuff and I could feel it too - couldn't feel much from inside though. I quickly put his hand back and confirmed that there was something to feel and his face lit up with this wonderful smile!

I think it was probably the pulse of the placenta, rather than bubs itself, but that's not important right now. I want him to feel included. He's been desperate to feel something ever since I started getting the flutters. The look on his face was priceless :cloud9:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwww Shifter how cute :) .
Iam so happy he got to feel something too , Its allways nice when our OH feel included .
Iam starting to feel theese Movements allot more harder and more frequent its a shock but very enjoyable :) .
Iam thinking maybe in thenot too distant Future OH may feel something as there getting quiet allot more noticeable to me now , As in i can distinguish when baby is just moving or stretching or Actually throwing feet at me lol .
Night all see u tommorrow after midwifes .xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

good morning ladies

look at you all with you movements etc, im still not sure if the things iv felt have been movements lol and i havent felt anything but pressure from the outside!!!

i lost a couple of lb at about 14/15 weeks and now im putting it back on, i think in total i have gained 1lb so far!

i did lots of ironing last night so today my aim is to finish the ironing and get my house spotless and in order so from now on i can keep on top of it all, some days i cant do anything coz im too tired so while im energetic im wanting to get it all done!!

xx


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Awwwwwwww Shifter how cute :) .
> Iam so happy he got to feel something too , Its allways nice when our OH feel included .
> Iam starting to feel theese Movements allot more harder and more frequent its a shock but very enjoyable :) .
> Iam thinking maybe in thenot too distant Future OH may feel something as there getting quiet allot more noticeable to me now , As in i can distinguish when baby is just moving or stretching or Actually throwing feet at me lol .

Oooh how exciting!


----------



## KatienSam

p.s. i bought heroes season 2 on DVD and watched ep 1-4 last night, il watch 5-8 today and 9-11 tonight, then i can start to watch sason 3 on TV!! wooo! gotta love heroes!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies , Hope evry one feels well this morning ? .
Im just getting ready for midwifes so will see what she has to say , We decided 100% last night no triple test for us :) . So i cannot remember what else she does at this appointment other then listen to Coreys heartbeat .
Good luck on the rest of your ironing Katie . xx .


----------



## beancounter

hello all.
I too am getting on top of my housework. Because I have a housing inspection coming up in a couple of weeks to get ready for. At 1 AM! 
I'm assuming they have that wrong?Nocturnal visits seem beyond the call of duty, even for landlords :rofl:


----------



## Purple_Kitty

beancounter said:


> hello all.
> I too am getting on top of my housework. Because I have a housing inspection coming up in a couple of weeks to get ready for. At 1 AM!
> I'm assuming they have that wrong?Nocturnal visits seem beyond the call of duty, even for landlords :rofl:

Dang, at 1AM, I'd be telling them they can talk to my dog... I'll be sleeping, ta very much!! :rofl:

I'm pretending housework doesn't exist today. I've been sleeping (finally!) but I'm not at all rested when I wake up. The dreams that have been going through my head have just been insane! It is Bailey the dog's birthday, so I have to walk him up to the pet store to choose a new toy as a present, but other than that I'm doing nada. Well, I might watch the rabbits take turns enjoying what little sunshine there still is... but other than that I am on strike.

Good side of things is that my partner thinks he can come to my midwife appointment next week. He really wants to hear the heartbeat! 

Hope you all have a fantastic day! :hug:


----------



## lolly101

MM I watched Holby too!!! AND I sobbed my heart out too!!! At least it was a good ending!! theres no Holby til 15 October now!! I had to check on the website to see when it was back on!!!!
Hope you had a good midwife apt.. 

Shifter how kewl you felt kicks!! I'm gonna try that tonight!! I have felt like a beating underneath my belly button!!! I didn't know the placenta pulsed!!! ?I never really thought about it!!! How exciting!!!!:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Oh ladies, I haven't been on for a couple of days and missed so much chit chat. I love the top dress Lousie and I am feeling lots fo tiny movments now, so small and cute, it feels amazing! 

Sounds like you are so busy atm, hope the studying is going well for Jade. I have lost weight since I got pregnant and am still losing about a pound a week atm so hopefully that should stop soon and I may put some back on!!

I don't have a doppler and have no one I can ask to borrow one but will ask some of my online friends as I am dying to try one lol. 

Hope everyone else is great and MM, nice shopping hun. Don't think I'll be buying anything soon, I'm using most of the stuff I have had for the last 2 since they are so young it's mostly quite new lol


----------



## mummymadness

Arghhhhhhhh sorry i didnt get on earlier Midwife compleatley pissed and upset me today .
I have posted in second trimester in detail but she was just an opinionated cow !!.
Anyway onwards and upwards .. Pizza tonight as self pitty me thinks lol ...
Ohhhhh Lolly iam so glad i wasnt the only one lol , I felt that lump in my throat and couldnt stop lol.
15TH of October arghhh i love my Tuesday Holby :( . xx .


----------



## jms895

Hey girls hope you are all ok? My bubba's HB is sooo loud now on the doppler and think had a growth spurt overnight was a bit upset as now my trousers dont fit me :cry: had to use the bobble trick at work today!! Anyway, buba has also moved from bottom left (listening to HB) to right under my right pelvic bone, little bugger :cloud9:
Studying is ok but need to revise Logiebear, on it all next week!
Katie hope you finished ironing and enjoyed heroes.
MM I will read about the shitty appointment in a mo.!! Ignore them! :hugs:
Beancounter hope you got all cleaned up??!! :lol:
Purpekitty and Lolly nice to hear from you xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im off toland of nod girls , Sorry iam leaving you my night owl Jade hun :) .
Feel good today really as after a crappy MW appoitment i came home to a shock cheque of £45 i was entitled too aparently i over paid something or other lol . 
So off i go to bank it tomorrow :) . xx .


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> Im off toland of nod girls , Sorry iam leaving you my night owl Jade hun :) .
> Feel good today really as after a crappy MW appoitment i came home to a shock cheque of £45 i was entitled too aparently i over paid something or other lol .
> So off i go to bank it tomorrow :) . xx .

Hoorah!! :wohoo: lend us a tenner..... :lol:
Need some new trousers! :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

OOohh don't say that JMS I'm going on retreat at the end of the month, and I was really hoping that my trousers would stay fitting till after it because I dont think I have 10 daysworth of clothes if they don't :o Now even if they do I'm going to have to take a waist extender and a belly band in case I pop, arn't I?


----------



## KatienSam

ive bought some maternity clothes now and they are just soooooo comfy, the elastic trick didnt work for me, got annoyed with it so just bought some lovely trousers from next.

think i felt the baby do a somersault last night but not sure, this movement thing is weird, im sure at the time and then after i wonder if it was a movement! nightmare!

got a job interview today but i dont think i will get it as i have to tell them im pregnant (i was recommended to tell them!)... catch 22 situation on the job front for me, im bored stiff i want to go back to work!! i've done all my ironing (pretty much) and now im going to run out of things to do!!

going to pig out today i think, just through boredom!

hope your all well!

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

I have been in maternity clothes since I was 9 weeks :rofl: I have always shown really early though. Since a section ruined all my tummy muscles low down and my uterus just kinds of falls over my pelvis :rofl:

I love eBay for it or recycling with my friends! Freecycle is good for it too xxx


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Shifter how kewl you felt kicks!! I'm gonna try that tonight!! I have felt like a beating underneath my belly button!!! I didn't know the placenta pulsed!!! ?I never really thought about it!!! How exciting!!!!:hug:

Yup, the placenta makes a sort of swooshing noise if you listen on a doppler. It's similar to the HB, so you have to watch out for that if you haven't had a listen with a MW before to be able to tell the difference.

Jade- how's your revision going? I have so far managed about an hour and a half of revision for my exam (that's total, over the last few weeks!!), which is on the 13th. I'm just not motivated at all, I have other things that seem far more important to me at the moment!


----------



## Gwizz

Morning girls, wow so long since I came on here. Glad you are generally all ok. Got my scan next friday - I'm 20 weeks already and cant believe it!!!

Good luck on revision JMS, and Mummymaddness hope the pizza worked 

Speak soon, make sure your all resting when u get chance!!

Gem
x

:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Ooh, forgot to mention, my MW rang yesterday with my Downs blood test results: super low, less than 1 in 10,000, which she told me is the lowest the computer can calculate to! So that's good news


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyy congrats Shifter hun :) .
Good luck on interview Katie hun , Charm the pants of them so they dont care about pregnancy lol .
Logie great to see a fellow freecycler :) .
Gwizz nice to see u again on the thread :) ,Pizza was yummmmmmmy Kebab pizza with chillie and a tiny bit of Garlic (Garlic allways makes me ill lol) .
Was super tasty allthow i felt like a house when i had finished well i looked like one anyway lol ...
Off i go to bank cheque and take layla to preschool .. See u later girlies . xx .


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> ive bought some maternity clothes now and they are just soooooo comfy, the elastic trick didnt work for me, got annoyed with it so just bought some lovely trousers from next.

Me too. I've been in maternity trousers for a few weeks. I got two pairs from Next too. The sizes are very generous though, so I am still having to pull them up all the time!!



KatienSam said:


> think i felt the baby do a somersault last night but not sure, this movement thing is weird, im sure at the time and then after i wonder if it was a movement! nightmare!

Oooh! How exciting!



KatienSam said:


> got a job interview today but i dont think i will get it as i have to tell them im pregnant (i was recommended to tell them!)... catch 22 situation on the job front for me, im bored stiff i want to go back to work!!

Good luck hun. Could you try temping? It would give you something to do, but takes off all the pressure of job hunting.


----------



## KatienSam

there is no tem work about either, im registered at 4 agencies and nothing!! grrr


----------



## Purple_Kitty

Brilliant news on the results, Shifter! 

Poor Kevin, who has been trying to hear the baby's heartbeat for over a week now with the doppler, is over the moon today. He finally heard it last night, and seemed very pleased to have found it on his own! He had me listen to make sure it was the right sound, and when I told him yeah, that was it, he was just beaming. 

Hope you're all having a fantastic day! Mine is going to be spent sweeping the floors, grooming the dog, and finishing the budgeting. The fun never stops here! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> there is no tem work about either, im registered at 4 agencies and nothing!! grrr

Oh dear :-/


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> ive bought some maternity clothes now and they are just soooooo comfy, the elastic trick didnt work for me, got annoyed with it so just bought some lovely trousers from next.
> 
> think i felt the baby do a somersault last night but not sure, this movement thing is weird, im sure at the time and then after i wonder if it was a movement! nightmare!
> 
> got a job interview today but i dont think i will get it as i have to tell them im pregnant (i was recommended to tell them!)... catch 22 situation on the job front for me, im bored stiff i want to go back to work!! i've done all my ironing (pretty much) and now im going to run out of things to do!!
> 
> going to pig out today i think, just through boredom!
> 
> hope your all well!
> 
> xxx

Please come and do my ironing Katie :lol: :lol:
Good luck with the job!!
I am shopping tomorrow for maternity trousers.
Thought I would get away with normal clothes till 20 week bu obv not!! They are same again today, not fastened and bobble on! Other pair fit me but are ALOT tghter! Am sick of it now so gonna get some! xx


----------



## jms895

Shifter - Excellent news on the results. I have mine next week. Also exam is 15th and no revision yet not had chance (!) but am off work next week, so if I keep logging on here - tell me off :rofl:
MM - I lurrrrrrve garlic pizzas but if I overdose...... major gut rot!! 
Beancounter - I hope your clothes last you hun!
Gwizz hope you are ok?
Katie - great news on the somersaults, I am yet to feel even a flutter!! Hoping for it to be soon x


----------



## Logiebear

Speaking of Pizza got a load of Dominoes vouchers for our local one this morning and to my shock https://mysmileyz.com/s/910.gif they were 50% off when you spend £30. Well I don't know if you've ever bought from dominos but £30 is easy to spend when there is 5 of us :rofl: so we £30 and it only costs us £15!!! :happydance: Guess what we are having for tea tomorrow :rofl:

Hope everyone is planning to have a great weekend and fill it with lovely stuff! Not like me who will be doing lots of housework and dragging my husband into help!! We will :laundry:and:iron:and:dishes:and:hangwashing:and then maybe some :sex: if he does well :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Tee hee hee Logie - you've gone loopy on the old icons! :D 

I am sooooo jealous of you ladies feeling your bubba's kick! I had a few evenings last week where I felt popping, bubbly movements, but since then nothing! Am still addicted to the old doppler though! Are the swooshing noises her kicking about in there?? 

What are you plans for the weekend? Am cooking fairy cakes right now - yum! :)


----------



## beancounter

ooh fairycakes! everyone seems to call them cupcakes now.. it that an american corruption or are they a different breed, I wonder. I stopped drinking coffee because I thought It was making peanut going mad in there but now I'm wondering how bad it would be if I drank some coffee because I haven't felt anything for a while?

I'm going down to dorset sunday, to peruse my sisters baby stuff and my mum has bought me a new chest of draws after my old one fell to bits...


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies ...
Ohhh cupcakes sound sooo yummy , Super good luck at getting that Job katie hun :) .
All this talk of Pizza I think actually i know id love to live at your house Logie hun lol.
Im cooking spag bol tonight when i can get my bum in to gear lol ..
Im have an AMAZING day :) . Soooo happy , Landlord came today to pick rent up , I explained baby is deffinatley a boy ! , And that iam going to struggle with the size of bedrooms etc .
Well they are kicking the woman out next door to me (Shes been collecting cats !!! has 7 in the house it stinks , The bad thing is she just collects them off the street even if they have an owner!!) . So There revamping the house compleatley in the next 6 Months it has 3 big bedrooms unlike mine and a toilet washroom upstairs bathroom downstairs and its mineeeeeeeeee , If we want it its ours , Of course i jumped at the offer so next year hoepfully when baby is about 4 months old will be moving next door .. No need for removals to next door either lol . 
Super happy . xxxxxx .
Hope all u girls are well . xx .


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> I am sooooo jealous of you ladies feeling your bubba's kick! I had a few evenings last week where I felt popping, bubbly movements, but since then nothing! Am still addicted to the old doppler though! Are the swooshing noises her kicking about in there??

No hun, that's the placenta. Blood flows through it, making the swooshing noises. Don't worry, the movements will come. They are still really irregular for me, not even every day yet but it won't be long for all of us.



lousielou said:


> What are you plans for the weekend? Am cooking fairy cakes right now - yum! :)

Hmmm fairy cakes.... do you make them with the yummy sweet cream on top with little wings? Near my secondary school was this wonderful bakery that did the *best* fairy cakes. I always used to get one on my way to the train station to go home!

I am starving this evening. I got home and had soup with fresh bread, but am still really hungry. I want fried chicken, followed by a stack of doughnuts! But hubby won't let me :hissy:


----------



## Shifter

MM - wow! Lucky you, that sounds ideal!


----------



## lousielou

Yay - congratz MM! Good for you, you must be thrilled! :D

Have so far eaten three of the fairy cakes. Feeling podgy now. Did a great big blob of icing on top of each (though wish I had done butterfly wings now you've mentioned it Shifter!) so they're quite sickly... 

Cor, 7PM and it's soooo dark outside already!

My book from Amazon arrived today - 'Childbirth Without Fear: The Principles and Practice of Natural Childbirth'. A few friends have recommended it to me, so will let you know what it's like!


----------



## mummymadness

Happy reading Louise hun :) .
MMMMM them cakes really do have my mouth drooling .. I still havent got round too making my spag bol lol .
Think it may change to sandwiches and yoghurt lol . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

hmmmmm fairycakes lol, we are just always hungry on this site lol!!

it is sooo dark outside, i hadnt noticed until you said that but winter is finally upon us i feel, trying to hold out with the heating for as long as possible but i feel it wont be too long now...

had my job interview it went very well but the pregnancy thing may be an issue, they didnt say that but then they cant can they so have to wait and see on Tuesday!

MM - house thing sounds great, i want to move lol, i love moving!!

beancounter - i have days when i dont think i feel baby move much even now, i still have days when i dont know for sure if iv felt it move at all, but then last night im sure it was a somersault but again im doubting myself today lol - crazy woman! I try drinking sugar or cold drinks.


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> My book from Amazon arrived today - 'Childbirth Without Fear: The Principles and Practice of Natural Childbirth'. A few friends have recommended it to me, so will let you know what it's like!

Ooh, do let us know how it is. I just looked it up and have added that and a few others to my wish list! Roll on xmas!


----------



## mummymadness

I loveee moving too :) :) . Thought i was the only one . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Hmm, moving... I love the opportunity to clear out lots of junk. I really love the fresh start you get. I'm especially looking forward to my upcoming move to be back near family, in the house my grandparents had my whole life, with completely new interior. But.... I don't like packing, or the rather daunting task of organising a move from one end of the country to the other :-/


----------



## lolly101

Beancounter, if you are struggling with your trousers peascocks do some really comfy trackies at £6!!!! They might keep you going! I like my next jeans but I keep having to pull them up too!!! which part of dorset are you visiting? Thats my corner of the world!! 

MM what an old bag that MW sounded like...good job you know what you are talking about!!!:dohh: (11days til Holby!!!!)

LouiseLou, hope you enjoy your reading and you havent polished off the fairy cakes!!!!( I would have by now -"because I can"!!)

I'm looking foward to a wedding tomorrow. I have had my dress ready since July!!! Typical its gonna rain!!! Never mind!!!:rofl:

Good luck with your packing shifter, I remember moving. When I packed I threw things away but DH kept things to sort out when we got here...Mmmm its still in the garage 4 years later!!!:rofl:

Hope you all have fantastic weekends:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

1p Mvies on Virgin media on demand films....
Sobs...Watched p.s i love you . .


----------



## Logiebear

I never use the movies on demand as I have it in my bedroom so never look. Is it a long time offer or was it just one night MM?

Hope everything is going for all you lovely March ladies and I feel like Dj when I say that :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

hey ladies! haven't dropped in in a while - i think alot of us have been "nesting" lately by the sound of things. I just moved too and like shifter... I HATE packing.
Love the clear out of junk that moving brings though!!

Glad yo hear I'm not the only one needing maternity jeans already... They are still a little on the big side but soooooo comfy. YAY!

Oh and mm - that mw sounds a right b1tch.... 

Hope you're all well girls!


----------



## beancounter

lolly101 said:


> Beancounter, if you are struggling with your trousers peascocks do some really comfy trackies at £6!!!! They might keep you going! I like my next jeans but I keep having to pull them up too!!! which part of dorset are you visiting? Thats my corner of the world!!

Heh. My sister suggested that, before complaining I was too trendy. I got some trackie bottoms from tescos but can only wear them in the house or exercise. But my trousers are all low cut (because i had a small waist and a big arse, so regular trousers never fit) so I was really sad yesterday and tried to expand my stomach out to it's max size. I'm hopeful they will last a while if I get some extenders 

I was born in dorchester. My family are still nearby.


----------



## beancounter

oh i know what I was going to ask.. do the maternity clothes places do jeans with extra long legs? Or is that hoping to much? (just thinking ahead :D)

have good weekends everyone :D


----------



## tiggertea

no idea beancounter.... i need them with extra short legs....
i'm only 5ft tall so EVERYTHING seems to have extra long legs in my world.... :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

They have a promo at the miniute hun ... If you go on demand then to the movies part and special offers all threw march they have 2 different films per week for 1p !!! .
This week starting the 3rd is P.s i love you and Rambo :) .
Next week is the Cottage and something else not sure what . 
Ohhh and the end week in October layla is dead excited Mr mogoriums magic shop :) .


----------



## KatienSam

beancounter and tiggertea, look online at Next, im 5ft 1 and got short leg trousers and jeans! and i know they do extra long length too. my jersey type trousers were £17 and my jeans were £22 i think!! Very comfy!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks MM that's great hun, will have to find one to watch now lol.

Beancounter Next do 33" leg as their long ones. Is that long enough. Most places just have standard legs for maternity pants which I find annoying. I have a 31" inside leg and the pants are either too short or too long!!!


----------



## lousielou

Eek! I normally only weigh myself once a week, but thought I looked a bit podgier than usual this morning so hopped on the scales again. I last weighed myself on Tuesday and since then I've somehow put on 4lbs! This is my first gain so far, and I'm just a bit shocked it's happened in a matter of days!

Am going to lay off those bloody fairy cakes now.


----------



## tiggertea

thanks KnS! off to look now! :)

aw lousielou don't worry too much bout the gain! mmmmm fairy cakes.... stop teasing me!!!!

hubby just took me out and bought me a few nice maternity tops. and a larger ring to wear on my wedding finger.... slightly swollen already and do't want to have to get my wedding band cut off!! :'(


----------



## KatienSam

i have put on 2-3lb so far, and 1 of these i think i put on in this last week, had a weeny growth spurt as you will see in my 19 week photo on monday... 

i had a shock day today as well, realisation that im near enough half way... im going to be a mum soon!! im having a baby and everyone will be able to tell soon coz im really starting to show! wow!


----------



## Shifter

The thing about trouser lengths is really annoying. I'm 5'3" and a pre-pregnancy size 18 on my bottom half. The petite length trousers only go up to a size 14 in most cases and for some reason, manufacturers seem to think that if you are a size 18 you must be a glamazon woman and 6' tall :hissy:

So all my trousers have to be rolled up and these maternity trousers that I have only had for about 3 weeks are already starting to wear holes in the bottom where they scrape along the ground :hissy:

I forgot to weigh myself this Friday (my normal weigh in day) and I forgot again this morning, so I have no idea how much I've put on in the last week. But the week before I gained 3lbs, resulting in a net gain of 1lb since pre-pregnancy. My tummy is getting very big now, I swear it expands two inches every couple of days! So the weight gain is sure to come thick and fast from now on. I'm trying not to mind, it's bound to happen.

Hubby and I are going to friend's flat-warming party tonight, so I'll have to miss Strictly :-( I hope they have it on catch up so I can watch it when we get home, or in the morning.

And I actually did some very productive revision today, yay me


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls ..
Sorry i wasnt around today was my cousins daughters birthday party .. Well thekids loved it there poooped out in bed snoring HaHaHa ..
Got to show bump off too yayyy , Some one who i didnt even know noticed i was very chuffed :) .
Allso after loosing weight i wondered a little , Well today i weighed myself ..
Pre pregnancy i was 9 stone .. i lost 2 pounds .. Now today after 3 days when i lost weight iam at a nice 9 stone 4 !! ... Yayyyy iam putting weight on at last .
Very happy today .
Ohh and Baby has started regular movements now , Not just the odd movement more like 20 or so movements a day .
Hope all u girlies are well and enjoying x factor ohhh i love it :) .
xxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

I love feeling my baby move inside now, it feels great. can't believe I never noticed it this early before lol I think it's because after my m/c's this year I am paying such close attention to every little thing.

Everyones 20 weeks scans coming up soon too, how exciting, when most of us will be finding out the colour and some maybe not. What an exciting time for us all again!!!

My weight gain is none existant. I started a lot larger than you lot apparently lol. I was 14st 6lb and now I am 14st 4lb lol. I know the weight gain won't start for another 10 weeks for me, or that's how my last 2 pregnancies have gone but being diabetic I can't eat alot and have restriced times to eat too. So it's not as easy for me to gain weight :sad:

I missed the xfactor last night as I fell asleep but will be watching it this morning so I can watch tonight!!


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> I love feeling my baby move inside now, it feels great. can't believe I never noticed it this early before lol I think it's because after my m/c's this year I am paying such close attention to every little thing.

You feel movement earlier with each pregnancy, so that'll be why hun.



Logiebear said:


> Everyones 20 weeks scans coming up soon too, how exciting, when most of us will be finding out the colour and some maybe not. What an exciting time for us all again!!!

Team yellow all the way for me. I don't think I'm the only one of us lot staying that way either...



Logiebear said:


> My weight gain is none existant. I started a lot larger than you lot apparently lol. I was 14st 6lb and now I am 14st 4lb lol. I know the weight gain won't start for another 10 weeks for me, or that's how my last 2 pregnancies have gone but being diabetic I can't eat alot and have restriced times to eat too. So it's not as easy for me to gain weight :sad:

Surely that's a good thing all in all? As long as bubs is healthy. Pre-pregnancy I was 12st 6lbs and am generally in agreement with the advice that the bigger you are the less weight you should gain. So I'm not at all worried about my lack of weight gain so far, I'm quite please that I haven't had to worry I was gaining too much too fast!

Am caught up on Strictly now. What a good night for the boys! Austin and Tom really can move, I think we're looking at two of the finalists right there. Although there are some very strong competitors among the ladies too. Looks to be a very exciting competition


----------



## mummymadness

I loveeeeee Tom , I think he moves great :) .
I have a feeling gary or The older man ohhhh whats his name may be in the bottom tonight .
Im off for my Routine Sunday dinner at Mums and playing New market (Cards) With my nanna and mum for the afternoon .
Have anice Sunday girls . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

i still dont feel regular movements... i feel everyday once or twice but i couldnt count them i dont think, if i did i dont think they could be counted on more than 1 hand.

i went to see Lee Evans at the O2 last night and it was the best show ever, i saw him couple of years ago on his last tour and he was even better this year. I was crying with laughter all the way through.

So i missed strictly last night but my lovely OH recorded in on Sky+ for me so i can watch it today yay!!!

Have a lovely sunday ladies, steak,chips, gravey and onion rings for dindins tonight hmmmm xx


----------



## beancounter

I'm having a crap day! I got 3/4 of the way to my mum's and the car broke down again :( We just got towed all the way back... when i realised I was going to have to go back I started to cry (durr, stupid) because I was so excited about showing mum my little bump. But she actually drove out to where we were broken down to see us for 1/2 an hour while we waited for the tow guy which was nice. I just needed to moan though:hissy: sorry


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> I'm having a crap day! I got 3/4 of the way to my mum's and the car broke down again :( We just got towed all the way back... when i realised I was going to have to go back I started to cry (durr, stupid) because I was so excited about showing mum my little bump. But she actually drove out to where we were broken down to see us for 1/2 an hour while we waited for the tow guy which was nice. I just needed to moan though:hissy: sorry

Aw, sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

I have been revising today, had another good session of it. Am starting to feel less panic about the exam (which is one week tomorrow).

My SIL gave birth in the early hours of yesterday morning, another boy :happydance:

Hubby was packed off to the supermarket this afternoon to pick up a few essentials and when he got back he told me that he wandered through the baby section completely of his own accord! :happydance: He said they have some lovely Winnie the Pooh newborn stuff, including little booties :happydance: Must go back and buy asap!

Hubby has also been asked to be a supporting adult for our best friends' baby boy. He was born in May and they are having his naming ceremony soon, unfortunately it's the weekend of our move so we won't be able to go, but they were still keen to ask hubby to do this and he is so pleased to have been asked. No doubt his sister will ask him to be godfather to her second son as well, so hubby will be one/similar three times over! (I'm a bit jealous though as I've never been asked)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hi girls, hope you are all ok,
WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU HAVE HAD A LITTLE BIT OF BLEEDING AT ALL AT THIS STAGE.I had a little this morning in the loo, but I was suffering with the childrens diarrhea bug at the time! There wasnt any blood when i wiped, only a little in the loo.
I havent had anymore since 7am, but I am really worried, just when everything is going so well, now I can think of anything else, and I am so worried.

Shimmy,
x


----------



## passengerrach

shimmy i havnt had any bleeding but i think it was prob to do with the diarrea hun try not to worry (easier said than done i no hun)

how long till everyones 20 week scans now?
mines on the 20th so 2 weeks to go now :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Not Had it Shimmy hun , But try not worry .. A tiny amount in the toilet while you have a bad bowel i would say sounds perfectly normal , If ever in doubt hun , Dont be afraid to ask MW . Hugs . xx .

Rachhhhhhhhhh Nice to see ya hun , Hows u been ?? .
Iv got my next scan 14th of this month :) . Urs is soon around the corner hun , I bet your geting excited now ? . Any changes with you Movements etc ?. xx .


----------



## lousielou

Hope your weekend got better BC... you too Shimmy. :hugs: Like the girls said, I don't think it's anything to worry about :)

I was rather enthusiastic in my involvement in a pregnancy fitness DVD on Saturday, so spent the majority of yesterday being unable to move my legs properly - agony! Am still stiff today! May stick to the yoga... OH thought it was hysterical so I'm going to make *him* do a workout to it later. Hopefully that smug grin he has will disappear!!


----------



## lousielou

Oh, and I have ages until my scan :( - another four weeks! I _think_ the hospital will tell me the sex, but I might ring later to double check. Will pay for private 3d one if not - I'm sooooooooo impatient!! :D


----------



## Shifter

Shimmy - try not to worry, but if you do have any more bleeding talk to your MW :hugs:

My next scan isn't until the 29th - right before we move!


----------



## tiggertea

Hopefully you've nothing to worry about shimmy, just a side effect of the bug you had.

I'll have another scan on 17th when i see the consultant again but the "big" one at 22weeks isn't til 17th November. soooooo long to wait! although we are def staying firmly on team yellow!


----------



## beancounter

hello
shimmy- I wouldn't worry, It's not uncommon to have bloody stools in pregnancy, and diarrhoea generally. There are lots of blood vessels there (why? I have no idea) and they get enlarged with all the extra blood you have, that's why piles are a problem.

My scan is not till the 3rd :( because I was away for the date I was given so I have to wait even longer. poo

Even the yoga makes my legs ache! All that squatting :D


----------



## jms895

Hi girls sorry I have not been on been really busy, catching up on here now for an hour or so and reading threads but then back on to revision.
PS got a distinction on my last assignment - 85% :wohoo: so my overall continuous assessment is distinction, just need 85% for exam now :dohh: fat chance!
Hope you al;l enjoyed your weekend? I went shopping for mat clothes and looked like a sack of sh*t way too big!! So back to the bobble trick for me for a bit!! :lol: xxx
Take care all and will log on and off today


----------



## mummymadness

Good old Bobble trick Jade lol works everytime :) .
I have 2 pairs of mat trousers wich yopu can pull tight or ease out the further you get , But i was given them didnt buy ..
I Found with both others , I went to Primark , got some plain Jogging style trousers and they strecthed all the way threw my pregnancy i loved them :) .
Louise hun i did giggle reading your post , I hope a warm bath eases that stiffness a little . xxx .


----------



## jms895

I have been given some too and they are too big :cry:
Oh well, not be long!!
Wasnt Xfactor and Strictly ace!! :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh yes , I loved the boys on strictly :) .
X factor i was impressed , I like the spanish lady and the blonde haired girl in Cheryls .
I did want Alan the very pretty man in simons group to go threw and he didnt but i do like Austin .
xxx .


----------



## jms895

I want alexandra to win win win she is bloody brilliant xx


----------



## Shifter

The yoga squats are so hard to hold!! My DVD has loads of them in, but the good news is that they are getting easier. I don't tend to ache afterwards though.

Well done Jade! I have never gotten marks that high with the OU, but I'm expecting a 2:1 for my degree. This year has been really hard for me, luckily I have enough credits from other courses that this one won't actually count in working out my degree result! I just need to pass the exam... hmm :-/


----------



## jms895

Shifter good luck for the exam when Is it? Mine is the 15th - wish me luck!! xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Shifter good luck for the exam when Is it? Mine is the 15th - wish me luck!! xx

A week today, the 13th :sick:

Good luck hun!

Ugh. I don't feel well, I've got really bad stretching pains every time I stand up :cry:


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Shifter good luck for the exam when Is it? Mine is the 15th - wish me luck!! xx
> 
> A week today, the 13th :sick:
> 
> Good luck hun!
> 
> Ugh. I don't feel well, I've got really bad stretching pains every time I stand up :cry:Click to expand...

I been getting stretching pains last few days too. Expecially when I get up quick off the chair etc. I hate it. Keep forgetting.

Right now my jeans officially look stupid and do not fit.
Trackies are out today and will be out all week!! :cry:


----------



## Logiebear

Congrats on reaching 100 pages on this fab thread ladies!! 

I am in jogging pants alot as maternity pants are ok but they fall down a fair bit :rofl:

I have been caught with a stonking cold now and I am feeling like a large bag a steaming doggy do! :cry: It is playing havoc with my diabetes too so I am struggling at the mo and my boys are playing up! Atleast the youngest is sleeping past 6am hooray!! 6,15am today! Great lol

Well done Jade by the way! Good luck with your exams too.


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: on 1000 replies and 100 pages for us March ladies :wohoo:

Now my jeans are officially looking stupid, the joggers make me look like a minger :dohh: I look and feel horrible. Though OH told me I looked like Sleeping beauty whilst I was sleeping this morning, bless him :cloud9: bet he was telling lies :cry:


----------



## wanababy

> I was rather enthusiastic in my involvement in a pregnancy fitness DVD on Saturday, so spent the majority of yesterday being unable to move my legs properly - agony! Am still stiff today! May stick to the yoga... OH thought it was hysterical so I'm going to make *him* do a workout to it later. Hopefully that smug grin he has will disappear!!

Ooh can you tell me what fitness DVD you've been doing? I've been meaning to have a search on net but never got round to it!....Is it good and how long is the workout?? I've tried Yoga but didn't think much of it in the past - can't do the breathing thing lol...Thank yooouuu!!!

I still have a membership for the gym but cannot bring myself to go. As for the weight issue - my pre-pregnancy weight was 13st 9lb and I am now 15st 3lb - Work that one out!!! I have PILED the weight on so am keen to do something and very SOON!!! But in the privacy of my own home as I feel so awful about my shape at the mo - Not my growing bump though - am proud of that!! - but the rest of my body - I've let myself go....

Hope all of you are well

Shimmy - I would ring MW for peace of mind - do you have a doppler you can listen to HB with? Maybe that would prob put your mind at ease....

Take care...

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa i bet his not telling lies lol .
Hope ur cold passes soon Logie hun , Everyone seems to be catching it lately ..
Laylas pre school there all dropping like flies .
Whooooooooooo we made 100 pages , Super great March ladies :) . xx .
Congrats Jade them results look real good . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Hope you get better soon Logie.

Jade - I bet he meant it


----------



## lousielou

Hey wanababy - I've got the Prenatal Fitness Fix. The best pregnancy one I've tried so far. It's not all wishy-washy, you do actually feel like you're exercising (and am still feeling it now too...!). The workout is 40 minutes long. I got mine from Amazon, about £10 +p&p. Plus there's a second workout you can do with your OH too, so am going to get my fella to have a go with me doing that tomorrow! .... The only thing about _that_ bit is that the instructor's hubby and on-screen partner is that yummy bloke from Desperate Housewives, so it's quite hard to concentrate properly!! 

I do my Bhudda Bellies yoga DVD every few days too. I am very, very unflexible at the moment though and can barely do some of the positions! Can't reach my toes properly!!:D


----------



## lousielou

Woo hoo - this is a really long thread now girls!! Well done on your mark Jade, and hope you're feeling better soon Logie!


----------



## jms895

wanababy - try not to let the weight get you down, I do it too, but just try and do some walking, I think thats good and maybe swimming?
Logiebear hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> Hey wanababy - I've got the Prenatal Fitness Fix. The best pregnancy one I've tried so far. It's not all wishy-washy, you do actually feel like you're exercising (and am still feeling it now too...!). The workout is 40 minutes long. I got mine from Amazon, about £10 +p&p. Plus there's a second workout you can do with your OH too, so am going to get my fella to have a go with me doing that tomorrow! .... The only thing about _that_ bit is that the instructor's hubby and on-screen partner is that yummy bloke from Desperate Housewives, so it's quite hard to concentrate properly!!

Which yummy bloke? Nathan Fillion? :cloud9:



lousielou said:


> I do my Bhudda Bellies yoga DVD every few days too. I am very, very unflexible at the moment though and can barely do some of the positions! Can't reach my toes properly!!:D

Ooh hun, you shouldn't be trying to reach your toes right now! You should be modifying the poses to allow for your growing bump and to make sure you don't injure your back due to increased relaxin in your spine when pregnant.


----------



## jms895

WOW i think my stomach would kill me if I tried to touch my toes now, in fact I bet I cant do it. Gonna post a bump pic in a mo as I have grown - again!!


----------



## jms895

Hey girls here is my little bump developing :lol:
https://i472.photobucket.com/albums/rr85/jms895/15week5days.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

yay! growing nicely jms :)


----------



## Shifter

Lovely bump Jade hun!

I may post a pic of mine later...


----------



## beancounter

OOOOOOOoooooooohhh bump. It looks great!! Mine hasn't grown. I tried really hard to look preggers at the garage (for sympathy )

I've always been really flexible and I think that's not so good in pregnancy because I'm so loose now I'm getting joint pain Im like a badly strung puppet lol. 

I just popped on to say good luck to shifter & jms. It is possible to get 85% in an exam I did once but it was an equation type exam not an essay one so you couldn't get the answers wrong. 

I went to bed after lunch, how lazy am I? I just got up. I am no longer in a bad mood after I had a fit of rage after some unsolicited advice concerning my car. But just in case, I don't think anyone should suggest I buy a ford.


----------



## jms895

Beancounter not be long for the bump!!

Wow my dog is sat on the floor and I can see the puppies kicking!! :cloud9: not be long now, I reckon saturday or sunday :lol:


----------



## lousielou

James Denton is the guy... 

Don't worry, I did completely give up trying to do any remotely strenuous poses almost as soon as I found out I was pregnant... that's why I'm now so unbendy I think! Was going to do some yoga this evening, but can't move properly still so am going to give it a miss now! Aqua natal tomorrow which I absolutely love! It's all so swooshy and relazing - bliss!


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, I'm jealous of your bump too Jade! I have the strech marks (grrr) but just the teeniest of podge, no bump so to speak. how exciting about the puppies!! 

BC - I have been having the odd afternoon nap too... don't feel guilty, take full advantage I say!!


----------



## tiggertea

can i have some of ur energy lousielou? :)


----------



## mummymadness

Lovely bump Jade :) .
Im sure you will have a big growth spurt real soon Beancounter . xxx .


----------



## jms895

I am still convinced the bump is secretly fat!!

I am soo tired now again, having a curry tonight and a bottle of beer to celebrate my assignment results (seeing as I cant go out on the lash to celebrate :lol:)

May have a nap in a mo... my house is a tip and I cant be bothered to tidy up!!

Loving having a week off work.... so nice..... just wish I didnt have to revise :cry:

Lousielou - James Denton is GORGEOUS, I love him in desperate housewives, Mike Delfino aint it? Susan's husband... xx


----------



## lousielou

tiggertea said:


> can i have some of ur energy lousielou? :)

Ha! It's from all the sugary cakes I'm afraid!! Vicous circle really; haven't got the energy to exercise without the sugar, and I haven't got the _need_ to exercise without it! :D


----------



## tiggertea

lousielou said:


> Ha! It's from all the sugary cakes I'm afraid!! Vicous circle really; haven't got the energy to exercise without the sugar, and I haven't got the _need_ to exercise without it! :D

:rofl: i see what ya mean..... cruel, cruel world!!!


----------



## Logiebear

Well it's official I am ready for the knackers yard ladies. I have this terrible cold which is only getting worse and unfortunately being diabetic means my blood sugars are awful which is really bad for the baby! I am trying si hard but it is so difficult and I feel like such a failure atm. I'm sorry to be so depressive, doesn't help when my youngest has had me up since 5.11am :sleep:

I am glad everyone seems to be doing so well and looking forward to finding out about everyones scan soon too. Mine is the last one I think on 14/11!! I will be over 21 weeks then too!

I have a midwife app today to check my bp and I am hoping she will listen to the hb but I don't think they do it this ealry round here. They I have shopping after that, how lovely :rofl:

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day and catch up soon xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Aw Logie.... :hugs:
I can't imagine how crap you must be feeling - it can only get better (bright side?) :)

MW listened to bump's heartbeat at my 14 week appt (and believe me when i say we only get the bare essentials around here!) so hopefully you'll get to listen in and it will give you a little much-needed boost!

Take care hun xx


----------



## lousielou

Aw Logie, poor you! My OH leaps out of bed with vigour and gusto at 6am and that's bad enough...can't imagine it's much fun an hour earlier :( Hope you're feeling better soon though. 

Felt more movement again last night... I think! It's so wierd, I'm not sure I know what I'm expecting! It feels like little twitches but as soon as it stops I wonder if I just imagined it... I'm spending my evenings lying on the sofa with my hand pressed flat against my tummy. 

Aqua natal this morning, and then trying to sort out wedding stuff later. The paperwork is boring and stressing me out!! Am trying to organise doggy fostering rather then kennels for my pup, so need to go and meet the prospective fosterer at some point this week! Jade, when yours has her puppies will you post some pictures??


----------



## Logiebear

Yes please Jade, puppy pics!! I love little puppies. My puppy is 5 yrs old next month he is huge though and not so little lol but he is si playful, just like a little puppy. this is my woofer:

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/100_0809.jpg

He is a big dog but looks little on that pic lol. that was when we first got him.

Enjoy aquanatal Louise, I loved it when I had my second one 3 yrs ago!


----------



## Shifter

Sorry you're feeling rough logie :hugs: hope you feel better soon. Just remember that all colds pass... (although I have to say that since I had one a few weeks ago I have had a permanently stuffy nose, but I gather this is common in pregnancy anyway)

I'm feeling really emotional this morning. I saw my GP, who has also been giving me Cognitive Behavioural Therapy for the last six months, I won't be seeing her again before we move so we had quite an emotional goodbye. I get on really well with her, she's been my GP for six years and she went out of her way to give me CBT in her off hours so that I didn't have to go private for it. She asked me to keep in touch, let her know my exam result and tell her about the baby when it comes. I'm really going to miss her and I'm so sorry she won't get to be my LO's family doctor :cry::cry::cry:

I think I'm going to send her flowers to thank her for being a great doctor and therapist.


----------



## mummymadness

What a nice idea about the flowers Shifter hun :) .
So sorry your feeling Rubbish Logie Tonight ask OH if he will put your Little one to bed and have a hot relaxing bath , With maybe some menthol in to help ease the cold (Allways cheers me up) .
Hope everyones feeling ok , Apart from this cold doing the rounds every where .
I have a scan in 7 days and i can allready feel my self getting anxious and nervous , It seems to allways happen just before a scan !!! , I feel sick and start with my pesimist head !! , I think its a problem with me lol .
I guess i have had 2 hard pregnancies and labours in the past and so cannot belive everything is fine this time (Allthow clearly by my previous scans heart rate and kicks it is) .
Iam sure by around 3 pm Tuesday i will feel allot better .
Looking forward to Tonight me and OH have had a few how do i put it romance problems :( , So iam cooking a special meal tonight home made lasagne and got a nice dvd out to rent :) .
If you smell burning girls dont worry its just my cooking HaHaHaHa . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> What a nice idea about the flowers Shifter hun :) .
> So sorry your feeling Rubbish Logie Tonight ask OH if he will put your Little one to bed and have a hot relaxing bath , With maybe some menthol in to help ease the cold (Allways cheers me up) .
> Hope everyones feeling ok , Apart from this cold doing the rounds every where .
> I have a scan in 7 days and i can allready feel my self getting anxious and nervous , It seems to allways happen just before a scan !!! , I feel sick and start with my pesimist head !! , I think its a problem with me lol .
> I guess i have had 2 hard pregnancies and labours in the past and so cannot belive everything is fine this time (Allthow clearly by my previous scans heart rate and kicks it is) .
> Iam sure by around 3 pm Tuesday i will feel allot better .
> Looking forward to Tonight me and OH have had a few how do i put it romance problems :( , So iam cooking a special meal tonight home made lasagne and got a nice dvd out to rent :) .
> If you smell burning girls dont worry its just my cooking HaHaHaHa . xxx .

Sorry to hear that hun. Hope the meal does the trick! It's easy to forget to make time for one another. Sometimes hubby and I will go days without a quiet moment with just the two/three of us! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Here's a little pick me up, a pic of my bump. For some reason our camera has decided to throw a fit so it's a bit dodgy quality, but you can make out my bump nicely enough:
 



Attached Files:







bump17weeks.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## beancounter

aw luffly bump shifter. I have a cold today too :(


----------



## tiggertea

yukky horrible british weather giving us all colds! :hugs: to all!


----------



## mummymadness

Lovely bump Shifter :) . x .


----------



## lolly101

Lovely bump Shifter... I love the flowers idea, she will loove them...
MM i hope you have a good evening, especially as there is no Holby til next week!!:cry: I get worried before the scans too...I got 3 weeks til mine but I'm starting to thing of all the things that can be wrong already...
I have Laryngitis and feel like crap and now DH is lying on the sofa dying of it too!!!!! I am getting worried with all this coughing but I guess I am being parnoid, I have to hold my tummy to "protect" baby... I'm sure it has been kicking me to let me know it's ok!!!!
Logiebear I hope you have a long relaxing bath tonight and you feel better soon
:hug: to you all xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks for the bath idea ladies but I have to go to asda when the boys are in bed and leave keirra and dave here doing her home work!

On the plus side though I got to hear the baby's heart beat at the midwife app and Ryan stood on a stool at the side of the bed and helped the mw hold the doppler. It was so gorgeous and he giggled when he heard the hb. I had a good day after all.

Hope you have a lovely evening MM xxx


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> I have Laryngitis and feel like crap and now DH is lying on the sofa dying of it too!!!!! I am getting worried with all this coughing but I guess I am being parnoid, I have to hold my tummy to "protect" baby... I'm sure it has been kicking me to let me know it's ok!!!!

Aww, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Whooooooooooo Lasagne went great . No burnt bits in site lol .
Now having a rest (Told Oh checking imortant emails to sneak on BnB lol) .
Then on to dvd and well who knows what the rest of the night may bring lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Whooooooooooo Lasagne went great . No burnt bits in site lol .
> Now having a rest (Told Oh checking imortant emails to sneak on BnB lol) .
> Then on to dvd and well who knows what the rest of the night may bring lol . xxx .

Good :sex: hun !!! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Ok Didnt happen lol ...
We had a great Meal , Watched some tv .. Got kids settled in bed .. Then crashed on the bed cuddled and counted up all our baby stuff we have baught lol .
Was a great night thow . xxx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi girls, 

hope your al ok, hope the cold clears up for you soon logie, what a cute bump shifter, glad your night went well MM, had my mw appoint yest, had bloods done although it was like getting blood from a stone my body just does not like giving up its blood without a struggle, bp was up so she wants to monitor me :(, heard bubs hb very briefly and bump measuring 18 weeks instead of 16 which mw said was ok.

Hope you are all well


:hug::hug:

claire xx


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone, my I have missed a load on here again!!
Logie bear and lolly hope you both feel better soon
Lucy yes I will post some pics, not be long now, they are all moving about in her tummy and you can feel and see it - its freaky!! Bless her
Mummymadness - scan in 7 days again how exciting! I have to wait till the 12th Nov :cry:
Well I have a spa tomorrow so a pampering day, yoga maybe, facial, eyebrows done, massage, swimming, jacuzzi, 3 course meal etc etc CANT WAIT
Been revising all day (8 hours) so other half cooked me a spag bol, run me a bath with candles then gave me a massage with Bio-oil :rofl:
Now in bed with laptop all refreshed and looking forward to tomorrow
Nice bump Shifter!!
Beancounter, you got a bumpt to show us??!!
Katiensam - you are growing girl!! :cloud9:
Bye for now and hope to catch up tomorrow night girlies xx


----------



## lousielou

Jade - a spa day?? I am sooooo seethingly jealous! I've got a facial later on though - a Guinot Hydradermie - they are the most fantastic facials I've ever had... my skin looks better almost instantly! Hoping for a gorgeously clear complexion by December!


----------



## lousielou

aurora32 said:


> bump measuring 18 weeks instead of 16 which mw said was ok.

Hi Claire - what does that mean? I've heard a few people mention that their bumps are measuring a bit out, but how is a bump measured?? Is it the actual bump? Sorry if I'm being really thick, I don't understand! :blush:


----------



## lousielou

Oooh, I am so excited - forgot to say, I have a bump!!! Well, if I lie down, my tummy is no longer flat! Still can't _really_ tell when I'm upright. I'll try to post a pic later, but I did the photobucket lark last time and failed miserably... I have no patience for techinical things!!


----------



## Shifter

MM - sounds like you still had a nice evening 

A spa day sounds good, well done on the revision Jade hun. I feel like pulling a sicky from work so I can do lots of revision :blush:

Lousielou - your MW will at some point measure your tummy with a tape measure. My MW hasn't measured me, or weighed me. She doesn't seem to worry about my size, which I don't mind :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Ooh, nearly forgot to say that I felt first defined movement this morning! It was beyond flutters, I could tell bubs was rolling around in there, it was lovely :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Oh, does she measure around the waist or around the bump? I don't get how that works to be honest... my bump is teeny!! *feeling pretty thick this morning...*


----------



## lousielou

Shifter said:


> Ooh, nearly forgot to say that I felt first defined movement this morning! It was beyond flutters, I could tell bubs was rolling around in there, it was lovely :happydance:

Yay! That's so cool - congratulations!!


----------



## beancounter

i think I felt peanut actually kicking. Is it too early? I could even feel it on the outside! Anyway, exciting stuff. I am literally a river of snot today. it's actually quite impressive. at least it's sunny. 

I can show you last weeks bump pic jade, it's really not very exciting, I didnt bother this week. Have fun being pampered!


----------



## tiggertea

So jealous of your spa day Jade  enjoy it - think i'm gonna have to start dropping hints to hubby that something like that is just what i need..... hmmmmmmm

enjoy your facial lucy - i'm sure your skin will be fab by dec.
and (i might be wrong but) i think i read somewhere that they measure up your bump from the top of the pubic bone to the top of the uterus to check all is growing properly. (Sorry if I'm completely barking up the wrong tree!!!)

congrats on feeling some very definite movement shifter!

hope all you girls with the cold are starting to feel better too.


does anyone else have backache right now? My poor back has been getting steadily worse over the past few days and just wondered if i should be feeling it this early on....


----------



## KatienSam

louiselou they measure you from your pubic bone to top of uterus and eventually it will match up to your number of weeks (they let you off a couple of CM's each way tho). My bump seems to have slowed in its growing this week but i am sure it will make up for it next week! got my scan a week monday il be 21 weeks!! wowsers! remaining in team yellow tho! everyone is saying its going quickly but i feel like it is dragging at the moment!

cant believe you all have colds, i woke up with a sore throat but my breakie and orange juice seems to have sorted that.

Is anyone else still taking prenatal vitamins?!


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> I am literally a river of snot today. it's actually quite impressive.

:rofl::rofl: you poor thing!!! hopefully you'll feel better soon!

as for the kicking - YAY! congrats!


----------



## KatienSam

p.s. been feeling more twitches and bits in the mornings now, few little thuds so i think im getting tuned inti baby movements!

*gone to book a spa day* lol xx


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> and (i might be wrong but) i think i read somewhere that they measure up your bump from the top of the pubic bone to the top of the uterus to check all is growing properly. (Sorry if I'm completely barking up the wrong tree!!!)

That's right.



tiggertea said:


> does anyone else have backache right now? My poor back has been getting steadily worse over the past few days and just wondered if i should be feeling it this early on....

Everyone's different hun. Are you managing to sleep on your side ok? If I roll onto my back I tend to get back ache due to the nerves that get trapped.


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter said:


> Everyone's different hun. Are you managing to sleep on your side ok? If I roll onto my back I tend to get back ache due to the nerves that get trapped.

yep, i think for the most part i'm sleeping on my side, always did anyway so that part wasn't really a problem (thankfully!!) 

I guess i can't really complain tho - i got off pretty lightly on the morning sickness in last tri so _something_ has to hit me hard....


----------



## beancounter

i can't sleep on my side at all. I'll wake up dead one of these mornings. My backs been ok, but then I insisted on anew mattress before TTC. OH thought the only one was comfy till he got the new one which was twice as fat and had no visible springs poking through. He's didn't get out of bed for 3 days...


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> i can't sleep on my side at all. I'll wake up dead one of these mornings. My backs been ok, but then I insisted on anew mattress before TTC. OH thought the only one was comfy till he got the new one which was twice as fat and had no visible springs poking through. He's didn't get out of bed for 3 days...

not leaving bed for 3 days would have helped with the ttc efforts ;) hehe


----------



## Shifter

Lol!


----------



## aurora32

lousielou said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> bump measuring 18 weeks instead of 16 which mw said was ok.
> 
> Hi Claire - what does that mean? I've heard a few people mention that their bumps are measuring a bit out, but how is a bump measured?? Is it the actual bump? Sorry if I'm being really thick, I don't understand! :blush:Click to expand...

HI hunn,

No you are not being thick at all Mw measures from the top of your pubic bone to where the top of your uterus is in cm and your bump should measure in cm the same as you are in weeks, mine was at 18 weeks even though im just 16+5 they let you have 2 cm without having concern me being pg with no 5 its expected to be a little bigger due to all the stretchyness :rofl:, if there is too much discrepancy they will send you for a scan.


claire xx


----------



## aurora32

Im not suffering backache as yet but my bump hurts when i lay down in bed and i cannot get comfy and not slept properly for weeks now :(, was thinking of getting one of those big v pillows and see if that helps anything is worth a try.


Claire xx


----------



## lousielou

:blush: Oooh, see I was thinking they got the tape measure out and wrapped it around your bump-bit in a circle... :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

I have a v pillow, but mainly use it to prop myself up rather than wedging it inbetween my legs and under my bump. I can't seem to sleep no matter what I try and the v pillow makes rolling onto my other side like a military operation!


----------



## beancounter

i'm thinking about one of these?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...6738&creativeASIN=B000UTPIW6&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

you reckon it's worth the money?


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls .. Sorry every one is having aches and pains hope it eases up soon , And you all get a nice nights sleep :) .
5 days to go for me whoooo excited and nervous i think .
Jade i cannot belive you went to your Spa day and didnt even offer to smuggle me in your bag ROFL .
Its strange about Midwives etc measuring your tummy , I just looked my next midwife appointment is Xmas week , So after this scan next week .. Im all alone untill xmas lol .

Ohhh and im ever so happy today some very very kind woman on Freecycle emailed me to tell me she had her baby last year and has tonnes of baby boys clothes some new and i was welcome to them if i wanted them :) . How very nice of her , Going to pick them up at 4 . xxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

I love freecycle. I have tonnes of boys clothes too with having 2 little ones but I am waiting to sort them out if this is a boy or not :rofl:

Knowing my luck I would give them away and then this would be a boy lol.

Spa day indeed Jade, you lucky sod!

I went to my midwife yesterday and I asked ehr nicely if I could hear the hb and she said YES!!! I was so excited. So I lay on the bed and my boys were with me so shaun was in his pram and ryan stodd up on a stool which was next to the bed and the midwife let him hold the doppler with her. He was brilliant and she was great with him. When we heard the hb I started to cry and Ryan laughed :rofl: Kids hey!!

Anyway I loved it. Although I am still on weekly apps at the min I am hoping after my next cons app on 24th Oct that I can convince hin to leave me be for a month atleast. No mw's either. My bp was 130/75 yesterday and that is great for a pregnant woman never mine one who already has hyperstension!

Hope everyone else is well today.


----------



## Shifter

We got a baby sling off Freecycle and are getting rid of loads of stuff that way for our move. It's great!


----------



## wanababy

I've registered with freecycle couple of days ago and get the emails through of Offers/Wanted - it really is a great idea!! Not done anything yet though...

I have my flat on the market at the moment so it'll be extra handy for getting rid of unwanted's....and helping someone out at the same time!! When the market picks up - looks like it'll be on the market for years at this rate.

Backache!!?? Yes, get it every now and then, right at the bottom (just above my bum!) - when I press where it hurts, it feels bruised...quite painful - When I'm at work, I have started to go to the loo and touch my toes a few times - it seems to work temperarily...I sit down at work at comp so have to keep getting up and walking about - for a skive..:rofl:

Hope all of you are well...:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

wanababy said:


> I've registered with freecycle couple of days ago and get the emails through of Offers/Wanted - it really is a great idea!! Not done anything yet though...

Yeah, ebay is all well and good, but there are loads of things that people just don't want to pay for and rather than just throwing them away it's good to know that someone else will get some use out of it.

To conserve space, hubby put all his computer magazine cd-roms and DVDs into a pouch and has Freecycled all the cases! It's amazing what people will take if it's going free!



wanababy said:


> I have my flat on the market at the moment so it'll be extra handy for getting rid of unwanted's....and helping someone out at the same time!! When the market picks up - looks like it'll be on the market for years at this rate.

Yeah, we've decided to rent our house out when we move. It isn't going to sell at this point and the income from renting will be really helpful. Because we're moving into a house my mum owns (which we _were_ going to buy off her) we should be much better off. The rent from our place will cover our mortgage and my mum won't exactly be asking us for the going rate in rent for her house!

Hubby also found out yesterday that he only has about £500 left to pay back on his student loans :happydance: we were trying to decide whether to just blast that out of the way now or keep up the low monthly payments. We decided to just keep paying it slowly for now, what with the move and xmas coming up. Maybe in January we can have another look at how much is left to pay back.


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya girls - im actually quite sad Im not due in march anymore hehe!

Hope you are all ok besides the aches and pains :) Im a freecycle buff too, got a few baby things already mainly sheets, towels and blankets - im thinking I will need a few!

Got my second scan tomorrow and tbh im shitting myself (excuse the french!) dont know why im like this as I wasnt like it with the first scan - probably cos everyone is wanting it to be a certain sex and Im not in control lol! Oh well will keep you ladies posted.

Also got my mum down for weekend who I havent seen for about 3 - 4 months, going to Mothercare World and also a girly day in Birmingham shopping YAY!!!

Carry on the good work! And make sure you all put your feet up every so often!

Gemma
X


----------



## Shifter

Hi Gwizz! Enjoy your scan hun and have a great time shopping!!


----------



## beancounter

I can almost breathe today! Hurrah. 
Hope everyone is well.
gwizz, i'm sure you are alowed to still come here, im secretly hoping to pop in February anyway, teehee. Good luck withyou scan and enjoying seeing yourmum! I havent seen mine properly for ages either :(


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Gwizz , Good luck today hun ... I bet its a great day .
Your still a March Girl through and through lol , I just realised we had the same name too , Its a Good name Gemma lol .
Hope everyones well , The stuff i picked up from that lovely lady from freecycle was amazing loads on unworn things, Three massive black bags full !!!!! , Ranging from Newborn to 12-18 Months :) . Everything was either Next,Gap,Bhs ... All amazing , I really thanked her when i met her , But that doesnt seem enough i was truely shocked by her kindness , Oh suggested we might send her some flowers or choccys to say thank you ? . xxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> The stuff i picked up from that lovely lady from freecycle was amazing loads on unworn things, Three massive black bags full !!!!! , Ranging from Newborn to 12-18 Months :) . Everything was either Next,Gap,Bhs ... All amazing , I really thanked her when i met her , But that doesnt seem enough i was truely shocked by her kindness , Oh suggested we might send her some flowers or choccys to say thank you ? . xxxxxx .

That's a good idea. Sounds like she was very generous indeed!


----------



## wanababy

*


To conserve space, hubby put all his computer magazine cd-roms and DVDs into a pouch and has Freecycled all the cases! It's amazing what people will take if it's going free!Click to expand...

*


> Too true!! Someone was giving away a bag of 'bean bag filler' the other day!! There really is allsorts isn't there??!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Yeah, we've decided to rent our house out when we move. It isn't going to sell at this point and the income from renting will be really helpful. Because we're moving into a house my mum owns (which we were going to buy off her) we should be much better off. The rent from our place will cover our mortgage and my mum won't exactly be asking us for the going rate in rent for her house!Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea Shifter - thats a hell of a lot more practical with the way the market is at the moment - you're in quite a lucky position! I own my house with my sister (have done so for 12 years!!) and are both wanting to go our seperate ways - we're both pregnant and we really need the money from a sale to start again with our new families!! Its so frustrating!!
> 
> MM - well done on your little (or rather BIG) grab on freecycle!!! Flowers is a lovely idea to show your appreciation to that generous lady!! Bless her eh?....x
> 
> 
> Liz
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lolly101

Mm well done on your bag of goodies!! they sound fab!!!!
JMS I hope you enjoyed your spa day!!! I want one for christmas!!!I had a manicure the other day and its lovely to feel pampered!!!
Good idea Shifter with the house, we are doing that with my Grandmas house... 
I can't believe it's 2 days since I have been on here and how big out thread is now!!! Wow!! Do you think we will hit over 2000 posts by March?? I reckon we will smash it!!!:rofl:


----------



## wanababy

I'm soooo jealous of all this talk of pampering!! I really feel like I need a break - we had our holiday in May so is a really distant memory now....a bit of pampering now would be lovely AND a holiday - I don't want much eh?:rofl:

Lolly - I did a course to be a nail tech (acrylic extensions) and qualified but gave up on it and here I am behind a computer instead lol!! Thing is, when you do something like that, its you whose doing the pampering and theres never anyone to do yours!! Previous to doing my course, I used to get my nails done every 3-4 weeks - a luxury I cannot afford now!! Glad you enjoyed your little indulgence anyway....

We're allowed - We're pregnant!! lol!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

wanababy said:


> I'm soooo jealous of all this talk of pampering!! I really feel like I need a break - we had our holiday in May so is a really distant memory now....a bit of pampering now would be lovely AND a holiday - I don't want much eh?:rofl:

I'm like that too. We had our holiday in April, so given what a rotten summer we had I feel deprived of warmth! I keep looking at last minute deals and trying to convince hubby that we can afford it! But I know we really can't :-(


----------



## Logiebear

I've just given my old McLaren double buggy away on Freecycle. It is really dirty and well used. I paid £70 for it 2 yrs ago off eBay and have had my use. Won't need it this time as the obys are so much older! the lady is coming tonight for it! I had a response within 2 mins for it can you believe it? I gave my fire gaurd away last week and it was gone within mins too. 

I have my mate coming round for a brew tonight and I'm so excited about Sat. There is a NCT Nearly New Sale on Sat at the top of my road. I love them, they are soooooooo great. If you ever fancy going to one then look up the events calender on the NCT Site!!


----------



## mummymadness

Is it just me or am i silly whats nct hun lol ...
Have fun tonight hun and a giggle with your mate , My Friend (The one who did have chicken pox lol) Is comming tonight , shes 14 weeks going to have a look with doppler for her as she doesnt have one :) . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

was gonna ask the same thing about nct too MM....
i'm a little bit silly i hadn't even heard of freecycle til one of you mentioned it a few days ago :blush: went straight and signed up though, but the people in my area are really tight and aren't giving away anything really! hehe
might put a wanted up for a few things when i pluck up the courage tho!!!

hope you are all well today x


----------



## Logiebear

NCT is the National Childbirth Trust. They are a charity and have a shop and sell loads of really cool stuff for babies and offer loads of brilliant advice. Here is the link to the even finder and I hope you find something in your area

https://www.nct.org.uk/in-your-area/nearly-new-sales

The sale are amazing if you find a well organised one. They won't sell tat and crap and it is all really Nearly New!! I love them and travelmiles for them. If you're there at the begining and are quick getting in you can get some amazing bargains. I bought a moses basket and rocking stand with bedding and matress etc for £10. My mate got a mamas and papas pramette thing for £30 and they are in perfect condition. 

Hope everyone is planning a lovely weekend and if I find a bargain tomorrow I'll let you all know xxx


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh, thanks logie!

good luck on the bargain hunt! x


----------



## tiggertea

like i said before - tight northern irish people are giving nothing away..... no sales in my area. just a coffee morning 30 miles from me. lol

aw well! hope the rest of you have more luck! :)


----------



## wanababy

Ooooh thanks for that Logie, I have had a look, through your link and there is one not far from me on 14th November so I may have a drive over.....

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh thanks logie hun ...
Tiger hun , The woman who gave me my stuff was replying to a wanted and not in offers so maybe worth putting up in wanted , And Try dontdumpthat .. Thats another good place .
Iam glad we can all share and find great bargains , Its amazing what some people would throw away !!!!! .
Hope everyones well , I have a hectic day today , Missed my post yesterday and some ebay items so going to get them , Then to a friends , Then shopping all before picking layla up at 3.45 lol , Ohhh and Laylas going for her normal Friday night pizza night at my mums ! Althow mum has allso offered to have my cousin who like layla is very active !! HaHaHa i have a feeling mum may live to regret that descision lol .
Will see u all later have fun . xx .


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh i found a Nct on 18th of October in my area whooo, But Oh just warned me if i spend one more penny on Corey i will be getting a divorce hummmm Is hebeen serious lol . xx.


----------



## Shifter

Morning peeps.

We had a removal company in this morning to do a quote. I can't believe how expensive it was! I am now researching more and getting more quotes from other companies. I already got one quick quote that was almost half the price of this other one this morning!

I wish I'd got on with this a few weeks ago so we had more time to get quotes in. Oops. Oh well.


----------



## wanababy

MM - Hope you're gonna put your feet up later after the day you're having....lol!!

Shifter - Good luck with getting your quotes - its a nightmare shopping around but such a good feeling when you find a really low one - like that one which was half the cost!!!

I'm having a go at homemade broth this weekend (with the weather getting colder...mmmmmm....I'm saying mmmmm - it might be bloody awful, I've never even made it before :rofl:
Mam's getting me some bacon bones to start me off and I have to go buy some split peas this afternoon....Any good tips anyone?

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

wanababy said:


> MM - Hope you're gonna put your feet up later after the day you're having....lol!!
> 
> Shifter - Good luck with getting your quotes - its a nightmare shopping around but such a good feeling when you find a really low one - like that one which was half the cost!!!
> 
> I'm having a go at homemade broth this weekend (with the weather getting colder...mmmmmm....I'm saying mmmmm - it might be bloody awful, I've never even made it before :rofl:
> Mam's getting me some bacon bones to start me off and I have to go buy some split peas this afternoon....Any good tips anyone?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Liz
> xx

Thanks hun. No tips on the broth, never made it, but good luck!


----------



## Logiebear

You could add barley as it thickens it up for the broth wanababy but maybe split peas will do that for you. I usually make leek and garlic soup. Never made bacon before but good luck hun. 

Gald everyone is finding those NCT Sale near them. Good bargain hunting ladies xxx


----------



## lousielou

My friend put my scan picture on her PC and outlined the figure of the rocking horse that's on it - can you see it?? It's the whole black space above my baby! Whenever I look at my AV now, it's all I can bloody see!!!!


----------



## Logiebear

:rofl: I can see it but it's not that obvious!


----------



## lousielou

Ooh, just remembered what I was going to ask you all. This morning when I woke up, my tummy looked really unsymmetrical - all wonky. When I put my hand on it, the right hand side felt really hard. OH got the doppler, and the heartbeat was really loud and clear right where the bump was. Now, I know this may sound paranoid and silly, but when my bump grows, is it going to be wonky if Bubs isn't in the middle??


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> Ooh, just remembered what I was going to ask you all. This morning when I woke up, my tummy looked really unsymmetrical - all wonky. When I put my hand on it, the right hand side felt really hard. OH got the doppler, and the heartbeat was really loud and clear right where the bump was. Now, I know this may sound paranoid and silly, but when my bump grows, is it going to be wonky if Bubs isn't in the middle??

No hun, it'll even out. Mine has wonky days!


----------



## lousielou

Phew! :D


----------



## Shifter

Just had a funny incident at work. I was having a twinge in my belly just under my boob and was leaning back in my chair pulling a face and rubbing the spot where it hurt. My boss was standing nearby and asked if I was alright. Then she sort of did this double take and looked at my expanding bump and said "You've had quite a growth spurt haven't you?!"

I must have looked huge at that moment, with my bump being thrust out because of the angle I was sat at :rofl:

I do seem to pop another notch every few days at the moment. I swear, in the last month my waist measurement has doubled! I haven't actually measured it, but that's what it feels like at the moment!


----------



## mummymadness

Louise hun with finnley all the way threw i had a wonky bump lol ...
I asked the midwife if it was normal pmsl , As baby was laid all one side the other side was just dead squishy lol .
Hope everyones well , Im going to cook tea now laylas at my mums , See u all later . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

my bump goes wonky on the left hand side!!! once baby gets bigger it will even out, hopefully lol!

i think i had a growing day yesterday but today no major eating sessions lol!! 

Only couple of days until half way! wowsers!


----------



## jms895

Just gonna catch up on here now girls! Had a very busy 2 days, and the pups are here!! https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/62626-my-new-puppies-born-thursday.html#post937103 we been up all night feeding etc and am sooo knackered!! xx


----------



## jms895

OK so have read the threads, hope you are all ok? Ready for Sat night TV!! :happydance:
I am soo tired and still loads of revision to do!! Going vets this morning (when it opens) I have lost all track of days etc :dohh:
Think I felt bubba move on Mon and Tues :dance: not yesterday or Thurs though as think cos I was busy
Had a fab day at the spa Wed! Hadf a facial, eyebrows done, swimming, jacuzzi, herbal bath and all that and went in the gym and had a really nice meal and fruit smoothies! So healthy and relaxing!! xx


----------



## lousielou

Ooh Jade I am now seethingly jealous - officially! I did have a lovely facial though, my skins is all glowing and lovely again! And those pups are fantastic - so sweet!

My bump is *definately* wonky but I'm so glad I'm not alone! I'll take a picture later and post it for you to have a laugh at! 

Have been feeling definate movements :happydance: Five little kicks in the space of about a minute last night, I could even feel it with my hand!! OH was out at work though, so he missed it :( but I've noticed I can usually feel them between about 8-10pm. Kept waking up in the night thinking "I wonder if she's awake and if she'll do it again...?!"

Gosh Katie, can't belive you're almost half way through! Congratulations!! 

Hope you're all having good weekends girls! :D


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lucy! Glad you are feeling bubba its so exciting!!

Just a quick query, just been on the doppler this morning and every 9 or 10 beats, bubbas heart like skips one and goes faster and it seems regular. Anyone else had this? xx Thanks


----------



## beancounter

nine babies. Wow!
good news from me is OH felt peanut give his hand a right good kicking last night. It wasn't all my mind :D Going to make a second attempt at going to dorset tomorrow too :D


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwww Jade u got ur puppies :) .
Glad ur pamper day was lovely , Im knackered today 5.30!!!!! by son thought would be fun to sit as his stair gate shouting lol , He went in his first bed for the first night 2 days ago , Started really well now he thinks its great he can get in and out lol .
Looking forward to tonights tv if i manage to stay awake lol . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> Thanks Lucy! Glad you are feeling bubba its so exciting!!
> 
> Just a quick query, just been on the doppler this morning and every 9 or 10 beats, bubbas heart like skips one and goes faster and it seems regular. Anyone else had this? xx Thanks

No i havent experienced this, see if it happens again later today and then ask your midwife. 

I do find now the heartbeat is soooooo loud it actually hurts my ears lol 
:cloud9: xxx


----------



## Shifter

Hi ladies,

I feel a bit pants today. Hubby went off to Essex last night to visit his sister and her new little boy. I stayed home to revise, but have not done anything today! I just got a new mobile (don't worry, phone buddies, I'm keeping my number), so I've been faffing with that, copying contacts over etc. Just can't seem to focus and get started on the revision :-(

One of my cats, Misty has been keeping me company, last night he slept right next to me and he's just come back in after being out all day and has curled up in my lap. He likes listening to bubs I reckon! When I'm lying back on the bed he curls up right in my lap with one ear pressed against my bump :rofl:

He and one of our other cats, Jemima, were the first to know about the baby, I'm sure they could sense it, my smell probably changed with the hormones. Jemmy got loads more clingy, she's never been a lap cat but within a week of me getting pregnant she suddenly wanted to sit in my lap all the time. Misty's always been a mummy's boy though, but it's the way he nestles up to the bump specifically!

Cute puppies Jade. Get used to those sleepless nights hun :rofl:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Its so lovely to hear you are all feeling your babies moving around now. Mine doesnt stop. I wonder if it means the baby is going to be on the go all day and night once it is here! arrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! 
Hope all the girls are keeping well.
We should all have lovely little bumps to show off by now,

:hug:

Shimmy,
xxxx


----------



## Logiebear

wow Jade those puppies are cute, they are gonna be huge, I take it your aren't gonna be keeping that many massive dogs!! :rofl:

I went to me NCT Sale today and it was brilliant. I only spent £30 and I got 3 maternity tops for me, a mamas and papas bouncy chair for bubs, 13 long sleeved tops for my boys, some news books, a tool bech for the boys, one of those black and decker ones with all the tools on it, a load of winnie the pooh bedding and 2 large fleecy blankets. I did so well and I am so proud of myself :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope every one else is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Logiebear

Just took a bump pic last night! This is me at 16 weeks! Think it may be an elephant I am carrying 

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/11-10-0816weeks1.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Lovely bump logie hun :) .
Im having a crappy day today , Every one including me has come down with this cold/Illness thats going around .
Diaorreaha,Bad nose,Headaches,Sore throat.
Iv got blisters all over my toungue (Allways happens when i get ill for some reason) ,layla bless her cotton socks is that bad her minky and bum are red raw ! .
Finnley keeps sneezing all over , And OH has lost his voice compleatley .
So iam going to put the red cross on the door now lol . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

aww sorry to hear your all ill mummy madness!

cute bump logiebear! Im going to do mine tomorrow see if iv had much growth over the last week!

I felt the baby sooooo much last night i think i felt it from the outside for the first time too!!! it was amazing but it kept me awake for ages, everytime it eased off i started to fall to sleep and then the baby would wallop me! loved it! but tired today!

20 weeks today, im half way! my 20 week countdown begins... scan in a week too so i get to see baby! good times xxx


----------



## Shifter

Wow Logie! Well done on that sale and what a great bump!

Sorry you're all poorly MM, hope it clears up soon.

Katie - I felt loads of movement last night too! I was trying to settle to go to sleep and bubs started wriggling like mad. I haven't felt that much movement before, it was amazing. I just lay there grinning for about half an hour of none stop movement :happydance: actually, looking at that emoticon I'm pretty sure that's exactly what bubs was doing last night!! :rofl:

It wasn't really apparent from the outside though, but I'm glad as hubby is away this weekend and I'd hate for him to miss the first exterior-sensitive movement.

I managed to do a couple of hours revision yesterday, did a good stretch this morning too and am about to crack back on with it again.

Take care all.


----------



## Logiebear

So sorry you are feeling crappy MM hun. big hugs coming your way for you and the family xx

Well done on getting studying done Shifter and Kaite I can't for my kids to be able to feel the movments outside. That usually happens around 20 weeks for me too so not too long for that. :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls , After the kids had some calpol and hot bath they are sleeping like angels :) .
My little boy sooo hates cuddles and has sat next to me on the sofa snuggled up all day thats how i knew he was ill :( .
I feel tonnes better after a bath :) ... Mums sunday dinner she dropped of mightof helped a bit too lol .
OH took some photos tonight i think i look like a boat not a pregnant woman lol . Have a gander .
Hopeu all had a real nice Sunday and enjoyed some Nice sunday dinners , Iam getting extra nervous about scan on Tuesday now but i bet its fine .
And well done all you ladies who are now reaching the half way part :) .
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.aspx1.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 8









GetAttachment.aspx3.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gwizz

Everyone is starting to get big now and feel the little ones move!! Wont be long till the halfway mark is past either :)

I had my gendar scan on friday - im on Team Blue :) Everything is fine, but spent ages at the hospital because the Songrapher made me have a walk round and do star jumps cos the little s*d wasnt in a good position to be photographed or checked - had his little fists over his face the whole time! lol A sign of things to come me thinks!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

Aaawww congrats on team BLUE Gwizz. Are you excited now that you can go and buy blue then? 

i have 5 bloody weeks to wait yet for mine, feel so impatient !!!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol...
I just said on second tri thread hun , But again congrats on your little prince welcome to team blue ... I think This time next year were mostly going to have a board full of boys :) . xx .


----------



## lousielou

Hope you all had fab weekends girls! Buba has been bouncing around my tummy like a mad thing - always starts between 7.30-8pm and carried on (on and off) until about 10pm. It is soooooo cool, I'm like a kid in a sweet shop! For the last 2 nights OH has been sitting with his hand on my tummy going 'was that it?' and 'that was one then wasn't it?'

I'll try and post a picture of my tummy, because it is *a lot* smaller than everyone elses - I'm getting a bit worried! Although all my old trousers are a little bit tight, they're still wearable, and I definately don't look pregnant per se :( I'm jealous!!


----------



## beancounter

hope your family is feeling better today MM. I am, woooo :D Went swimming for the first time in a week. 

Congrats on your little boy gwhizz :D My scan is on the 3rd of november, late, but that was my fault for being away on the original date :(

lou, I'm still in my regular trousers and not reaaaaaaaaaally showing unless you really know me. Most people where I live look more pregnant then me, lol. Even the blokes.

We managed to get to dorset and back and install the chest of draws. It's really big and posh looking so I am pleased. My mum and OH managed to protect me from my 4 yo niece who seemed to be on a mission to jump on my stomach, lol. 

hope you had good weekends :D


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

how are you all?

Cute bumps Logie and MM, well done at the sale logie you did well, sorry you are not feeling too well MM think that nasty cold doing the rounds all over as my little ones are full of it just now and my little boy got a really sore blistered sore bottom due to upset tummy, Gz on Puppies jade bet you have your hands full just now, GZ Katie and shifter on feeling bubs move about, ive been getting a little movement but nothing to really write home about. Will try to post piccy of my bump but not good at transfering to my laptop from phne.

Claire xx


----------



## mummymadness

Yes will be ovely to see all the bumps , Iwouldnt worry girls if your not big its perfectly normal iam just abnormal looking like a brick house with my massive basket bal belly lol .
Iam very happy today Kids must of had like a 24hour thingy , Finnley is full of beans this morning and Layla keeps saying is it school yet is it school yet lol .
Getting nervous and excited for tommorrow , Should be back around 4 to show scan piccies :) .
Have a nice day girls . xxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

good luck with your scan MM! Cant wait to see some pictures!

7 more sleeps until my scan! wooopie!

Happy Monday everyone! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Super good luck at yours in a week hun . I bet its a great day for you :) .
Mines at 1.45 tommorrow , But have to pick layla up from school after and allways get stuck in there for ages lol , So should be around 4 i update ...
Iam nervous , I probably sound silly as i know i have had a private scan etc and all looks fine , But both my other pregnancies were complicated and find it hard to believe everything is fine ! .
It will allso be nice to see how corey ahs changed etc in the way he has grown and looks tommorrow :) .
Have a great day girls even thow the weather is rubbish lol . xxxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Lovely bump MM!

Well, my exam is DONE! I think it went ok. I had a small heart attack when I looked through the questions and didn't see a single one I felt confident about. Once I got over the initial panic and got on with planning my answers I managed to pull it together though. I came out feeling reasonably confident of a passing grade. There will always be that little bit of doubt though.

It's such a relief, now I can get on with getting this move sorted out! Only three weeks to go and there is sooooo much to sort out.

I have spoken to my agency that I temp for and luckily they are sorting out transferring me to their Bradford office *for* me, making all the phone calls etc. So all I have to do is turn up when I'm ready to start temping up there and introduce myself  I'll even be able to take my un-claimed holiday with me.

That's quite a load off!


----------



## Logiebear

That's brilliant news shifter about them sorting out your transfer for you! and I am sure you did well in your exam, when do you get the results?

Lookin forward to your scan pics MM xxx


----------



## lousielou

My 17 week bump....
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0409.jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Logie. I don't find out for 2 months :hissy: it's usually right before xmas.

Cute bump Lousie! You can definitely tell it's a baby bump and not just podge, mine can still be mistaken for that!


----------



## Logiebear

Let's have a look then Shifter and see for ourselves :thumbup:

I love your bump Louise. This is your first too isn't it? You'll start to show better around 20 weeks when it's your first. My first bump was still squishy and small until about 22 weeks. This is my 4th so you can imagine you show earlier the more you have. Or most women do but not every one xxx


----------



## JaydensMommy09

I am due MARCH 28.. its late march but its still march lol


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> Let's have a look then Shifter and see for ourselves :thumbup:

I posted my most recent pic a few days ago. The colour was funny though as our camera is playing up :-(

Here it is again anyway ;-)
 



Attached Files:







bump17weeks.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KatienSam

here is my 20 week bump...

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/20weeks.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome jaydensmommy ...

Shifter yayyyyyyy your exam is finished i just bet you ace it :) .
Louise sooo cute , I wish my bump was small pert petite and lovely :( , Super cute bump Katie awww looks adorable .. Look at us all flourishing .


----------



## lolly101

Hi Jaydensmommy welcome to the March thread!!!

MM good luck on your scan tomorrow, I'm sure all will be well!!

Shifter congrats on finishing your exams! I love that feeling, now you can concentrate on your move... let us know when you get your results...

your bumps are lovely and neat Louiselou and katie not like my big tummy. I must upload my bump photos. I feel like a house already!!! I had forgotten how uncomfortable it gets!!!

Anyway have a good eve everyone!!!:hug:


----------



## wanababy

Well done shifter on finishing your exam, bet its a weight off......

MM, Louise, Katie - great bumps - I'm big too MM!!! Will try to post pic in a bit, I've been quite big since the beginning! Defo have plenty of padding for bubs!!:rofl:...AKA fat!!

Puppies are GORGEOUS!! Awwww, I want one lol!

Saw MW today and after my awful stand-in MW, I feel much better seeing my own MW - she listened to HB (whereas the stand in MW wouldn't - said it was impossible to hear @16 weeks!!) she said 'keep still child'!! Apparently still a little live wire! She explained all about the Anti D I have to have @28 weeks as I'm O Neg (the stand in didn't)...

Hope everyones doing well...

Oh and welcome Jaydensmommy!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

Sorry, no pics tonight!! Camera is driving me mad..:hissy:

I have given up for now, OH is on nightshift and think I'm gonna have to get him to take pics tomorrow - will try to post then...

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## JaydensMommy09

Thank You Everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have a question.. is anyone leaving the sex of their baby a suprise?
I'm not sure if I should or not....


----------



## Shifter

JaydensMommy09 said:


> Thank You Everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have a question.. is anyone leaving the sex of their baby a suprise?
> I'm not sure if I should or not....

Yes hun, I'm on team yellow. It's up to you though, don't feel like you have to make your decision based on what other people are doing. Only you know what is right for your situation.


----------



## Shifter

Oh dear, I've realised I'm in the kind of mood today where I don't care if I upset people :blush: keep me away from the controversial topics!


----------



## KatienSam

i think we have decided to keep it a surprise! we did think about finding out but now i want a surprise, although i wanted to get a pram with a bit of colour but i may change my mind by my 4d scan at 27 weeks!! xxx


----------



## beancounter

yellow here too. 
I'm in a bad mood too. I think I pulled a muscle because of this cough but I am worried about anyway because it's making my abdomen hurt :(


----------



## wanababy

It must be something in the air girls! I'm feeling a bit crap today too - I have a 'tired' headache and am exhausted - this day at work is feeling like its going on forever!!!

Roll on hometime I say...

I have my anomoly scan on 30th Oct (I'll be 21 weeks) and I'm finding out (if poss) whether LO is an Arthur or a Martha!!! :rofl:
I don't think I'll be able to resist lol!!

Keep ya chins up girlies..

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Logiebear

We are going to find out on 14/11 but we have never done it before. I think it spoils the best bit, especially when it's your first. It feels amazing when you first see and apart from the midwife no one else knows. Is everyone, including you, knows what sex it is and what it look like (4D scans) then where is the suprise. The weight is the only thing left. 

I am looking forward to finding out but have never wanted to before but this is my 4th and last so think I need to :rofl:

I had mw app the check my bp AGAIN and AGAIN it's great 110/70! I am seeing my obgyn next Fri so I'm hoping he will let me go four weeks before he monitors me again! I love seeing the mw as she is lovely but it is driving me mad going there every week when there is clearly no need!


----------



## beancounter

I had the housing inspection- thelady waslovely actually, though I have to say she was miffed that I was so pregnant (since I don't show) and also that I didn't know the gender. She said 'how will you know what to buy??'

erm. I think it's the same things you buy regardless? Unless I need a buggy with a special willy attachment if I have a boy and no ones mentioned it? 

anyhoo, a friend of my who spent ages TTC and miscarried just before I got pregnant (which made me feel really guilty) has said she is pregnant again so I am super happy.


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> We are going to find out on 14/11 but we have never done it before. I think it spoils the best bit, especially when it's your first. It feels amazing when you first see and apart from the midwife no one else knows. Is everyone, including you, knows what sex it is and what it look like (4D scans) then where is the suprise. The weight is the only thing left.

I have to say that those first few moments after the delivery are really exciting to me, to me, finding out then what sex it is is part of what's special in my mind about those moments. I love the thought of it just being between the three of us (and the MW!) for a little while and to be able to look at her or him for a few minutes to get used to the news ourselves. I can't really imagine finding out so far in advance.


----------



## lousielou

Thank you for all the cute bump comments :D 

Had a crappy day -feeling moody and miserable. Have been grumpy with OH for no reason so now I'm feeling all guilty too. Bloody hormones.


----------



## lolly101

I felt tearful today... for a change!!!

We are on team yellow, we asked our little boy and as he is coming to the scan we gave him a choice. He wants a surprise, which I'm quite pleased about cos I don't think I want to know!!! It's just if baby wants t show us what s/he is!!!!:rofl:

Hope everyone feels ok again soon!!!

Holby now...gotta dash!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Watched Holbyw asnt it emotional Lolly ? .
I just wanted to thank all my friends for support today , Was emotional and worrying but iam staying positive , And hope all is better next week .
Have a nice night girls . xxx .


----------



## lousielou

MM - I have only just read your post in the 2nd Tri section. Please try not to worry hun. Really hope you get reassured soon. Hope you're feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Well I am extremely excited to be having my 2nd scan tomorrow morning. I am afraid that I will be finding out the sex this time.
With my last two I was unable to find out, but did enjoy the surprise. I have one of each, so this time, as I am able to find out at my new hospital I decided I would like to know and hopefully buy all the different coloured bits and pieces in advance, and decorate the nursery of course.
I shall let you know tomorrow which little team I will be on.
Although you never know, they might not be able to tell.lol!
Hope you are all well,

Take care,
Shimmy.
xxx
:hug:


----------



## katieandbump

good luck for your scan tomorrow shimmy shimmy


----------



## Shifter

shimmyshimmy said:


> hopefully buy all the different coloured bits and pieces in advance, and decorate the nursery of course.

Now see, I read this A LOT and yet, when I posted a thread asking people why they felt they needed to know the sex in order to decorate the nursery I just got all replies saying they had decorated it in neutral colours anyway :dohh:

Anyway ladies, it's official, I do now look pregnant... a lady got up and offered me her seat on the bus last night :happydance: I was very thankful as I was exhausted! I got home, just about managed to sort through a stack of paperwork for the move then went to bed and fell straight to sleep at about 7.45!


----------



## lousielou

Good luck tomorrow Shimmy! I have yonks to go until mine! 

Went to my GP this morning (nothing too serious) and while I was there I asked about getting the Flu jab. The doctor I saw last time said I shouldn't get it this year as I'm pregnant, but I was reading a thread on 2nd Tri where everyone was saying it's highly recommended you do have it. Anyway, my GP agreed with the first one and said I'm not allowed to have it this year, which is a shame as I've found them to be really effective. Is anyone else having it?


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck Shimmy have lots of fun .
How nice of that lady Shifter , It suprises me how nice people still can be ... I had a row with a stupid woman today , Ok so maybe i went over the top but it really gets me angry .
At asdas Looking for a mother a baby space a woman on her own in a sports car pulls in to the space .
Normally i let it pass but i just let rip today **Ooooops** , It gets me so angry as its really hard when i have both kids with me to get in and out the car .. I would never ever ever pull in to a disabled space as i know some one genuinly needs it so why do people not have decency to not take a parent and toddler space if they dont need it arghhhh . Rant over lol .
Im feeling loads better today girls thank you for all your support , Hope u are all well .

P.s louise so sorry you couldnt have the flu jab as colds and flu are every where at the moment . xxxx .


----------



## lolly101

MM yes Holby was emotional! I cried for Kyla having lost Abra again just when she knows he loves her!!!
I would have let rip at Asda too!! silly cow... She might appreciate what you said one day....
LouiseLou I sometimes have the flu jab but my GP said she wouldn't take it if she was pregnant. So I haven't had it this year either. I prefer not to give my body more things to cope with!!! 
Shimmyshimmy hope your scan went well....did you find out the team you are on??? theres me wanting to know and I'm not gonna find out myself!!!:rofl:
We are gonna do the nursery a primrose yellow and we have lots of neutral things from DS anyway!!! I'm sure if it is a girl The Grandparents and Aunts and Uncles will go shopping!!!!
Anyway better do the school run now!!! 
Love to all xxx


----------



## beancounter

yay go MM! let em have it. 
Congrats on being pregnant shifter... I think I'll have to wait :(
Good luck with the scan shimmy .. I have to wait till 22 weeks :hissy: No fair!

I have finally bought a pair of maternity jeans! I get them in peacocks, of all places- didn't even have to go into town. They have long hems so I can take them down :D technically I still fit into my regular jeans, but I don't like wearing them round the house cos they cost 65 quid and are for best so I shall wear these to slob about in cus they cost a mighty £16

:happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

Good luck Shimmy with your scan, not long til mine too, come on Monday! Hopefully once the scan is out of the way time will start to fly again, cant wait to have my baby!! Im not finding out tho...

Louiselou - my doctor told me im not allowed my jab either this year as they are unsure of the affect on baby!

Love the sound of the peacocks pants, just what u need for house wearing, im starting to struggle with clothes at the moment, bump is starting to push up and out a lot, especially after food!

had a depressing day today just because i cant find a job because im pregnant, im lucky my OH can support us but i feel i have lost my independence and my own money etc so feeling a bit emotional and sure im guna have some tears later lol

hope everyone is having a nice evening!

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Hugs to everyone who is feeling down today and good luck to Shimmy tomorrow everyone elses turns will come!!

I collected a load of maternity clothes from a lady on Freecycle today and most of them are too small but I got a couple of pairs of pants which are great so :happydance:


----------



## beancounter

i hope you are wearing freecycled trousers because I'm getting this mental image of mahoosive used preggo knickers and it's not good..

i like these jeans I found out they have turn ups too. I might even wear them out of the house :D I feel proper pregnant now :blush:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey ladies due 1 april hehe but here's to a few days early. I've popped on a few times, just popping by again. 

I know what you mean about a job, it's so frustrating! I feel a bit awful too, I hate having to rely on df for all the money. It takes away such a huge chunk of independance. Will have to sort something out but who's knows what.

As for parent and toddler spaces don't even get me started! lol I'm alwaysd ranting to people parked in them when they shldn't be. RAR to them RAR!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all keep forgetting about this thread lol (pregnancy brain ),its so exciting everyone havin there scans or are due very soon, iv got to wait till nov18th for mine :( i went for my 16 week mid wife appoinment today and it was great heard bubbas heart beat makes it seem more real xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

yayyy glad every one agrees with me , silly woman in her flashy sports car taking my place.
She certainly hung her head in shame when i started on my moral high ground speech lol.
Im walking round with permenant tissue today Lol , Runny nose arghhhh . Its funny thow as OH says i sound like a Dr who Darleck when im all bunged up lol.
And i have vicks all over me so smell like a menthol shop lol . Hope all u girlies are well ? .
Shimmy i bet your soooooooo excited :) . xxx .


----------



## wanababy

MM Good on you hun for standing your ground!! The spaces ARE there for a reason - not to just make the parking spaces look pretty lol!!

Oooh good luck on your scan Shimmy - I'm finding out TWO WEEKS TODAY - Can't wait!!! :happydance:....

Hope you are all feeling better today girls :hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

I was job-hunting earlier this year and had countless interviews that all resulted in nothing. I've recently come to accept the unhappy truth that if you are 25 (as I was then) and married, people are not going to hire you because they assume you'll be toddling off to have a baby. And fair enough in my case, it was true! But _they_ didn't know that and it is discrimination.

So obviously it's worse when you actually are pregnant. It's awful and there is really nothing you can do about it because you have to prove that the reason you were turned down is your pregnancy.

At least if money is not an issue you can try to reconcile yourself with knowing that you will be starting the most important job in the world in just a few short months 

That's not to put down your desire for independence, trust me, I'm a raging feminist who gets cross whenever anyone assumes my title is Mrs or my surname is the same as my husband's :hissy: but the simple fact is that once the baby arrives that is going to suck all shred of independence out of your life I'm afraid!!


----------



## KatienSam

I know everything will change in a few months but its sooo frustrating not being able to look after myself and work etc. I have decided to look into more courses while im off work with baby so when i do eventually get back to work i can further my career. I missed the one i wanted but will reserve a place on the next one!

just have to wait and see. I have had one interview where they offered me more money than was advertised until i told them i was pregnant and then i heard nothing! Which the job centre are looking into.

anywho, baby is really getting active now, movements are getting really strong and regular! Its sooo cute! 4 sleeps until my scan!!

3 sleeps until i go to the baby show in london to play with all the baby goodies and gadgets! yay! xxx


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> That's not to put down your desire for independence, trust me, I'm a raging feminist who gets cross whenever anyone *assumes my title is Mrs* or my surname is the same as my husband's :hissy: but the simple fact is that once the baby arrives that is going to suck all shred of independence out of your life I'm afraid!!

I *hate* that! everyone does it too. The doctors- my driving licence... they all came back as Mrs, and i'd filled out the forms too using my title (which is Dr) so I was a seething ball of rage for months. I did take his last name though, because Dr champion is so much cooler than Dr Foster :dohh: but that doesn't make it ok to call me Mrs J champion because I totally haven't changed my first name :hissy:

Anyway, I have been quite dependant on my OH for various reasons for a while now (it's allowed me to start my little busyness and persue other dreams) but I think that bringing up children is an important thing to do too, even though society seems to reward only monetary success these days. I know my OH would love to be the one to stay at home and look after the baby so maybe it's a bit easier for me.


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> I *hate* that! everyone does it too. The doctors- my driving licence... they all came back as Mrs, and i'd filled out the forms too using my title (which is Dr) so I was a seething ball of rage for months. I did take his last name though, because Dr champion is so much cooler than Dr Foster :dohh: but that doesn't make it ok to call me Mrs J champion because I totally haven't changed my first name :hissy:

It's such an awful presumption isn't it?! Especially when hubby and I have different surnames, so it isn't actually that obvious. But as soon as you tick the "married" box right away you must be a Mrs. My employment agency did it, all the companies involved in our upcoming move have done it too! I'm a Ms, not a Dr, so it's not like I have qualifications that I earned that aren't being acknowledged, but it still irks me.



beancounter said:


> Anyway, I have been quite dependant on my OH for various reasons for a while now (it's allowed me to start my little busyness and persue other dreams) but I think that bringing up children is an important thing to do too, even though society seems to reward only monetary success these days. I know my OH would love to be the one to stay at home and look after the baby so maybe it's a bit easier for me.

Yeah, while I've been studying I've mostly worked part time and hubby has been the main wage earner. It's not good enough that parenting isn't recognised as a worthy career. Although I only recently learned just how much the government dish out in benefits, so I see there is a lot more support there than I used to think! But it's still all about money.

Because I'm a temp, when I go on maternity leave I won't have a permanent job to go back to but I may wish to find one and I know now that it will be hard after being out of work for 6-9 months, or however long I decide to take.


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> but that doesn't make it ok to call me Mrs J champion because I totally haven't changed my first name :hissy:

Ooooooh that is just the WORST! I actually demanded that my MIL have words with some members of her family after I married her son because we got several cards addressed to Mr & Mrs [his full name]! I even got a birthday card addressed to Mrs [his full name]. I refused to open that one! :rofl:

I said, there's no one by that name in this house. I still do that actually, if we get unsolicited calls from home loan companies or whatever, if they ask for Mrs xxx, I tell them they have the wrong number :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

He won't tell his relatives off 'because they are old' and the envelopes are stuffed full of cash and we NEED it. But I did tell his nan and she just won't acknowledge it. Mind you, she calls him Mr as well so I guess she just doesn't like the title Dr :D Probably because we are not 'proper' doctors but mere academic fraudsters that use our titles to gain free upgrades on plane flights 


The employment situation is very sad, I don't even think 9 months is a long time off, I think *everyone* should take 9 months off every few years, if not to have a child then to go travelling or live in a cave and gain perspective on life. Then there wouldn't be all this fuss about maternity leave, would there?

It's so sunny and lovely here, I feel so much happier when it is sunny!


----------



## lolly101

Hello girlies!!! 
Beancounter Peacocks do some trackie trousers for £6!! I live in mine they are so good for slobbing round the house in!!! I have got a few bits from there actually!! Inc the jeans I have on!!!!


Katie, enjoy the baby show!!! I would love to go to that, we want to hear all about it when you get back!!! 
I am starting to mentally make a list of baby bits to get now. I have still got my steriliser from when My DS was born do you guys think it will be ok to use staill?? It's all in its box wrapped up and clean...and been in the loft for a coupla years....???


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> He won't tell his relatives off 'because they are old' and the envelopes are stuffed full of cash and we NEED it. But I did tell his nan and she just won't acknowledge it. Mind you, she calls him Mr as well so I guess she just doesn't like the title Dr :D Probably because we are not 'proper' doctors but mere academic fraudsters that use our titles to gain free upgrades on plane flights

:dohh:

To be fair, the worst offenders in both our families are the old folks, to whom this whole thing with choice of women's names is very confusing. :dohh:



beancounter said:


> The employment situation is very sad, I don't even think 9 months is a long time off, I think *everyone* should take 9 months off every few years, if not to have a child then to go travelling or live in a cave and gain perspective on life. Then there wouldn't be all this fuss about maternity leave, would there?

Agreed. One of my colleagues is leaving tomorrow to go to New Zealand for 6 months, as her partner has been offered a job there. Another colleague has been given a three month sabatical to work with AIDS orphans in South Africa. So some employers are very cool. But it should be standard practice, totally agreed.

The working culture we have here is awful. We work longer hours for less holiday than any other country in Europe. The life/work balance is totally wrong in the UK and other life persuits are totally under-valued.


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Katie, enjoy the baby show!!! I would love to go to that, we want to hear all about it when you get back!!!
> I am starting to mentally make a list of baby bits to get now. I have still got my steriliser from when My DS was born do you guys think it will be ok to use staill?? It's all in its box wrapped up and clean...and been in the loft for a coupla years....???

I'm off to the Baby Show too, on Saturday :happydance::happydance:

I'm sure you can still use your old steriliser hun, just give it a clean when you get it out of the box, even if it looks clean already


----------



## Logiebear

I have used the same steriliser for 11 yrs for my 3 kids and there is no probs with it hun. I don't have it anymore but I am considering bfing this time so will need one but I am not getting a fancy one. Just a cheap microwave one. 

Loads of mums to be on here are going to the baby show. I went to one up here a few years ago and it was boring. When you already have kids you know that most of it is junk you woiuld never use but pay a fortune for lol Enjoy though and make sure you have a good play but leave your purse at home :rofl:

My scan is 4 weeks tomorrow and I am counting the bloody days! I can't wait to find out the colour of the team I will be joing. I am betting that I will be team Blue!! I am so sure it is a boy!

Does anyone else think they know what they are having or want to guess so we can look back at this thread in the future and see if we were right???


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> I have used the same steriliser for 11 yrs for my 3 kids and there is no probs with it hun. I don't have it anymore but I am considering bfing this time so will need one but I am not getting a fancy one. Just a cheap microwave one.

Yeah, I'm intending to bf too, so will just be getting a small one for the pump and bottles for expressing into 



Logiebear said:


> Loads of mums to be on here are going to the baby show. I went to one up here a few years ago and it was boring. When you already have kids you know that most of it is junk you woiuld never use but pay a fortune for lol Enjoy though and make sure you have a good play but leave your purse at home :rofl:

It's a strictly recon mission for us :rofl: we want to try out a few prams and just look at everything really. It's more a chance to indulge in being new parents-to-be than a chance to do any actual shopping!



Logiebear said:


> My scan is 4 weeks tomorrow and I am counting the bloody days! I can't wait to find out the colour of the team I will be joing. I am betting that I will be team Blue!! I am so sure it is a boy!
> 
> Does anyone else think they know what they are having or want to guess so we can look back at this thread in the future and see if we were right???

I think I'm having a boy too. I would slightly prefer a girl, simply because there are soooo many baby boys in our family at the moment and it would be lovely to have the first girl that the grandparents can spoil :blush:

Will be interesting to look back at that in March and see how I feel when I find out on arrival day!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Just to let you girls know that I am on Team Blue.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lousielou

I think I'm on Team Pink... pretty convinced actually! I'll be stunned if it's a boy! I talk to her as a girl, and have even bought a few girlie outfits for her... :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooooooooooo Shimmy team blue :) , Your joining team blue . I had a feeling blue everyones having blue :) . Welcome to team blue hun .Any names yet ?? .
Hope all of you are well , I too have a microwave steriliser and love it .
OH made me feel special today , Took me to town to pick an outfit for my xmas prezzie and i was worried as well iam getting bigger . They have some great great stretchy type trousers in primark £4 !!!! , I was very happy grabbed 3 pairs . And some nice long tops from International :) . And he went and baught me a suprise from the kids for xmas .. I so hope its the Crepe maker i left MASSIVE hints about Pmsl ...


----------



## KatienSam

i have no idea, i thought boy then i thought girl now im back to boy lol

i dont mind either way, as long as baby is happy and healthy, as i am sure we all want!! 

cant wait for baby show, mine is merely to test prams out, get ideas of what i want, i am taking OH's bank card tho... he said i can have whatever i want :D (anything for a quiet life lol) 

Baby is going crazy this evening, dont think it liked the apple i just ate or it wants more lol

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Congrats on your blue bump shimmy!! xx


----------



## lousielou

Sorry Shimmy - didn't see your post, we must have clicked reply at the same time! Congratulations on your blue bump! Did you get to see lots on the scan? :)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Thanks guys.xxx
They were so good at the scan, I was in there for half an hour and a bit more! Everything was looking great.
Mummymadness I must have missed your team blue announcement, when did you have your scan?
Congratulations.
:happydance:
Names, I am quite unsure at the moment.
Any suggestions that go nicely with my other 2 kids names. Molly and Harrison would be greatly appreciated.
xxx
:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Shimmy , Ihad a private scan at 16+3 they said 99% boy lol :) , You could certainly see his winky lol .
Then went for my 20 week scan at 18+3 (God knows why that was a 20 week scan lol) , Didnt go well but they said deffinate boy :) .
I love the names you allready have for your kids hun Molly and harrison are lovely names :).

Dylan is nice
Leo is nice
cole is nice
ash is nice
Kyle is nice
Morgan is nice
Mason is nice
daniel is nice
ethan is one we loved for a while .

God i have tonnes lol the list is endless , But its what you and your OH likes hun , We choose Corey for our 2009 baby boy :) . 
Good luck picking . xxxxx .

All girls with scans comming up i rekon lots will be hearing blue patters of tiny feet .

Ohhhh and good news for me , Some lady on freecycle has just offered me a nearly new cotbed !!!!! , all beautifull pine with teething rails etc , I will buy a new mattress but how nice of her to offer me this :) :) . I would of used finnleys but my Aunty who gave me his asked before we announced our pregnancy if she could have it back as my cousin is due in January wich is fair enough was very nice of her to give us it when we needed it :) .
xxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

Shimmy congrats on your blue bump!!

I like the name Daniel too but then I'm biased already!!! ;)
I like Kai but DH won't go for that one!!!
Benjamin is another name I like for a boy but Dans' cousin is called that so thats out too!!!

With Dan I knew he was a boy from the minute we took the test!!! I can't decide with this one...From the nub pics I think it looks girl but then I'm no expert so I could be wrong!! I am carrying the same as with Dan but my food preferences are way different!!! So I'm really not sure...I keep thinking girl but then I don't know if thats wishful thinking!!!

Have a good day everyone!!! Dan is off school today for "teacher training" so we are not even dressed yet!!!!


----------



## wanababy

Logiebear said:


> Does anyone else think they know what they are having or want to guess so we can look back at this thread in the future and see if we were right???


I am convinced I'm having a boy too - only because of the sound of the HB!! My sister is due her little girl (2nd girl) in 3 weeks and the difference in the sound is really distinct - they say galloping horses for a girl and a train for a boy, so if I'm having a girl aswell, the HB method is totally WRONG!! :rofl: My sister really wants me to have a boy - there is only me & her (siblings) and she is having her 2nd daughter...She want's a boy next!

Congratuations on finding out you're on 'Team Blue' Shimmy...Have you bought anything 'blue' yet?? I've got 13 days to wait!!

It's sounding like very 'blue' month for March already girls! I haven't any names yet but have been toying with Layla & Ruby for a girl and Gray (OH is called Graham) and Cole for a boy..I quite like Bryn aswell...

MM, I know your daughter is called Layla - I think its a lovely name!!

Hope all of you & your LO's are well

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## KatienSam

I find boys names harder than girls!!! i have my scan on monday but not going to find out!!!

I like the name Louis(louie) for a boy, its just cute but my family dont like it.

if its a girl, its ella or summer i think.

I like the name corey but my godson calls his willy his corey (his family are londoners and its cockney rhyming slang for penis) so i couldnt use it because he is only 6 and would probably end up calling my baby willy or something lol!!

there are soooo many reasons why u dont like perfectly nice names, because someone else already called their baby that, because you knew someone at school who was a twot called that, my friend is called that, it rhymes with something that could mean child got teased about lol its a complete nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!

im hoping for a less hungry day today, i ate like it was going out of fashion yesterday and felt all fat and bloated by bed time lol

xxxx


----------



## wanababy

KatienSam said:


> if its a girl, its ella or summer i think.

I LOVE those names but cannot use them myself!! My friends little girl is called Ella and my sister is calling her new baby Summer - due in 3 weeks!!

I agree, boys names are harder though...


And thanks girls for the recommendation for the DVD - Prenatal Fitness fix - I won it on Ebay for £5.64! Bargain! I'm going to try to do it this weekend 

xx


----------



## Shifter

Congrats Shimmy 

Hubby and I have names picked out already, with a couple of contingencies in case LO doesn't suit our first choice when they arrive. Jack for a boy and Eleanor for a girl  Back ups include Luke and Olivia.


----------



## lousielou

Aw, all those names are lovely! I think we're sticking with Daisy... but if it's a boy, we're not sure. I like Alex. OH is crap at coming up with suggestions though! It's so frustrating!

The HB thing... hmmm. Sometimes she sounds like a train and other times like a horse! Very confusing! Also, her HB varies in rate; MW measured it as 140bpm, but I get between 130-150 depending on what time of day it is (wierd huh?!)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Wow guys you all have loads of fantastic names up your sleeves. I know what you mean about boys names being harder to choose.
I have already used my two favourite names - Molly and Harri/Harrison.
So I am struggling. I like the old fashioned grandad type names like Arthur and Freddie.
My Sister in law has just called her son Campbell. He was born on Sunday just gone. I think that is a lovely name.
Recently the general trend at my childrens school has been for girls. I think there have been 8 girls on the trot. So I think it is about time the trend changed a bit for the boys. Otherwise the girls are going to find there is a shortage of boyfriends when they are bigger.lol!

Yippee for team blue.
xxx
:hug:


----------



## wanababy

Yeah the HB things mad!! Not sure if it works or not though, I've not heard many stories so who knows?? My LO's HB ranges from 130-140 - I have heard girls are faster but then again - I'm definaltely no expert lol!
I'll find out soon enough - hopefully!

Lovely names everyone!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Aww thanks wannababy i love laylas name .
Layla was going to be summer all the way through my pregnancy , I had a plaque made for her door and everything .
Then when the Mw passed me her i looked and shouted nooooo dont write summer on her tag she doesnt look like a summer lol , My OH is half spanish .. And as you may be able to tell by the photo i have layla took after her daddy beautifull tanned complexion and summer just reminded me of a little girl i knew with blonde hair bue eyes sounds silly but layla just didnt look like a summer ... OH said what about layla and ohhh she looked like a layla lol.
Finnley looked like me when he came out and i had picked finnley months before , And said if he looks like his daddy he will be called enrique But he looked like a finnley lol .
Names are allways difficult for everyone , Corey this time is sticking 100% wether he looks like me or his daddy lol .
Ohh and the heartbeat thingy worked for me with this one low in the 130s and sounds like a train :) .
have a nice day girls , Im going to pick my cot up yayyyyy . xxx .


----------



## wanababy

You're welcome MM!! Oooh so if the HB thing is anything to go by from your experience - I'm having a boy lol!! 

Financially it would be much better if we had a girl as there is only going to be 4 months between me & my sister's babies, she's having a girl, so everything 0-3, 3-6 etc would come straight over to us - it would save us a fortune! But if it is a little boy, of course I'll be just as happy...:happydance: Like someone mentioned before, as long as LO's healthy, thats the main thing!

MM, you are doing soooo well on Freecycle!!! Good on you!! I still haven't posted/aquired anything. My mam said she saw an article in the paper and they had furnished a whole flat from things off Freecycle! She said there was a picture of it and everything - just shows you doesn't it!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

I'm convinced mine another boy. My last 2 were boys too, I have extra hair on my belly and my lady garden is growing quicker, I think due to the extra testosterone lol probs completely wrong but I'm not botheres either way.

Congrats Shimmy and glad the scan went so well for you. I have 4 week to wait for mine yet!!


----------



## Dee_H

We won't find out what we are having until IC Baby on Dec.22. That was the earliest I could get in. They won't tell you what you are having here where we go for our ultrasound and I'm not aware of any private places to get a scan around here. Guess it's just a waiting game. I went to a psychic over the weekend and she said it was a girl but I'm not going to rush out and buy any pink stuff. I'll wait until after Dec.22!


----------



## lousielou

:sad2: Not a good day so far!

When I was hanging out the washing earlier, I noticed that a teeny little blue vein I spotted on my leg last week has now progressed into a fully fledged *VARICOSE VEIN*! I've just bought a few pairs of support tights online (mmm, they're _sure_ to get OH's pulse racing, eh?), but has anyone got any suggestions on how to avoid getting any more of the little buggers? I've heard vitamin E can help, but I want to check with MW that this is ok to take...


----------



## mummymadness

Wanababy i was the same as you hun , Would of financialy been a little easier if baby was a girl had actually convinced myself girl .. Then Boy came up lol .
If corey was a girl we wouldnt have to move house , Oh well only moving next door phewwww lol .
I rekon boy for you anyway hun :) .
So sorry to hear about your Vein iv no advice hun as never had them , But hope the tights make u feel better :) . xxxxxxx .


----------



## lousielou

The tights look funny - they have a round panel in the tummy for the bump! Tee hee hee :D


----------



## lolly101

Louise i don't know about the vein either to help you , tights sound real sexy!!!
Could you ring your midwife to see or NHS direct may be able to help you.


----------



## Logiebear

i have to say that nothing really works there are lots of old wives tales as there are with everything in pregnancy but nothing actualy works. My left shin is covered a loads of little ones, my leg looks bruised. I don't have them any where else either but sorry to say that there is nothing hun xxx


----------



## lousielou

Bugger. Cheers anyway girls. It's not so bad really - I'd be more bothered if it was the hieght of summer and I was desperate to wear shorts and skirts, but I'm happy plodding round in jeans so I should be ok. 

Hmm, except when we go to Mexico... 

So, anyone doing anything fun this weekend? Anyone heard from Jade? Is she busy being all studious?:D


----------



## Logiebear

I haven't seen Jade on for a couple of days, maybe she is studying lots like a good girl lol. My weekend is naf i'm afraid, nothing but housework planned :cry:


----------



## lousielou

...Me too. Had a major spring clean of the upstairs yesterday, so have downstairs to do today *yawn*


----------



## KatienSam

i am doing a lot of cleaning recently, want to get it all lovely and clean (plus i havent got much else to do without working lol)

i haventfelt baby too much yesterday or today so im guessing its having a little growth spurt ready for its photoshoot on monday wooo xx


----------



## lousielou

Oh wow - are you excited?? I've got 2 weeks left now :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

i am excited, very excited but i have the baby show tomorrow which i am also excited about (not AS excited as the scan) but i think once i've done that i wont be able to sleep tomorrow lol I want to buy loads of stuff at the baby show if its all cheap lol

do you think i should text Jade to see if she is ok? dont want to bother her if she is studying lol xx


----------



## mummymadness

I just realised havent seen Jade in a while either .
I dont think i have jades number arghhh , Just looked i only have Rachs and Hollys number .
We must all swap numbers when we get close , I remember when i was in slow labour with Layla , I could of done with a great bunch of friends with texts keeping me going in the hours and hours of waiting lol .
xxx Hope all u girls have a nice weekend . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh all this housework has been contagious! Took into our spare room this week and plan to blitz the rest of the house next week as i'm off work (yay!!) 

Sorry 2 hear bout your vein lucy - hope it does a vanishing act all on it's own....

Had another scan yesterday and the little monkey was hard to keep track of - kept moving around so much! (hmmmm maybe the chocolate i had on the way in in the car had something to do with that one.....?! :blush:) all was well anyway and baby has pretty much tripled in size in the last 6 weeks. woooo!
The little picture this time was of him/her looking at us - can make out the little eyes nose and mouth - sooooo cute! (When you eventually work out what you're looking for!! hehe) 4 weeks til the "big" scan now.... hard to believe it's almost halfway there!!!

hope you're all well! x


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on your scan tigertea hun .
And good luck for the one in 2 weeks , Im trying not to concntrate on mine in 4 days arghhhhh .


----------



## Logiebear

So we have 2 scans this week then ladies, good luck to both of you. I ended up going out this morning to pick some Scalextric up from freecycle. I love going to some places not far from here as it is like seeing how the other half live. The woman this morning lives in what can only be described as a mansion with 4 floors and a large double garage. I love the houses in Hale and Bowden, they make me feel like a porper but I love looking at them :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with ur scan mm!!

aw logie - i think we all like to see how the other half live sometimes! hehe


----------



## KatienSam

i have jades number shall i text her?
x


----------



## tiggertea

a little text just to say "hey" and make sure she's ok couldnt hurt - even if she's revising....


----------



## mummymadness

If you dont mind Katie hun , Just give her a nudge and check shes still around and in theland of the living lol.
We really should swap numbers girls :) .
After my fiasco of my last scan iam more nervous and scared then excited but trying not to think about it .
Logie hun We live near a place called humberstone, And every now and again me and OH
will go for a drive passed (My mum lives near there) , There like mansion houses and we pick the one thats up for sale , And talk about what we would do with it when we win the lottery that is lol . xxxx .


----------



## wanababy

mummymadness said:


> Wanababy i was the same as you hun , Would of financialy been a little easier if baby was a girl had actually convinced myself girl .. Then Boy came up lol .
> If corey was a girl we wouldnt have to move house , Oh well only moving next door phewwww lol .
> I rekon boy for you anyway hun :)

Do you mean from the nub thingy?? I can't remember what anyone predicted lol!! 
Knowing my luck with money - I'll have a boy!!!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

I text Jade and she said:

'I am ok, been very sad as two puppies died and hands full. Also had exam and was off work feeling poorly. Had a hectic week. Hope to log on later and catch up. Hope u r all well xxx jade'

so she is ok - yay! but :hugs: about puppies and feeling poorly :(

xx


----------



## lousielou

Oh poor thing :( Sorry about your puppies Jade, that's very sad.


----------



## mummymadness

So glad to hear Jades ok , Sad to hear about her puppies :( .
I hope she feels better now her exam is out the way thow .
Wannababy hun , Yep the nub and just the way the pregnancy was allot like when i was pregnant with my daughter.
But yep typicaly turned out to be boy , Im happy now was just soooo shocked lol . xx .


----------



## beancounter

aw puppies :( Poor jade. That kind of thing can really get to you :hugs:

I had a nice day cus OH took me to exbury gardens :D it was all nice and autumnal. I can't wait till I get my scan.. at 22 frickin weeks. I'm desperate to see peanut (the amazing kungfu octopus) again and check for OKness. I'm away the 10 days before hand so I know I will spend my retreat worring about the scan and I won't even be allowed on the computer to moan to you about it!


----------



## lolly101

Glad Jade is ok if sad for her pups, bless them....:hugs:

We have got vistors this weekend, I am knackered form cleaning, cooking and cleaning up!!!

X factor was good....glad Girlband went...Alex still my fav, although Austin was good too this week!!!

we live just outside Poole so tomorrow we are going to Sandbanks to show our visitors our "holiday home":rofl:

Hope everyone enjoys the baby show tomorrow!!!! Don't spend too much!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I love Diana on x factor , And i allso agree right people went in the end lolly :) .
Good luck showing the show home hun :) . xxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

i like diana, alexandra, laura and a few others but i just cant stand that Rachel woman!!!

xxx


----------



## lousielou

Have a wicked time at the baby show girls! Try out lots of stuff and then review 'em all for us! :D

Had a blood nose this morning... first one in living memory! Kinda wish I'd left the spring cleaning until today now, as it was lovely and sunny yesterday when I was stuck inside and now it's piddling down - grr! 

Gosh, Sandbanks Lolly- isn't that like _the_ swishiest place to live in the UK...?


----------



## beancounter

Heh. I used to go to school in poole....


----------



## Shifter

Hello ladies. Glad Jade is OK. Didn't go to the Baby Show in the end, figured it would be a heck of a long day for me with the coach journey each way and we could do with saving the money tbh. So we went to our local Mamas & Papas store and played with a Pliko Switch and went into Sainsbury's to look at the cute Winnie the Pooh baby clothes. I bought a little fleecey jacket for bubs to wear home from hospital :happydance:

My mum sent me a little surprise in the post this week too, a cute sleepsuit with yellow and green spots from Jojo Maman Bebe, seems they've opened a shop in Harrogate :happydance:

We're going to pick up our free cot from my friend this evening too :happydance:

Yesterday was also a very busy and productive day of packing and sorting. We've filled 2 kirb-side recycling boxes of paper and old clothes, as well as a big bin bag of shredded paper. That's basically all of our piles of junk sorted through and rubbish got rid of. 

I packed almost all our books, all our CDs and loads of random stuff, so our third bedroom is rapidly becoming a sea of packed and ready-to-go boxes :happydance:

We've still got a few bits up on Ebay and Freecycle. Hubby managed to sell my old sewing machine for more than I paid for it new! And he sold his Starsky & Hutch Scalextrik, which is being picked up today. We're also getting rid of two huge boxes full of VHS tapes on Freecycle - I was amazed anyone would want them! Plus some of my old OU course materials that someone is interested in. I love Freecycle!

Strictly was great last night, the competition is really hotting up now the men and women are competing against each other!

On the negative side of things, I am a little sleep deprived as the teenage daughter next door had a rather loud party last night that kept me awake and this morning we have got up to find a large chunk of our back garden wall caved in :dohh: we'll be having words with the mother later I believe.


----------



## Shifter

Ooh, nearly forgot to mention this...

yesterday morning hubby and I were having a lie in and a cuddle and he wriggled down to chat to the bump, this is what he said:

"It's not fair that mummy gets to feel you moving. Daddy wants to feel it too. Can you give it a bit more oomph please?"

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa how cute is that shifter lol ....
Better than my OH he thinks i have an alien grwoing in my tummy and now "Its" kicked him he wont touch my belly any more pmsl .
I agree was loving strictly last night , My friend said i looked a bit crazed thow when i had to flick between strictly and x factor like a mad woman !!!! , Why now do they have to be on at the same time lol .
I bet you loved buying the little fleece hun , Did u like the switch ?? . I love the pliko i have :) .
Not so great news for me today , I cracked a tooth last night eating crisps Ooooops and got an emergency appointment at 5 to have it out :( . Iam petrefied of dentists , But i see it this way im in that much pain with it (Was up half the night) , So ill be glad to have it out , Its not dentists so much i dislike , Its the needle they give u to numb your mouth allways leaves me with a massive lump and real painfull afterwards . Ohhh well ill be back to moan about it to you girls later . xxxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Oh MM seems there is a few of us with dental probs these past weeks!! Hope it goes well at the "D's" lol

Shifter your hubby is cute and don't over do it with your packing hun, you need to be taking time to chill too hun.

Sorry to hear about your puppies Jade :hugs:

I like Laura on the x-factor but that song last night was bloody awful. Don't the mentors listen to them sing and go, "we'd better change your song" they flipping should do!! I love Austin too, he's brilliant, bit of a cry baby but talented xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I liked austins version of that song last night too :) .
In the end i think Ruths purple rain was great , I thought ohhh yes i like that .
I didnt even know the song Diana was singing i just think shes great .
Kids gone for afternoon nap bless them , Iam eating tea now Lol ... I remember last time i went to the Dentist i forgot to eat anything and was too sore after so went to bed with a grumbly tummy lol .
So im having a shepards pie OH is cooking now yummmmm . Will be back later to update how rough the Dentist is lol . Have a nice day Gilrs . Go easy with packing shifter . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Thanks ladies. Don't worry, I'm not over doing it. It sounds like I'm working flat out but it's more like half hour bursts with an hour rest in between! :rofl:

I'm not lifting anything heavy, hubby is doing all of that.

We just picked up our cot. It's a lot bigger than I thought, not entirely sure I like it, but it's a free cot, you know what I mean? You can't turn down generosity like that. I'm sure once it's assembled and in place in the nursery it'll grow on me. I just need to sort out a new mattress for it. It's hardly been used, but I feel funny about using the mattress.

Dead chuffed about Andy Murray :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Ooh, and on the pram front, we marginally prefer the Silver Cross Linear Freeway and have been offered one for £150. So we're going to go with that one. But I did like the Pliko Switch, it was a hard choice that might have gone the other way if it weren't for this great bargain.


----------



## lousielou

Wow girls, you're all getting so much stuff sorted! I'm going to try and get the pushchair and carseat done in the January sales I think, so I have oodles of time to plan and read up on them all! Have got a cot and moses basket and have been given loads of bedding too :D


----------



## mummymadness

Well girls back from dentist ...
Not happy at all !!! , Had my wisdom tooth taken out my mouth feels like its done 10 rounds with mike tyson lol . And had to havea referral for sugery !!!! iv never had surgery in my life :( . Apparently i have 2 gaps where teeth have been taken out but theres still tooth and root still in there , So should get a letter from the hospital real soon arghhhh . xx .


----------



## lousielou

Oh no, poor you! are you in much pain at the moment? :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Not at the min hun lol ,I feel like i have a fat lip thow lol . Everythings tingling still lol .
I dont mind this bit its when it wears off lol .
Little nervous about this surgery malarky , Will see what the letter says when it comes soon . xx .


P.s Lol just tried taking a drink its dribbling now lol .


----------



## Shifter

Sorry about your tooth MM. How awful that whoever took your other teeth out didn't get it all! I'm sure the surgery will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thank you hunny , I know Mum said i should put a complaint in . It was at a little place in a posh part of town called Humberstone about 2 years ago The dentist tonight couldnt believe there was 2 spaces with laods still in :( , I allways wondered why they was tender but never really painfull , I said if its not painfull do i need them out , He giggled and said yes so suppose il have to have it .
Iv just taken two parecetomls and OH is been sooooo sympathetic its great untill thsi numbing stuff wears off lol . xxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Thank you hunny , I know Mum said i should put a complaint in . It was at a little place in a posh part of town called Humberstone about 2 years ago The dentist tonight couldnt believe there was 2 spaces with laods still in :( , I allways wondered why they was tender but never really painfull , I said if its not painfull do i need them out , He giggled and said yes so suppose il have to have it .
> Iv just taken two parecetomls and OH is been sooooo sympathetic its great untill thsi numbing stuff wears off lol . xxxxx .

You should definitely make a complaint. That's terrible :-(


----------



## beancounter

:O
that's shocking MM. Some dentists are really terrible! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lousielou

Me too - that's shocking! ...But now I have funny visions of you trying to drink and it all dribbling down your chin... :D


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa its very true , I had apple juice dribbling all down my chin , I had to giggle . Well try too one side of my lip aint doing much lol .
Does any one know who i can complain too , I mean i know Doctors etc but who do you complain too about a dentist .
I wouldnt of minded but at the time he didnt even tell me i had some left !! .Ouchhhh just bit my toungue .


----------



## Shifter

:rofl:

I'm a terrible dribbler after the dentist, it's awful but pretty funny with hindsight.

As for the complaint, I would start with a letter to the surgery where you had the bad work done. Other than that I'm not sure.... a quick google search revealed this site: https://www.dentalcomplaints.org.uk/ I haven't looked around it though hun, so not sure if it's appropriate for you, but I hope it helps start you off.


----------



## wanababy

So sorry to hear about your sore mouth MM and that awful dentist you once had....I would definately complain - bloody butchers some of them!!

Sorry to hear about puppies Jade...:cry:

Just checking in and have been catching up on thread - hope all's well

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

soz 2 hear bout ur mouth mm.... i'd def complain!
hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## KatienSam

sorry to hear about your tooth MM, i also hate the dentist!!

I have been to the baby show today and it was bloody brilliant, i really wanted a mamas and papas set but it was just so expensive and THEN got to the baby show and it was 20% off so i bought EVERYTHING lol, got loads of gorgeous nursery stuff for cheapies! Everything was cheap and got free sample etc to try out.

I road tested lots of prams (and i mean lots!!!!) every pram was there that i wanted to consider and i had a big play, i think im going to get the maxi-cosy mura 4 (which wasnt even on my list before i went lol) i didnt like the look of it until i started to play!!

Just had a great day, although im knackered (like my credit card). Got to see the nursery set i am ordering tomorrow as well and it was just as good in the real as it looks in the pictures etc.

So i am ONE HAPPY BUNNY!

scan in the morning wooooooooooooooo hooooooo!!!

xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Have a fantastic scan hun, well done with all the baby buying, sounds like fun,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Have fun at the scan hun . xxx .


----------



## lousielou

Hope your scan goes well, and glad you had such a ball! :D


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck for your scan this morning Katie and glad you enjoyed the show so much. It's here in Manchester in Nov but i haven't even considered going until now, How much were tickets hun?

Sorry to hear about your butcher, I mean dentist MM. I would defo complain, that is shockin and he'll be thinking he got away with it!! Grrrrrr.

I am doing sod all this week as my daughter has twisted her foot and really herself so it's a good job it's half term but it now means I have an etrx kid to shuffle round after grrrrr and I'm so tired :sleep::sleep:


----------



## lousielou

Hmm, I am not impressed. My stepson is ill with a raging fever, sickness and diarrhoea. His mum would normally have him, as is the usual routine on a Monday. But for some reason she's asked us to have him instead. We have loads to do today - I need to go shopping for a load of stuff, and we have an appointment we have to keep later. I also don't think it's a particularly smart move for me to be around him when he's ill with god-knows-what and I'm pregnant. Nevertheless, OH has said yes.

When I asked him if he'd remembered the mega list of things we need to get done today, he said yes, and that it'd be ok - 'we can just take him with us'. Err... no we can't! If he's ill, he should be at home, not wandering round town in the freezing cold. So, all the things we need to get done are going to have to wait until later in the week. And I'll be majorly p*issed off if I get ill. Not a happy bunny this morning- grrr....


----------



## Logiebear

Oh the poor kid being so ill and not staying at home. That's not fair on him or you. You are right and you shouldn't be around a tummy bug if it can be helped and your oh should have said for that reason alone.

Hope you don't get ill hun xxx


----------



## beancounter

jealous of those who have scans and baby shows!

Louise, I would be really peeved at my OH if he did that to me. In a 'I'm going out all day, have fun with the problem you have created' kind of way. I hate it when they don't even consult you :hissy:

I had a dizzy spell in the showers at swimming. I think it was too hot or I was too hungry but now I am all worried I've broken the baby :( I did manage to get into the cubicle and felt ok once I've sat down and had a snack..


----------



## wanababy

Louiselou, I'd also be well p*ssed off if my OH did that to me!! Men eh? They don't think sometimes do they? Hope you don't get ill hun!! 

I'm that way with my OH at the minute anyway, he just doesn't seem to want to get involved with any 'baby' things, eg. I saw a cot/bed on ebay, told him about it and asked whether he thought i should bid for it. The reply I got was 'if you want'!! Makes me so mad sometimes, feel like he's just happy to leave everything to me when I really want him to be involved.

Glad you had a great time at the show Katie - sounds like it was a good 'un!! And bargains to be had, bet you're glad you went now! Hope your scan went well...10 days for mine!!!

Beancounter - I wouldn't worry hun, I'm sure dizzy spells are common in pregnancy, something to do with blood pressure I think or maybe like you said, you just needed something to eat.

LO didn't keep still yesterday, don't know about you ladies but the movements are getting much stronger and longer of late!!! I love it! :happydance:

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Beancounter i did giggle with the phrase "Broken the baby" lol , Sorry i had to giggle .
Try remember to have something sugary before and exsercise like swimming hun :) , And maybe have a float around isntead of lots of laps lol .
So sorry to hear your little girl has twisted her foot logie i hope she gets better soon **Hugs** .
I aggree been at home tucked up with Duvet would of been best for your stepson Louise hun , Theres lots of bugs going around , I have had one and me and baby are ok , But i wouldnt of asked some one to take my kids around town when they were ill with it bless him , I think you had the right thing in mind in not having him for the day hun .

Im just getting layla ready for school , Her half term doesnt start untill this Friday .
Iam going to take her off for the day onWedensday thow , As its mums borthday and were taking her for a posh lunch all the family kind of thing , And then as you all know my dreaded scary scan is at 3.45 so will go from lunch to there (Please please baby be well this time) .

Anyway this morning my gum is killing where i had the numbing injection going to pop some parcetemals see if it helps a little , I keep trying salt water mouth wash too :) .

Hope every one has a good day , Ill pop back later today . 
Ohhhhhhhh And good luck Katie and Rach on your scans today :) . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Aww beancounter :hugs: I'm sure bubs is fine. It was probably low sugar. Unfortunately, dizzy spells can be a normal part of this pregnancy malarky!

Wanababy - my hubby was just like that with planning the wedding, I wanted him to be involved but he just couldn't get into it. It wasn't until about three weeks before that he started to get excited. He's on and off with the pregnancy, he has days where he is so excited and enthusiastic it's almost overwhelming and other days where I think he forgets that it's real :rofl:

Hope people's scans go well today!


----------



## wanababy

Thanks Shifter, am glad my OH isn't the only one then lol!! I could still gladly strangle him sometimes!!

Made a booboo with last post - sorry girls I had got name mixed up (I've corrected it now!) :blush:
am blaming preg brain! 

Ooh 2 scans today then? Good luck to Rach aswell....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

I have spoken to rach i will let her update but i knew i was right lol ....
Shes very happy :) .

And katie just seen your pics hun , What a lovely cute baby awwwww . So glad everyones well . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

thanks guys my blood pressure was low last time it was checked which was ages ago I'll remember to eat my banana before i go next time!

Does rach know her team, aww, lol :D


----------



## mummymadness

Yep she knows now lol , And as were speaking shes in town shopping on a certain colour of clothes lol :) .
She has to go back in 4 weeks as baby was curled up and they couldnt get heart chambers etc , But told her everything looks fine :) . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

Just a quick hello as I MUST start the tea!! DH will be home in about 5 and its not even begun yet!!!

We only dream about Sandbanks, its not for real!!! God how I wish. We couldnt even afford a beach hut down there!!!!:rofl:(85 grand for a beach hut!!!!!)

I'm glad your enjoyed baby show Katie, it sounds really good

Beancounter I hope you are ok. With my DS I went in the steam room before I knew I was pregnant and I went all dizzy...its just your body telling you to slow down!!

MM I hope your tooth is feeling better now, get writing that complaint, that is so terrible about your dentist.

Louise I hope you don't some down with anything. IF you do you must make DH have time off work to wait on you hand and foot cos it will be his fault. 
My DH said our nephew can come to stay tomorrow night. I put my foot down cos I haven't even done the washing from the weekend visitors yet!!! An extra body to get out the door at 7.30am is not going to be a smooth day.....


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats on the scans girls :dance: .... lots of March Boys now it seems

MM soz about your dentist babes, hope all is getting better.

Im off to the Baby Show in Manchester, cant wait. Ive been offered a full mamas and papas nursery furniture set so im hoping I can get a nice bedding set to match - wanting the 20% now, so hope they turn up!! Hope some of you girls can make it too :)

Take cares
x


----------



## KatienSam

just a quick post as been a very hectic day but wanted to let you all know me and OH got engaged tonight! Im just floating around on cloud 9 today, so many good things have happened!!!

good night all xx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Katiensam, congratulations, that is fantastic news,

Bless you,

Love
Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## Louise-B

Awww Katie, congratulations to you both!! Brought tears to my eyes!

ps. I went to the baby show on Sunday too. Apart from grabbing all the freebies and leaflets, etc, we ordered our 'travel system' (a Quinny Buzz 3) for delivery in the new year - saved £160 on RRP so pretty chuffed.... it was worth the trip down from Bristol!


----------



## tiggertea

fantastic news katie! congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Wow congrats Katie hun , What a perfect week for you :) .
Glad every ones well .

Anyways Baby corey is having a party tonight , My belly keeps swishing from one side to another !!!! . And we thought we would cordilly invite all you other babies along Pmsl . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe yay! a party!


----------



## wanababy

Congratulations Katie, thats great news!!! :hugs: :happydance:

Liz
xx


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations Katie! 

Stepson wasn't half as ill as his mum had made out - he was mucking around and eating bacon sandwiches by 9.30 - and to be honest I think he should have gone to school. The chances of me catching what I suspect was a severe case of homeworkitus is fortunately slim to none. I was still quite grizzly with OH yesterday though...

Glad both of your scans went well yesterday too Katie & Rach! Only 2 weeks until mine now - am growing excited and nervous in increasing volumes now though! 

Everyone sounds like they're getting all their baby kit sorted - I'm still at the 'casually leafing through the catalogue' stage I'm afraid! I used to work for M&P though, so I'm sure I'll end up getting loads of stuff from there as I'm so bias! 

I've started to be able to feel Daisy when I'm in positions other than lying flat now - I still can't tell when I'm walking about, but if I'm sitting or leaning against something and she moves then I'm beginning to be able to tell :D


----------



## Shifter

Congratulations Katie! That's fantastic news :happydance:



Louise-B said:


> ps. I went to the baby show on Sunday too. Apart from grabbing all the freebies and leaflets, etc, we ordered our 'travel system' (a Quinny Buzz 3) for delivery in the new year - saved £160 on RRP so pretty chuffed.... it was worth the trip down from Bristol!

*Waves*

Hello, I didn't know there were any other Bristol bods floating around on here. Although I'm moving to Yorkshire next Friday :dohh:


----------



## beancounter

ooh congrats katie :D how exciting. 

I didn't break the baby yesterday, well, the legs are still working, thats for sure. :D

I have grown a bump too. It is suddenly quite big. Anyone want to see:blush:


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> ooh congrats katie :D how exciting.
> 
> I didn't break the baby yesterday, well, the legs are still working, thats for sure. :D
> 
> I have grown a bump too. It is suddenly quite big. Anyone want to see:blush:

Yes! Pics please!


----------



## Logiebear

Yes please Bean!!

Congrats Katie, that's great news. 

I am going to try and get to Manchester Gwizz as this is where I live but the ticket price isn't cheap for both of us atm. Will try though and will let you know if we do! What day are you going on??

Not going to on too much over the next few days as I have finally starting potty training my oldest son!! Hard work :rofl: Wish me luck xxx


----------



## lousielou

I wanna see too Bean! Show us! :D


----------



## lousielou

Good luck with the potty training Logie!


----------



## beancounter

Ok, sorry for the low quality photo, I don't know how to do the thumbnails thing:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2961362298_22d14d1d0d.jpg

I got my DH to take a photo, it was actually worse than this, I think he takes them of me gurning on purpose. Thus I have used the camera to mask my face. Enjoy the avocado glory of our bathroom (it's rented)

Good luck on the potty training logie :D How old is your boy?


----------



## lousielou

You're hiding your face, you're funny!! You have a very cute bump Bean :D 

Oh my, you're over half way through now too!! Yay!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies ...
Hope every ones well, Lovely photo Bean hun :) cute bump showing .
Good luck Logie , I really hope he loves the potty that will help lol :) .
Im keeping real busy today , Iam too nervous about tommorrows scan .. I hope they see baby this time and his feet look ok plzzzzzzzzzz and that my placenta has moved .
Ohh well will know more tommorrow i guess. xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

Logiebear if you join online at bounty you can get discount tickets, mine were £12 each in the end and i saved WAAAAY more money than that lol

i think in total for pram and all my nursery gear i saved £300.

woooo!

xxx


----------



## Shifter

Cute bump Bean! Mega hair too!

Good luck Logie!

I think I may have felt my first braxton hicks last night... it felt like normal stretching pains at first, low down under my bump, but it got more intense until it was really painful and I had to go to bed and lie down. It only lasted a minute or two and then was gone! What do you ladies reckon?


----------



## lolly101

Congrats on your exciting news Katie!!! What a fab week you have had!!!

Bean your bump is so cute, I can't believe how long your hair is!!! WOW!!

Shifter that could have been a Braxton Hicks. I remember mine as my whole bump went REALLY tight for a few seconds then I could feel it relax again!!! I don't remember them being painful though but it wa a long time ago now!!:dohh:

MM Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I'm sure Corey will behave this time:hugs:(gotta watch Holby Thursday this week as Man Utd are playing:cry:!!!)


good luck Logie, I remember those days with more wee on the floor than in a potty!!!:rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

Logiebear said:


> I am going to try and get to Manchester Gwizz as this is where I live but the ticket price isn't cheap for both of us atm. Will try though and will let you know if we do! What day are you going on??


We are going on the sunday i fink! Try the bounty website sweetie for a discount on tickets :)

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Congrats KatienSam ... Wow I need a new hat and a good wedding to go too  ..... Are you going to wait until LO is walking so they can be part of the wedding? 

I wanna say all the best for your new little family for the future :)

:hug:

Good luck at scan MM and Shifter I apologise but I have not had that as yet and I am with #1 so I dont know to comment on what it feels like.

Cute bump bean for 20 weeks too and that hair is amazing :) I dont think u'll have a problem with stretch marks!


----------



## Logiebear

That bump is cute Bean and I can't believe how far gone you are now!!

I will check out the Bounty site as I am a member all ready!!

Good luck for tomorrow MM and I am sure Corey will be a good boy.

My oldest son just turned 3 at the end of Sept. I know it's late but his communication has been very slow in coming and wanted to focus on that. He is doing brilliantly today, we even went out for Daddy and he waited til we got home to go wee wee. He has 5 stickers on the chart and only 2 accidents. Did my daughter in 2 weeks but I think girls are quicker than boys anyway and she was only just 2!!


----------



## Logiebear

Can't find anything on Bounty so can someone please tell me where the hell to look :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

thanks I was trying to use the hair to cover my arse, lol. It failed :rofl: 
I got enough stretchies in adolescence to last me a lifetime g, I suspect I will get more though :(
good luck with the potty training, sometimes its easier to wait till their a bit older.


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies! Hope we all had good evenings!

Just wondering - has anyone heard of Elimination Communication...? I read an article on it last night, and am going to order a book to read up on it properly. Basically, it's a way of getting your child to communicate with you and/or you learning to read the signals that will tell you when Bubba wants to wee or poo (or, 'eliminate'!) so you don't use nappies. Sounds a bit wierd, but have heard some glowing reports...


----------



## lousielou

Forget to say- all the best for your scan this afternoon MM. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## beancounter

Good luck in your scan mm, I hope baby behaves himself this time & it goes well :hugs:
And I hope your poor mouth is feeling less sore too!


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> Morning ladies! Hope we all had good evenings!
> 
> Just wondering - has anyone heard of Elimination Communication...? I read an article on it last night, and am going to order a book to read up on it properly. Basically, it's a way of getting your child to communicate with you and/or you learning to read the signals that will tell you when Bubba wants to wee or poo (or, 'eliminate'!) so you don't use nappies. Sounds a bit wierd, but have heard some glowing reports...

There was a thread about this a little while back. I think it sounds like a great idea and we'll be trying it part time. It really helps make potty training easier, or completely unnecessary if you succeed with it full time!

Here's a handy website: https://www.diaperfreebaby.org/?&MMN_position=1:1


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with the scam MM! x


----------



## samandtania

I'm due March 27th :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

congrats and welcome to march buddy club! xx


----------



## beancounter

aw march 27 is my DH's birthday :D I think that's a good day :D 

not that I have any intention of holding on that long, lol.


----------



## Logiebear

DOES ANYONE KNOW THE PAGE ON BOUNTY FOR THE DISCOUNT TICKETS FOR BABY SHOW *PLEAAAAAAAAAAAASE!!!!!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW THE PAGE ON BOUNTY FOR THE DISCOUNT TICKETS FOR BABY SHOW *PLEAAAAAAAAAAAASE!!!!!!!* :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Aw hun! Have you tried doing a search? I did and it came up with this link but I couldn't get to it as I think it's members only: www.bounty.com/babyshow.aspx

HTH


----------



## wanababy

Welcome samandtania!! :hi:

Oooh good luck MM - hope it went well!

Sorry hun I haven't a clue about the Bounty baby show discount thingy...Up here in Newcastle we're not privelidged enough to be having one :hissy:

Aren't some people so kind? A man I work with has 2 daughters and isn't having anymore so has offered me: 

Wooden swinging crib
Change station (including bath bath - you lift top up)
Bouncy chair
Jungle nest
Travel cot

He says they're all neutral and is giving me them all for nothing!! :happydance: He's going to bring them into work and fill my car up over a couple of days - bless him eh? It restores my faith in human nature!!! Think I'll get him and his wife a nice bottle of wine & a 'thank you' card....

Hope everyones OK :hugs:

Liz
xx

*Oh!!! And I'm HALF WAY  *


----------



## Shifter

Logie - I'm not convinced Bounty are offering a discount having signed up and poked around. But according to the Baby Show's website tickets for Manchester are only £9.50 in advance anyway: https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/manchester-central/booktickets/


----------



## Shifter

Wanababy - that sounds great! Lucky you


----------



## beancounter

aaw wannababy thats lovely. I wish someone would restore my faith in humanity :rofl:
i got nuffin and noone realises im pregnant :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

hi samandtania im due on the 27th as well xx


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> aaw wannababy thats lovely. I wish someone would restore my faith in humanity :rofl:
> i got nuffin and noone realises im pregnant :rofl:

:hug:

I bet you get the biggest bump of all of us by March 1st


----------



## wanababy

beancounter said:


> aaw wannababy thats lovely. I wish someone would restore my faith in humanity :rofl:
> i got nuffin and noone realises im pregnant :rofl:

Yeah, I'm really pleased....I wish I had a little cute bump like yours sometimes!!! I will post pics some time if I can take some decent ones - promise!! 

I work in a very male dominated environment and am SICK of MEN saying I'm 'getting fat' or 'piling on the weight' or 'filling out' - They probably mean no harm - are just joking but I've always had an issue with my weight and I'm know I'm pregnant (AND have given up smoking!) but it doens't make it hurt any less and make me hate myself for eating too much rubbish (I'm eating healthy aswell for LO)...:cry: I've put on a stone and a half so I think for giving up the cigs, AND being pregnant I'm not doing to bad...

Just have to keep trying to remember not to be too hard on myself!! But its hard work!

Sorry girls - rant over!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## lolly101

Sod those men wanababy. They have no idea!! You should say back to them at least i can lose the weight in 5 months time, you can't change your face!!!:hugs: At least htat guy that gave you all that stuff is an understanding male!!!

MM hope you got on ok today:hug::hugs: Did you enjoy your evening out last night????


----------



## lousielou

Wanababy - men suck, full stop. Well done on stopping smoking; you should be really proud of yourself. And a huge congratulations on reaching the half way point! :hugs:

OH and I were talking earlier about how fast this is all going; does anyone feel the same? I mean, thinking back to when we found out - that feels like ages ago - but when I think I'm less than 2 weeks from being half way through - woah! That's bloody scary and has happened so fast!

Thanks for the link Shifter - am definately going to give it a go, even if it means we just cut down on nappy use rather than eliminate them altogether. Sounds really promising anyway! :D


----------



## Logiebear

Shifter, thanks for that hun but tjhat's exaclty what happens to me too. You click on that link and it just sends you to the home page. i think they may have only been offering a discount on London, typical!! Thanks anyway!

I'm due on the 26th but my section is booked in for 9th xxx


----------



## KatienSam

is it manchester central your going to? if you go to baby centre website and click on their free stuff and vouchers etc there is a code (E131) to save u £2.50 off each ticket.

on the baby front... my pram arrived today!!! they forgot my carrycot attachment but have sent it out today for delivery tomorrow so i am sooo happy and i cant stop playing with it lol!! i will upload pics once i get all the bits tomorrow, got sooo many pics to get loaded up in my journal lol!!!

hope your all well, im so happy everything is ok for MM too!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls well most of you probably read in second tri thread scan went amazingly good yayyyyyyy we are over the moon ,Last night was lovely with OH . 
And today has been sooooo tire some going to get an early night it really has knackered us both lol .
A real big thank you for all your support while i sat and worried like mad .
A big welcome to our March home to the new ladies joining :) . And hope all you are well today . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Wanababy - ignore those rotten men, they don't have a clue.

Glad the scan went well MM.


----------



## tiggertea

wanababy - men are b**tards sometimes. sorry to hear they've been giving you a hard time :hugs:

mm - yay for a great scan!

katie - glad pram arrived - can't wait to see the pics!!


as for me, well, i took into clearing out the roon that will be baby's when he/she arrives.... i hadn't realised it would be such a big job.... :(
in more exciting news though - it's our 1st wedding anniversary tomorrow! YAY! can't believe where time has disappeared off to.... madness! will most likely be depressed come friday tho - coz that means it's a year since we were jetsetting off to australia for a couple of months and i'm not ready to stop living in that dreamland just yet! hehe


----------



## wanababy

Thank girls, sorry I'm being such a moaner....I'm really hating men at the minute! My OH especially - we both have eachothers password etc for our facebook account (as we've nothing to hide - normally!) and I went on his profile last night just out of curiousity - he's adding young, (18//19 - he's 34) single girls to his 'friends' and has admitted not even having a clue who they are!!! 

Am I just being paranoid do you think? I keep calling him a pervert and accusing him of fancying them, I have thrown him on the sofa. Is it me, am I being unreasonable? Not sure if its because I'm feeling fat and horrible and 2worried that he's going to run off with someone younger/slimmer? 

Arrrggh!:hissy: I'm in a right BAD MOOD!!! And feeling so sorry for myself. :growlmad:

:hugs:

Liz
xx

Oh I forgot to say - I deleted his profile last night out of pure rage (I have an email to retrieve it all but he doesn't know that....yet!) and I text him to tell him and haven't spoken to him since. He spends hours on his Facebook putting on music etc - I think its quite sad, I think he loves his bloody profile more than me...


----------



## wanababy

Sorry MM, really pleased your scan went so well!!xx


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks so much Katie! That is brilliant and great news about your pram, can't wait to see pics hun!!

Glad everything went well for you MM and here's to a more relaced next 20 weeks or so lol


----------



## lousielou

wanababy - really sorry things aren't great with your OH at the moment. I don't really know what to suggest. I'd be pretty peeved if my OH was spending all his time on Facebook befriending random young girls too, especially if I was feeling insecure :( Maybe you could try talking to him really calmly about how crappy it's making you feel, and trying to make some time together for you as a couple - going out to dinner, or seeing a film or something? Something to remind you both of why you're together, and of how much you love eachother. Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## tiggertea

i'd be annoyed about the facebook thing too wanababy, but try talking to your OH and tell him exactly how its making you feel.... it's probably that he knew in himself that it's all above board and innocent and so thought you'd automatically see it that way to. (Men! They really don't know ANYTHING about women sometimes!!)


----------



## Logiebear

.


----------



## Logiebear

WOO HOO YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY I did a search on Google for vouchers codes and it took me to the ever faithful Money Saving Expert.com, god I love that bloomin site!! and I got code BM01 and it has given me the 20% discount and this link
https://www.bounty.com/community/youropinion/babyshow/manchester.asp

So I got 2 tickets for Sunday at £17!! So excited now! And last night I went to Boots and sent £50 on Christmas stuff and they gave me £10 in points on my card and if I go back on another Special evening (which I will do) and spend £50 they give another £5 ontop of the £10 so I will get £15. So I will have spent £100 on boots stuff and got £25 back on my card! I'm doing well atm.
Not to mention the points you get for spend the money anyway so that was something like 272 points which is £2.72 so I am happy!! And atm they have an extra 300 or 500 points if you buy your Avent bottles there so if you spend the £14.99 for 4 bottles you get 300 point + 56 so you get £3.56 back! I think it's a bargain.

I sound like a Boots advert :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

boots advert indeed logie.... :rofl: are you on commission?! hehehe

nice work - my advice though - treat yourself with those points.... nothing too sensible!!


----------



## Logiebear

Treat myself indeed :rofl: Can't remember the last time I did that! Don't think you do much when your a mum, specially with 3 and 1 on the way :cry: lol


----------



## mummymadness

I used Boots online to get my vibrating melody baby chair , Such a good price and they were sooo quick to deliver , I would use them again .
Wannababy hun, Iam so sorry to hear OH is getting you mad , Luckily me and OH rearly use anything like facebook/faceparty i think i would allway sbe nosying not trusting , God knows why as i trust OH just something i would have to check on .
You keep him on that sofa untill your ready hun :) . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

Logiebear said:


> Treat myself indeed :rofl: Can't remember the last time I did that! Don't think you do much when your a mum, specially with 3 and 1 on the way :cry: lol

all the more reason to use those points for you hun x ;)


----------



## beancounter

ooooh, I'd be mad too wannababy, though I have to say sometimes men can do pretty dumb things. 

Well, I'll be off tomorrow on my 10 day retreat, I'm pretty nervous about leaving my OH and going off (especially as I haven't been able to see a midwife since 15weeks :hissy:) but I will have no internet or phone so just in case anyone misses me, that's why :D


----------



## lolly101

Wanababy I would be the same as you. Mad as f*/k! Like the others said try explaining to him why you feel so insecure, if he says it's just you you can say it's not. My DH has to keep reassuring me at the mo he's not gonna run off with a younger model.The stupid thing is I know that anyway!!! I think men just like to look popular on Facebook and have lots of "friends" even if they don't!!!! LOL. I look ath hubbys facebook acc too, even though there is nothing to hide on there. I'm sure being pg makes you feel more insecure anyway....and you're not fat you are PREGNANT!

Beancounter enjoy your ten days away..... have a lovely time and see you when you get back!!!

Gonna fly, Holby is on bbc Scotland and I missed it tues due to footie!!!!!:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Wanababy - I'd be mad too. Try talking to him about it hun, now is not the time for arguments. I'm sure there is nothing to it though hun, men can have a way of just not realising what they are doing :dohh:

Bean - have a great time hun! Look after yourself and bubs and we'll see you when you get back :hug:


----------



## wanababy

Bean - Enjoy your break!! Think I could do with one of them....

Thanks girls I don't feel as paranoid now knowing it would affect you lot the same. My mam said that its just not on and that he's immature and probably needs an ego boost! I've wound myself up so much about it that I cannot stand to even look at him. Luckily, he's on nightshift this week so we're passing ships in the night anyway. 

I'll try talking to him maybe over the weekend (in the meantime, I've took the internet connection from comp and have it with me!) and I think few of you are right, the insecurities seem twice as bad when you're pregnant!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: wanababy!

Enjou ur break bean!


----------



## Logiebear

Wanababy atleast you can it isn't just you and being pregnant makes women insecure as it is. I canonly imagine how you must be feeling but yeah i'd be mad too!!

You enjoy yourself Bean and we will still be here waiting for you when you get back!!! Make sure you enjoy yourself hun xxx

I have another check up this morning with my consultant so hopefully he will be fine with my blood sugars and blood pressure so I won't have to see any one until my scan which is 3 weeks today!! SOOOOOO excited about that. But hopefully today will be fine xxx


----------



## wanababy

Thanks again girls!! Its great to think you can come on here and get support/advice on whatever the problem is....

Good luck this morning Logie on your bloods etc, I'm sure everything will be fine, let us know!

:hugs:

Liz
x


----------



## Shifter

Morning ladies.

Today is my last day at work before we move in 1 week!!!! I am making an apple and cinnamon crumble for work mates, instead of taking in the usual doughnuts etc. The cooking apples were donated by one of my colleagues, as she grows lots of fruit and veg.

Ugh, I am so tired though. The last two nights I've woken up in the wee hours and not been able to get back to sleep for hours. Night before last I tossed and turned for two hours, then got up and watched telly :-( last night/this morning I did finally doze off again at about 6, the alarm woke me 45 minutes later :-(

I think it may be bubs moving around a lot, I'm not that consciously aware of it, but maybe the activity is keeping me awake on an unconscious level? Last night while I lay awake I did feel *a lot* of movement, which was lovely 

In what little sleep I managed to get I had a dream about my scan, which is next Wednesday. It was a bit weird, hubby wasn't there but then I realised and made the sonographer wait for him. I didn't think I was nervous about it, but maybe I am.


----------



## Shifter

Oh, and check out the cuteness... one of our cats, Misty, loves to cuddle up to the bump. Sometimes he will full on straddle my belly with all four legs splayed out around it!! This is him a couple of evenings ago just nuzzled up under it:
 



Attached Files:







Misty&Bump.jpg
File size: 88.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Logiebear

Cute cat and bump Shifter.

My app went well, he was pleased with my bp and my sugars and has said i have to see the midwife between now and my scan just once so that's ok! 

I am just so excited about my scan now. I bet the baby has his legs crossed so we can't see properly :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

Glad your appointment went well logiebear.

I have posted pics of my pram, engagement ring and one of some of my nursery goodies in my journal now just in case anyone wanted a nosey!

Ive had hardly any movement today so decided to lay on the sofa and poke baby about a bit and we ended up playing a little game, sooo cute, i poked it for a bit and then it kicked me, so i poked it again and it kicked me lol, eventually it turned over and started kicking my bladder... baby won!! I actually saw my belly moving when it kicked the first time... sooo cute! god knows how i can see my belly move and OH cant even feel it yet

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

so glad u love the pram hun :).
Shifter what a cutie of a cat .
Enjoy the break bean hun :).
Wannababy hun , Iam glad u feel allot better make him grovel a little longer watch him sweat it out lol .
Sorry its a quick message today girls , Had such a busy day ... Going to check baby coreys heartbeat he hasnt kicked since this morning , Im not worried sure he is just been lazy lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Aww Katie! I'm sure he'll feel it soon. I keep telling hubby that as he feels really left out at the moment :-(

Busy day ahead for me, seeing friends this morning for farewell brunch, then seeing biiiiig group of peeps tonight to say cheerio to them all. In between we have yet more packing to do. Feels like we'll never get it all done atm, but I'm sure it will all come together ok.

Hubby is still furiously Freecycling and Ebaying lots of junk, er, I mean, quality produce.... :rofl: 

Anyway, gotta run....

Have a good Saturday everybody!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope everyones well ... I found coreys heartbeat fine last night so he must of been having a lazy day lol typical boy , Weekend comes he decideds to lay back and rest lol .

Iam sooooooo nervous today girls arghhhhhh , Since OH bless his cotton socks got put on part time work we have struggled very badly (Hes a contractor peace worker so it goes bad sometimes) .So last night i went for an interview and have myself a a little job .. Nothing much Im delivering for a new posh indian food place only 5 hours on a saturday but its an extra £35 a week for us , Iam just sooo nervous lol .
So i guess ill see u all tommorrow girls , Have fun watching strictly/x factor tonight . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

I'm sure you'll be OK MM, but good luck.

I'm just having a little break from the packing. I'm exhausted today, I feel like I did in the first trimester. We went out to see friends this morning and go do a few errands and when we got home I was like a zombie, just totally wiped out. Had some lunch and feel a lot better, so I just packed a crate of clothes. I now have my 2 pairs of maternity trousers, a small selection of tops and half a dozen items of underwear! The rest of my clothes are all packed and ready to go!

In the last few weeks I have managed to get rid of sooooo many clothes. I've filled two charity bin bags of wearable stuff and one and a half kirbside recycling boxes of old trousers that are all worn out at the crotch :rofl: I'm getting rid of two pairs of old slippers, underwear that hasn't come out of the drawer in five years, a thousand pairs of socks that I will never get around to darning and so much more!

Then there's all the paper that has been recycled, stacks and stacks of old magazines, bills (shredded, of course), catalogues, pads of order forms from when I was a Virgin Vie consultant, on and on. It's unbelievably therapeutic, clearing all this junk out. But at the same time I keep looking around the house and groaning because, despite everything that is already packed and all this stuff we have got rid of there is still so much to do :-(

We're going out to say goodbye to all our Bristol friends tonight, so I'll have to catch up with Strictly in the morning. Have a nice evening folks.


----------



## Shifter

Hang on a minute... I just went and packed two boxes full of towels and linen etc, which were in the airing cupboard, in the office, where hubby is. He was surfing the internet.

I moved the full boxes into the room we're piling all the packed stuff and realised that *every* box in there was packed by me.

I have had the packing tape, scissors and marker pen all week and hubby has not asked for it once.

What's going on here? An hour and a half ago he was telling me to take a break as I was so tired etc. But he hasn't lifted a finger since we got home! In fact, apart from doing all the Freecycle and Ebay stuff (which I do appreciate) he hasn't actually contributed towards the packing and sorting much at all.

:hissy::hissy::hissy:

I can tell what will happen, I will carry on getting all of my things and the "household" things packed and Thursday night I will walk around the house and see piles of his things that still need packing and he will still be sat at his computer! How is this fair?

I already packed all of his books for him (and he has a HUGE library of books - that makes it sound like we live in some sort of mansion, with an actual library, which we don't, but he has three tall bookshelves full). He hasn't touched his wardrobe or drawers... this doesn't look good ladies.

Sorry, needed to rant.


----------



## KatienSam

typical man, my OH didnt help much with the packing when we moved, he did the moving part but only because he had no choice! I think i packed everything but i didnt really mind to be honest at least i knew it was done well and i knew where everything was. If i left it to OH i'd have had rice in with bath towels or something!! lol

I have been worried today as not a lot of movement from baby, it had just given me a couple of kicks which is reassuring i think maybe its in a funny position and kicking somewhere with no nerves or something.

I decided to take OH to mothercare to have a look at some bits and bobs and he found a dressing gown he liked for baby and a little yellow outfit (he wanted more yellow as everything is beige and cream!) when we got home i decided to go up to babys room and hang it all up, well i got thinking and got my pram out, put a sheet on the mattress, got an outfit and laid it in the pram... then a blanket, a bottle, a bib, nappies and a burping cloth. decided to push it around the nursery juuuuust as OH walks in looks at me laughs and walks back out. ha ha i thought it was a cute idea, he thinks im mad!!!

please tell me its not just me who has done this!! im doubting my sanity at the moment... looked for reassurance from my sister but she is laughing too :S

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck for tonight MM, I'm sure you will be fine, I'd be asleep behind the wheel if it were me lol.

I have Nettle Rash tonight and I am twitching! It is unbelievable how much I am jumping and shaking with the pain of the ithc trying not to scratch EVERYWHERE!! I honestly think I'm gonna pop. Never had this before and it is just sooooooooooooo bad and random. I have taken an sntihitimine that NHS direct said is ok but we shall see if I get ANY sleep, like I'm not knackered enough!!!


----------



## mummymadness

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY iam home...
I absaloutly love my new job , I got £6 in tips whooooo and a free meal of my choice , Wich OH assures me was very nice pmsl .
The people were lovely , Only one sad thing is comming home from a little village out the way i hit a fox ****HUGS*** ... i felt awfull , I did see it run off thow so i didnt kill it thank god , I hope it mends ok thow i really did feel horrid , I only passed my test last xmas and its the first time i have hit any animal i cried :( .
Awwwwww logie hun that sounds horrid are u aloud calomine lotion ?? , Iam sure some one told me thats good to cool and help all itches .. I hope it eases for you soon hun .
Shifter sweets , Tell yoru OH to get of his bum make you a drink and pack some more lol take a well earned rest hun :) .
And Katie i swear you are not crazy hun, Its a first time mummy thing to do and its lovely . xxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Katie, I have put a sleep suit inside a snuggly jacket and rested it on my bump to see if it looked like it would fit :rofl: I also laid the jacket under my chin and asked OH if he thought baby would look like me! So, no, you're not mad at all. I can totally imagine myself doing exactly what you did once we have our pram and are living in our new house with a decorated nursery :cloud9:

Logie - sorry about the rash hun, hope it clears up soon :hugs:

MM - glad your new job went well. Sorry about the fox though, they're tough little things so it will probably be ok.

I am back from seeing friends. Hubby is staying out late with some of them, going to a club. We had a little chat before we went out. I told him I was a bit miffed but that I did really appreciate the efforts he had made. He said he had been finding the whole thing very frustrating and like he couldn't help as there is no room anywhere. He wants to get on with dismantling furniture but everything still has stuff on/in it! We agreed to work together on it all more, coordinate our efforts and get one room clear at a time as much as is possible. So I feel much better now.

Sleep now...


----------



## Logiebear

Well my rash is cleared up this morning and I feel loads better! I looked it up and it appears to have been a nettle rash brought on by stress. Sitting in the Trafford Centre traffic for 2 fookin hours with the 3 kids and my hubby moaning lol. 

Don't worry Katie, it isn't your sanity as I have done stuff like that with every baby!! lol


----------



## tiggertea

Ur not mad Katie..... well, maybe you are, but if so then WE all are too o at least you're not alone! hehehe

Glad your job went well MM!

Logie - good to hear your rash cleared up on it's own.

Shifter - Just think, this time next week it'll all be over..... :) Moving sucks at any time but while pregnant it's even worse coz no matter how much work is shared it feels like you're doing everything! (We moved about 6 weeks ago too) Keep smilin hun!

In my news - Hubby felt monkey kick for the first time last night! wooooo! He was poking my belly coz I had said that I sometimes did that to feel LO flutter around. But darling hubby kept poking long enough that monkey saved up lots of energy and kicked him right on the palm of his hand. Hehehe.
Don't think the big kicks are gonna be a regular thing just yet though coz it's gone back to flutters since then, but was exciting none the less!!!


Anyone interested in buying an almost new pink iPod Nano (8GB) with accessories, I have one for sale - going on ebay just as soon as i get round to it. Let me know if you want more info! x


----------



## wanababy

Aww bless you Katie, I think its sweet!!..... 

Logie - Glad your rash has gone now, its bad enough being itchy with what must be stretching skin :hissy:

Tiggertea, my OH hasn't felt LO kick with his hand yet but says he has felt it loads when we're cuddling up in bed and he has his back to me. We're speaking now and have had it out about the 'facebook' thing - he just adds random people - he knows now how it makes me feel (I've made it VERY clear! lol)...

MM - Glad your first night went OK - good on ya!!

Shifter - Get your OH to start pulling his weight - why have men got to be either told or forced into things? Have they no common sense? Sometime I wonder....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hope all you girls are well ...
I feel like iam living in a jungle today with Layla off school on half term arghhhhhhhh lol .

Went to buy her halloween costume today very cute shes ever so excited :) .
I was wondering today about us March girls , Are they scan dates comming up soon , We should all be nearing the 20 weeks now shouldnt we ?? .
xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

wanababy - well done on having it out with oh - like i said men just don't put their brain in gear sometimes!!!

mm - enjoy the half-term craziness... look on the bright side - this is a few days madness, next time it's christmas!!!! my "big" scan is at 22 weeks, so not til 17th November.


----------



## lousielou

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had good weekends! :D


----------



## lousielou

Oops, didn't mean to press 'reply' so soon!

Glad you had it out with your OH wanababy :hugs:

My scan is next Tuesday... already managing to get myself worked up over it though! :D


----------



## tiggertea

will you be staying team yellow lucy or you gonna find out what you're having? :)


----------



## lousielou

I am *DESPERATE* to find out!!! If they won't tell me, am gong to pay for a private one asap! :D


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww bless you louise you sound like your very eager to know , Just like i was lol .
Good luck at scan , I will look forward to piccies on Tuesday . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck for Tuesday Lousielou, hope it all goes well and the baby shows his/her bits for you to see. I am feeling the same but my scan isn't for over 2 weeks yet!! I will be 21+1 when I have it. 

MM I am due on 26th march and I am 18+4 today so the last person due in march would be 17+2 today. So we are all getting there hun!! I am now over half way for me and I am so excited. I will be 37+4 when I have my section so over half way :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

then i hope baby co-operates and lets you see his/her bits in the scan lucy!


----------



## Shifter

Hello peeps.

It's my scan tomorrow :happydance: as I'm sure you all know by now though, we are staying team yellow. But I will post pics of course.

Yesterday we took a break from the packing and spent the day with friends, which was a really lovely way to say goodbye to them. It was quite upsetting though, I am going to miss them sooooooo much. Hubby and I have been spending a lot of time with this one group of people over the last year and a half (2-3 evenings a week) and it will be a serious wrench to leave them :cry:

I don't know how many of you saw my post in 2nd tri, but on Sunday morning I had quite a scare. I almost fainted, something I have NEVER experienced in my life, so it did freak me out a lot. I'm fine now though, so please don't worry about me girlies! It did sort of get home the point to hubby that I have been pushing myself too much and he did pick up some of the slack after that... but not all of it. I still had to chip in Sunday afternoon to keep him motivated.

We talked about it again and the problem he has is not knowing where to start, whereas I just fix my attention on something that needs doing, it doesn't really matter what and dig into it. With me there to start a task off he was more than capable to finishing it.

Just got to make sure we keep up that team work, and I'm sure we'll get this done on time. It's getting to the point where there is furniture for him to dismantle, so that will keep him happy for a while!


----------



## lolly101

Morning!!! I am loving half term!!! No work and we are still in our pjs!!! I have loads of stuff to do so I am going to get motivated in a mo!!!

I have my scan tomorrow!!! We have persuaded DS to stay on team yellow but we are going to ask to have the gender written down in an envelope for us to open christmas morning!!! (If I can wait that long!!!!)

I was soooo excited last night, we got into bed and LO kicked really hard!!! So hard, hubby could feel it really easily!!! Bit of a freak out moment!! You could even feel the shape of its heel!!!!:cloud9:

Wanababy glad you and OH got it sorted out between you,... i think Men don't think sometimes, its the "child" in them..

Louise good luck next week, lets hope you litlle "lady(?)" co-operates!!! :hugs:

58 days til Christmas( I'm not really counting but on facebook I have been sent an xmas stocking and the countdown is in there!!!:rofl:) My son has a 15 page list already!!!:dohh:

have a lovely day xxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

adding to lolly's xmas theme - i woke up to snow here this morning!?!?!?!


----------



## mummymadness

Wow snow i would love to wake to that :) .
Good luck lolly on that scan hun , What a great idea .
Glad you have got a small rest from packing shifter hun :) , I really hope your scan is great fun .

Iam having a bad day , Ill explain more later but this month is not my best month (Everything happens in 3s right it never rains it pours lol) .
Housing problems etc . xxx .


----------



## LittleBee

Hello everybody! Can I join your March club please?? 
After my yesterday scan, GP told me my new EDD: March 31 !!
So I guess that's it ,it's a March baby and it's a BOY too!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on your march baby boy! x


----------



## Shifter

Welcome to the club LittleBee! Another March boy... hmm. ;-)


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome over here hun :) ...
Were all lovely and we get along great , So take a seat in here :) .
Iam allso having a baby boy in March the 13th to be precise.

Girlies to update from my earlier post , My lanlord has allways been a little lack luster at doing any jobs , Well since March he has left damp in my house :( , Keeps promising to do it but never gets here !!!!.My pipe in my utility room is leaking :( .And the bottom of my toilet seal has gone and now thats leaking !! .
Convieniently my Landlord has done his back in and left me in the lurch again ! .
Iam scouring through papers as i type this looking for a new house , But with little money am struggling , There is no way iam now staying in this house so got to get my thinking cap on arghhhh .


----------



## wanababy

Sorry to hear about your house probs MM...:sad1: Hope you get something sorted soon...

Glad you're feeling better Shifter, bet you got a fright...

Good luck for scans lolly, Shifter & louiselou!!! (Sorry if I've missed anyone out - there's so many of us now lol!!)

Littlebee - another March BOY, congrats! Everyone thinks I'll have a boy too - gonna find out on Thursday - hopefully!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhhhhh good luck for Thursday make sure u update us . xx .


----------



## Beth_18

hi ladies can i join the march club please?
my baby is due march 11th im not finding out the sex of the baby 
so ill have a suprize 
x x x


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck with your scans tomorrow Lolly and Shifter!

Welcome little bee and congrats on the blue bump!

MM you do have rights as a tenant hun. You have the right to demand a state of repair and if your landlord can't do it then you can get the work done and invoice him. find out from the CAB hun. It is not good enough having damp with kids and you need to get his arse kicked. I think it's the local environmetal health you can speak to about it and they can take him to court if he doesn't wort it out!!!


----------



## Logiebear

How did your scan go lousielou? It was today wasn't it??

And welcome Beth!!


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome Beth!
I'm staying on team yellow too.... it's gonna be hard tho - in a way i just wanna know so i can go out and buy all the "right" colours! :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

Hiiiiiiiii girls ...
Well after my disasteress day , I cheered myself up :) .
Some one in my family very kindly gave me a White frilly moses basket , It was lovely of them , And i am very greatfull but it looked very used and quiet girly .
So OH told me as we had £15 in paypal vouchers i could buy a new moses basket with a limit of £40 including the £15 ... So heres what i baught do you like it ?? .
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...63854489&Category=20423null&_trksid=p3907.m29

After buying the lollipop lane bedding set for the cot the other day for only £25 i fell in love with lollipop lane and couldnt help but buy this :) .
Ohhhh and guess what we put the cot up with all the bedding in tonight looks sooooooooooo cute :) .

Welcome Beth hun , Hope u have fun in here were all great friends :) .
And hope the sacn went well Louise :) . xxxxx .


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies!

Sorry, my scan isn't until _next_ Tuesday - a whole week away, nearly!! Hope yours go ok today though Lolly and Shifter! I'm so jealous, can't wait for mine! :D 

That moses basket set looks adorable MM - very cute! I agree with Logie about your landlord - he has a responsibility to keep the property in a state of good repair. I'd see the CAB if I were you,they're good - will let you know where you stand :hugs: 

Hi Beth & Little Bee!


----------



## lolly101

Morning everyone!!

I couldn't sleep last night I am sooo excited now!!! 2 hours til my scan!!!

MM I love your moses basket!! We got ours the other night, we have fallen in love with the I love my bear range from Babys r us... its so cute, we are going to do the nursery out in that!!. The blanket is so soft, I keep going into babys room and feeling it!!:rofl:
I hope your landlord gets off his arse and gets your house sorted for you. The last thing you need with this cold weather is damp and leaks. Bless you. Do you have a letting agent he goes through? Speak to them they wil help you sort it out...:hug:

Shifter and Wanababy good luck with your scans !!!! WOO HOO!!


Welcome to our mad march club Little Bee and Beth!! Beth I am due same day as you!!!

We didnt get snow last night...but then we never get snow in Dorset!!!:hissy:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwww thanks girls :) .
I shall see in to the CAB , But i had to move anyway through size of the 3rd bedroom .. Landlord was going to give me anouther house next year no chance now the Ass .
Theres allways good intentions with him , They just never aspire to much !!! .
Iam hoping i can save enough Money for a deposit on a new place .
I was going to see if i could get a council house , But When i rang the other day they said it depends how bad the damp is etc !!!! . Its not horifcally bad but thats not the point ! , They basically said if i tell the landlord iam moving then iam makingmyself intentionaly homeless and they will not help me !!!!!!!!.
So ill keep scouring through the papers for now . x .


----------



## katieandbump

lousielou said:


> Morning ladies! Hope we all had good evenings!
> 
> Just wondering - has anyone heard of Elimination Communication...? I read an article on it last night, and am going to order a book to read up on it properly. Basically, it's a way of getting your child to communicate with you and/or you learning to read the signals that will tell you when Bubba wants to wee or poo (or, 'eliminate'!) so you don't use nappies. Sounds a bit wierd, but have heard some glowing reports...

wow does that rly work, what if your not looking at ur baby when she/he needs to go tho, as chances are u wont be and then u have it all over your floor cos bub doesnt have a nappy on??? lol


----------



## katieandbump

Good luck with your scans lolly & shifter x


----------



## tiggertea

Good luck with the scans girls!

lovely moses basket MM! and you got it with £££ to spare in your budget! better again!!!

I love that range from babies r us too lolly - we are getting the cotbed for sure! hubby thought it was the cutest thing ever! hehehe


----------



## lolly101

We caved in!!! the sonographer asked us and we couldn't resist!!!! All is looking well with our DAUGHTER!!!

We are sooo excited!!! I would have been happy with a boy but I was deep down really hoping for a girl!!! I keep crying I can't believe it!!! We have waited just over 5 years for this baby and now it's all forgotten.....:cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

What do you think of the name Rebecca Megan??? Does it flow???


----------



## lousielou

Congrats again hun - it's a beautiful name :D Have you got any pics for us? x


----------



## Logiebear

Love the name hun if you don't mind it being shortened. I have rebecca but the fact that it can be shortened in so many ways is putting me off slightly!! What is your surname??


----------



## Beth_18

tiggertea said:


> Welcome Beth!
> I'm staying on team yellow too.... it's gonna be hard tho - in a way i just wanna know so i can go out and buy all the "right" colours! :blush:

i know its hard for me to iv seen some really cute pink dresses but im defo going to stay on team yellow:D
wat date is you baby due?


----------



## tiggertea

yay! congrats on your baby girl lolly!!! I liked rebecca too but there's already one in our family. Agree with logie.... it can be shortened in loads of ways so best think about that in advance too!

And what lucy said.... any pics?

beth - I'm due 21st March. :)


----------



## tiggertea

I've just been virtual window shopping again.....
and every time i do, i find it harder and harder to keep the team yellow dream alive! :cry:
the latest reason is a cot bumper and blankets I've seen that would tie in perfectly with one of the names we have chosen!

stay strong debz.... stay strong!!


----------



## Logiebear

I have my diabetic clinic tomorrow so I am hoping it goes as it is vitally important the health of my bubs and I have been trying so hard, and I am ill alot due to low sugars to try and help the baby so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my HbA1c is below 7. That is blood sugar level over the last 3 months so it is an average and it should be below 7 for a healthy baby!!


----------



## Shifter

Hello ladies! 

Just popping in during a quick break in the packing to report on the scan!

The sonographer was a bit brusque. She got my surname wrong first and foremost (which a lot of people do) but then she continued to get it wrong even after I corrected her!

When she tried chit chat she just ended up offending me even more! But once we got down to the scan she warmed up a bit, although she did race through it pretty badly.

We said straight up that we didn't want to know the sex and she just said that she wouldn't have told us anyway as there was too much else to look at!

Anyway, everything is fine, bubs is healthy and very lively! She had to chase it around as it kept wriggling out from under the probe! :rofl:

Bubs has also caught up, growth-wise. As some of you may recall, I was put back 6 days at my dating scan, well bubs is now right back on track! Shame they don't change the dates back again, we still have to go with the results of that early scan. I never changed my ticker, or my mentality about how far along I was, so it makes no difference to me except that I can totally say I was right! :rofl: 

Be strong tiggertea and other yellow ladies! Focus on how lovely it will be when you see your LO for the first time and finally know after a long wait!

Anyway, back to the packing!



katieandbump said:


> lousielou said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! Hope we all had good evenings!
> 
> Just wondering - has anyone heard of Elimination Communication...? I read an article on it last night, and am going to order a book to read up on it properly. Basically, it's a way of getting your child to communicate with you and/or you learning to read the signals that will tell you when Bubba wants to wee or poo (or, 'eliminate'!) so you don't use nappies. Sounds a bit wierd, but have heard some glowing reports...
> 
> wow does that rly work, what if your not looking at ur baby when she/he needs to go tho, as chances are u wont be and then u have it all over your floor cos bub doesnt have a nappy on??? lolClick to expand...

LOL! The idea is that you gradually learn the baby's own signals, you can expect to miss some at first. One technique is to only use the method part time, for example between 2 and 6 each afternoon. During which you keep an extra close eye on baby. You also learn baby's natural rhythms over time, so they might always poo five minutes after feeding for example. From there it's all about teaching the baby to recognise your cues that it is ok to release (when being held over the loo).


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww soooo happy the scans went well girls :) .
Lots more allso comming up next week , Its flown by and before u know it we will be moving over to 3rd tri :) .
xxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## wanababy

Welcome Beth!!

Glad everything's OK with bubs Shifter - sorry the sonographer was a bit 'off', I keep hearing stories like that more & more - they shouldn't be in the job if they go on like that with people...

Congrats on your little girl Lolly - lovely name, so chuffed for you..:happydance:

I'm feeling pooh, I'm loaded with cold..:cry: Feeling sorry for myself, I'm just soooo tired. No sympathy off OH - just wait til he gets it (it'll be man flu then, he'll be dying and I'll have to run after him - NOT!):rofl:

Good luck with you apppointment tomorrow Logie, hope all goes well...

Debz - you stick to your guns hun, just think how good you'll feel when you come out of your scan and you RESISTED!! LOL!! If you feel the urge to buy, get something neutral!! I know what you mean though, I'm bursting to buy pink or blue! Hopefully find out tomorrow...

I'll be on to update tomorrow girlies - I'm soooo excited - I really hope I don't get a misery guts like on my 12 week scan!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Logiebear

Not finding out is amazing. I am so glad I have never done it before and have found the suprise to be the best feeling of whole life!! I am finding out this time as it is my 4th and last so feel I should try it out :rofl:

Glad your scans went well and thanks for the good luck wanababy xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Super good luck for tommorrow hun have a fab day :) . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Just wanted to post this!! I am huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge!!

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/29-10-0819weeks2.jpg


----------



## lolly101

Louise I will get hubby to scan pics at work so I should have pics up...don't hold your breath tho you know what men are like!!!:rofl:

We like the fact that Rebecca can be shortened, we picked Daniel for our son for the same reason, they can have it however they like!!! Hubby and DS are already singing Becky Bean and have made up a dance!!!:rofl: Our surname is Allison( most people think thats my first name!!LOL!!!) Dan was a Dan bean!!!
So Rebecca Megan Allison..
Hubby reckons we should try for another boy and called him David..then we would have David Beck Dan.....geddit groan groan!!!:laugh2::loopy::flasher:( that last icon had nothing to do with it but it made me laugh!!!!)
Wanababy good luck for your scan tomorrow...hope LO lets you find out what they are!!! Hope your cold is better soon
Shifter I'm gutted for you the sonographer was brusque with you.. she must know how we all look forward to seeing our babies!!!
Logie your bump is lovely!! Good luck for tomorrow..:hugs:


----------



## mummyk

Hi ladies!! :D

Just been reading through the thread! and thought i would make a lil post! 

im due March 19th..and hopefully find out bubs sex next scan..Nov 8th.. cant wait were so excited! have no patients! :rofl:

but wow congrats all you ladies who are staying team yellow!! that takes will power! i couldn't do it.. lol..maybe second :baby:.. :D

anyhooo...hope everyone and there baby bumps are Fab! :D
:hug: xx


----------



## mummyk

Hi ladies!! :D

Just been reading through the thread! and thought i would make a lil post! 

im due March 19th..and hopefully find out bubs sex next scan..Nov 8th.. cant wait were so excited! have no patients! :rofl:

but wow congrats all you ladies who are staying team yellow!! that takes will power! i couldn't do it.. lol..maybe second :baby:.. :D

anyhooo...hope everyone and there baby bumps are Fab! :D
:hug: xx


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks liz! It'll def be worth the wait... hehe good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Nice bump logie!

welcome kirstie!


----------



## mummymadness

Hey Cristie welcome to our thread , Wow soooo many new ladies the last few weeks its great to see March is going to be a great Month :) .

I just commented on the bumps thread Logie hun Wow your bump looks amazing . xxx .


----------



## mummyk

hey thanks! :D
and sorry i posted that twice it wont let me delete one either.. oh well.. 

and wow! *Logiebear* your bumps gorgeous! :D


----------



## mummyk

hey thanks! :D
and sorry i posted that twice it wont let me delete one either.. oh well.. 

and wow! *Logiebear* your bumps gorgeous! :D


----------



## tiggertea

i think my bump is wonky..... :rofl:
baby keeps lying REALLY low down so my bump kinda looks.... i dunno, like it's in two parts? 
slimmer at the top but def bump-like and then the bigger bump bit at the bottom!
sorry that just makes me sound like a right weirdo! :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

Your not a weirdo At all hun :) ....
My bump doesnt look like its the right shape either lol , I get flat bits where the baby isnt laid lol .
Ohhhh on a good note Moses basket arrived this morning yayyyyyyyyyyy :) :) , Its gorgeous , One little thing that niggled me is the ties at the bottom of it were ment to be orange and there more of a pinky colour , Sure my son wont mind lol .xxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Hello to all the lovely new March ladies, welcome to our little club! Lovely bumps aplenty now ladies and congrats again Lolly!

Thanks for all the support about the scan. It was a bit of a shambles really, they were running an hour late and they lost my urine sample while I was there too. We were there for over an hour and a half in total as I had to see the doctor too. She was lovely though and said she really wasn't worried about me. Was specialist I had to see because of having a high BMI, she actually told me that I'm not that overweight anyway and just don't go crazy eating for two. When I told her I hadn't put any weight on yet she was pleased!

But the actual scan was great, bubs even gave us a wave and at one point was lying with one leg sticking straight up in front of it, up one side of my uterus and its hands over its face which looked soooooo cute! Turns out my placenta is actually posterior, I thought it was anterior as we thought we could feel it pulsing when pressing a hand against my bump just next to my belly button. Turns out that's probably blood vessels. I got four pictures, but none of them are particularly clear. I can't upload them atm I'm afraid as the scanner has been packed!

Doubt I'll be able to post for a few days now ladies as tomorrow is the big move and we won't have our internet connected at the new place until Monday. Bit stressed about it all right now as the new house isn't actually finished, but I'll be damned if I delay this move again! The current plan is to unload the removal van into the living room (completing which has been made top priority for this plan to work!) and then hubby and I stay with my parents for a few days until all the carpets and decorating are done.

Good luck with scans over the next couple of days and hopefully I'll get online at the weekend from my parents' place!

TTFN!


----------



## lousielou

Goodbye and Good Luck Shifter! Really, really hope the move goes well. I know how stressful it can be, so make sure you let you OH do all the dirty work! :D


----------



## lousielou

I need reassurance! I'm sorry, I've already posted on the 2nd Tri Bumps bit, but I am starting to worry that there may be something wrong with Bubs. My bump is so small. :(

When I lie down, there is a bump there by now... but it's still teeny. Maybe I shouldn't be looking at everyone else's bumps all the time, but it's so hard not to compare. I can see there's a bit more from when I was 12 weeks (in the second photo) but should it be bigger?? Isn't Bubs the size of a little melon by now??

I have my scan on Tuesday and can see myself getting worked up over this the whole weekend :(
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0415.jpg
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 6









DSCN0358.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck Shifter hun, glad the scan went well and next time we speak you will be surrounded by boxes in your house instead xxx :hugs:

Lousielou don't worry about it hun, I know your bump is small, can't lie about that but it means nothing. My friend went full term with a 8lb baby and never changed!! She was slim like you too. The baby grows backwards aswell you see so your baby is snuggling up inside instead of growing out like mine. I am sure there is nothing wrong and you are just carrying close hun xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Don't worry lousielou, we are all different. I know someone who still wasn't really showing at 5 months and she was another skinny minnie! :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Just wanted to let you all know that app went well and blood sugar readings are great!! I'm doing really well so I am pleased with myself today xxx


----------



## Beth_18

hi lousielou my bump is tiny to! when i went to order my pram the lady in mothercare couldnt believe i was pregnant, i had my scan last friday and the baby is fine just in a ball. 
good luck for your scan x x x


----------



## Beth_18

Logiebear said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that app went well and blood sugar readings are great!! I'm doing really well so I am pleased with myself today xxx

i am pleased for you to:happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Aw, congrats Logie :D

And thanks girls - I'm not happy unless I have something to panic about!


----------



## mummymadness

Soooooo glad it all went well Logie hun :) .
Louise hun , You have a perfectly cute little bump , You look lovely :) .

Hope everyones feeling well ?? .
I booked my free 4D scan today i was soooooo excited just to ring and book it , 6th of December at 26 weeks :) at 12 o clock .
I carnt wait soooo excited . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

That's great MM, I bet you are so excited to have that to look forward to xxx :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

take care shifter - make OH do all the work! :)
congrats on great results logie.
lousielou - don't worry hun! your bump is beautiful!
fab news on 4d scan MM!


----------



## lolly101

Louise your bump is growing...don't forget lots of us are on 2nd, 3rd or 4th babies...we show quicker anyway...you will be glad in April when we are all moaning how much weight we have to lose!!!:hugs: I know you will worry but try not to too much... you can feel bubba moving... thats the main thing...

Any news on Wanababy?? I wanna know what shes having!!!LOL!!

MM thats so exciting bout your 4d scan!!! 

Logie good news on your blood results!!:happydance:

Beth hope you are feeling a bit better about things today hun :hugs:

Pray for me tomorrow that it doesn't rain we are having new windows, front and back doors dun!!! AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## wanababy

Great news about results Logie!!:happydance: Bet your over the moon!

Louiselou - cute bump, the girls are right - I'm getting sick of people saying I'm huge!! Wish people would just keep their mouths shut sometimes!

MM your 4D is a week before mine - mines on 13th Dec - I can't wait either!

My scan went brilliant today and I know what team I'm on but will post in 2nd tri - just to keep you in suspense a bit longer lol!!!

Hope weather stays fine for you tomorrow lolly for your windows!

Good luck with the move Shifter - take things easy mind...

Welcome kirstie!! :hi: There is gonna be some screamers in March thats a certainty!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Really happy for you on your little princess hun :) . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on the girlie bump Liz! xx


----------



## lousielou

Good Morning ladies! And what a beautiful and sunny day it is too :D

Really pleased all your scans went well. I have a whole four days to get excited/nervous/manic about mine now - eek! 

Have sought a lot of reassurance regarding bumpage size, not just through you girls, but via the wonders of Google too. Am feeling a lot more positive now. I was convinced that there must be a problem, but I'm putting on weight and feeling her kick, and think she must be just squishing a few of my major organs as opposed to poking out the front :D ...still managing to get strech marks though! 

Has anyone had peopletrying to touch their bump yet? Just wondering, as even though I haven't got much of one, people who know I'm pregnant can't seem to keep their hands off! I don't really mind, as they're all either friends or family so far, but I'm not sure I'll be overly thrilled if it's random people doing it! 

I am jealous of your 4D scans!! I want mine! Haven't even booked it yet though; with all the wedding stuff to sort, it's going to be a last minute jobby I think... probably after Christmas too! Boo! 

After weeks and weeks of no appointments on the MW/hospital front, I've got an influx now over the next few weeks- have my anomoly scan, then have to see an obstrician as I had heart disease as a baby - she'll hopefully be able to tell me that don't have to go on the labour ward, and that I can go to the birthing centre instead. 

Anyway, hope you all have lovely, productive and fulfilling Fridays! :D


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya Girlies and new girlies!!!!

Louise you have such a cute bump dont worry about it :) I keep posting mine on facebook and by god I didnt think i'd grown but I have!!!
Logie WD on the results babe :) now relax ....
Hope everyones 4D scans go well ... I'm not getting one cos Steve doesnt want to 'see an alien' in his words not mine!
Congrats on everyones gender scans ive missed too - hopefully I got you all in the second tri to say congrats but just in case I missed you ....

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!*

How are the windows Lolly? and Shifter take care please and good luck 

Im 24 weeks today so Im legally viable!!!!! Off to the manchester baby show on the Saturday now and I got given 3 bin bags of baby clothes from Next and Mothercare from a relative and 2 of bedding!!! so things are moving along nicely.... Just need to come to a compromise on which room we use as a nursery!!

Big hugs to you all - keep well and wrapped up warm in this weather!:cold:

:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hope the weather is good where you are for your windows lolly!
glad you're feeling better now lucy and don't worry about the scan!
Gwizz - you're not the only one with no 4D scan - I'm waiting to see monkey in the flesh too.... we saw a pic from my cousin's 4D and hubby decided it was "too weird" and that he'd rather wait til the big day to see what bubs looks like. I'm not minding much though!
Enjoy the baby show!


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh just realised i'm half way through today!!!! woooooooooo!


----------



## lousielou

Congrats on being viable Gwhizz, and congrats on reaching the half way mark Debz! :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

tiggertea said:


> ooooh just realised i'm half way through today!!!! woooooooooo!

*CONGRATULATIONS Babe!!!*


----------



## lolly101

Congrats on half way Debz....:happydance:

Welcome to team pink Wanababy...seems like March is half boys and half girls now!!!LOL!

Gwizz....we not having 4d scan either, but I am lucky I got scans at 24,28 and 32 weeks...so I am being spoiled!!! Well done on being viable!! We are all nearly there with you!!!

The weather is blue sky but freezing..I can hardly feel my fingers, we are going round a friends house in a mo!!!One window is already done!!! Looking good!!:cold:

Louise I had another thought... how slim was Nicole Kidman when she was pg with Sunday Rose??? Her bump suddenley appeared late!!!!
I only have friends and family touching my bump so far!!! No strangers yet thank God!! I think I will take a step back if they try!!!

Have fab Halloweens everyone :devil::witch:( I know this is not a halloween smillie as such but its the closest I can get!!!!)

can I just add I am so glad I found this forum and we have our thread I don't know how I would last without you all!!!!! xxxx


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well, sorry not been on in a while but been having internet issues so havnt been able to get online, not that i will have been missed, Gz on team Pink Liz great news, Gz on being half way there Debz same as me made that mark yesterday :happydance:, Gz on being Viable Gwizz thats great news and enjoy the baby show on Saturday hunn, Glad to hear your results were ok Logie, Good luck for the move Shifter and dont over do things...:) Hope weather is good to you for your windows being done Lolly.
Got my 20 week scan on Monday Girls, doubt il find out what im haveing as they have a no tell policy :hissy: but i can hope i suppose.

Welcome to any new ladies and good luck to thoe who also have scans.

Take care all, speak soon


:hug:

Claire


----------



## mummymadness

Good morning ladies :) .
Happy halloween .

Really really chuffed for you G wizz hun :) , I know that milestone is the biggest one you must be on cloud 9 :) , We will all be hitting it in a few weeks too girls :) .

And congrats on getting to the lovely half way point Tiggertea its great isnt it :) .

I hope u all have a fab time , Iam taking layla trick and treating , Shes only 3 thow but soooo excited , I am taking her down one street only as all my mums side of the family live on the same street lol .
Were having hot dogs and jackets at my mums so will be a real great night :) ,, Iv allso stocked up on sweeties for the other kids calling (I get so excited i think i was a witch in a previous life lol) .

Have a great day . xxxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Claire!! I was just thinking about you hun and was gonna text to check in with you! Glad you are doing ok and good luck for Monday, I hope we get to see some pics hun!!

Can you believe I am 19 weeks and I am over half way for me! Since I will be having my section at 37+4 then I am over half way :happydance::happydance: and only 13 more days until my scan!! 

And gwiss we are not having a 4D scan either as we are finding out the sex and if you know what the baby looks like too then what is left to see when they pop out!! 

Hope everyine has a lovely weekend planned. We have lots of housework and sorting stuff out this weekend!!


----------



## mummymadness

I compleatley aggree with all Ladies not having 4D scans .
I know i said we booked ours , But it was offered to us for free so of course we couldnt turn it down :) .
It will be a surreal great experiance , But we hadnt of been offered for free would never of even thought about one .
Have a great treak or treat night girls .x xxxxx .


----------



## mummymadness

Well i now have 2 very over tired kids in bed .
One still with witches make up on , And one with fake blood down his face lol .
The sugar rush has only just worn off lol .
Hope everyones well . xxxx .


----------



## wanababy

Congrats on reaching your 24 weeks Gwizz and for you tiggertea getting to your half way mark..:happydance: Logie aswell reaching your 'half way' too!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is having a happy halloween.....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Just to let every one know ..
i had a tex of holly (Shifter) , Today .. If anyones wondering why she isnt online her internet is down , And shes sorting a new midwife out .
Hope every ones well . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

Jade text me the other day just to check up on everyone, i thought i had posted it but i most have lost it in my placenta brain!

im coming up to 23 weeks... moved up a box as well this week on my ticker which got me a bit excited!!

I also stepped the baby excitment up, by dressing a teddybear and playing mummys in the nursery with it and my pram etc, how weird am i! I swear my OH wanted to join in tho, he wandered in there while i was getting ready and asked me where it had gone ha ha ha

hope u all had a lovely halloween, fireworks day next.... then christmas, then new year... then BABY!!!! wooo!

xxx

p.s. my 4D scan in 5 weeks... may the countdown begin!


----------



## Logiebear

I love playing pretend too with baby clothes hun and this is my 4th so it never stops lol.

glad Jade is ok and Shifter said she would be off for a few days. Glad her move went ok though.

13 days until my scan!! YAY let my countdown begin too :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Katie I have been taking photos of baby clothes and sending pics to my family to see it they like what I bought!!! I have her moses basket all set up too!!! These things gotta be done!!!

All our windows and doors are in and we are nug now with no drafts and no leaks...!!! they just got the last window in as it started to rain, how lucky were we???!!!

Hope everyone recovers from teh sweet fest quickly..


Can I ask... have any of you ladies started to find maternity clothes getting tight already?? I'm finding the "bump" isn't big enough fo my bump if you know what I mean!!! Has anyone got any clothes that have big "bump" bits in them? where did you get them from??? HELP.. My ones from Next are making me really uncomfy now! The bit at the bottom of the bump is too small! :hissy:


----------



## mummymadness

Soooooo glad Jade is ok , Wondered where she had been .
Sorry if every one knew Shifter was offline i must of missed that , She just wanted me to let every one know shes ok and Still looking for that new midwife lol.
Sooooo happy your windows went in ok Lolly hun :) ...As for maternity Clothes , I am at the moment looking like a ship im soo big lol , But i just went in to Primark and instead of my usual size 10 tight jeans baught loads and loads of comfy size 14 Cotton trousers cheap as chips at £3 each :) .
Hope everyones well ...

I had a great time at work but it was dead so they sent me home early got the end of X factor :) . xx .


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Evening all,

Katien Sam, if you have moved up a ticker then I am hoping that when I post mine has also moved up a notch.lol!
How exciting.

I have just bought a load of maternity bits from la redoute. They had a code if you spend £80 you get £40 off. Which was fantastic.
The jeans I ordered are a wee bit too big yet, although I thought my bump was getting huge!

Good to see everyone progressing so well with their pregnancies, catch you all soon,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## lousielou

Good morning ladies! Hope we're all having fab weekends! :D Anyone see any fireworks? OH and I were going to, but it was absolutely pouring with rain all evening, so we went out and had a lovely posh dinner instead! I think there are a few more diplays on during the week though...

Nice to hear about Jade & Shifter; thanks for keeping us updated! 

I think I may well be the only who is behind on shopping! I've been given a cot, a moses basket and a lot of bedding, but I haven't started shopping in earnest at all yet! I'm sort of trying to hold off until after Tuesday, when we should know if Bubs is a boy or girl... eek! I'm getting nervous! Will update you all as soon as I know anything though! 51 hours to go, and counting....

Glad to hear your windows are all leak proof Lolly! 

Err.. are my maternity clothes too small?? Are they heck! I'm still in my pre-pregnancy tops, and although I've been wearing maternity trousers for a while, I haven't really needed to. It's only this last week or so that my old trousers haven't done up!! I'm still trying my hardest to be positive and not to worry - I guess I'll be reassured on Tuesday...??


----------



## lolly101

I'm going shopping today then!!!! Primark in Poole here I come!!!Thanks MM...:hug:


----------



## wanababy

Glad your windows etc are all sorted lolly & hope you get sorted with your bit shopping - I know what you mean about the bottom of the trousers getting tight, mine are the same. They're comfy when I stand up then as soon as I sit down they feel like they're squashing bubs - and are really uncomfy. 

I went shopping with my Mam on Friday, she bought my baby girl (Awww - so glad I know what LO is!) vests, blankets, mittens, socks & a little hooded towel. Just to get me started off and now the bloke at work knows I'm having a girl, he says theres loads more stuff I can have (he's the one giving me all his 'neutral' stuff from his 2 daughters - changing station, jungle nest, bouncy chair etc) Its lovely that some people are so generous!!

Oooh Louiselou - good luck on your scan on Tuesday - I hope bubs behaves for you....

Glad shifter's move went OK, bet she's glad its done now!!!

6 weeks yesterday for my 4D :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Theres a few countdowns starting lol!!

Take care everyone.....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies ...

Iam all excited tonight there is a massive firework display and bonfire :) , Hoping the weather holds off , Iam petrefied of them really but there sooo pretty i go every year and every year i am the woman you see bent down near the floor at every bang (you all know that type of woman lol) .
Super super super good luck for Tuesday Louise hun , I bet it goes great and you have a fab day :) .
Lolly have fun in Primark today hun , I really was impressed at how many trousers i got and they all stretch so will get lots of use :) .

Hope the 6 weeks flys by Wannababy hun :) , Mine was 5 weeks yesterday yayyyy .
Hope u all have a great Sunday . xxxxx .


----------



## wanababy

Cheers MM!! :hugs:

After promising pics for ages - I have finally done it, I have bump pics and scan pics..:happydance:

Here goes...

Having problems with my comp...:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

It keeps crashing on me!!

I'll keep trying..xx


----------



## wanababy

Well there's the bumps ones anyway - fingers crossed for the scan ones. I hope I can get the scan ones to download, there's a great pic of her perfect little foot!!....

xx


----------



## tiggertea

awww look at your bump! beautiful! :)

all these countdowns too... i'm feeling left out :rofl:

2 weeks 1day til the "big" scan at 22 weeks....


----------



## wanababy

For some strange reason - I cannot download the pics, I've been trying for about 2 hours now and I'm REALLY FED UP!!!!

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

FEEL LIKE SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to try and post a links to the pics I've had to put on my facebook account - see if that works....(fingers crossed)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1419915&l=a0d66&id=709991572 her little foot - how perfect??!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1419912&l=4ce15&id=709991572

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1419913&l=a5f00&id=709991572

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1419914&l=08595&id=709991572

First time i've ever done it this way...so who knows if it'll work???? If not - I give up...lol!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

i was able to go to facebook and see em :)
congrats Liz - beautiful pics!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey girls!! I think I've felt him kick! It felt like bubbles!! So funny...hubby couldn't feel it and got mad!!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats LittleBee!


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations LittleBee! 

Liz - your pics are fantastic! And your bump is absolutely perfect too, all neat and round! :D


----------



## wanababy

Congratulations littlebee - amazing feeling isn't it?!! :cloud9: They will get stronger, mine have been lately....

I was lying facing OH, he had his back to me so my belly was resting against his back yesterday and LO just kept on kicking! Saves me a job - kicking him all over lol!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## icculcaz

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevnin all :) didnt know ths thread existed... nuff room for one more? :) got scan number 5 on tuesday... bubba is a lil on the small side so i gotta be kept an eye on :)


----------



## aurora32

Evening girls how are you all doing?

Got my 20 week scan tomorrow!!! dont know if il get to know the sex im going to ask for nothing, bubs been kicking me a lot recently too it a great feeling once you know that they are there and ok.
Will hopefully be back on tomorrow with scan piccies.
Take care all


Claire xx


----------



## lolly101

Claire good luck on your scan tomorrow!!! Keep us posted!!!

Icculcaz welcome to the March babies!!! Good luck on Tues with your scan!

Wanababy love your bump and scan pics!!!!

Littlebee glad you felt your kicks!!! LO will kick your DH soon enough!!! I love it when I can put my bump on hubbys back and keep him awake all night too!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww Liz hun them pics are fab Beautifull :) .
Hope u have a great day tommorrow Aurora hun :) , Are you finding sex out ? .

Welcome Icculcaz :) , Its great in here .. We all get along fab join in with us .. I was going to call my baby Sacrlett if he had been a she , So love the name you have picked :) .

Did you go shopping lolly hun ? .

I had a great night OH said there soooooo proud of me , I didnt flinch once during the fireworks yayyyyy , They were beautifull when they lit the sky up . I was worried about Finnley as hes only 15 months old , I shouldnt of been he was amazed !!! , Layla got tired during the ending i had to carry her to bed in her wellys and coat lol .

Hope every one had a great night . xxxx .


----------



## lousielou

Good luck for your scans this week girls - I think there are a few of us this week! :D

...Does anyone know when you're meant to start keeping a kick chart? Hope you all have lovely Mondays! xx


----------



## Logiebear

You only need a kick chart if you are at all concerned hun. Other wise do not stress over it.

Welcome new ladies and good luck for your scan today Claire. Hope all goes well and I look forward to seeing pics. I wonder if you get to find out the sex, let's hope.

Only 10 days until my scan, I am almost peeing myself with excitement but I can almost gaurentee it's a boy and he'll be hinding his tackle pmsl.

I have another mw app to check on my bp, think it may be up a little week as having a stressful time. I hope not or my obgyn will want to see me, I am there next Fri for my scan too!

Who has scan this week?


----------



## beancounter

hullo! I am back 
I just had my scan. I got so anxious I nearly fainted in there, lol.My blood pressure was still only 95/62 though even with the stress though, lol.

hope everyone is well :D


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies , I just commented on second tri hun a big congrats the pic is sooo clear :).
Hope every ones well . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon ladies,

how are we all doing?

Didnt get to find out what team im on :cry: she wouldnt tell us but after we asked she was scanning in that area and i saw 2 white stripes that to me looked like a little girls bits so can but wait and see now, all was ok with the scan, baby very active and waving at times, bubs is measuring 22+6 weeks to my 20+4 date so they were happy with that, will upload and put in scan photos later.

:hug:
https://https://i37.tinypic.com/15xkaag.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Soooooo glad scan went well Aurora hun :) .
Shame they wouldnt tell you , But as you said lines looks like a girl :) .

Iam soooo happy today , I was soo worried i wasnt putting weight on at all , Well out of no where today iw eighed myself and i sure have now lol .

Pre pregnancy i was 9 stone 1 and a few weeks ago i hadnt budged from 9 stone 2 today i am 9 stone 7 wooooo . Reassures me baby is growing well . xx .


----------



## Blue Tulip

Sorry ladies I havent been on here in such a long time...my due date is 3rd March...

I also had my scan today and Im having a girl...........:happydance::happydance::happydance:

but she was breech.....


----------



## aurora32

Congrats Blue tulip on becoming a member of team :pink:


:hug:


----------



## beancounter

ooh, congrats on your scans girls, I don't think it matters if she was breech soo early blue, plenty of time for her to move. Peanut was practically turning somersaults quite happily while the poor sonographer was trying to take her measurements :D

thanks for your comment MM :D i thought it was a pretty good pic, glad because the 12 week ones were not that good :D


----------



## lolly101

My little girl is breech too hun, not to worry just yet!!! Just feel funny having low kicks not high ones!!!:rofl:

Good luck tomorrow Louise at your scan... I reckon you are on team pink....can't wait til you know!!! Hope LO plays ball!!!

MM we ended up shopping for blinds in the end!! Our new windows are lovely but nosey neighbours can see in...so I'm going tomorrow I reckon i got 2 hours shopping time on my own!!!YAY!!!

I've got a message from SHIFTER!!! She says all has gone well with her move but her internet company cannot get her connection up again until the 12th november!!!!! she sends her love and says she will be on again as soon as she can!!


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!!! I feel so lazy today...I have to write my thesis and I'm sooo bored..
I have to finish it till X-mas and make a presentation but I'm afraid I'm not moving at all!! I'm getting bigger and bigger and my bump is now showing and I get tired doing the smallest thing!!i NEED TO BE ENCOURAGED!!!
hugs!!


----------



## KatienSam

mummymadness said:


> Iam soooo happy today , I was soo worried i wasnt putting weight on at all , Well out of no where today iw eighed myself and i sure have now lol .
> 
> Pre pregnancy i was 9 stone 1 and a few weeks ago i hadnt budged from 9 stone 2 today i am 9 stone 7 wooooo . Reassures me baby is growing well . xx .

I was also worried until this week, i was about 8 stone pre-pregnancy and now i am coming up to 9 (seems to have stopped at 8st 10/12lb)!!! Must have been that pack of chocolate fingers i ate last night lol

but that must mean little baby is growing well so i am happy :cloud9::baby::happydance:

as long as i can loose it easily after, i have never been above 8 stone so its weird for me at the moment!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lots of encouragment your way hun :) ...
Iv realised this morning , Baby is breech as im getting kicks right down .
Hope every ones well , Scans seem to be flying by for every one a few weeks and some of us will be joining the 3rd trimester :) :) .


----------



## Haaganbumpx

Hiya, Im due in March 09, plz may i join?


----------



## tiggertea

welcome Haaganbumpx! What date in march are you due?

Good luck with your scan today lucy! edit - congrats on the blue bump! xx

i've been kinda snowed under with work and stuff this past few days and so haven't had the chance to pop in so often. 

hope everyone's well! x


----------



## mummymadness

Whooooooooooooooo Anouther blue bump for March :) .
Welcome to our side of the site Haaganbump :) , Hope u join in with us we all get along great ..

I forgot to mention Earlier that me and OH have changed babies name :) , We picked one i have never ever heard any one call there baby , My little layla picked the middle name .
But OH will not let me tell any one not a soul the big meanie lol . xxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

im still listing the possible names in the thread lol!!!

How old is your daughter?

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

we aren't telling the "general public" the names we picked either - i'm just sharing on here but shhhhhh hubby doesn't know that part!!! hehehe


----------



## Logiebear

mummymadness said:


> Whooooooooooooooo Anouther blue bump for March :) .

 Who's having a blue bump? I see 1 girl and 1 possible girl but no boys unless my nappy brain has taken over :rofl:

Congrats on the scans girls.

I had a mw app today to check my bp and it was great 130/72 so I am still pleased and I heard the hb again! It was so strong and beautiful to hear. Only 10 days to go for my scan!!!


----------



## wanababy

Great news on scans girls, so glad they went well....:happydance:

Welcom Haaganbumpx!!

I wouldn't worry blue about the breech thingy - there seems to be a few and my little girl is also breech!! Sounds like its pretty common...

Hope everyone is well....:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

logie - lousielou had her scan today and posted in 2nd tri that she's team blue!:)
good news on ur bp too :)


----------



## mummymadness

Thank you for guessing Katieandsam :) .
Laylas 3 and shes picked the middle name .

To any who did not see my babies name is Roman Thomas Waterfall :) . I bugged OH and he said i can tel my close friends online for opinions on the name :) .

What name did you pick tiggertea hun did i miss it ??? .
Soooooo happy your Bp is behaving Logie hun :) .

Hope every ones well . xxxxx .


----------



## lolly101

Evening everyone!!!

I went shopping today and ended up in New Look...I got a pair of mat jeans "hula" for £12!!! They are sooooo comfy!!! They are under bump and are soft so they don't dig in AND they have got adjustable bits aswell!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tiggertea we are doing the same, we are telling people we haven't thought of a name yet!!!! They can't know it all just yet!!!:rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

I posted on your thread MM about the name, love it, so different! 

I saw the thread about lousie having a blue bump thanks :dohh: lol

Meant to say I got my downs test results today and they were low risk so I can move on from that. Only 10 days, did I mention it :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooooooooooo great news Logie hun :) .

10 days and counting for you hun , Hope it flys by . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

MM - We have chosen Noah for a boy or Abbie for a girl, with no middle names. I'm actually not sure if I made that announcement before or not.... I had meant to........ :dohh:

lolly - yay for the comfy jeans!! 

logie - great news on the low risk results. :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwwwww lovely names hun . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks MM - Roman is a really funky little name- loving it! 

And eh, his namesake on home and away ain't half bad either!!! (completely irrelevant i know but i just watched last saturday's omnibus and all those aussie men just make me go gooey) :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwww all them Hormones raging , And saucy Roman on there . You must be all flush hun lol . xxxx .


----------



## lousielou

Oops, sorry ladies - I was sure I posted my scan results in here, can't have pressed the reply button!!

Anyway, bit of a shock - not a daughter, but a gorgeous son!! I am so thrilled though, couldn't be happier! I really did think I'd be slightly disappointed, but to be honest, as soon as we were told to stop calling Bubs a girl, I couldn't stop grinning! Me and OH have been walking round like loonies all day, going 'It's a boy!' and 'we're having a SON!!' I am so excited now, and it's made everything seem so much more real!

Size wise, baby is perfect, so again thanks for the reassurance you've all been giving me - you were right! :blush: On my report, it charts where the baby's measurements are in relation to the average for that gestation... all are on the small side of the normal limits, except his little tummy, which is huge! It's still within the average, but right over the other side, he has a proper little pot belly!!


----------



## Logiebear

Really happy for lousie for your blue bump and that everything went fine xxx

Love the names Noah and Abbie tiggertea. We are waiting for the scan to decide on names. I love Laura Rachel for a girl but as usual I have no boys names I really like, never do. There are a fair few chavs round here so that limits the names we like as they are fairly chavved :rofl: I have convinced myself this is another boy because I really want a girl I think and if I keep saying it's a boy then I won't get the split second when I doubt what I was feeling. I have never done this before, finding out I mean, so it's a new emotion for me.

My sons both went for 3 days without names as we couldn't pick any we really liked but they suit their names and that's important!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats lousielou - glad you weren't disappointed! 

logie - def need a non-chavved name hehe pregnant brain is prob kickin in now but when's your scan again? :dohh:


----------



## aurora32

Great news about your low risk downs Logie, i got the same result, so can now draw a line under that and move on....:) Seems a lot of little blue bundles are due next year, just wish i new for sure so could be more prepaired hate not knowing and being organised but am not paying £75 to find out not when there is so much more to pay for.
MM thats a lovely name really like it, like your name choices too Debz, im not that organised as yet still in the not sure stage with a list of names to choose from.

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

Good news on the scans and test results everyone. I made the mistake of telling someone on the retreat I was on we hadn't decided on a boy name yet and someone seemed to make it thier mission to find one for me. And they had horrible taste.


----------



## lolly101

Tiggertea I like the names you have picked!!

Logie good news on your results!:happydance: I know what you mean about names!!! its hard when you think your LO will have to put up with this for the rest of their lives!!! Ooooh the respnsibility!!

Enjoy any fireworks tonight!! We are going down Poole Quay, the local radio station is putting on a FREE display!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhh Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Have a great night tonight Lolly ...
Theres no displays here tonight as they had them last weekend :) .

Sooo glad the scan went well Louise hun :) .
I have everything crossed you have a girl logie hun . xxxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

My scan is on the 14/11 tiggertea, so excited I am almost peeing myself :rofl:

I agree about not paying claire, we are lucky that there is a prviate scan place in Warrington, not far, that do the sexing scan for free if the NHS doesn't work out for you!! How cool is that! So we should find out anyway.


----------



## wanababy

Great names girls, Roman & Noah are lovely, nice & original!! Abbie is lovely too - I have Ruby Victoria, Leila Grace Victoria & Ava Victoria for my little princess....('victoria' is after my Auntie who passed away early in the year, I told my Mam & Uncle if I had a girl she would have Victoria as her middle name).

Can I just ask your opinion on one of the names???

MM I know you little girl is called Layla and I love the name but I wanted to spell mine 'Leila' - My sister and Mam think its pronounced 'leela' because of the way its spelt....If you saw 'Leila' written down - does it read 'Layla' to you guys????

Congrats on blue bump Louiselou!!

Great news on results Logie & Claire :hugs:

I like Laura Rachel Logie - OH wanted Rachel for our LO's middle name (after his Gran - but I'd already said it would be Victoria after my Auntie - for this one anyway- maybe Rachel for the next LO's mid name lol!!) 

Enjoy the fireworks tonight girls....

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Noooooooo its spelt the way you did it hun .. I know a friend of a friend kind of thing who has a daughter called leila , And we pronounce hers leela :) ... I think its lovely Ohh just checked your post again ooops , Sorry hun i would think leela not layla . xx .

Can i ask your advice tonight Ladies , I have a real strange tough situation and need some advice .
I have been trying to trace my Dad since we lost touch when i was 12 !! , Tonight out of the blue we noticed a name in the death section in the paper ..
Its my dads Niece my cousin Chelsea (I met her a few times) .. She was only 17 and died in a car crash (Such a sad situation) .

Now it says where her funeral his held etc , Now i would give anything to see my dad and family again But i know deep down this is not the time or place to do it .. I dont know what to do ??? . My mum suggested i send a card , But iam noty sure if it will be seen or if i dare to leave my contact deatils in a car .. Ohhh gosh i dont know what to do .


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh not long now logie! just over a week! wooo :happydance:

enjoy bonfire night everyone! 

mm - i dunno what to advise you hun - i guess you have to do what you think is right.... good luck :hugs:

wanababy - if i saw Leila I would say "leela" soz if that's not the answer you'd hoped for!!!

everyone else who had news - yay you! (i can't remember all the things i was supposed to have said - baby is seriously eating my brain!!!!)

thanks to everyone for the reassurance with our chosen names! i know my inlaws will hate them but it's not their choice!


----------



## lousielou

Lovely names everyone!! :D 

Like Debz, I am having problems keeping up with everyone's scan news etc, I'm sorry! :blush: But congratulations to all those with good news!! :D ...Still can't believe we're having a son!!

MM - That's really tricky... if you're really not comfortable going to the funeral, I think the card does sound like a good option though. And though there is no guarentee it'll be seen, at least you'll know you've tried :hugs:


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!!!My 2nd trimester scan is on 26! 20 days to go!


----------



## KatienSam

MM that is tricky, is there not someone on that side of family you can speak to about it? i havent seen my dad for years but he can get in touch with me and doesnt bother so he isnt worth my time! and he wont ever see or be grandfather to my baby! i have a step-dad who will be 'pops'. so im probably not the best person to ask lol im bitter about all that sort of thing!!!

i have put on 12lb so far, i dont know if thats good or bad! but i nearly have a viable baby, god forbid it came early, but at least i would know it would have a chance!!

4 weeks until my 4D scan... cant wait!!! see wot my little bubby looks like, see if it has daddys features or mummys!! wow!!!

on a downside to things at the moment, my sister split with her partner of 7 years end of last year/beginning of this year because he cheated on her with one of her best friends, her 'friend' had a baby yesterday (my sister's ex's) and i think its really hurting my sister (she is very soft and shy and hasnt really coped so well with everything, this man was her life and she was waiting for the proposal and kids with him herself then this happened!) this woman has 3 kids by 3 different men, she done it on purpose for money i believe. im sooo angry and worried about my sister :( i lived with her and her ex for 2 years (in the same house but my own flat) so im very close to my sister and actually want to kill this cow for what she has done!

sorry for the rant!! needed to get it out! xx


----------



## Logiebear

Katie that is awful for your sis I bet she is hurting inside. What a cow that "friend" is!!

I haven't gained any weight so far. I go up a pound and then lose it again. So far I am 6lb lighter than when I had my booking in app at 9 weeks!! So I'm pleased. Being diabetic I have to watch my weight really carefully too!

Only 8 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

MM- With regards your father, I would leave the funeral well alone but maybe send a small note in a card for your father not relating to the funeral. I mean don't send a sympathy card but a plain one and maybe wait a couple of weeks after the funeral to send it too. It is your choice and I hope you are happy with what ever decision you make hun :hugs:

Wanababy I would say leela too so I would spell it Layla like MM's little girl. I adore that name but my dh doesn't! Huff lol


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks for the advice Girls , I wish i could speak to some one on that side of the family but havent seen any of them since i was 12 ...
I think i will stay away from the funeral , Even thwo iam yearning to see all my family again a funeral isnt the place for a reunion . I cannot believe after years of searching thow i find them in such bad circumstances .. I read the story last night Poor chelsea dies in a car crash 3 weeks after she passed her test at only 17 such a tragedy .

After a long conversation with my Mum and OH last night , I have decided to send some flowers to the funeral , Then a few weeks later send a blank card to the address listed in the story with my details for my Dad to find me . xxxxxxxxxxx .

Hope every one is havinga good day . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

thats a very good plan MM, some flowers and then a card in a few weeks, give family time to grieve etc.

Hope it all works out for you xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Sounds like you have made the right choice to me MM. I'm happy that you have found them but it is such sad circumstances isn't it :hugs:

Having a crappy day todayas my boys have been really hard work. I never say my boys are naughty they are just so demanding some days and when you are tired anyway it feels so much worse doesn't it? :sleep:


----------



## lolly101

Evening!

Mm,I would say the same as the others, send a card to the address in a couple of weeks time, give them a bit of space....Your Mums' idea was a lovely one. I think you noteced Chelseas' name for a reason..fate and all that!

Katie I hope you sister is ok...what a horrible friend" she has...

Logie, hope your boys are asleep now and you have some peace!!

Wanababy I would pronounce Leila Layla if that makes sense... Leila Williams used to present Blue Peter didn't she and she was spelt Leila and pronounced Layla....

Fireworks were fab!!! Christmas next!!:rofl:

Can I just ask, has anyone else got to have an anti d injection or had one in the past? do they hurt!???!!!


----------



## Logiebear

They have changed the policy on anti-d in my hospital this year and in the past I have only had to have it when I have had bleeding in the pregnancy and then after birth if the baby is a positive blood group. Now they recommend the profalactic anti-d at 28 or 34 weeks for all expectant resus neg mums so I am booked for mine on 9th Jan. It does hurt as they do it imn the top of your bum!! Right at the top so in my case there isn't much fat there and it chuffing kills. It only lasts for about 5 mins though but you will be rubbing for it for a while after that too!! If that makes sense. Don't wanna scare you as it is only an injection and there are far worse things to come with child birth :rofl: Just preparing you!!


----------



## beancounter

:(
i have to have the injections too. i don't even want another baby, so I don't have to, I am just too fertile though so I think better safe than sorry.


----------



## KatienSam

they do it in your arm now!! doesnt hurt as much as leg/bum!! i have to have my anti d in december and january!! I had to have one after my miscarriage in November and they had changed it to arm as 'a lot of women have fat legs and bums and it needs to go into the muscle' lol

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

I had one in May after my m/c and it was my bum, has it changed since then Katie??


----------



## beancounter

oh righters, I still wear nice pants just in case, but be weary of the arm thing because I am left handed and once I had an injection and she launched a surprise attack and injected my left arm and it hurt to do anything that day :(


----------



## lolly101

Thanks guys...I'm glad I'm not the only one who has to have it..it helps to know you are going thru the same thing!!! I'll buy new knickers just in case!!!!:rofl:


----------



## katieandbump

Jms895

As asked i am just forwarding what i put in second tri about fellow march buddy Jms895, weird not seeing her posts about for so long....

Sends apologies of her absence lately on the boards but poor love sounds busy busy beee with the dawgs and all the exams going on so we forgive you!!! 
Just to show we haven't forgotten about you either missy, hopefully she can get back to us as soon as everythings settled down a bit and when the broadband finally works. Stupid tinterweb getting in the way of our addictions!!!

She said:.................

"just managed to get on here at work whilst no one is looking for 5 mins! Been off here a month......Been shattered, puppies are hard work, exam went ok but broadband is off at home so not been on - am getting withdrawl symptoms.... Please post to all for me in 2nd Tri and March due dates apologies, broadband should be back on next week so hope to be on as usual then!! Missing everyone and hope you are all well and nice and fat like me ) xxxx"

Hope to be reading your posts this time in a week or so hun and can't wait to find out if your lil bumpino is :blue: or :pink: . xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all always forget about this section lol , ive got to av anti d as well got to go for it in jan its all new to me last time i ad it was wen my son was born 11 yrs ago and i had it after his birth god how things change , i got my scan in 11 days getting very nervous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

Hi Jo!!! I think we all got nervous about our scans...a mixture of excitement and nerves... r u going to find out if its boy or girl????? good luck with it and welcome to the March buddies!!!:hugs:


Katieandbump, I had wondered where JMS was!! Glad shes ok...


----------



## jojo1974

hi lolly yes were finding out everyone keeps sayin boy but i think girl lol , carnt believe im at 20 weeks already xx


----------



## mummymadness

Glad to see u in this corner of BnB Jo :) .
Sorry i havent really been online the last 2 days , I baught a pc as my laptop is rubbish but then it all went caput lol ... All sorted now :) .

Hope every ones well , I had a strange morning .. was a picture of Chelsea on the front page and we look sooooooo similar , I wish i had got to of know her .
I cannot believe a few weeks will be at the 24 week milestone :) .

So glad to hear Jade is well , Let her know we all miss her tonnes hun, And hope the puppies are growing nicely . xxx .


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls, Just checking in!!! :hi:

I have to have the anti-d injection too, it will be done at my 28 week appointment in December when I get bloods done - gonna feel like a pin cushion lol! Looks like there's a few of us needing the injection. I was told that it is going to be in my arm....

Thanks for all your opinions on 'layla/leila'!!! 

jojo1974 - good luck with your unpcoming scan - hope bubs gives you a peek!!

MM, was sorry to hear your sad story, what a shame, such a young life. But it sounds like you know what you're gonna do..good luck hun :hugs:

Hope all is well with you all and you're feeling 'swell'!!.....:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## KatienSam

Logiebear said:


> I had one in May after my m/c and it was my bum, has it changed since then Katie??

i had to have an ERPC (D&C) in November and i had it in the arm... my midwife also told me its in the arm now when she booked my appointments!!

Maybe its just my NHS Trust, some may do it in the bum?!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

I'll ask Katie coz I'd rather have it in my arm, far less painful lol.

Well the week of my scan is fast approaching and I don't mind telling you that I am nearly peeing myself with excitement! I hope bubs behaves and we get to see or I will be ringing Inner Vision when I get in for a private sexing scan and they do it for fre!! Can't be bad hey!

Glad Jade is ok and can't wait to have her back posting again!


----------



## mummymadness

Soooooo glad your scan is comming quick round the corner Logie hun :).

Iam soooooo fat i cannot move tonight , After finishing work i picked up my free meal yayyy for staff Privliges lol .
And they put loads extra in there (You rekon they want me to fatten up so they can cook me lol) And of course i couldnt not eat it once here , Now i feel like Mr blobby without the spots lol .

Hope every ones well :) .xxxxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

I have noticed lately how everything seems to have to be a bit slower. I went shopping yesterday morning just for some little stocking fillers for my daughter and I noticed that I had to slow down and I couldn't whizz like I usually do. I got a phone call from hubby who was home with the kids and he was asking how long I would be as I had been ages and I am not usually :rofl:

So had a crappy nights sleep last night and keep getting pains in my belly when I lie on my back in my sleep which wakes me up!!! Grrrr

Anyone else finding the slow down happening??


----------



## KatienSam

i dont think iv slowed down yet but i certainly ache alot quicker if im out in the town walking about... we went to Dreams yesterday so had a good lay down to 'test the beds' and rest between shops lol!!

well i am officially, legally, carrying a baby today.. 24 weeks!!! viable baby time! im very happy that baby is developed enough that if it decided to come early with alot of help it had a chance :) obviously i hope it doesnt come early but just a little weight off my mind!!

My nursery set is almost all up so will take pics soon!!

Im very tearful and emotional at the moment, mainly from worrying about my big sister :( i spent the day with her yesterday and stole her for dinner strictly come dancing and x factor so she was kept busy!

Plus the baby kept me awake most of the night with constant wiggles and kicks, OH is feeling it now too which is lovely! he felt 3 or 4 big kicks last night...

Anyway best get to the cleaning so i can get back up in the nursery to finish off the furniture!! xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Was it me or was the X-Factor SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wrong last night. I loved Laura and will not be watching it again now. Sick of the fix of that programme now!!


----------



## mummymadness

I dont think either deserved to be in bottom 2 last night on it , I watched it when i got home from work and was screaming at the telly lol ..

Congrats on making the big milestone of 24 weeks katieandsam , I cannot wait untill baby is classed as a baby in the eyes of Doctors and not a fetoes .

Hope every one had a nice Sunday . xx .


----------



## lousielou

:( I'm really sorry about your sister Katie - it must be so horribly hard for her. I love my younger sister to bits, and it would tear me up to see her upset, so I know you must be finding it tough too... Congratulations on the 24 week mark though hun :) 

Urgh, miserable weekend here; it's been ouring with rain! Had planned to see some fireworks last night, but it p*ssed down all night, so we stayed in (and I was in bed by 9 - I was zonked!). 

I think we're pretty decided on Alex as a name now - and he is giving me a proper kicking! I can't get over how amazing it all is - when he kicks, my tummy wobbles now!!!! If I rub my tummy and sing, he kicks back - wow wow wow wow wow!! :D 

I love a good bargain, and my friend sent me a link to this baby site - www.baby2u.co.uk - it has the cutest stuff, and is very cheap!!! 

Who has scans coming up this week...? 
Hope you're all having good weekends! Xx


----------



## KatienSam

I agree with X factor result!!! what was that about?!?!?!? Laura was amazing and i think louis only voted her off as she was direct competition for JLS! Im not liking Louis. I cant stand Rachel and she should have gone last week and this week he gets rid of Laura! I dont really like the spanish woman either, she can sing songs she knows but all the others she has done on the show are crap! Rant over lol

it has been horrible weather here too, all the leaves are falling off the trees now too so no more pretty colours... roll on spring not only for the flowers etc but we should have babys by then!! yay!

Who does have a scan coming up? we should set some dates down somewhere...

My 4D scan is on 6th December...

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

My 4D scan is the same day Katieandsam lol ... How strange is that lol .

God can you believe once we get xmas and new year out the way wich allways goes quick we will be getting close , I cannot wait untill the 6th sooo excited . xx .


----------



## lolly101

i agree X factor is such a fix...Rachel should have gone. Louis only voted Laura to get at Cheryl grrrrrr.....Rachel wasnt in the bottom 2 cos she cried and must have got a sympathy vote...

Katie congrats on your 24 weeks.....10 days to go for me... all of us are nearly there too!! :hug:

Logie, I am slowing down...the last week or so I have been feeling uncomfy with bump... Yesterday after work we went for a walk round the shops. I lasted an hour. today we lasted an hour and a half...but I got most of my xmas shopping!!! It all in the loft!!

LouiseLou Alex is a lovely name...thanks for that website too...looks good!!!
We got rubbish weather tonight...glad we all in the warm....

I can't believe we are all getting close to 3rd tri....wow....doesn't seem like 2 mins ago this thread was just starting!!!


----------



## Logiebear

When does the third tri officially start? I can't remember but then I am lucky if I remember my own name these days :rofl:

I think I am the only one with a 20 weeks scan still to go who uses this thread aren't I? Could be wrong but mine is on Friday! Fingers crossed bubs behaves and we see his/her tackle or lack of lol I think it's a boy! DH keeps telling me to stop going on about it, I've become obsessed!

Well done Katie on your 24 weeks and Lousielou Alex is a lovely name xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Logie - 3rd tri starts @ 27weeks (i think!) and nope - I still have my "20" week scan to have on Mon 17th - just a week to go!!!! (we have it at 22 weeks here.)

lousielou - Alex is a fab name! :)

congrats on the 24 week landmark katie!

as for x-factor.... that was real shouting at the tv stuff...... i thought rachel was seriously CRAP and even hubby agreed she should have been out!


----------



## Logiebear

Yay so I am not the last one, that's cool! Will you be finding out the sex tiggertea? 

Rachel should never have got as far as she did in the xfactor it's just that they felt sorry for her!


----------



## tiggertea

yep i'm the last i think!!
Not finding out the sex unless baby is a real exhibitionist and we find that even we can't mistake what we are seeing on the screen! That's the plan anyways!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all i agree with you all about x factor i was nearly crying i thought lauras song was fab it gave me goose bumps , well im feeling so poorly got the dreaded cold i carnt swallow got constant sniffles im trying to get better got my scan on the 18th so just a week to go yay hope you ladies take care xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

im going into third tri at 26+5 when i move up another box on my ticker!! yay!!

i had a really stressful day yesterday, tried to cheer myself up by building the babys wardrobe and the whole thing fell on me and broke to bits, i just sat on the floor and cried and Sam sat with me until i would move out of the babys room :( I tried to relax but all night i was getting bad pains waking me up so got to take it easy today

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Oh jojo I think most of us have a had a rotten cold recently so get well soon:hugs:

Katie did it actually fall on you? were you ok? 

I know what you mean about crying though, I have been doing a lot recently.
I was in tears watching Prison Break on Tuesday and watching the rememberance day parade yesterday and then when my daughter upset me the other day and my friend asked me how I was when I was out shopping on Sat and I just cried!!! Anyone else feeling teary at the min?

Don't know what I'll do after Friday and the scan is done. I have the baby show on Sunday but then what will I think of lol I am sure I'll have another growth scan around 26-28 weeks if all goes wekk so I suppose will have that to look forward to too lol


----------



## jojo1974

ive been the same logie any one says the wrong thing im in floods of tears and this cold dont help either , good luck for your scan are you finding out the sex ?


----------



## Blue Tulip

I kw wot u mean about crying... i wana cry :cry::cry::cry: I feel like a balloon... clothes dont fit.. and when i try to look for maternity clothes.. I cant find anythng I like :cry: went shopping this weekend but the clothes just made me cry... and then when i got home i had to be in bed for 3-4 hours cuz it felt like i had just climbed a mountain ....plus I have to submit my psychology assignment on wednesday and i still havent finshed.. im just stressed .. i cant seem to concentrate... :hissy:


----------



## lolly101

I'm in the crying mode aswell. I have been really pissed off with everything this weekend, DH has been fab and when he cuddled me yest I couldn't stop crying....I read some threads on here and my eyes well up.....My littel boy keeps asking am I ok??? that sets me off even more, cos he's so lovely with it!!

Katie are you ok??? Let your OH do the physical stuff hun :hug: Are you a bath person?? Try a nice long soak...
I agree with you bout 3rd tri, when ticker moves up sounds like a plan!!! 

Blue Tulip hope you feel ok soon....I found I got a lot of tops in a bigger size rather than mat tops... :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Oh girls - you poor things! Sending you all lots of virtual hugs, ok? :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## Logiebear

Yes jojo providing the baby behaves we plan to find out! I have never found out before and this is my 4th and last baby so I am really excited about it!!

Bless and hugs for all us weepies :cry:


----------



## beancounter

i cried at the weekend and the OH called me mental It was sooooo helpful. not. 
I just realised I can't remember a thing about babies. I don't know how I am going to look after it :(


----------



## KatienSam

Thanks girlies! yes it fell on me, not on bump thank god, but was getting some pains all night but seem to be ok. 

I am very tearful at the moment too, im hoping these hormones will stable out soon!!

Beancounter, you will be fine with baby!! I have days when i think exactly the same but inside i know i can do it! i look on cow and gate website which gives u help and hints on all sorts for newborns!!

i was trying to figure out how to do the feeds because of the 'make one bottle up at a time' recommendation... everyone i know has always made a few up at a time!! but i think i got it now... phew!

xxx


----------



## lolly101

Katie, we used to steam 6 bottles in 1 go and put the water in them hot...then we would add the formula as we needed it... as soon as the last one was used we would resteam them and get them ready for using again, we found it easier that way..you will get your own fav way of doing things.....
Glad you are ok. 
I remember looking at Dan when I got him home and I rung my mum in tears cos I was soooooo scared!!! How could I care for this gorgeous little baby??? She calmed me down and the rest as they say..... just followed instinct!!!


----------



## beancounter

oh noes katie, I didn't see your post at all. Or all the ones after it. How did I do that? Sorry your furniture attacked you. 

I think my instinct is to hand the little bundle to daddy and tell him to call me when baby is about 2. yikes.


----------



## tiggertea

hi girls!

katie - hope you're ok after your furniture incident! :hugs:

glad i'm not the only 1 having small panic attacks over the looking after of a real-life baby.... i'm scared i'll break it when it gets here!! :rofl:

:hugs: to all the weepies out there. I haven't been that way since mid 1st tri but i'm sure it will come back on me!!! Right now I've come down with a real dose of the cold and just feeling miserable. Think I should have chased hubby to the far end of the earth when he brought it into the house at the weekend!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi every one :) :) ...

Sorry not checked in over the last few days been sooooo tired , And layla back at school is hard taking her rushing round then picking her up etc .

Hope u are feeling ok after the furniture incident Katieandsam .

And hope all the tears stop soon girls , Allthow a good cry is great for a good clear out lol .

Iam good , No tears thow i just seem soooooo snappy and angry at everything , god knows why just so stressed this week .. Feels like pms all over again lol .
Iam really looking forward to 3rd trimester Should be December i move over there :) .
And real anxious to get to the 24 week milestone .
Hope everyones well . xxxx .


----------



## LittleBee

Hi girls!! How is everyboby feeling? I'm a bit tired..and anxious about my scan in 15 days!!


----------



## Logiebear

:hugs: for you littlebee, I'm sure everything will be fine. I have mine on Friday! So excited!!

The baby is kicking so much now, you can see my bump wobbles and it is getting uncomfortable already!!

Anyone else like this or am I carrying a giant? lol


----------



## mummymadness

Nope ur not alone Logie hun lol ...

My belly does waves and moves from one side to the other , Iam soooooo uncomfertable at the moment and tired with it all .
40 weeks seems sooooooooo far away lol . xx .


----------



## lolly101

I am the same!!! I am wondering how much more my skin can stretch!!! I keep imagining us all waddling about!!!

Good luck to everyone at scans this week!!!

Tiggertea hope you feel better soon!!!!

MM I have the grumps too!!! My DH takes a deep breath and leaves the room!!!:rofl: He said bring back PMS at least its only for a few days at a time!!!!:dohh:
Littlebee good luck at your scan 

Gotta get Dan from gymnastics..he got a mate for tea tonight!! fun....


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Lolly my OH sounds exactly the same lol ...

I dont know whats wrong with me i just feel so fed up , Tired , Angry , lol ...

Ohhh it was Chelseas funeral today , I sent a card and flowers as i decided , And i pulled up outside the Cremetorium when they were going in .
It was beautifull , She came pulled by a whit horse driven carriage , Pink and white coffin very beautfull indeed . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

What a sad day MM :hugs:

My youngest has just started with a terrible cold and he is rattling and coughing and snotting every where! What a nightmare, let's hope I get some sleep tonight :sleep: 

I had a really horrible hypo today and was really ill for over an hour and my daughter was great. Dh is at work late this week so my daughter had to help with my sons and do their tea!! I feel so crappy about it but I can't help it! Wish I could!

Only 3 more sleeps til scan day!!


----------



## tiggertea

must have been an emotional day MM.

Hope you're ok logie?

I'm gonna have a little rant now, and it's gonna make me seem like a really horrible person but please don't hold it against me!!!

Ok, so Mathew's cousin announced today that his wife is pregnant..... I really hope all goes well etc and I'd never wish them anything but happiness with the baby, but i know it's just coz we are having our bubs.
How do I know this?
Well, we got engaged on Fri, Nov 25th 2005. The word was spread that night. The next afternoon, news came round that his cousin was now engaged too..... 
We had our wedding in October 07, they planned theirs after seeing what we had done and got married in June 08.
Now we announce we're having a baby, and they announce the same a few months later..... everything MAthew has ever done or achieved in his life, this cousin has to muscle in on it and try and steal his thunder! It's just soooo frustrating coz, as a couple, they don't even really "fit" if that makes sense?

I'm sure that makes me seem really horrible, but like i said, now the baby is there, i really hope everything goes well for them.


----------



## beancounter

Hope your OK MM, must have been hard for you :hugs:

Just tell everyone you are emigrating to new zealand tig. That would get rid of the cousin, they'd go off and live somewhere far away just to be like you. Oh dear. Looks like I'm a worse person than you are


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> Just tell everyone you are emigrating to new zealand tig. That would get rid of the cousin, they'd go off and live somewhere far away just to be like you. Oh dear. Looks like I'm a worse person than you are

:rofl: what a great idea bean!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope them 3 sleeps go quick hun :) ...
Hope little one gets better soon , Theese soddin colds doing the round on everyone its awfull . xxxx .

Thank you for your kind thoughts girls . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

mummymadness said:


> Theese soddin colds doing the round on everyone its awfull . xxxx .


Only way to look at it is: if we are all sick now, we shouldn't be ill over christmas!


----------



## mummymadness

Very true what a great way to look at it :) .

Iam getting excited for Xmas , Were a bit skint and so OH said he cannot get me a suprise as i would notice money going lol ... Well last week £100 over the space of 3 weeks has gone missing !! . And i did kind of hint i would love a ds lite (I swear iam a big kid lol) ... So i have a funny feeling i will get that xmas day .. I dont know if iam mad OH spent a large amount of money on one thing or super excited to get such a lovely gift lol poor OH cannot win either way . xxxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

wooo! fingers crossed you get what you're after mm!
i would be happy he 1. _listened when you spoke_ about the ds lite :rofl: and 2. has been sneaking money out on the quiet so as to "surprise" you on xmas morning. soooo sweet.


----------



## Logiebear

Oh MM we are the same, we don't have a lot of money and watch the bank account like hawks so I notice everything he spends. I have a DS anyway and it is amazing! I love playing Tetris and Brain Academy! Addictive little games and get's me away from the kids for an hour :rofl:

As for your DH's cousin bean I would feel exactly the same hun. Family rivalries are awful and you just end up feeling bitter. But don't worry, your baby will cuter and far better behaved :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Debz, sorry Matthew's cousin is a jerk - I agree about the 'we're moving to New Zealand' plan!! Sounds promising...!

Hope we're having good weeks ladies! :D


----------



## tiggertea

Feel much better now you all agree that I'm not being a complete b1tch.... 
DH laughed sooooo much when I told him we were gonna "move to new zealand"!


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well?
Sounds like an emotional day MM but at least you made you presence felt by sending card and flowers, showed you cared....:hugs: Debz, Sorry Oh's cousin feels he has to steal your thunder all the time thats not nice at all but some ppl are naturally like that and cant deal with others getting on and having a happy life,

We are kinda skint too as Oh lost his job and hasnt got anything else as yet so it will be a lean xmas for us, Not long for your scan now Logie, hope all goes well and bubs plays ball and lets u see what sex is....:)....:hugs:
My littliest one has a rotten cold just now looks like a snot monster its really gross, so its bound to do the rounds of the house as long as its all past by xmas as i dont want it on xmas day.
Taking the kids to see santa and for our xmas lights being put on on Sunday so hope its a nice day for that.

Take care all :hugs::hugs:

Claire xx


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!!!! It's a beautiful sunny day here and I'm so happy! I took some blood results today they're veeerrryyy good and I'm sooo pleased. I was very anxious but finally everything went fine!!14 days to go until 2nd trim. scan!!


----------



## lolly101

Afternoon everyone!!!

MM so glad you sent a card and flowers and that you saw the funeral(in the nicest sort of way)...you would have felt like you should have done something if you hadn't. good luck on your DS lite!!! My Ds has got one and I love the My Sims game!!!

Tiggertea I would feel EXACTLY the same as you....Just tell yourselves they must be jealous of you guys cos they are trying to copy everything you do...

Littlebee congrats on your blue bump!!!!Have you been spending yet???!!!!!

Lots of christmassy things going on now!!!! 43 days to go!!!! AAAGGGGHHHH!!! Mind you after christmas we are all on countdown!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have a nice afternoon everyone:hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Dur! I am such a muppet!! Lolly, when you said 'after Christmas we are all on countdown' I thought you meant you were going on the chanel 4 programme!! :blush:

Flying to Mexico 4 weeks today, getting married 5 weeks today! I am soooooooo excited!! :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

wooooo! hadn't realised the big day was so soon lucy! it will fly in - such an exciting time! will you be back before xmas then?


----------



## Logiebear

Wow you are getting married in Mexico! How cool hun. Have you checked your flight insurance for how far along you'll be as some airlines can be right arses about it all. Hope everything goes well and your plans are all sorted, that sounds so amazing!

I can't wait until after Christmas this year lol. I have a feeling this will be a Feb baby for me and it won't be a suprise if it is but I don't miss out on the March club :rofl: 

I keep thinking "I wonder who will go first" and "I wonder who will go prem" etc etc. It is so exciting don't you think?


----------



## beancounter

lousielou said:


> Dur! I am such a muppet!! Lolly, when you said 'after Christmas we are all on countdown' I thought you meant you were going on the chanel 4 programme!! :blush:
> 
> Flying to Mexico 4 weeks today, getting married 5 weeks today! I am soooooooo excited!! :happydance:

:rofl: Golly I hope not! I doubt I could spell my name without a spell checker :dohh:

Been sunny today so I have been in a better mood, OH has been very nice and looking into what to buy the baby to ease my panicing and I felt all excited again :baby: 

Plus, I have a new e shop to set up and I'm excited about that.And my dreamgenii pillow has come. Though amazon don't seem to want to tell me where my last package has got too it's gone awol :( I want my books!!!

Things that cause me heartburn today:All Food. And most drinks.


----------



## Shifter

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

We has internets!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That was the longest 12 days of my whole life!!! Thank you for the texts of concern, it helped me feel connected to the world during a very dark time!

So we are all moved and getting unpacked and settled in our lovely new home. The work to the house is still not finished though, we are waiting for a few electrical things to be finished and still no one has fitted the hood over the oven. But builder, electrician and joiner are all due to turn up tomorrow to finish off.

We have lost one of our cats. He was never much of an indoor cat and on the fifth night in the new house with him getting more and more distressed with each night we relented and let him go outside, he has not been back since (1 week) :cry: well, we've been leaving food outside and someone has been eating it, but it might not be him.

I also got some devastating family news the night we moved, which I won't go into here, but it has made for a very difficult couple of weeks, emotionally. The future looks very bleak now, certainly financially and it has put a serious downer on what was meant to be a wonderfully positive life change (moving). Rest assured that me, hubby and bubs are all fine.

Hubby felt bubs kicking for the first time last night! :happydance: The kicks have been getting stronger over the weeks but I had been trying not to call hubby and get his hand on every time I felt something as he was getting frustrated at not being able to feel anything. But last night I could tell the kicks were A LOT stronger and hubby was cuddling me anyway and he got a right good whollop in the middle of his hand! He is delighted, so am I :cloud9:

I went to register at the doctor today, saw the practice nurse and ante-natal doctor, am seeing midwife next week. I got to listen to the heart beat again, which I do love and am being booked into my hospital of choice - which is the fifth closest but the best in the region! :happydance:

Will get all caught up on the thread now, hope everyone is well 

Holly


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome back!!! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Welcome back Shifter! Sorry you had some bad news hun - hope things haven't been too stressful for you :hugs: 

Don't worry - we are insured up to the eyeballs, as is the baby, just in case! I'm seeing my MW once more before we go, so although I'm 27 weeks when we fly back (most airlines let you fly up to 28 weeks without a letter from your GP) I'm going to get a note from her anyway, again, just in case. We're back on Christmas day, and hopefully will have enough money left over to go for a nice lunch in the restaurant up the road! :D Don't think I'll be in the mood to cook a great big lunch after an 11 hour flight... *shudder*

Bean - what is your dream genie pillow like? - you have to review it for us!


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> Welcome back Shifter! Sorry you had some bad news hun - hope things haven't been too stressful for you :hugs:

It's up and down hun, thanks.


----------



## mummyk

helloo all!!

i remembered i never came back on here and informed all im having a little girlie!! :D

so happy.. me and other half have gone made getting pink things prob way to much lol but cant turn away the outfits they call to me like im rejecting them and they wont cope without me.. lol well that's my reasoning anyways! 

ahhh im soo excited as well were moving into out new place in 2 weeks!!! woohoo! went to see how it was coming along yday as its brand new and finished being built and everything just getting all sorted and electric, gas and that done! cant wait to get in there..

hopefully internet wont take to long to get set up either!! 

how r all u ladies 2night? 
hope all is well! 
xxxx


----------



## wanababy

Welcome back shifter!! :happydance: Sorry to hear you had bad news....

Congrats on your pink bump Kirstie!! :pink:

Its amazing what you miss on here in just a few short days, I've just been catching up on everyones goss lol!! 

I agree with X factor comments - its turning into a farse!! A proper fix!

Hope everyone with colds are feeling better - I got rid of mine last week - I was feeling pretty cr*ppy and feeling sorry for myself!

Good luck for scans girls, I've got my 4D in 4 weeks (13th Dec) but am trying to forget cos if I keep looking at calendar, its bound to drag!!

Claire - sorry to hear about OH's job :( I've heard quite a few stories lately about people losing jobs/being laid off recently - its awful at the best of times never mind so near Xmas...

Katie - hope you're feeling better after the wardrobe incident! I'd have smashed it up - I'm feeling really angry lately.:hissy: Poor OH - He puts up with some sh*t from me!

MM - Glad you got to (sort of) get to funeral - So sad....

Hope you are all well - take care everyone!

Liz
xx


----------



## lolly101

Hey Kirstie!! Welcome to  team pink!!!!. I am the same..I keep seeing things my little girl has GOT to have too!!!!:rofl:
Good luck with your move too hun!

Shifter good to have you back online again...you know where we are if you need a chat...:hugs: to you for your sad news....hope you and DH can work through it... Great that DH has felt kicks!!! I'm always calling mine to feel kicks, by the time he gets to me they have stopped again!! My little lady is a Mummys girl already!!!LOL!!!

LouiseLou!! WOW I didn't know you were getting married in Mexico!! I've always wanted to go there!!! I got married in Rhodes and it's such a fab way to get wed!!! Can't wait til you can post some pics!!!! I'm excited for you!! what an exciting year you and DH are having!!!!:happydance::happydance:

As for the channel 4 prog 1 +1 =3 right???


----------



## mummyk

> Hey Kirstie!! Welcome to team pink!!!!. I am the same..I keep seeing things my little girl has GOT to have too!!!!
> Good luck with your move too hun!
> 
> Great that DH has felt kicks!!! I'm always calling mine to feel kicks, by the time he gets to me they have stopped again!! My little lady is a Mummys girl already!!!LOL!!!

Thanks! :D and im glad im not the only one! lol.. she is going to end up with so much she doesn't use!! :/ oh well lol.. if i have to change her 5 times a day so she makes the most of them i will :D :L

and my lil girl is so a mummies girl too!! she does the exact same thing ive been feeling kicks since 17 weeks... my poor OH still hasn't felt it she stops as soon as his hand goes on!! :( poor thing! hehe.. 

xx


----------



## sue08

Hi ladies, I've come to join you, I'm Due March 23, 2009, On I'm on team pink

hows everyone doing?


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome sue :) 
Well done on the pink bump Kirstie :) .

Hollllllllllllllly , So good to see you here again hun , You have been missed .. Hope the boxes are wittling down now . Sorry to hear something bad has happened **Hugs** .

Hope you have great fun in Mexico Louise , Sounds an amazing dream wedding loverllly :).

Thanks for the comments girls , I guess ill be happy if he buys me it , Iam just shocked as Money is tight .. But how nice of him to think of me .
Went to buy the kids there final gift from "Santa" today all finished yayyyyyyy .

Oh and i have booked layla in to a dance school , Shes allways loved dancing and is sooo energetic , So shes going to ballet and Modern dance school on Saturday nervous for her with new teachers friends etc , Iam sure she will love it thow :) . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

welcome sue!

think i already welcomed you back shifter but if not.... WELCOME BACK!!!

well done on finishing your santa shopping MM! I'm usually finished all my xmas stuff by end of october and still have to buy for hubby and dad this year! Think it's all this baby stuff i've been thinking about and buying has knocked me off course! hehehe

well girlies, i'm officially on the countdown.... :yipee:
5 days til my "big" scan on Monday!
6 weeks til I get off on Maternity leave! (going off at xmas at the recommendation of doc coz work are bein real b*st*rds about pregnancy related needs)
:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Just to let every one know iam going to hospital tommorrow (Well if they will see me) .

Iam going to ring EPU in the morning , Over the last few days .. I have noticed Babys heartbeat keeps dipping quiet slow when i have the doppler on , Its not a small quick dip you can actually hear the heartrate slowing right down it scares me then fastens up again , I didnt think anything the first time it happened but today is the 2nd day its been like this and would feel better getting it checked out .

Iam probably doing my over protective mummy thing , But i would feel allot better on there hook up baby monitor machine for a while for peace of mind .

Wish me luck will let you all know tommorrow what happens . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: hope all's well MM.


----------



## mummyk

well welcome Sue08! to you and your little girl bump! :D

and good luck *mummymadness* i hope everything checks out okay! put ur mind at rest at least.. im sure baby is fine! :D
xx


----------



## Shifter

Good luck MM, hope all is well. :hug:


----------



## Shifter

Bit upset. Just fallen out with electricians. Was trying to explain why outside light is no good above the door and the head guy got arsey with me and I got upset and told him to wait outside! My mum is due to arrive any minute and she gets on well with him, so am hoping she can sort it all out. Feel very delicate today :cry:


----------



## beancounter

:hugs: Shifter! hallo. It's easy to get stressed. I Just screamed bloody murder at amazon so I know how you feel. Lucky you have moved near mum. Mums are good at fixing things :hugs: Sounds like you have had a rough time of late. look after yourself

Good lucky to MM, hope everything is fine

And welcome/congrats to all the pink bumps.


----------



## Logiebear

Congrats on your pink bumps girlies and MM I am sure everything will be fine hun don't forget to let us know as soon as you find anything out xxx

I have said it on another thread but it's great to have you bakc shifter hun and I am sorry you aren't feeling great and things are getting rough xxx

Now ladies it is a mere 19 hrs until my big scan!! What do you reckon, will I find out or will baby keep bits hidden from us. I am going with a blue bump!!


----------



## lolly101

MM hope you and your little boy are ok...

Shifter did your Mum sort out the electrician for you?? Good old Mum as my Mum would say!!!:hugs::friends:

Sue08 welcome to team pink!!!:pink:

good luck at your scan tomorrow Logie, I am sure you will find out, tell the sonographer s/he has to see because we all want to know too!!!:rofl:


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:
 

> Shifter did your Mum sort out the electrician for you?? Good old Mum as my Mum would say!!!:hugs::friends:

Yes thanks. She arrived and two minutes later everything was sorted and fine! I don't know how she does it!

Good luck Logie!

Hope everything's OK MM :hug:


----------



## wanababy

Hope everything went OK at hosp MM - thinking of you..:hugs: Better to be safe though eh..

Good luck with you scan Logie :happydance:

Welcome to the clan sue08 and welcome to the 'pink team'!!

Glad everythings OK now Shifter! My moods are all over the place at the moment - talk about one extreme to another!! One minute I'm happy as larry, the next I want to rip someones head off!:hissy:

My sister was due her little girl (Summer) on Saturday and still no sign - I'm soooo excited, I just want to meet her now - and get in a little bit of practise for when my little princess comes along...the midwife is coming out tomorrow to give her a sweep so fingers crossed she'll show her little face over the weekend sometime.:happydance:

Hope all of you are well :hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks for all the good luck ladies, I am sure I won't be able to sleep tonight lol xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Logie hun :) 
Hope your mum was a helping hand Holly hun :) .
Hope your sister doesnt have to wait much Longer Wanna hun :) .

I put an update on what happened in the second tri thread tonight , Basically she offered explanations why this might happen , Was a lovely lady :) . And said if iam feeling regular strong movement (Wich iam) , hen she doesnt need to monitor me .
Hope shes right . xxxx .


----------



## lousielou

Morning Ladies! Welcome to all the new Pinkies!

Hope you get a good clear view today Logie - am very excited for you :D I think you're having a little boy too! 

I have my appointment with my Obstetrician this morning - am a teeny bit nervous about what she's going to say... Not sure if I've mentioned this, but I had a hole in my heart when I was a baby. MW isn't sure I'll be able to go to the birthing centre like I want, as I may be classed as 'high risk' and will then have to go to the labour ward. Hopefully I'll be able to convince her it's not a problem... Wish me luck! will update you all later! :D 

Xx


----------



## Logiebear

Did the hole not close up lousie? I know they usually do when you are a child but some don't! I hope you get the news you want hun xxx


----------



## jojo1974

good luck with your scan logie hope bubs is good for you , ive got 4 days till mine yay , think im finally getting rid of the dreaded cold :) hope you ladies are all ok xxxx


----------



## Shifter

Good luck Lou, I hope it's fine and you get the birth plan you wanted 

Well, another day and another lousy night's sleep :cry: I have pinned down the discomfort a bit more, my hips are hurting after a certain amount of time on any one side. So I'm tossing and turning too frequently to sleep for more than maybe half and hour at a time. I naturally roll onto my back a lot and bump is big enough now that the weight on my spine is causing back pain too :cry:


----------



## LittleBee

lolly101 said:


> Afternoon everyone!!!
> 
> MM so glad you sent a card and flowers and that you saw the funeral(in the nicest sort of way)...you would have felt like you should have done something if you hadn't. good luck on your DS lite!!! My Ds has got one and I love the My Sims game!!!
> 
> Tiggertea I would feel EXACTLY the same as you....Just tell yourselves they must be jealous of you guys cos they are trying to copy everything you do...
> 
> Littlebee congrats on your blue bump!!!!Have you been spending yet???!!!!!Lots of christmassy things going on now!!!! 43 days to go!!!! AAAGGGGHHHH!!! Mind you after christmas we are all on countdown!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Have a nice afternoon everyone:hugs:

Noooo!!! I bought a 2-pack little suits from Zara's yesterday. One says I love mum...sooo cute:baby:


----------



## lousielou

Yay! All sorted - she's happy I don't have any lasting effects and so don't have to go on the labour ward! :D I had to have an op to fix it when I was about 4 months old, and I haven't had any other complications - it was just a formality really, but I was prepped up to argue my case anyway...! My blood pressure if much more stable now as well, which I kinda guessed as I've not been as dizzy. Heard his little heart beat again too!

Sorry you're having problems sleeping Shifter :( That sucks. I get really miserable if I don't get a good night's sleep. Do you know if those pregnancy pillows are any good...? Xx


----------



## Logiebear

Great news for you lousie. I have put it in second tri but if you haven't read it then I have to say I am a fully fledged member of team PINK!!! My pic was a bit crappy as she was so wriggly lol

I was so excited I couldn;t stop smiling all the way round the hospital to the antenatal clinic and while we spoke to the Dr too! It was great!!

I am over joyed and can't wait to buy my first pink thing!!


----------



## lousielou

Yay!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

As I said on 2nd tri Logie YYYYAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9: Happy shopping!Lots of us in team  pink! now!!!

LouiseLou glad you got your birthing plan sorted out, that must be a relief

Wanababy how is your sister doing?? How exciting!!!WOOHH!!

Holly I was gonna say can you get a pregnancy pillow?? Mine has made a big difference... The wedge I sometimes put behind me so I don't roll onto my back, that bit worries me too. I suffer from arthitis in my left hip so i can go with the hip pain too.What about propping yourself up on more pillows so you can sleep almost at an angle but kind of on your back if you know what I mean..:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Has anyone seen you can go onto The Sun website and sign a petition for the social workers in Baby P's case to be sacked...poor little sausage.... I just went onto their website and added mine and DH's names. There are over 80,000 sigs at the mo,......

Enjoy Children in Need tonight, Maybe I can stay awake til after 10pm tonight!!!

:lolly:


----------



## Shifter

Glad things went well Lou.

Congratulations on your pink bump Logie! March definitely seems to have evened out now!


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Holly I was gonna say can you get a pregnancy pillow?? Mine has made a big difference... The wedge I sometimes put behind me so I don't roll onto my back, that bit worries me too. I suffer from arthitis in my left hip so i can go with the hip pain too.What about propping yourself up on more pillows so you can sleep almost at an angle but kind of on your back if you know what I mean..:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I already have a V-pillow, which I wedge between my legs and under my bump. I've also tried it the other way so it supports my back instead of bump, might give that another go actually. I've also tried propping myself up, but it doesn't last, at some point in the night I always end up further down the bed with pillows all around my head! 

It's high time I unpacked my essential oils, burning a little lavender oil in the room will help


----------



## KatienSam

congrats on the pink bump!

shifter i find myself surrounded by all sorts of pillows one between my knees one behind me one i cuddle all sorts, i had to sleep sitting upright last night as i felt really ill and sick, think the baby is starting to put more pressure on my stomach! but i slept really well, i woke up at 10.30 and so missed my aquanatal, but i obviously needed the sleep lol!!

im nearly 25 weeks!!! jeeewizz!! nearly 3rd tri time for me! nearly scan day too... debating if i want to find out the sex again... argh!!

hope your all well!! anyone left with scans coming up? anyone else having a 4D?

xxx


----------



## lousielou

Lolly, the more I read about that poor, poor little boy, the more it upsets me. I've just signed the petion too now :(


----------



## mummymadness

Sooo happy for you Logie hun :) .
Hope the discomfort passes soon Holly , I couldnt imagine not getting my sleep so really feel for you .
I will certainly be signing that petition Lolly thanks for letting us know about it .
Glad every is well Louise what a relief :) . 

Iam well today Girls , Movement has been a little lack luster but iam sure baby is just sleepy as iam tired iam sure he is too lol .
Sooooo excited my little girl starts Dancing School tommorrow for the first time , Iam going to have my own little ginger rodgers lol . xxxxxx .


----------



## beancounter

hallo.
I just popped on, im reallybusy at the mo with orders, so my brain is spongy and I cant folow the thread well :( congrats to all the bumps of all colours though. 

I like the dream genii pillow because the bit that supports your back cant escape. nice and comfy. it's quite skinny though,I think the bit that goes between the legs could be a bit fatter (but it wouldnt fit into my bed,lol). I've not reached the level of needing bump support yet so I can't review that bit of it yet though. I have been sleeping really well with it, if that's any help to anyone, and I didnt think I was sleeping too badly either. 

hope everyone is ok :D
x


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> shifter i find myself surrounded by all sorts of pillows one between my knees one behind me one i cuddle all sorts, i had to sleep sitting upright last night as i felt really ill and sick, think the baby is starting to put more pressure on my stomach! but i slept really well, i woke up at 10.30 and so missed my aquanatal, but i obviously needed the sleep lol!!

LOL! Am going to try all sorts of additional support tonight. The one I normally have under my belly I'm going to turn around so it lies lengthways with me so it cushions my hip too. Then I'll try my V-pillow up my back instead of front and see how that goes!



KatienSam said:


> im nearly 25 weeks!!! jeeewizz!! nearly 3rd tri time for me! nearly scan day too... debating if i want to find out the sex again... argh!!

Noooo! Stay with team yellow! You can do it, be strong and focus on that wonderful surprise at the end of all that pushing!


----------



## Logiebear

Having a suprise, especially when it's your first, is just the best feeling in the whole world and something you will remember for the rest of your life. Trust me when I tell you that it is worht waiting for!! Hold in there and you'll see hun xxx

How did you sleep Shifter hunny?


----------



## lousielou

Morning Ladies!

I confess, I'm also having problems keeping up with what everyone's doing - apologies if I miss an opportunity for a congratulations etc! :blush: My brain is all fuddled at the moment, and my memory has deteriorated to ziltch! 

Sorry to hear so many of you are having sleep issues -this past week, I've been going to bed at 9 and waking at 5. I simply can't stay up any later, or sleep in any longer either. It's kinda annoying, but at least I'm sleeping deeply. 

Anyone got any fun plans for the weekend? The dance classes sound sweet MM - are you going to watch? Glad your business is busy Bean! Can't believe we're so close to third tri -ARGH!! Though I'm away when I hit it... Xx


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> Having a suprise, especially when it's your first, is just the best feeling in the whole world and something you will remember for the rest of your life. Trust me when I tell you that it is worht waiting for!! Hold in there and you'll see hun xxx
> 
> How did you sleep Shifter hunny?

Not well at first. Was surrounded by soft things but still woke after a couple of hours with an aching hip. I sat myself up with all my pillows stacked up but couldn't get off to sleep at all. I got rid of the pillow under me and lay on my side again just with my V-pillow tucked under me and slept well through the early hours of the morning :happydance:

Hubby had to get up early as he and my mum were heading back to the house in Bristol today to pick a few things up. Once he was up I couldn't get back to sleep but I still had more sleep total last night than I have had all week. Am still shattered though, I need at least 24 hours solid sleep to get caught up!


----------



## Shifter

Ooh, and top tip, if you hadn't figured this out already: don't go to Ikea to buy wardrobes while pregnant! 

We went last night and it was utterly exhausting walking through the place and then having to go through the self-serve collecting everything. I couldn't do anything to help, hubby had to lift everything and push the extremely heavy trolley by himself. The good thing is that it is being delivered today and hubby will be able start assembling it tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Holly glad you got some sleep....lets hope you find that magic formula for your pillows hun:hugs:

Katie stay on team yellow...I know I'm not but I wouldn't have found out for my first, the only reason we found out is because I have so many baby clothes in the loft we have no room up there ..I wanted to know whether to wash or recycle it all!!! It's amazing to find out when you give birth, it keeps you going thru labour.....

MM hope your little lady enjoys her dancing...strictly here we come!!!

Have a good sat guys...X factor later and Celebrity get me out of here! tomorrow!!WOO HOO!!


----------



## mummymadness

My little dancing princess is back home , Wow it was soooooo cute taking her in to the dance teacher :) .

And you should see the little outfit i have to buy in a few weeks , Its adorable .. Iwill give her a few weeks before paying all that money for it thow as she might not love dancing next week .

Shes been dancinga round the living room showing me her moves awwwwwww .

Hope every one has a great Saturday iv got work in 4 hours arghhhh .
Good luck to Hubby assembling thing Holly lol . xxx .


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every one is having a great saturday Night .
I have only done 3 hours of work tonight lol , It was soo quiet they offered to pay me in full and send me home Yayyyyyyyy ... They said if they need me and it gets real bust they will phone im happy watching x factor had to watch it at mindinght the last 2 weeks lol . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Well we are supposed to be having a snuggly night but I just know that film will go on in 10 mins and I will be sleepy in about 30 mins :rofl: I am shattered, been so busy today tidying etc. We bought some new ikea drawers off eBay and went to pick them up this morning and have spent the day rearranging my bedroom around them! 

Got the baby show tomorrow, should be great. Will let you know what you missed, :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

MM - I can't remember the last time I was up after 10, let alone midnight!! Your daughter's dancing sounds very sweet! :D

Logie, I loooooooove Ikea and am very jealous!! 

Big house clean for me today - oh joy! *sigh*


----------



## Shifter

We only got up half an hour ago and hubby is already clearing space in the bedroom to assemble the new Ikea wardrobes :happydance:

It was pretty funny when Ikea arrived yesterday to deliver. I asked them to put it in the bedroom and pointed down the hall to it (bungalow, remember) and the guy looked crestfallen and said "We can't take it upstairs." I blinked at him and pointed again at the bedroom door and said "No, the bedroom is through here." and he shook his head and repeated that he wouldn't take it upstairs :dohh:

Eventually coaxed him into piling it up in the corner of the bedroom, but basically had to lead him in there to prove the bedroom was where I said!!

Having said all that, the bungalow has been converted and there is a room upstairs, with stairs perfectly visible from the front door, but that's going to be our office/spare bedroom and I was clearly pointing past the stairs down the hall :dohh:


----------



## beancounter

I've discovered that at the weekend I can have the laptop upstairs and never get up at all.. all bar calls of nature.

lol at ikea man shifter. But ALL bedrooms are upstairs, even in houses that don't have stairs. Didn't you know?


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> I've discovered that at the weekend I can have the laptop upstairs and never get up at all.. all bar calls of nature.
> 
> lol at ikea man shifter. But ALL bedrooms are upstairs, even in houses that don't have stairs. Didn't you know?

LOL!


----------



## lolly101

Loving your post Shifter!!!I'd have been pissing myself at him!!!! Have fun putting it all together...I always leave my hubby to do that bit I can never understand the instructions!!

MM you must post us a pic of Layla in her outfit if you get it!!! I can't wait to have my little girl dancing round the room in a tutu!!! Dan loves dancing but it's not the same!!!:rofl:

I am still in my pjs again...loving the weekend!!! Up early everyday in the week so this is a treat!!!

Logie hope you aren't spending too much on your little lady!!!:cloud9:

Can't wait to see those bushtucker trials tonight!!!

Have a nice Sunday everyone :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

Im a Celeb starts to night ladies woooooooooooo i cant wait!! hope its good this year!!

Shifter - :rofl: about the Ikea man

xx


----------



## wanababy

Logie, congrats on your little girl :pink: :happydance:

My sister had her little girl (Summer) on Friday - her labour started at 4am and by the time she went to hospital at 9am she was 6cm. Our (we both have same one) stupid midwife had said baby's head was engaged from 36 weeks but they discovered on Friday when she was in labour that it was her little foot - bless her.

Anyway, sis refused c section and then gave birth at 4.30pm - feet first!! Don't think she had much pain relief because of position of baby and NO STITCHES OR TEARS!! Gives me hope lol!!

6lb 9oz, absolutely beautiful. 







:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## KatienSam

p.s. 25 weeks!! for me! :shock:


----------



## KatienSam

awww that baby is gorgeous!! how do u give birth feet first?! what if the babys head didnt mould properly and got stuck?! what do they do?

*panic* lol

well done wanababy's sister!! gorgeous xxx


----------



## Shifter

Excellent stuff Liz! Many congratulations to your sister


----------



## Logiebear

Massive congrats on becoming an aunty hun.

Well I came away from the baby show being VERY good and resisting temptation to buy another pram. If you go and the last day you can make a killing on the bargains!! Could have bought the Loola Up for £230!!I didn't buy a new pram bought something to go in the one we have instead. I bought a snuggle wrap thingy which I have never heard of before! I had to order it in as they don't have the baby pink in the size I want left but the postage etc is free so not a bother. We also bought a swining crib and matress for £30!!!! Because it is the last it saves them having to collapse it and I am going back to pick it up at 4pm when they shut! What a bargain and what a day!! Love it!! We got about £25 worth of nappies and baby wipes for free and 14 packs of persil and 6 boxes of Fairy :rofl:

They were giving away all of the samples they had left as it was the last day! 

Hope everyone has had a great day too!!


----------



## beancounter

aw baby :D

my littlest baby bro was a breech baby, mum gave birth to him naturally not that I think she wanted to but ho hum, it's apparently a dying art in midwifery, delivering breech babies but of course it used to be the case that everyone would before C sections were routinely performed. Seems a shame. 

Well, I bought some little bits and bobs because it's 24 weeks tomorrow and I felt like celebrating plus they were having a sale at the charity shop and my, those little vests were so cute hanging on the line. I'm a bit confused because I seem to have conflicting advice about what to buy tho cos some peole say you have to have t shirts because of the belly stump and I bought one with little poppers between the legs cos it was stripey?


----------



## wanababy

Congrats on reaching your 25 weeks Katie! I'll be 24 weeks (VIABLE!!:happydance:) on Thursday and I have my 4D on 13th December-3 weeks and 6 days - and counting!!!! I didn't think baby could come out feet first either incase head got stuck??

Nice one Logie - Freebies always make us smile :)

We were all panicking when we heard about her little foot hanging down...not sure of the finer details as yet, we were just all relieved when we heard my sis & baby were both doing well! Sis had to have injection cos she was bleeding clots after the birth and it wouldn't stop....(worrying) but is fine now. Baby is a little snuffly so they have kept them in hosp til tomorrow to monitor her - aww she has a tiny IV needle in her little hand - antibiotics...bless her.i

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

what a beutifully cute baby Liz , Tell your sister congrats from us all :) .

Ill deffinatley post a piccy of layla all dressed up when i get one to show lolly :) .

Glad u got some great freebies at the show Logie sounds as thow it was a fun day .

Looking forward to watching celeb in the jungle tonight allthow i havent even read whos going in so will be a suprise for me .

Ohhhh and i compleatley thought the public got X factor results right last night for a change :) .

And katie had to laugh at your not starting the car in the other thread there should be a warning on all cars " Not sutible for pregnancy " HaHaHa . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Well done on your bargains Logie.

Liz, breech babies are much harder to deliver and it's high risk, but often possible. From what I understand, the midwife guides the shoulders out and then has to tilt the baby to free the chin.


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats to your sis and her beautiful baby! Glad all is well!

I haven't been around for a few days coz had loads to do this weekend.... hubby's birthday 2day and dad's 50th tomorrow and had a huge party last night for him and his twin! all went well considering my cousin is a scatterbrain at the best of times and I am finding my braincells are seriously disappearing lately what with the baby eating them.... :rofl:


----------



## kateqpr

Hello!

I've been around for months but only just found this section. Doh!
Anyhoo - i've suddenly realised i haven't got a text buddy, and as i'm at risk of pre term labour i probably should find someone who's happy to swap numbers. 

Oh, and i've just had 2 packets of hula hoops, one pot of creamed rice, an apple and loads or rocky road bites, and i'm STILL hungry. Piggy.


----------



## tiggertea

welcome 2 the club!!! 
i havent a text buddy yet either so i'll swap numbers if u like.


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh forgot to say earlier girls.....
BIG SCAN 2moro @ 4.30pm :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Good luck tomorrow Tigertea hun , Have fun and happy birthday to your hubby :) .

Welcome To our corner Kate , Were all lovely i promise :) . Iam allways happy to have a text buddy .. Can never have too many people to get hold of when time comes :) .

Hope everyones well , Iam watching get me out of here , Allready dont like Killroy lol . xx .


----------



## lousielou

ARGH! I wrote a lovely long post here yesterday, and it's GONE! (Can't have pressed the right button - duh!)

Glad we all had lovely weekends! 

Congratulations to you Auntie Liz! :D

Good Luck today Debz!

Logie, I am jealous of your purchases (seriously!!)

Katie & Bean - congrats of being viable!

Katieq - hello :D 

MM - can't wait to see the pictures!


Happy New Week everyone!! :happydance: Have oodles to do this week - have to sort OH's wedding outfit out. He's pretty useless at clothing himself nicely, so is probably going to be a looooooong day....


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with the wedding outfit lucy! x


----------



## Shifter

Enjoy your scan Debz!

I have finally gotten around to scanning my 21 week scan pics to my laptop! Here they are:
 



Attached Files:







scan3.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6









scan4.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









scan5.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9









scan6.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh those pics have gotten me all excited now! only a few hours to go!!!


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> ooooh those pics have gotten me all excited now! only a few hours to go!!!



Are you finding out the sex or staying yellow hun?


----------



## LittleBee

Great pics Shifter!!


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter said:


> Are you finding out the sex or staying yellow hun?

staying yellow :) went through a little stage of REALLY wanting to know but the plan is to stay yellow unless monkey is an exhibitionist and shows all without us having to really look.... lol


----------



## beancounter

aw shifter! Bless bless bless the little one with the hand. How lovely!!!
Good luck with scans!!! 

And:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
to viability! Yay peanut. And v. happy today. Have about a million packages to post, so will call back laterx


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck today Debaz and I can't wait to see your pics! Here is my one pic of my very wriggly bean lol. It isn't great but I am having another scan in 3 weeks hopefully so should get a better pic then if she keeps still lol

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/100_1964.jpg


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hope you ladies are all well , ive finally starting to feel better now, i dont wish this horrible cold on any one , got my scan tomorrow feeling really nervous but all excited at the same time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

awww congrats on viability beancounter!

the scan pics are lovely!! there was one of a hand it was amazing!!

only a week and a few days til im in 3rd tri... and then week by week you will be joining me!! wow we are all going to have a "march mums" thread in there soon!!

Happy Monday everyone!

xxxx


----------



## Shifter

The hand one is my favourite of those pics  even though you can't see much else it just makes me feel all gushy, it seems to have bags of personality!


----------



## mummymadness

What lovely scan pictures girls awwwww , I carnt wait to see my 4D scan now getting all excited even thow its a few weeks away lol .

Super congrats on hitting the viable milestone bean :) what an exciting week for every one .

Good luck Tigertea hun have fun and Good luck tomorrow Jo .

And happy shopping day with Hubby lucy Men are just useless at clothes shopping lol .

Iam going to price up Laylas dance outfit today theres so much to buy in the outfit its going to cost the earth arghhhhh , I think iam now glad i will only have 1 girl 2 boys lol . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

awww lovely pic logie!

3hrs til i should be in there getting some to scan in and show you all!!
i dunno weather to be excited or nervous really at this stage lol. on one hand it's all "yay! we will know exactly how bubs is developing/growing" but on the other hand it's kinda "yay! but wait, what if there's something not quite right...." :rofl:

Talk about :muaha:


congrats on hitting the viable landmark bean!


----------



## LittleBee

Good luck with the scans!!!Hugs!


----------



## lolly101

Debz, hope your scan was fab!!!! 

Shifter, great pics!!! hope you are sleeping better now hun...

Beancounter congrats on the 24 week mark...I've got 2 days to go!!!

Aunty Wanababy...Congrats!!! she is gorgeous!! Give your sis all our love....Awwww!!!:hugs:

Jojo good luck tomorrow!!!


have a good eve everyone, just gonna put ITV on...Hubby in garage cos he don't wanna watch it!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every ones well . 

Debz how did it go hun ? .

Iam happy today went to price Laylas dance outfits up . And was cheaper than i thought £50 including shoes . xx .


----------



## mummymadness

Forgot to mention over the moon .

Last night and tonight , After worries about the heart rate etc i have had ..

Tried a few of your ladies advices and listened to the heart rate sat up instead of laid down ... Was very very healthy no dips at all A strong 148 bpm . So im very happy . xx .


----------



## LittleBee

Hi girls! Hope everyone is well! I'm happy today because my BIL proposed his girlfriend in Venice and we're all sooo excited for the wedding to come! 8 days countdown till 2nd trim. scan!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

hey all!
thanks for the good luck wishes yesterday - would have been on last night but for some reason my computer couldn't find the bnb server.... :cry:

Scan was amazing! All was well with bubs except a little extra fluid in the kidneys but they said not to go home and worry about it, that it's quite common and usually rectifies itself before birth. they will scan baby's kidneys within 2 weeks of the birth just to be sure. lively little monkey wouldn't lie still! had legs up in front of it's face when we went in then decided it needed a good stretch and kicked em down straight and threw head back - soooo cute! and amazing to see the kind of tricks it's performing when i can feel the "kicks"....

oooh and we still team yellow altho both hubby and i have our predictions....

anyways, should have some pics later to put up.

good luck with 2days scan jojo! :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Look forward tos eeing the pics Debz, glad everything went well. It's brilliant when they are moving round and you can actually see what they get up to isn't it. My little girl was the same, she was so active and I could feel her movning inside too. 

Good luck with your scan today jojo xxx:happydance:


----------



## jojo1974

gosh im so nervous never been to the loo so many times lol just under 2 hrs i will see my little baby and i could cry .. so hope you ladies are ok ? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

some bad news too - nothing to do with baby but just off the phone hearing it.... my work are cutting hours as of next week.... that puts me down to 2days a week and seriously f**ks up my maternity pay! i'm going to see the boss later/in the morning to see if there's something temp we could sort out so i'll be able to get my full entitlement - i was only planning on staying in work til xmas anyways....


----------



## tiggertea

jojo1974 said:


> gosh im so nervous never been to the loo so many times lol just under 2 hrs i will see my little baby and i could cry .. so hope you ladies are ok ? xxxxxxxxx

don't be nervous :hugs: (although i was just like that yesterday!!!) 
all will be great and hopefully you'l have some fab pics to show us when you get back!


----------



## beancounter

jojo1974 said:


> gosh im so nervous never been to the loo so many times lol just under 2 hrs i will see my little baby and i could cry .. so hope you ladies are ok ? xxxxxxxxx

I was like that too. Nearly passed out in the scan, lol. 

That SUCKS about work tig. I ought to look into maternity pay I guess. Maybe I won't bother.

MM good about the heartbeat, got a MW appt this afternoon, should get to hear peanut again I hope yaaay.

Still v. busy. but had to pop in to tell someone I had a bath and lay the watching me belly moving! it was awesone in a kind of alien like horror movie way. But lovely at the same time, if that makes sense.


----------



## beancounter

ooh do you have pics tig? *scans back*


----------



## tiggertea

i have pics :) but will have to get em scanned into comp later.... keeping you in suspense!! hehehe


----------



## lolly101

Debz so glad your scan went well!! My LO kicked out and I felt her kick...it's amazing isn't it!!! what a bugger about your work hun...My boss has cut my hours too...hope you can get something sorted out...:hug:

Beancounter I know what you mean about it being lovely and freaky at the same time!!! It's weird thinking theres a little person inside you growing every day!!!

Got my Mum and Dad coming in about half an hour for a coupla days...looking forward to seeing them but I HATE giving up my bed at the mo and my Dad never offers to help do anything or say thank you..AND he has a cold so I hope hes not too grumpy....:cry:(AND he moans when I watch Holby...well tough I'm not missing it!!!)

Who could actualy watch Im a celeb last night??? Had me retching and pissing myself laughing at the same time!!! fair play to both of them tho!!!!I couldn't do it!!!:rofl: Ant and Dec are as funny as always...


----------



## beancounter

lolly101 said:


> Beancounter I know what you mean about it being lovely and freaky at the same time!!! It's weird thinking theres a little person inside you growing every day!!!
> 
> Got my Mum and Dad coming in about half an hour for a coupla days...looking forward to seeing them but I HATE giving up my bed at the mo and my Dad never offers to help do anything or say thank you..AND he has a cold so I hope hes not too grumpy....:cry:(AND he moans when I watch Holby...well tough I'm not missing it!!!)

growing? I don't think im gonna give birth to this baby, it's gonna kick its way outta ma belleh!

Good luck with your parents. No way I'd let my parents sleep in my nuptial bed tho' or even worse.. parents in law. Ewwwwwwwwwww gross.


----------



## jojo1974

Hi All Everything Was Great With Scan Baby Measuring Right And Were On Team .................................blue Were Over The Moon Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Glad scans went well ladies. Sorry about your hours Debz. I sent my MAT B1 form off today, doubt my agency will agree to pay me SMP though as I've now had 3 weeks off around the move and I'm still waiting to hear if the Bradford office have found anything for me (this breaks the continual employment condition on SMP). Because I was only working part time before I might actually be better off on the Maternity Allowance anyway as it's not taxed.

Had my first appointment with my new midwife this morning. She's nice  although it's ages until I see her again. As she saw me today she said she wouldn't worry about seeing me at 25 weeks, which would be the next appointment and she only works at my surgery every other week, and what with xmas in the way where I would see her at 28 weeks I'll be 30. That's between xmas and new year :shock:

Got to listen to bubs for ages though :happydance: I have developed a tactic with different midwives, doctors etc... get a look at the doppler and if it is one that doesn't give a heart rate reading make a point of asking the rate. That way they have to hold it on for a whole minute to time the beat! It was 148 :happydance: it's my favourite sound in the whole world these days :cloud9::cloud9:

Two days until the viable mark for me too... this is such an exciting time for us all


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on the blue bump jojo! :blue:

i tried to get my matb1 form today and they won't give it to me til i'm 24 weeks :( considering it needs to be in at 25weeks that don't gimme long to actually get sorted (did i mention i take forever to get round to these things?!) hehe 
hope your agency are understanding shifter and work something out for you.

update on my work situation - i have a meeting with the big boss tomorrow to discuss it all, he said himself he hadn't actually thought of how it would affect my SMP so he will try and work with me to sort something out.... he's not a bad spud really i suppose! :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

Yay blue bump conga rats :D :D

oh well that sound sorta hopeful tig.. and finger crossed shifter you never no. 
Just got back from the midwifes, forgot my notes so I had go back and then run there! poop. everything looks good tho :D
too a bump picture today too, first for a month. I've grown a bit.


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> congrats on the blue bump jojo! :blue:
> 
> i tried to get my matb1 form today and they won't give it to me til i'm 24 weeks :( considering it needs to be in at 25weeks that don't gimme long to actually get sorted (did i mention i take forever to get round to these things?!) hehe
> hope your agency are understanding shifter and work something out for you.

Thanks. I had to make a fuss to get mine a bit early because of the move. I told my midwife in Bristol that I needed to get it to my boss before I moved (not strictly true but :blush: ). She post dated it for the day of my anomaly scan and left it at reception at the surgery for me to collect. 

I actually wanted it to send a copy off to get my real nappy discount voucher while I was still technically a resident of Bristol. Bradford's scheme is rubbish in comparison.

It's bizarre that they aren't issued until a couple of weeks before you have to give it to your employer though. I can't understand that at all and what made it worse was having to actually explain this to the midwife. You would think she would know already how close the system cuts it!



tiggertea said:


> update on my work situation - i have a meeting with the big boss tomorrow to discuss it all, he said himself he hadn't actually thought of how it would affect my SMP so he will try and work with me to sort something out.... he's not a bad spud really i suppose! :rofl:

Good, that sounds promising


----------



## tiggertea

hehe mws should know not to argue with a hormonal, pregnant lady....
did you get the discount voucher ok before you left? don't think we have any schemes like that here... will have to look into it though!!

yeah, hopefully the boss will allow me to work the extra for the next 5 weeks so my SMP won't be affected.... hope he's in a good mood when i put it to him tho!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every ones well , So chuffed for you Jo :) .
Glad you got to see your Midwife Holly .

Iam sooooooo tired today iam going to chill and eat my home made shepards pie yummmmmmmm . xxx .


----------



## jojo1974

thanx everyone ! yum homemade shepards pie i could just eat that yum , think i better go and raid my cupbards for sommat to eat lol


----------



## beancounter

ok i put my bump pic in the thread in 2nd tri if anyone wants towitness my expansion, lol.


----------



## passengerrach

hi girls had my scan 2day it was brill how u all doin il look at ur expansion bean counter i added mine the other day lol


----------



## tiggertea

off to look at the expansion pics! :) hehe
might post some of my own someday i get round to it 
:blush: dear o dear i do tend to put things off!!!


----------



## jojo1974

nice pic beancounter you got a lovely bump :) i keep sayin im goin to put one up lol im massive though xx


----------



## jms895

Hey girls - I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeeehhhaaaaa. Broadband is back on now!! Hope it stays on too!! Hope you are all great and getting nice and fat? I cant read all posts so any important updates? Everyone ok? PS - mummymadness you were right I am having a little boy and soooooooooooooooo pleased :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love to you all my pregnant ladies


----------



## tiggertea

woooooo! welcome back!
congrats on the blue bump too!

we have a few new grls in the group since you left and lots of bump-colour updates that i can't actually remember all of right now :blush: 

in my news - still on team yellow, work have cut my hours WAAAY down and kinda worried about that, and that's about it really! lol

howz u?


----------



## jojo1974

hi jms glad you ok congrats on the little boy ,im avin a little prince 2 xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

yay welcome back Jade!! and congrats on blue bump!!

i added my bump pic to the second tri thread so everyone can see that i am defo growing *gulp* lol!!! :cloud9:

I cant think what else has happened, lots of people found out what team they are on! Lots of boys but a few girlies too! i am still a member of the yellow team tho!!

sam finally managed to see the baby moving from the outside a couple of days ago which was amazing for us! we had a little yay about it! was cool!

xxx


----------



## Shifter

Lovely bump bean! Good to have you back Jade 

Latest development for me... I have taken up knitting! My mum has been saying for a few months that she would probably knit something as she has only ever knitted when she was pregnant and she wondered if it would evolve! Well at the start of this weeks she took me to the wool shop and we're knitting a blanket together. She's also making a lovely little set; cardigan, mittens, booties and hat :cloud9: she already made the mittens and they are soooooooooo cute.

I've never really got into knitting before, so am still just practising atm.

I've also started seeing the occasional kick visible on the outside :happydance:


----------



## beancounter

morning. Still very busy- my exciting news is I wascontacted by a gallery in town intrested in selling my work. So exciting for me. 

Happy to see you back jade! congrats on blue, im still yellow :D

I knit shifter :D I really like the knitting site ravelry.com. There might be a waiting list to join but it didn't take long. Lots of free patterns to search. I am woolymunkie on there. 

I was watching my stomach move this morning too, never ceased to amaze and freak me out lol. 

you bump looks lovely katiensam. 

It's suny here so I am noticably happier than before. Im so fickle, it really depends on the weather with me doesnt it. Lol.

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooooooooooo Jade my late night buddy glad your back hun .
I sooooo knew that was a lovely little boy you had (And now i dont have to eat my hat lol).

I think its great you have started knitting Holly , I absaloutly adore knitetd cardys :) . I wish my great nanna was still around she did the best knitting .

The bumps are looking great ladies :) , I would of posted one but since iam on this old cranky laptop (After mine got nicked :( ) i cannot get photos off my camera . Butt iam getting a pc next week given to me off a friend wich is a good one yayyy .xxxxxxx.


----------



## Shifter

Yay for knitting! I find it so calming, you can sort of lose yourself in it!

My bump is expanding so much. I really ought to get a new photo together to put up... will ask hubby to take one tonight


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> woooooo! welcome back!
> congrats on the blue bump too!
> 
> we have a few new grls in the group since you left and lots of bump-colour updates that i can't actually remember all of right now :blush:
> 
> in my news - still on team yellow, work have cut my hours WAAAY down and kinda worried about that, and that's about it really! lol
> 
> howz u?

Are you staying on yellow hun? I am ok but always tired, pups are little buggers and will be going in 2 or 3 week though, plenty of uni work still and full time work, just got back from the cotswolds on a 2 day conference, ready for some good sleep!! How come work have cut the hours hun? xxxx


----------



## jms895

jojo1974 said:


> hi jms glad you ok congrats on the little boy ,im avin a little prince 2 xxxx

Wow congrats to you too Jojo, I am so excited!!! So is OH. xx


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> yay welcome back Jade!! and congrats on blue bump!!
> 
> i added my bump pic to the second tri thread so everyone can see that i am defo growing *gulp* lol!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I cant think what else has happened, lots of people found out what team they are on! Lots of boys but a few girlies too! i am still a member of the yellow team tho!!
> 
> sam finally managed to see the baby moving from the outside a couple of days ago which was amazing for us! we had a little yay about it! was cool!
> 
> xxx


That is great news Katie!! are you staying yellow? Saw your bump and you look fabulous!! Very neat xx, I am a big fattie and have now gained about 12 or 13 pound!! x


----------



## beancounter

ok I phoned the tax office and I don't think I am every going to stop crying. Day ruined.


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Are you staying on yellow hun? I am ok but always tired, pups are little buggers and will be going in 2 or 3 week though, plenty of uni work still and full time work, just got back from the cotswolds on a 2 day conference, ready for some good sleep!! How come work have cut the hours hun? xxxx


Yep staying yellow :) had a little period where i thought "ok lets find out" but decided on the day of the scan that we'll be yellow til the end! lol

sounds like you DESERVE a rest hun :hugs:

it's basically a money thing, too many staff for all the sales we are making - it's not just me that's been cut, i've just been worst hit coz i was last in. Meeting with the boss 2day tho to see if he could hold out til xmas and i can go off on mat leave without it affecting my entitlement. basically, if my hours go down now, i'll end up with less mat pay :cry:


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> Lovely bump bean! Good to have you back Jade
> 
> Latest development for me... I have taken up knitting! My mum has been saying for a few months that she would probably knit something as she has only ever knitted when she was pregnant and she wondered if it would evolve! Well at the start of this weeks she took me to the wool shop and we're knitting a blanket together. She's also making a lovely little set; cardigan, mittens, booties and hat :cloud9: she already made the mittens and they are soooooooooo cute.
> 
> I've never really got into knitting before, so am still just practising atm.
> 
> I've also started seeing the occasional kick visible on the outside :happydance:


Shifter thats great, I cant wait for the kicks from the outside, but my little man is very very active and has been since about 16 week. He is up alot of the time and keeps me up at night too bl,ess its soooo cute. I cant wait to feel an outside kick, and OH cant either. Knitting sounds good, wish I could do it!! Take care xx


----------



## tiggertea

is it bad to want chicken curry and boiled rice from 6am? i've managed to resist so far.... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

beancounter said:


> morning. Still very busy- my exciting news is I wascontacted by a gallery in town intrested in selling my work. So exciting for me.
> 
> Happy to see you back jade! congrats on blue, im still yellow :D
> 
> I knit shifter :D I really like the knitting site ravelry.com. There might be a waiting list to join but it didn't take long. Lots of free patterns to search. I am woolymunkie on there.
> 
> I was watching my stomach move this morning too, never ceased to amaze and freak me out lol.
> 
> you bump looks lovely katiensam.
> 
> It's suny here so I am noticably happier than before. Im so fickle, it really depends on the weather with me doesnt it. Lol.
> 
> :hugs:

Beancounter thats FANTASTIC news on the gallery!! :wohoo:
I have missed so much on here and counted I not been logged on for 6 weeks :cry::cry::cry::cry: I have missed you all!!!!! Hope broadband stays ok now! Looking forward to Xmas and have started blue shopping :lol:


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> Whoooooooooooo Jade my late night buddy glad your back hun .
> I sooooo knew that was a lovely little boy you had (And now i dont have to eat my hat lol).
> 
> I think its great you have started knitting Holly , I absolutely adore knitetd cardys :) . I wish my great nanna was still around she did the best knitting .
> 
> The bumps are looking great ladies :) , I would of posted one but since iam on this old cranky laptop (After mine got nicked :( ) i cannot get photos off my camera . Butt iam getting a pc next week given to me off a friend wich is a good one yayyy .xxxxxxx.

mummymadness, thanks!! yes i am back for the late nights. have really missed this forum!! Feel a b it out of it as cant keep up with whats happened etc :cry: Sounds like quite a few of us are having boys!! xx


----------



## jms895

Tiggertea thats cr*p about the hours at work!! :hugs: sorry about that xx
Beancounter what happened at the tax office? xx


----------



## Shifter

What happened Bean hun?


----------



## beancounter

well, it was quite odd. I wanted to know if they had my return, and they said the details I gave them were wrong, so I should send them another letter. And when I asked where i should send the letter, they said theywouldn't tell me, because my details were wrong?
it sort of went aong like that for a long time till I started crying :( Now I feel stupid. And I still don't know where to send my change of address letter. so confused.


----------



## jms895

Sorry I cant help you Beancounter, :hugs: sounds like a farce to me!! xx


----------



## Logiebear

Lovely to have you bakc Jade, we did miss you hun xx. I'm having a pink bundle, not many girls in this thread but in March in general it is pretty even I think. I am so excited by it, feels amazing, I will have 2 of each :happydance:

Why are they being so shitty with you Bean hun? I would have cried too though as I cry when I get angry and upset and can't make the other person understand me!


----------



## jms895

Logiebear, so pleased for you hun!!!! :lol: glad to be back too, missed everyone sooooo much!! I will post a bump pic in a mo!! xx


----------



## Shifter

Oh dear Bean. I'm like that too, I get upset when I can't communicate effectively with someone. Maybe send a change of address letter to the same address that you sent your tax return. Chances are even if that's wrong it'll eventually find the right department.

Before we moved we sent out letters to all our banks etc. with our new address. Today I got a letter from my credit card company saying they couldn't change my address on the system as I didn't include my previous address in my letter. But it was right at the top in the head of the letter! I also included my account number, new address, signature, everything they require. I have written a reply calling them incompetent! 

These people are mostly useless. I have taught myself to expect terrible service from everyone everywhere. That way if I get good service it's a nice surprise!!


----------



## Logiebear

I just posted my bump ic too!! It is a truely hideous thing but my hubby is forever telling me how sexy my bump is. I keep telling people that I carry low but no one believes me until they see things like that pic :rofl::rofl:


----------



## beancounter

thanks :hugs:
I guess I will have to go into the attic and seeif I can find an address in my accounts. And she told me not to cry. Why not? she was the meanest, most useless person I have ever spoken to and I've spoken to amazon customer services. Who though I wanted to place an order when I wanted a refund :/ 

ok. onwards and upwards :D


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> thanks :hugs:
> I guess I will have to go into the attic and seeif I can find an address in my accounts. And she told me not to cry. Why not? she was the meanest, most useless person I have ever spoken to and I've spoken to amazon customer services. Who though I wanted to place an order when I wanted a refund :/
> 
> ok. onwards and upwards :D

LOL! This same credit card company have caused me so much grief. I currently have a complaint lodged with them because when I rang customer services to try to set up a payment plan the woman said she would note on my file that I didn't understand minimum payments! When I argued she hung up on me! Good luck hun. You might find an address online...


----------



## lousielou

Oh Bean - big hugs :hugs: Hope you're feeling better. 

Welcome back Jade! I'm Team Blue too (shock of my lfe or what?!)

Lovely bumps Bean and Katie by the way! :D

Hope you're all having lovely weeks! :D Xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lovely bump Logie hun :) .

So sorry to hear they were crap with you Bean hun , Hope it manages to get sorted **Hugs**.

Hope every ones well today , I just baught a new car seat for my son today the cheeky monkey was starting to rip the polystyrene of his by pulling the fabric away was ever so exspensive aswell the monkey lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

aw bean :hugs: hope they get their act together for you soon!


----------



## lousielou

SHOW US YOUR BUMP DEBZ!!! :D Xx


----------



## tiggertea

hehehehe ok ok ok..... i'll try and get a pic up 2nite.... :dohh:


edit: ok just took loadsa "bump watch" pics.... i feel like such a pie! :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Nooooo, I'm sure it's gorgeous! :D Xx


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: i hate these pics of me!!! feel like a real flump coz i filled out all round and not just in the bump area.... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/5-your-bumps-338.html


----------



## jms895

Lovely bump Tiggertea!! Lucy where is yours?
Yes i bet the boy scan was a shocker!! But I am sure you are pleased, I am thruilled!! :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

yeah lucy! where's ur bump???? 
railroading me into showing everyone.... hehehe


----------



## jms895

Get Your Bump Out Lucy!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooooooo tigertea , we get to see your bump .

You look fab . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: and i'd done so well avoiding it til now....


----------



## lousielou

I showed my current bumpage, promise!! :D Yes, it was a huge shock to find it's a little boy, but am absolutely thrilled to bits! :happydance:

Debz, your bump is lovely - so neat and cute!

Bean, I did notice you utilised the sunlight to mask your face - very inventive!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0430.jpg
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tiggertea

lousielou said:


> I showed my current bumpage, promise!! :D Yes, it was a huge shock to find it's a little boy, but am absolutely thrilled to bits! :happydance:
> 
> Debz, your bump is lovely - so neat and cute!
> 
> Bean, I did notice you utilised the sunlight to mask your face - very inventive!! :rofl:

no, YOURS is a neat bump - i'm a flump!!! :rofl: don't much mind though really, coz as logie said in the bumps thread - "i like what it represents"..... :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Lucy what a cute little bump!!


----------



## Logiebear

I absolutely hate the shape of my bumps and the way I can tuck them between my legs when I walk lol but I don't care, I can still stroke it and talk to it and I know my little girl is in there cokking away nicely xxx


----------



## mummymadness

What a lovely neat bump lucy :) .

Iv just had a real good cry tonight , I read the wole story of Baby Peter .. What his mother step father and lodger did .

Death for all 3 of them doesnt even seem enough of a punishment so i cannot thinkw hat they deserve .

How did our justice service , Our people to protect .. Fail this little boy . I just cannot stop sobbing its awfull .


----------



## Logiebear

It is a terrible, sick and sad story MM. I have tried not to read too much about the details as I know all I need to know and it upsets me enough to know what I know. There is a lot of child abuse of sick *******s in the world and it makes me very angry!


----------



## lolly101

mummymadness said:


> Iv just had a real good cry tonight , I read the wole story of Baby Peter .. What his mother step father and lodger did .
> 
> Death for all 3 of them doesnt even seem enough of a punishment so i cannot thinkw hat they deserve .
> 
> How did our justice service , Our people to protect .. Fail this little boy . I just cannot stop sobbing its awfull .

You are braver than me MM I read 3 lines and started to cry...poor poor little mite...450.000 people have signed the Sun petition now, surely they can't ignore this, something has to be done...I read yest his Mum is pg again too.... At least the "screws" will turn a blind eye, they will make sure the inmates know who they are for them to be "dealt" with...AND I hope we find out too..Even now my eyes are filling up, I am so angry about this...how can that Dr mis he had a broken back and ribs...she needs to be struck off too...

Congrats on your blue bump Jo!!! And yours too JMS!!!

Oh Thank God for that footie just finished and England won!!! I can have my armchair back now cos my back is killing me tonight!!! Have a good eve girls xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I do know who they are hun , They were named and shamed online .

The mother been Tracy connolly sick sick woman .She gave birth to a baby girl in prison so i read wich luckily she is allready in foster care .

In my town this weekend we are all letting off Blue balloons with messages on to reach baby Peter in Heaven .
It sooooooooooo sad the poor boy now rests but with no head stone , I still am crying . xxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

I hate the fact that this is only one case, only one in thousands and people only ever get to hear about the cases that the press care about. They only picked up on this case so much as the social workers were the same from the Victoria Calabia case from about 2001 I think it was. They should have been sack ed then but weren't and The Sun didn't give as much of shit back then!! The paper only cares if it sells papers and gets them publicity! That's what annoys me about it all. Every day in this country there are little babies and children suffering physical abuse and they get over looked as their story isn't quite so "juicy".

I am very synical about why papers make such a big deal out of all the stuff they do, especially the Sun!! I have seen the balloon release group on Facebook MM.


----------



## Logiebear

Think we should have a little poll! Seems like there are loads of BLUE bumps in this thread. What colour is your bump???

Mine is PINK


----------



## jojo1974

mines defo a blue one , so how are all you ladies ? you are all brave reading about baby p i couldnt bring my self to read it , i got given a dopler yesterday its amazing not sure if i picked the heart beat up but it picked up every little kick oh was in tears xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

baby p story is soooo sad - i haven't read all the details either the "basic outline" was enough to realise what a terrible situation it is!


for our poll:
i have a YELLOW bump


----------



## lousielou

BLUE here! :D


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. I'm feeling a bit glum today. Had an emotional evening yesterday, all the moving stress sort of exploded. Hubby is struggling with getting settled in, he misses our friends loads and is sick of assembling furniture. I'm worried about him and feel some of the same things as him. We still have so many things in boxes but no where to unpack them to as we are still lacking some vital furniture/storage. I'm sick of having nothing to do and still being surrounded by boxes :cry:

When hubby was talking about missing our social life I started to really worry about how he will cope when the baby arrives. Nothing changes your lifestyle quite like a new baby! I told him I didn't think he was really prepared for how much things will change in March. But he said something both heartbreaking and reassuring... he said that the move is getting him down because it is something he did for me, to make me happy. The baby is as much for him as me, he desperately wants this baby and is so excited, so he knows he won't mind not being able to go out lots because of the baby.

Am crying again now, remembering that :cry:


----------



## lousielou

Aw Shifter :hugs: 

Sorry things are difficult for you at the moment hun - the stress from moving house can be horrible, and it must be ten times worse for you having moved such a long way, and being pregnant on top of that too... Try to take some time out, just you and OH, being all coupley together. Hope you're feeling a bit better soon Xx


----------



## Shifter

Thanks. I'm hoping this weekend we can get out of the house and do something purely recreational. We haven't seen Quantum of Solace yet and both really want to see it, so may go do that and go for a meal


----------



## Logiebear

:hugs::hug: for you shifter hun, I hope you enjoy getting out together and it relieves some stress xxx


----------



## beancounter

aw shifter, big hugs. It's a stressful time of the year, its stressful part of pregnancy, it's stressful moving house.... you guys have a big old plate of it there :hugs: your OH must love you lots. 

We moved house for me too, not far away but it's much more expensive. He seemed stressed about it which made me feel bad But he said it was worth it because I was so much healthier and happier- and so was he (last place was v. damp and mouldy). He also had to move from birmigham 4 years ago because i couldn't stand it there.I'm sure you would give up a lot for love toox


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww Holly hun , Moving is sooo stressfull iam not suprised its stressed you both out a little .
And how sweet your Hubby is saying reasurring things . Let your hair down this weekend going to the cinemas and a meal hun i hope you both have a fab time .

Iam happy bunny today baby by is viable yayyyyy , Cannot believe i hit the milestone of 24 weeks , And believe it or not its gone sooooooo quick . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Girlies... you're all going to make me cry with your sweet comments 

Hooray for viability MM! Me too today


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations to you both!! :D Xx


----------



## lolly101

YAY for being viable MM and Holly!!!:cloud9:

For the poll team pink!! for me!!!

MM I have a thing on facebook too that names the mum, bf and lodger and has pics of them...evil b£$%&*ds... Logie I agree the sad thing is there are kids out there now that are being abused...if any "good" can come out of this its to make people more aware of it so people can help "shop" the parents if poss.

Shifter I hope you and hubby get out this weekend...His words were lovely and shows how much he loves you and your baby.....:hug:
Hang in there, it will get easier...moving is stressful at the best of times...At least you can talk to each other and you know you both feel the same at the mo....


----------



## tiggertea

Aw shifter! :hugs: it will get easier for you both and the weekend plans of some time out from it all can only help!

Congrats on viable status MM and Shifter! :yipee:


----------



## tiggertea

oooh update on my work situation.....

me: ok *boss name*, the thing is this *explained at length about how cutting my hours for the next 5 weeks will seriously affect my SMP*

him: I pay you?

me: eh, yes, you then claim it back off gov....

him: right.... i need to talk to *wife name* and get her to sort it all out coz i don't know about maternity rights

me: *insert image of jaw hitting ground here*


----------



## Logiebear

Congrats in the 24 week milestone MM and Shifter. 

Tiggertea that is shocking!! How can your boss know nothing??


----------



## Shifter

Debz, that's terrible! Is it a very small company? That's the only way that such a lack of awareness would be forgiveable, and even then he should have done a bit of research as soon as you told him you were pregnant.

I was really lucky with the place I was temping in Bristol. I was only doing 3.5 hours a day and I asked the manager there if I could have an extra hour a day to boost my average earnings for the purposes of working out my SMP and she agreed. As it turns out I don't think I'll be getting SMP now, but anyway...

I hope he gets himself in gear and it all works out ok for you.


----------



## tiggertea

t is a small company and he's not long ventured into the world of employing "young" people, i.e. those of childbearing age, he kind of muddles along in the hope my pregnancy doesn't stop me.....

i've been asking for a step ladder since i found out i was preg (july obv) and still waiting on one to appear.... i just refuse to reach higher than my own head, and at 5ft even, that's not overly high..... :rofl:

he's a nice enough man, but boy is he clueless when it comes to these things!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh Debz he sounds abit clueless i think its a man thing in general lol .

I hope that it gets sorted for you soon hun .
hope every ones well .

I kind of cheated today lol , Instead of cooking we went to the chippy lol .
Im gonna curl up and watch a girly film tonight (Oh doesnt have much choice lol) .


----------



## tiggertea

he does so well in business but as you said - CLUELESS! it amazes me sometimes! hehehe

enjoy your chick flick MM! :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Well, I _was_ sleeping better, but tonight has seen a spectacular return to form. After tossing and turning for over an hour I have given up and got up. Am watching ER on DVD in front of the fire.


----------



## lousielou

Gosh Debz - that's shocking!! Hope you get it sorted soon X

Shifter, you poor thing - up at the crack of dawn :( Can you catch up during the day at all...?


----------



## Shifter

Going back to bed in a minute. Seen hubby off to work, so going to try get another couple of hours. See you later everyone.


----------



## beancounter

aw debz, at least clueless is better then malicious, i suppose. My employer isclueless, because I am self employed. I don't even know if I will qualify for SMP or whatever, and if I should claim it if I do. I don't really want to stop working for very long after baby is here, and Im guessing if you are claiming maternity pay you shouldnt be working as well!! that would be nice though. two incomes :D


----------



## tiggertea

hope you get a few hours sleep shifter :hugs:

hehehe bean! maybe ask citizens advice if they can help make clear how it works for you?


----------



## LittleBee

Hi ladies! How are u doing? I'm counting 5 days till my scan..sooo anxious!!


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck for the scan Littlebee ... Only 5 days :) .

Hope you manage to get a few hours today Holly , Your in the best place hun Bed its bloody freezing lol .

15 days untill my 4D scan whoooo , I bet its going to be ever so surreal to see lol .

Have a fun day every one , My cars at my dads getting a service so having to walk layla to school WALK what the hell is walking when its at home lol . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

:rofl: MM walking is waht we did before we bought cars and got lazy like me lol.

Good luck littlebee and I bet you are really excited. Are you finding out the sex of your bump?

Hope you got some more sleep Debz hun? I would to go back to bed today, Shaun and Ryan were both awake at 4.15am today as Ryan fell out of bed and shaun was cold grrrrrrrrr Then Dave got up for work at 5.45am so didn't see the point in going back to sleep lol :sleep:

Will no doubt be in bed early tonight as I have a hen night to go out on tomorrow night! Should be fun, long and very sober but fun.

Anyone else got plans for the weekend??


----------



## KatienSam

Good luck at your scan Littlebee!!

15 weeks until my 4D scan too!! i want to move it forward one week though but OH said to leave it.... il ask him again later ha ha!

baby hasnt been moving as much recently but when it does my whole belly moves! starting to get more of those big movements i think as baby starts to fill up my big belly!

cant believe im nearly in 3rd tri! when people ask me how far i am i actually cant believe it when i say nearly 26 weeks! thats only 14 weeks until baby is due! (if i dont have it early *gulp*)

and im starting to feel festive, christmas is actually alot closer than i had realised, so busy counting down pregnancy weeks i hadnt considered christmas lol!!

yay!!

last christmas without a baby! cant wait for next years events (stock up on batteries for all the toys!)

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Every year we buy about 30 batteries just for Christmas day :rofl: They don't last long trust me xx I know what you mean about counting down down the pregnancy weeks. i had forgotten too that I put my dec up on the 1st of dec and that's only 10 days away!! Have to get up in the loft, well hubby will as I can't get my bump through the tiny hatch lol


----------



## lousielou

I MOVED UP A BOX!!!

only just noticed - when did that happen??


----------



## Logiebear

Me too :rofl: when did that happen lol ???


----------



## Shifter

Thanks all. Got a couple more hours this morning but then my dad arrived to do some decorating. Feel better for what I did get though 

Bean, you won't qualify for SMP if you are exclusively self employed, but you are probably entitled to maternity allowance. Check out this site for more info: https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/ni17a/smp/


----------



## lousielou

I only saw mine 'cause I noticed it on yours Logie!! :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

:rofl:I looked at yours first lou


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> Girlies... you're all going to make me cry with your sweet comments
> 
> Hooray for viability MM! Me too today

Congratulations to you both - that is ace :lol: :dance:


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone, wow i missed a day and I miss loads!! Been writing another assignment - they are the devil!!! One is due in Friday and then the other 2nd Jan - as*holes at the OU!! :lol:
Hope you are all well? My puppies are running riot in my living room
I am having a curry later :dance: cant wait 
Catch up soon, hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Wow I have moved a box too, just noticed :dance:

Off now, puppies are eating my dried flowers and chewing the curtains :rofl: buggers


----------



## mummymadness

I just posted in Second Tri , So proud of myself .
I have organised a lovely memorial of releasing balloons in my local area for Baby P this Sunday . And the paper picked up the story too .
I am hoping all our community pull together this Sunday . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

:rofl: about your puppies Jade lol

2nd of Jan is my birthday lol


----------



## Logiebear

mummymadness said:


> I just posted in Second Tri , So proud of myself .
> I have organised a lovely memorial of releasing balloons in my local area for Baby P this Sunday . And the paper picked up the story too .
> I am hoping all our community pull together this Sunday . xxx .

well done you :happydance:


----------



## jms895

MM - well done for organising that, its a lovely thing to do..... xx


----------



## lousielou

I agree - that's lovely MM.

Glad to see the pups are keeping you on your toes Jade - eeek!!


----------



## Shifter

Did you have an October start with the OU then Jade? After just finishing a course? That's brave! I still can't quite believe I've finished after 6 years! For the first time in that long I don't have coursework to do :rofl: Just waiting for my result next month now...


----------



## jms895

Shifter - I finished the Level 2 one on the 15th Oct and started this one 1st Nov (I am a mad woman!!) ECA due in when I give birth!! Then I start another on 1st May....... Got to keep going or I will lose motivation and it keeps my mind busy rather than googlinf pregnancy symptoms and probs :o)
Looking forward to my curry! And of course Sat night TV and a bit of shopping tomorrow
You all got anything nice planned for the weekend? XX


----------



## lolly101

MM well done on your balloon release..I am proud of you!!!

well I did all my cleaning today as my MIL was coming to stay...now shes poorly and can't come..I'm a bit gutted as she is lovely!:cry:

Good luck at your scan LittleBee!!!

My son noticed I had moved up a box last week!!! I get so excited when I do move up I can't believe I missed it!!:rofl:

Oops better start the tea, just seen the time!! Hubby will be home in ten and expecting his tea!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Have lovely weekends everyone

Shifter hope you sleep tonight:hugs: Enjoy your film tomorrow

Logie enjoy the hen night tomorrow!!!


----------



## Shifter

We're off out to cinema and meal tonight, tomorrow we're off to see Leonard Cohen :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Have a good night Holly relax a little will be nice for you :) .

Jade i had a feeling them adorable puppies would keep you on your toes lol how sweet i love puppies .

Lolly shame MIL cannot come but iam sure the house looks good all sparkling lol :) .

Thank you for the support Girls for Sunday it will be an emotional morning ..
My birthday is Jan too logie lol 29th , Iam not planning anything i have been pregnant for the last 2 or 3 birthdays so got use to it now lol .

Have a great night girls , I just had a cheeky chippy in teh chip paper in the car mmmmm thats the right way to eat chips , Do you agree they taste different in the paper lol ? .xxxxxx.


----------



## KatienSam

lol @ the puppies! bet they are a handful!

you move up a box at 22+2 i think! i move up another box at 26+5 which is when i will aim to go to third tri as imin the last 3 boxes! how a little ticker makes us happy lol!!

Well done MM for arranging the balloons etc, that poor boy, i cant even read about it now as i get soo upset. he was sooo beautiful.

I had fish chips and gravy for my tea tonight, it was loooovely! and sooo good not cooking.

Im just starting a cleaning regime thingy which i can easily stick to once baby is here (depending on washing loads which im sure will double the workload lol)

cant wait for tomorrow night TV!! Strictly (Johns last dance!), x factor (hoping Rachel goes), and Im a celeb! wow-wee! (and maybe the Hatton fight if i can stay awake lol)

xxx
xx


----------



## passengerrach

just wanted 2 remind u all to add ur pink or blue bumps to the due dates list (if u have found out)


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh soo much chat happened today!!! took me ages reading it lol

update on work: boss's wife phoned me today and confirmed all the info i already knew.... and told me to work my full hours for the next few weeks even if i'm not actually needed so it doesn't affect my SMP. sooooo much more at ease now! :happydance:

a question for you OU girlies.... what did you/are you studying? I've been thinkin bout doing a course with them but wanted some "real" feedback on what the courses are like....


----------



## Logiebear

I had chippy tea tonight too lol. I conceived my son on my birthday in 2005, then pregnant on my birthday in 2007 and again next year so every other year is baby related lol. I was 4 months pregnant on my 21st too so I think I am due some time off :rofl:

Debz I hope your relaxing night out has worked to relieve some stress, how was the movie?

Glad you found out about your smp stuff tiggertea xxx

Tomorrow night will be my first night out since with out my husband sine 2002!!! I know mad isn't it. But since he is my best mate I love going out with him and miss his sense of humour when he's not there. But I am putting in some effort to going out tomorrow so may take a pic :rofl:

G'night everyone xxx


----------



## katieandbump

passengerrach said:


> just wanted 2 remind u all to add ur pink or blue bumps to the due dates list (if u have found out)

Have u got a link to this not sure if i'm on there as pink :) x


----------



## tiggertea

o dear o dear! need to get rachel OUT of X-factor 2nite.....
she completel killed that song!! (sorry 4 rant!!)


----------



## wanababy

God I have missed soooo much, not been online all week!!! Congrats on bumps and scans etc - I can't remember whats happened as I've just read so many pages!!

I agree, get Rachel out - she's outstayed her welcome I think.

Thats a lovely thing to do MM - I broke my heart last week reading the horrific story in the Sunday paper.:cry:

I work full time and had 5 days holiday left at so I've taken every Monday off in December..:happydance: Its my wind down time up to Christmas as I'm breaking up on 19th (have taken hols for mon&tue 22&23rd dec then fri 2nd jan next year) so not back to work until 5th January!! :wohoo: It'll be a lovely rest before my mat leave kicks in....

I haven't seen much of my new niece as my sis isn't well - she has an infection in her boob??? My Mam said she is absolutely ILL in bed - Just what you don't need just after giving birth eh? She's on anti-biotics.

Hope all of you are well and enjoying the Sat night Telly!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## lolly101

Yesss Rachels gone!!! At last!!!
:thumbup::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
I can't believe Louis made Danni cry...poor girl!!!
the bushtucker trial with DVD was hilarious...sooo glad Timmy Mallet has one to do..maybe it will stop him laughing so much!!!
Tiggertea glad you got your SMP sorted...
MM good luck tomorrow.....
KatienSam it sounds like a good plan to go up to 3rd tri when the ticker changes...now it's getting scary!!!

Hope all you girlies who are out tonight enjoy...My hubby is out fishing( I know rather him than me!!) I have our son asleep in our bed...he wanted to watch Celebrity get me out of here....but his eyes were drooping so I said he could watch it from our bed.Hubby will have to move him when he gets in!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Ty Lolly hun , I went to get my balloons today , There lovely blue ones .

Nice to see you back online Liz :) .

Iam soooooo shattered only just finished work , It was crazy tonight but i made £25 in tips !!!! i coudnt believe it .

On the good side thow Mums got the kids tonight she offered to have both together and cook a big sunday family meal tommorrow , Now this sounds good but i think i might get a arghhhhhh iam never having them both together again rant lol .
SHe loves them to pieces but as she is getting older struggles with them both , I did try warn her lol .

Hope every one had a lovely Staurday . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

My hen night was great fun to start with we got a hummer limo to the venue so that was cool! Then we had a 3 course meal but I left at 11pm just when everyone started to get pissed and get up on the dance floor. The dance floor was so packed I was not squeezing my bump up on there so I rang my mate and she picked me up! What a great friend. It was the right time to leave and I have a pick!!

https://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w125/logiebear00/100_1976.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

You look Great logie hun :).

The balloon release went lovely this moring , I was shocked thow the paper was there with reporter and photgrapher did a massive piece i hope it gets the message across . x .


----------



## Shifter

Hello all. Didn't get online yesterday as had so much to do!

Glad the balloon release went well MM hun.

Friday night was brilliant, was much needed and very effective. We had a lovely meal and saw Quantum of Solace - which totally lived up to expectations. The best thing though was that the last forty minutes of the film bubs would not stop moving, I have never felt such a long string of strong kicks! I put hubby's hand on the bump so he could join in! I can barely remember the end of the film as we were both just grinning at each other as bubs kicked and punched like crazy! I think bubs will be a Bond fan :happydance:

Slept loads better Friday night and had a very nice lie in on Saturday *nudge, nudge, wink, wink* :rofl: (anyone else's sex drive going crazy atm?!)

We got the living room totally unpacked and finished (except that we don't have new sofas or curtains yet!) and I did lots of tidying in the afternoon.

Then last night we went to see Leonard Cohen at the NEC with my parents and aunt. OMG! He was amazing! Seriously, a legend and absolute genius. I can't quite believe I have had the opportunity to see him live, something I would never have thought would happen (until his tour this year he hadn't played live in fourteen years). Bubs enjoyed it a lot too and was grooving away through several songs! Famous Blue Raincoat is one of my all time favourite songs and I wept like a baby through it :cry:

We only got home at 2am, I slept pretty well until 10.30 this morning


----------



## LittleBee

Good morning ladies! How's everyone? Hope you're all OK! I'm having my scan in 2 days!!Looking forward to!!


----------



## KatienSam

Glad it went well MM!!

Shifter - i saw Quantom of Solace and i hated it, i thought it was a right let down!! i dont know if i missed a bit or something but i just didnt get the excitment over it! Other than Daniel Craig, but u dont even get a trunks shot in this film lol. Glad your front room is all unpacked etc tho, just getting one room in order feels better, close the door and dont think about it lol

Littlebee - not long til your scan... yay bet you cant wait to see baby again!

I am starting to feel really sick at night time, its a full sick feeling, like baby has kicked my stomach and disturbed my dinner etc, not nice! But i suppose im at that stage now when baby is up there with the stomach, the uncomfy third tri is starting already! I went for dinner with the in-laws yesterday and my stomach felt like it was stretching sooo much, god knows how my little body is going to hold a full term baby!! and the tiredness is kicking in too, got a feeling i will be on iron tablets when i get the results of 28 week blood tests!

ha ha look at me rant lol!! sorry ladies

xxx


----------



## beancounter

I've not met anyone that like quantum of solace yet either, lol. Glad you had a nice time shifter.
I was really stretching last week I think. And sometimes feel a bit sick. I think the time for eating little and often is nigh- having said that I've just has two sausages in a bun and a mince pie for brekkers mmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Slowing down also- shame cos I have tons of work to do still. 
good luck with the scan littlebee

just popping on to makes sure everyones OK :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Just had another of those near-fainting episodes :cry: was sat here reading this thread when it happened. Luckily my dad is here doing some decorating and he came over and rubbed my back and kept telling me to breath. Was horrible. Am gradually getting back to normal now...

Before that happened I was about to ask what you didn't like about Quantum of Solace Katie?

I loved Casino Royale and thought they did a very good job of making a direct sequel for the first time in the history of Bond! Loads of action, gripping characterisation. Stroke of genius putting M in danger too! I thought it was great


----------



## Logiebear

I'm not Bond fan tbh so I don't want to see it at all. Do wanna see Max Payne when it comes out as it looks pretty awesome! 

I have been geting loads of stretching pains in my tummy skin this week, especially as it is where I inject my insulin and it hurts like hell every time!! Will have to start using my legs soon I think! Ouch is all I can say!

I have a diabetic clinic and another ANC this week on Thurs and Fri. Only 14 weeks today until my section too!!!!


----------



## lolly101

Shifter I am sooooooooooooo glad you had a good weekend....:hugs:

MM well done on your balloon release...is it on the papers website at all?? maybe we could have a look at the article!!! You never know!!!

Katie...scary we are all nearly in 3rd tri already!! I get days when I feel like my bump is getting too big for my skin and it takes a couple of days to feel comfy again...

I am sooo cold today... Roll on spring and warmer days....(and new babies!!!)

Good luck at your scan Littlebee!!!

30 shopping days til christmas!!:hissy:


----------



## mummymadness

I think it might be up tommorrow Lolly hun as it wasnt in the paper today so doubt will be on the website i promise to post link tommorrow if its there .

Thank you ladies for your wishes it was a sad yet beautifull day .

Holly i hope your ok after fainting hun , Get laid down and rest . Thinking of you hun .

Littlebee i bet your getting real excited now , Good luck hun . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/25934-bumps-due-dates-2008-2009-a.html

theres a link so u can put ur due dates and if ur pink or blue girls.


----------



## tiggertea

glad yesterday went well MM,

good luck for your scan bee!

hope all you sicky ladies feel better VERY soon! and hopefully you're fainting thing will pass too shifter.... 

today, I'm feeling kinda crap too. woke up before 4am and couldn't get back to sleep - so overtired coupled with a stonking cold makes for grumpy debz! :rofl:
think I'll get hubby to pamper me a little tonight.


----------



## KatienSam

hope your feeling better shifter! i had a scary vision change after being sick tonight, had like wiggly worms in front of my eyes and got hot and swollen. Im fine now but i was scared at the time. Going to get my BP done tomorrow to check its not flown up.

I didnt like the theme of oil and water/drought and i dont know if it was our copy *shhh* but he said he had explained about the quantom of solace business and we dont remember anything like that!! we just didnt believe it had finished when it did, we both said 'is that it'.

Im going to sneak into 3rd tri tomorrow i think lol, il start our march mums thread too!! i think im too impatient to wait until i go up a box lol

hopefully we will get a little badge!! so keep an eye out and all sneak over as soon as you hit 26 weeks (if not before ;)) xxx


----------



## Logiebear

I've got over 3 weeks until 26 weeks for me!! Feels like for ever but everything is going so quickly I am sure it will fly by.

I have been soooooooooooo cold lately. I don't know why when you are suppsed to feel the heat more when pregnant but I get sooo cold. Feels like I;ve had my heating permanantly for days now!

OOOo before I forget, it's another Boots points event tomorrow at selected stores after 3pm. If you spend £50 they give you £10 in points back on your card. Just thought I'd remind you as I'm going lol.

Hope everyone has a great day xxx


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies! :D

I'm going to be well late getting my arse into third tri, as I hit it when we're in Mexico - grrr! Perhaps I should say hello in there before I go...? I can't belive it's going so quickly though, I find it quite scary to think we're almost 2/3 through!! 

Alex went nutso last night. I had a few bites of PH's Danish pastry, and within ten minutes he was flipping over and kicking like I've never seen before! He carried on for absolutely ages and ages, having a whale of a time, bless him!

Anyway, forget to say well done MM for Sunday, it was such a sweet thing to do. Do you have a link for the article? Thanks for the Boots info Logie! 

Hope you all have good days! :D


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!! Tomorrow big scan!! I'm so happy!! My PIL still here..I think I want my space now..
Happy days to everyone!


----------



## mummymadness

Will be thinking of you tommorrow Littlebee have a great time .

How great of you Katie hun to start a march thread in Third tri for when we all get there :) .

Iam so so so excited about getting in to third tri, Iv got just under 2 weeks untill i meet you over there hun .

Im sure 3 weeks will whizz by Logie xxxxx.

Hope every one has a great day , Iam getting my decorations out tonight , Just to see if everything is there and working and what i need to get ohhhh getting excited lol . xxxx.


----------



## Logiebear

My decorations are going up on the weekend of the 30th so I can get them up and they stay there until 6th Jan. So they are up for 6 weeks and my birthday which is 2nd Jan!!

Today has been a strange day for me as it is the due date for the baby I lost in May and it has been quite emotional but as I spent the morning in hospital with Ryan having his eyes checked and running around I haven't been able to speak to my hubby properly so it has been hard. I am sure I will get big cuddle and stuff when he gets in from work tonight xxx


----------



## tiggertea

aw logie hun :hugs:

xmas decorations went up in work today but i still don't feel like "tis the season to be jolly" :rofl:

my decs are going up on monday (1st dec), but think i want to change my colour scheme for the new house :blush: was blue and silver coz that tied in with our theme in the last living room, but now i want red and gold as that would match better.... haven't broken the news to hubby yet!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww Logie hun , So sorry you had a sad day .

Hope every ones well , Iam still debating what to have for tea been thinking since the kids went tobed at 6 lol . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

sorry logie that sounds hard :hugs:
good luck littlebee, it's today right?
i feel dead tired, I'm really working hard, and I had a kind of argument with a person in my buddhist group last night, It upset me and I think I might quit :( so I feel dead sad and didn't sleep well either. :cry:

lil peanut seems well and good though daddy bought regular coffee NOT decaff and I didnt realise and had been drinking it :dohh: i feel dead guilty but at least I know why my eyes have been gonig funny :rolleyes:


----------



## Shifter

Sorry you had a hard day Logie, hope you got your cuddle and feel better now.

What was the argument about Bean? Maybe things can be patched up?

Our internet was down yesterday and I was having a bit of a stinker :-( had really bad stretching pains and back ache. Last night I realised exactly why when I took my top off to get ready for bed and caught a glimpse of my profile in the mirror... my bump has expanded really suddenly again!! Hubby took pictures, I will put them up when I locate the cable to connect my camera to my laptop! (It's in a box... somewhere) Hubby couldn't believe how huge I'd got. He pointed at the bump and cried "Baby!" Like it was the first time he'd realised there was something growing in there :rofl: then he dashed over and started stroking and kissing it :cloud9:

Our decorations are going up Monday too. At the old house we only had a little front room so have always just had a 3 foot tree and we've had the same silver and mint green decorations for years. This year I want a change... we'll still put that one up in the dining room but I want a proper (real) tree in the bay window with gold and red decorations on it :cloud9:

I can't wait to have a real tree. We always had real when I was a kid and the season just isn't the same without one - I love the smell! Plus, we're actually of a pagan persuasion, so it means a lot to us to have a real tree for Yule. We'll wait another 10 days or so before getting it though, so it lasts through to after new year.


----------



## beancounter

I posted about it on 2nd tri, lol, to avoid boring people but let some steam off. I seem to get much more wound up about things these days, it really gets to me. YOu oH sounds like a sweetie shifter, mine said the other day he wanted to cuddle the baby- on the outside, and then got in a panic and started shouting through my stomach 'Don't come out yet peanut! Its tooo early' lol. 


I'm Buddhist but I still have a little tree in a pot :D There arn't any buddhist wintertime celebrations, because of the seasons in india I guess, but I still feel the need to honour the solstice. Sorry you had a bad day, probably because you had no internet. No mind can be expected to deal with a world without instant cyber support :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Well I got through yesterday ok. I was very emotional but I went and bought the baby some pink clothes from Asda and my oldest son is only 3 and he kepy saying he wanted to cuddle his baby sister and wanted to get her a pink bear so we did and kept hugging my belly all afternoon. It was just so amazing, I couldn't stop getting teary eyed lol.

Good luck with your scan littlebee, hope everything goes well.

Hope you feel better about your arguament bean and something can be sorted out for you :hugs:

I know what you mean about the bump sprouting, mine usually do it around 25 weeks too. Don't seem to go anywhere from 20-25 then WOW!! lol

Hope everyone is having a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> I posted about it on 2nd tri, lol, to avoid boring people but let some steam off. I seem to get much more wound up about things these days, it really gets to me. YOu oH sounds like a sweetie shifter, mine said the other day he wanted to cuddle the baby- on the outside, and then got in a panic and started shouting through my stomach 'Don't come out yet peanut! Its tooo early' lol.

Awww! That's so cute!



beancounter said:


> I'm Buddhist but I still have a little tree in a pot :D There arn't any buddhist wintertime celebrations, because of the seasons in india I guess, but I still feel the need to honour the solstice. Sorry you had a bad day, probably because you had no internet. No mind can be expected to deal with a world without instant cyber support :hugs:

LOL! Ta. Yeah, I have a little Buddhism in me too


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> Well I got through yesterday ok. I was very emotional but I went and bought the baby some pink clothes from Asda and my oldest son is only 3 and he kepy saying he wanted to cuddle his baby sister and wanted to get her a pink bear so we did and kept hugging my belly all afternoon. It was just so amazing, I couldn't stop getting teary eyed lol.

Aww. I think it's great when the sibling/s is/are old enough to grasp what's happening! My hubby's nephew was really keen on using the doppler on his mum and telling everyone there was a baby in there!


----------



## KatienSam

iv done the march thread in third tri!! wowsers!

where are all our due dates so i can add you all on?

xx


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> iv done the march thread in third tri!! wowsers!
> 
> where are all our due dates so i can add you all on?
> 
> xx

Here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...h-09-pregnancy-buddies-due-dates-tracker.html


----------



## mummymadness

Iam soooooo excited about joining you over there soon Katie , You wouldnt believe how much me and my baby boy want to jump in there lol ..

Hope every ones ok :) .

Glad you got through the day ok Lolly hun how nice of your son to cuddle your tummy awwwwww .

As i said on the post on second tri bean hun , Your friends just a stupid woman esssshhh people can be stupid lol .

Been thinking of you today Littlebee hope alls ok :) .

Hope your ok Holly , I was just looking at your posts on this thread , I was smiling to myself as i had this thought that Holly is the "Mummy" To us all in the March thread lol . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: bean 

glad you made the best of the bad day logie.

hope you feel better today shifter!

littlebee - how did the big scan go?

katie - i'm due 21st march - i never saw that other thread so i'm not on there :cry:

mm - helllooooo! (didn't want to make you feel left out!!! hehe)

me - today i'm pretty happy (although did give an extremely rude customer a bit of a telling off - one of those mouth open before brain in gear scenarios!) :blush:
our crib and mattress arrived today (part of hubby's xmas pressie to me - at my request) linky linky: https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/st...02&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051

AND i got a cheque for £126 in the post from mazumamobile.com coz i "sold" some old handsets to em for recycling :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Hi all!!!

Katie I can't believe us March ladies are slowly going over to 3rd tri.. I can't wait to be with yuo...not long!!!

I had a bad day yest..I had backache that wouldn't go... I wanted to be able to fit into my size 8 jeans again adn get back to my running..I'm ok today again tho... Shifter I am like you my bump has grown....
I am fed up of people saying "you're so big you won't last til March"..."Is there 2 in there"." have you got your dates right?"( I could tell you the day!!!:rofl:):hissy::hissy: I feel I have to justify myself by the fact I'm only 5 foot 1 and usually size 8 and my son was 6 weeks early and weighed 6 pound 1 oz, so this one is likely to be that big too!!! I'm glad I've got you guys all going thru the same thing as me!! I feel more "normal" and not worried by their coments....:hugs:

Beancounter I hope you can get your arguement sorted... Lots of people are getting on my nerves at the moment too...

Holly I love a real tree...we had one last year but not this year as we away for Christmas and I like to "water" it every day to help stop the pine needles dropping... The smell is so lovely tho from a real tree!!! I guess we can't have one next year... Little fingers will be pulling off the needles!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooooo Tigertea , How great is that cheque on top of xmas .
Thank you for remembering me hehehehehe .

I soooooo wish i could have a real tree the cat would kill it in 10 seconds flat lol .

Glad your well Lolly , I look like a house everyone keep saying wow your big "Like yer i hadnt noticed lol" .

Iam one very very very proud Mummy today , Picked Layla up from school .. There was a letter letting us know shes doing a singing xmas concert we get to take all the family and watch . Iam going to be sooooo emotional its her first xmas at school :) , They have even got a santa comming to see them . xxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Aww lolly, I hope the hot water bottle trick worked again.

I'm in a grump this evening. We normally chat to friends on Skype on Wednesday nights but I just didn't feel like it tonight, I feel really antisocial and miserable, feel the size of a heffalump too :cry: and what's worse is knowing that I'm bound to get a lot bigger yet! I can't get comfortable sitting or lying down, still not sleeping well and just feel pants atm :cry:

Plus I've started to freak out about labour a bit... well not so much the labour itself as the ickiness afterwards, the bits they never tell you about in the pregnancy and labour books or in the birth stories. I was reading the thread about what to pack in your hospital bag and they were all talking about the maternity sanitary pads and I nearly cried thinking about all that stuff :cry:

I'VE CHANGED MY MIND! SEND IT BACK!!


----------



## Shifter

I put my bump picture up on the bumps thread :blush:


----------



## beancounter

lOL shifter me too sometimes! Waaaaaaaaaaah I've changedmy mind. lol.
And remember lolly, a pregnant woman can do nothing right. If it's not the twins joke, is 'where the hell is the baby?' or 'your not pregnant' etc.

the one thing no one ever stays is
'my. You look exactly the right size for you dates'

yay for cheques tig :D


----------



## jms895

Hi folks, I see some of you have gone to the 3rd Tri!! Congrats!! Nice bumps too those who have posted pics! I have just submitted my assignment (and written it) after a 13 hour shift in Wolverhampton!! More training tomorrow, am shattered and ready for the weekend. My auntie died Monday and have been up to the neck so sorry not been on here. Hope you are all ok? I wish I could just sit on here like I used to and chill but dont seem to have any time just lately! anyway, catch up soon beautiful pregnant chums xx :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Sorry about your aunt Jade :hugs:


----------



## LittleBee

Hello! I had my scan yesterday, everything is fine, baby is OK but pictures were awful!!!He didn't want to show us his profile and doctor kept moving him but nothing..no face pics..
I'm so sad..but happy he's healthy. So, I'll have a private scan only for that!!


----------



## Logiebear

So it's a boy then hun! congrats on your entry to team blue hun xxx:hugs:

Sorry about your aunty Jade :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

i've still not posted my bump pic on here


----------



## dippy dee

my bump is a wierd shape cause i'm a strange kind of person haha


----------



## Gwizz

Its been sooo long since I posted - Im sorry ladies I havent forgotten you all :) I trust you are trying to keep well, make sure you all wrap up warm!

Alot of us are in the 3rd Trimester (or soon to be) now - scary stuff. Started to compile a list of stuff for hospital bag. Also splashed out on a new outfit for the xmas meals I have coming up. Feeling pretty good - although extremely tired!

Good luck with the xmas shopping girlies
xxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

Dippy Dee, I'm sure your bump is lovely.

Nice to hear from you Gwizz 

I've cheered up considerably today, been shopping with a friend and got a couple of lovely new bras! And I got a phone call from my new hospital, they want to see me on Tuesday to book in and are going to give me an extra scan :happydance: I think they think I missed my 20 week anomaly scan, I'm keeping quiet ;-) hooray! I get to see bubs again :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Hi all!!!

My back is ok today..the hot water bottle works a treat at the mo...Holly I know what you mean about getting bigger, then thinking its just gonna get bigger and bigger..AAAGGGHHHH!!! It will so be worth it... I know I missed my bump when Dan was born!!
Had ante natal today and I am going in for a c section...prob on march 4th!!! Not def yet on the date but it's looking likely!!!
MM I love the xmas things they do at school!!! Dan is a narrator this year(well there are 10 of them!!) and I know his lines as well as him!!! I'm gonna cry too I know it!!!:cry:
DippyDee i haven't posted a bump pic yet... I have plenty on my phone( I do one every tues to check shes growing!!) but I'm waiting for hubby to help me upload it..I'm so crap with computers...It's good to see you here hun. I hope all is ok with you and your little man now...Also my bump is bigger one side than the other. dr said its her head where the bigger bump is!!!:rofl:
Good to hear you are ok Gwizz...
Holly glad you feel a bit better today...An extra scan is ALWAYS a bonus!!! Hope you manage to stay team yellow!!!:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry to hear about your aunty Jade hun .

And glad baby is well Littlebee typical boy playing up lol .

Glad the hot water bottle worked Lolly hun and your not in any pain :) , We can both cry like pregnant hormonal women at the kids concerts lol .

Nice to see your ok Gwizz hun , Were all eager beavers to get in to third tri now lol not long girls . xxxx .

I forgot to mention to any who didnt see my second tri post , I had a crash today !! . Shocked and shaken but me and baby are perfectly fine just shocked . xxxxx .


----------



## passengerrach

hope ur ok gemma 

glad ur back is better today lolly

i know g-whizz i cannot wait till i can officially go in to 3rd tri lol it is amazing i canot believe it how we were all in 1st tri together seems like an absolute age ago

shifter funny how excited we get about new bras lol i got really excited about getting a new 1 monday lol glad ur getting a nother scan brill news!

i had midwife appointmen today and have to have the gtt test and wont be able to eat anything not even gum from 9pm till after all the tests which prob finish about 11.40 the next day and i love food!! my baby is a big boy lol with my belly measuring at 27 weeks i hope he dosent carry on like this i dont want to give birth to a huge baby lol. 

hope ur all doing well i know im rubbish at keeping up to date in here but im going to try from now on i promise girls


----------



## wanababy

Hello ladies!! I'm sorry I'm so crap at keeping up, I feel a bit like you Shifter, unsociable (no offence to any of you girls!) and every night when I get in from work all I want to do is get into my pj's and curl up on sofa in front of TV - Can't even face turning the computer on -after I've made mine & OH's tea and sandwiches for the next day, I'm knackered!

I'm really easily irritated these days aswell, especially at work:hissy:..lol

Glad everyones OK

Sorry about your emotional day Logie :hugs:

Glad the balloons for baby P went OK MM - so sad..

Great news about scan Littlebee - not so good about pics...

Sorry to hear about your Auntie Jade :-(

3rd tri looming....how fast is time flying???

:hugs:

Liz
xx

How scary MM - hope you're OK :hug:


----------



## Shifter

Glad you're ok MM :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls :)your all so kind .

I have nevr heard of the sugar test thing untill i saw it online , Is this routine as i never had it with my other 2 ? . xxxxxx .


----------



## dippy dee

lolly101 said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> My back is ok today..the hot water bottle works a treat at the mo...Holly I know what you mean about getting bigger, then thinking its just gonna get bigger and bigger..AAAGGGHHHH!!! It will so be worth it... I know I missed my bump when Dan was born!!
> Had ante natal today and I am going in for a c section...prob on march 4th!!! Not def yet on the date but it's looking likely!!!
> MM I love the xmas things they do at school!!! Dan is a narrator this year(well there are 10 of them!!) and I know his lines as well as him!!! I'm gonna cry too I know it!!!:cry:
> DippyDee i haven't posted a bump pic yet... I have plenty on my phone( I do one every tues to check shes growing!!) but I'm waiting for hubby to help me upload it..I'm so crap with computers...It's good to see you here hun. I hope all is ok with you and your little man now...Also my bump is bigger one side than the other. dr said its her head where the bigger bump is!!!:rofl:
> Good to hear you are ok Gwizz...
> Holly glad you feel a bit better today...An extra scan is ALWAYS a bonus!!! Hope you manage to stay team yellow!!!:hugs:

Hi lolly i'm feeling alot better thanx, my back is killing me but little man is behaving, i had my steroids yesterday and today so i'm feeling better now it's like a little mile stone for me as i had jack at 26+6 and scott at 27 so i'm starting to get nervouse but all is ready for him now and my bags are packed.
I didn't know everyone still spoke to eacxh other on the buddy bit so i'm happy i found a new bit :happydance: even tho i am now kind of a feb mom as i am having my section in feb now at 37 weeks ( yeah right like i'll get that far ).


----------



## mummymadness

I am glad you decided to pop over here Dee hun :) .
Was thinking of you lots when you was in hospital , And sooo glad Harley has stayed put for now .

Were allways gassing about things in here lol.

Ohhhhh and Katie hun , Only 8 days untill our 4D scans , Are you getting excited ? . I cannot wait , After my stressfull day its my positive thing to talk and think about :) .


I need some advice today girls too , I have a posh party to go to on the 7th !, Iam petrefied its my OHs Grandma i have only met her once before as my oh isnt close to that side of the family ! .
Iam wondering what light talk do i make when there , Iam a what you see is what you get girl lol ... Iam worried i will say something out of turn ! , Normally i wouldnt give two pennys what any one thought .. But theres lots of snobby family going so want to b e well behaved if i can HaHaHaHa .
So what good light hearted conversations can i strike up girls ! ,Ohhhh and my Ohs dad informed us no one knows we are expectinga again !!! gosh that will be fun lol . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> I am glad you decided to pop over here Dee hun :) .
> Was thinking of you lots when you was in hospital , And sooo glad Harley has stayed put for now .
> 
> Were allways gassing about things in here lol.
> 
> Ohhhhh and Katie hun , Only 8 days untill our 4D scans , Are you getting excited ? . I cannot wait , After my stressfull day its my positive thing to talk and think about :) .
> 
> 
> I need some advice today girls too , I have a posh party to go to on the 7th !, Iam petrefied its my OHs Grandma i have only met her once before as my oh isnt close to that side of the family ! .
> Iam wondering what light talk do i make when there , Iam a what you see is what you get girl lol ... Iam worried i will say something out of turn ! , Normally i wouldnt give two pennys what any one thought .. But theres lots of snobby family going so want to b e well behaved if i can HaHaHaHa .
> So what good light hearted conversations can i strike up girls ! ,Ohhhh and my Ohs dad informed us no one knows we are expectinga again !!! gosh that will be fun lol . xxxx .

Hmm, tricky one. Baby chat is probably a good idea, as long as you steer clear of any gory details. Keep it to plans for the nursery and so on. Biggest tip I have for polite conversation is to NOT complain! Talk about work, family, whatever, but make it all sound great! :rofl: 

If you want to get serious you could always talk about the economy or the recent events in Mumbai, but only if the company you're in seems receptive. Local news (another post office closed, a new wind farm being built, that kind of thing) is usually good, but remember that elderly relatives will always complain about change. You can either take their side for decorum's sake, or gently express a more contemporary view ;-)


----------



## KatienSam

I am excited for my scan, not long at all!! wow!!

toughie about the family party!! i normally just keep quiet when i dont know what to say, and never drink (not that we can at the moment) because i get a loose tongue when im drunk lol!! baby is always going to be a positive subject!! just follow their lead... you will be fine!

xx


----------



## jms895

MM sorry to hear about the crash! :hugs:
Bet you girls cant wait for the 3d scan? :lol: I got to wait until the 23rd Dec but will be a nice thing to watch with the family Xmas day!
MM I normally talk about cooking and recipes to older people and that always works! Oh and politics :lol: xx
Take care all - going Ikea tonight cant wait see if I can find anything for the nursery


----------



## beancounter

Morning. So far as talking to the olds is concerned, I just steer away from religion and politics and try and keep away from health but I'm going to hear the gross details of thier many many illnesses anyway. Basically noone in my family bothers to live that long so it's just jims grandparents. One nan is nice, the others are not interested in me anyway, so rarely bother to talk to me. 

They were the ones that smelt funny and that was the only time I felt sick my whole pregnancy, lol, so conversation was not so much an issue as just refraining from hurling on them.


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> Morning. So far as talking to the olds is concerned, I just steer away from religion and politics and try and keep away from health but I'm going to hear the gross details of thier many many illnesses anyway. Basically noone in my family bothers to live that long so it's just jims grandparents. One nan is nice, the others are not interested in me anyway, so rarely bother to talk to me.
> 
> They were the ones that smelt funny and that was the only time I felt sick my whole pregnancy, lol, so conversation was not so much an issue as just refraining from hurling on them.

:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Bean i giggled so hard i nearly wet myself lol.

Thanks girls lots of suggestions there :) , I am going to repeat to myself over and over in my head on that night "If you have nothing nice to say , Keep your mouth shut" lol . xxxx .


----------



## lolly101

MM They are bound to ask about baby...then let them take the lead!! They are bound to want to tell you about themsleves too!!! If any have kids theres a link there... Like the others said steer clear of politics!!!:rofl: From what I know of you on here you will be fine. :hug:
DippyDee lets hope Harley stays in you a bit longer yet. at least you are ready though if he comes early now..
Is everyone else really tired this week?? I just want my bed all tehe time at the moment!!!:sleep:


----------



## Shifter

My energy levels are a bit better actually Lolly. Hope you pick up soon :hug: although this weekend I expect to get thoroughly drained as we're visiting my MIL. 

So there is a) the drive (about four hours each way), b) no alone time (which I cherish), c) sleeping squished in a single bed with hubby :dohh: d) the clutter *shudder*. You know those houses on shows like Cash in the Attic where the people are serious hoarders and you can't move for stacks of junk in every room? Well that's what my MIL's house is like :cry: I hate it, it really stresses me out.

And worst of all... no B&B until Monday :cry:

We're setting off at 5 this evening. So have good weekends everyone *wave*


----------



## Logiebear

Glad you popped in Dippy dee. I might turn out to be a feb mum yet as I usually go a month early and that would put me at 26th Feb but I am holding on for 9th March section date
Yesterday I had my diabetic check up and the Dr was really pleased with me and today I had an ante natal! I have scans booked for Christmas Eve, 9th Jan and 27th Jan. So 2 weekly for a while and then we shall see. 

I am an expert at Gluconse Tolerance Tests MM. Being Type 2 diabetic I know all about it and sugars etc. If you want to ask anything you can pm me hun xxx


----------



## Shifter

Ugh. Don't want to go to MIL's this weekend :-( just finished packing our bags, but really would rather stay at home. Posted in 2nd tri about trauma of it all. Am a bit weepy about it now, but have to snap out of it. It won't be that bad, we're going to collect our pram tomorrow morning - there's the silver lining!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww thanks Lolly :).
Iam hoping it will go well , sure it will .

I had a fright tonight !! , Had my daughter crying and everything . The hamster looked dead :( , It wasnt moving but slightly breathing . We all cried i cradled it in my arms and dressing gown saying bye .... And the cheeky thing jumped up and started running around HAHAHAHAAAA . It was hibernating so my nanna tells me lol .

Glad every one is well .

Glad to see you have some energy Holly :) .Hope weekend at mil goes well . xxxx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all ok gz to all who have had scans welcome to all those new and apologies for all ive missed been having serious computer probs so finding it difficult to get on so am way behind and so out of touch with whats going on.
Ive reached 24 weeks and am so pleased about that :happydance:.
if ive missed anything important please fill me in and i hope that my comp problems are over so i dont keep missing out.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Hope your weekend goes well Shifter and MM hamsters do hibernate if the temp is right etc. Try feeding it more and keep it in a warmer place and it shouldn't do it again lol.

congrats on reaching 24 weeks Claire xxx


----------



## tiggertea

well ladies, hope you're all well.....

i had my consultant appt today and all went well. he explained a little more about the extra fluid in baby's kidneys and it seems there REALLY is nothing to worry about :yipee:

also, he asked if we wanted to know if we are blue or pink.....

you know all i could say? "I DON'T KNOW!!!" so he said he wasn't gonna tell us coz that was enough for him to know that if i was really honest, i didn't want to know! hehehehe


----------



## wanababy

Congrats on becoming VIABLE Claire!! :hugs: xx

Hope you are all well girls - I hope your little visit to MIL's isn't too bad Shifter!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## PixieKitty

Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone else hasn't got a text buddy yet? I've made a thread but no-one's responded so thought I'd try in here.


----------



## tiggertea

PixieKitty said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if anyone else hasn't got a text buddy yet? I've made a thread but no-one's responded so thought I'd try in here.

meeeee! lol


----------



## dippy dee

Free to a good home HEARTBURN, one previous owner now not wanted so thought i'd offer it on here. :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry Dee not taking that from you , Nice thought but chocolate would be more apreciated lol lol lol ....

Again today iam one proud mummy :) , Layla finally got her dance outfit fully today and tried it all in she looked amazing awwwwww .

Loving x factor what i have seen of the catch up , As i missed most at work .

I really like ruth this week . xxxx .


----------



## dippy dee

mummymadness said:


> Sorry Dee not taking that from you , Nice thought but chocolate would be more apreciated lol lol lol ....
> 
> Again today iam one proud mummy :) , Layla finally got her dance outfit fully today and tried it all in she looked amazing awwwwww .
> 
> Loving x factor what i have seen of the catch up , As i missed most at work .
> 
> I really like ruth this week . xxxx .

Haha have my heartburn for me and i'll buy cadburys for you :rofl:
I'm kind of watchin xfactor but diana is driving me potty ( sorry but it's the same voice all the time) i love little ewan ( i know spely different)


----------



## tiggertea

dippy dee said:


> Free to a good home HEARTBURN, one previous owner now not wanted so thought i'd offer it on here. :rofl:


got some of my own unfortunately so no taker here!

and yep, i agree.... eoghan is fab!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Do you know i fancy cadburys sooooo much at the moment , That offer seems unnervingly tempting lol .

I dont think Ruths hould of gone at all !! very hormonaly angry lol . I aggree Diana is getting a little tedius i do like alex .

I was just watching the adverts and that new advert popped up , With the young girl taking heroin , Getting hit , Stealing money ... If you know the one i mean . I gasped it was soooooooo disturbing to watch . I know it genuinly happens but gosh what an advert .xxxxxxx.


----------



## wanababy

mummymadness said:


> Do you know i fancy cadburys sooooo much at the moment , That offer seems unnervingly tempting lol .
> 
> I dont think Ruths hould of gone at all !! very hormonaly angry lol . I aggree Diana is getting a little tedius i do like alex .
> 
> I was just watching the adverts and that new advert popped up , With the young girl taking heroin , Getting hit , Stealing money ... If you know the one i mean . I gasped it was soooooooo disturbing to watch . I know it genuinly happens but gosh what an advert .xxxxxxx.

I know what you mean MM about that advert - I was shocked watching it! It really effected me - its not a situation close to me personally but it was really shocking - i watched it with my mouth open and it really disturbed me too...x

I agree about little Diana - she's cute but is getting on my nerves now - a one trick pony and her voice is starting to grate on me!!! Same thing week in week out! She should have gone or JLS - Not Ruth - she was amazing.


----------



## lolly101

I saw that advert too!!! OMG its shocking...

I like Alex and I have done from day 1 she is soooo the best one there... I'm not so keen on Eoghan...his voice not so strong either....

I gotta go Bristol today for our works xmas do.... Not gonna get back til 1am...then up at 6.30am... so don't wanna go... food is always shite and everyone dresses up to the nines!!! The thing with working in the travel industry is most girls are about 19 and not mums at all!!!:rofl:

Have good sundays averyone I'd better go in the shower or I wont be ready in time..!! Do you remember the days you used to take 3 hours to get ready... 20 mins now!!!:rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

Enjoy Lolly xxx

I thought Ruth should have weeks ago instead of Laura so I'm biased, Laura was amazing and this is fate's revenge lol. I don't like Diana anyway, but you do all know that JLS are going to win don't you! You could tell from the opening stages when they were first spotted! It's just a bloody fix!

My heartburn is getting unbearable already! Have been taking rennie, gaviscon advance and ranitidine when it's really bad! Grrrrrr. 

Only 14 weeks tomorrow for my section, oh it's scarey lol


AND Tiggertea, well done for resisting the temptation to just say yes and glad that the news was good about bubs kidneys xxx


----------



## tiggertea

I was glad to see Ruth go too..... she'd gone a little too shouty for my liking.
Wasn't so keen on JLS last night. And I think Simon's choices of song for Eoghan were a bit naff, but what ca ya do!

News..... none really! Lol. Gonna write my Christmas cards today and get hubby to get all the decs down ready for me to "deck the halls" tomorrow! :rofl: how much you wanna bet I get lazy and do nothing?!


----------



## KatienSam

i was glad ruth went,i just cant stand her, she cant sing the verses and just shouts!! eughan doesnt really have a voice i dont think, he whispers and then looks really strained when he has to hit a note! i love alexandra and i think she will win, JLS will be out soon only the little one sings! i like diana because she has a unique voice but i think i would prefer her as a a recording voice because u can OD on diana! alex ade me cry she is just amazing! wow what a rant about x factor!

im 27 weeks!! wow!! and 4D scan in 6 days! wow!! my left boob was leaking loads last night, it was britney!! i love britney! lol i thought the dog had dribbled on me at first but then it done it again! my top was soaked! ergh!!

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

woooo congrats on officially hitting 3rd tri Katie!


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooooo 6 days , Thanks for reminding me Katie :) .

Iam happily nervous about the scan next saturday .

My house now looks like santas grotto , And finnley has fallen in love with a singing snow man lol . Layla has tooth ache today , I havent a clue what to do ! i didnt know 3 year olds could get tooth ache . I have for now given her some calpol and put on bonjella untill i can get to a dentists with her tomorrow . Bless she was up all night last night crying ! , I have looked thow and cannot see any holes or decay or anything so im not sure whats hurting her .

I guess iam in the minority with the Ruth vote then lol , I thought ewoughn should of gone ! .

I dont personally like jls but !!!!! , The main singer if he had come on his own in the competition i think would of won it hands down . If you just listen to him he is very very very good .

Hope every one is having a fab Sunday , We are staying in dressing gowns lol watching films all day . 

So far on TV we have watched Chitty chitty bang bang , Then end of babe :) . And now just started watching The wind in the willows . Thats a proper sunday lol . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

ahhh MM films in dressing gowns on a sunday sounds brilliant, i dont think i could get my OH to watch those films tho! il have to do it with my dog and cat until baby gets here!!

i have just got back from in-laws after a mammoth dinner, and i am st-u-u-u-ffed! three courses of just scrummy food, and a killer chocolate cake that just finished me off, i seriously thought i was rolling home lol!! baby has gone quiet now too so i think it is enjoying the different tastes in there lol, il know when it gets to the chocolate cake lol!!

hope you are all well ladies and bumps :D xxx


----------



## mummymadness

HeHeHe ... What baby wouldnt enjoy chocolatecake katie lol :) .

We are now watching RV sooo funny , Managed to get layla an appointment at the emergency dentist ! , I was pertrefied for her shes never seen a dentist before lol .

She has fine healthy teeth , But one mammouth Ulcer bless her .. He said that will be hurting all her mouth .
So lots of bonjella for her ! , And the good news is she has super healthy teeth and now one shiny barbie sticker :) .

We have ordered an indian Buffet type thing for tea sound yummmmy . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

all this talk of food's making me want something tasty.... and i'm not even hungry! :rofl:

you eeeeevil eeeevil ladies! think i might just have to tell hubby baby needs a curry from the chinese! (yep that's what you've gone and put me in the mood for!) :S

Glad Layla is ok MM. The barbie sticker will have made the scary dentist all worth while.... i didn't get one of those last time i went :cry: hehehe


----------



## Shifter

Hello all. Back from MIL's and was actually a really nice weekend. Hubby's shiny new nephew is gorgeous and we got to practice by dressing him! He is 8 weeks already and very chubby! Hubby is a natural with him and his big brother (nearly 3 years) now knows my name and spent most of this morning calling me and showing me his felt animals and naming them all :cloud9:

Is it bad that I get on so well with toddlers?!

We also picked up our pram yesterday morning, we played with it as soon as we got home tonight, I put baby clothes in it and wheeled it all round the house! :rofl:

I really don't like X Factor, but have now been drawn in because of Diana, via my parents. She is by far my favourite, but I don't think she should win. This is not the right place for her and she will have a more successful career if she doesn't win. She's not a huge pop star, she's not Britney, she has a real shot at being a credible recording artist. I wonder if she can write her own material?

She reminds me a lot of Delores O'Riordan from the Cranberries, she has this wonderful vulnerability and fantastic power when she calls on it. I love that she doesn't try to be like Ruth, who is also amazing but in more of a power house way. She reminds me of 1980s Cher! I thought Diana's rendition of Everybody Hurts, which is one of my all time favourite songs, was incredible; it gave me goose bumps.

Now just waiting for the Strictly results...


----------



## mummymadness

Soooooo glad it went well Holly hun :) .

I bet it was great fun dressing baby :) .

I have straictly on watching lol i am addicted , I think Maybe christine to go this week ..

Tigertea , I will ask my dentist why us adults dont get stickers , It was a really shiny one too lol .

Shes gone to bed happy with lots of bonjella on lol . xxxx .


----------



## wanababy

Glad your weekend went OK Shifter and you got some practise in lol!!

Katie - I also was in tears when Alex was on, definatley her to win - she's faultless! Or what is it they call her, 'versatile'! Exciting stuff about your scan - not long now!! Mines 2 weeks yesterday :wohoo: And congrats on 3rd tri!

Ohh no, I'm really trying to eat healthy and reading this has made me want something nice too! Me & OH went food shopping today and spent a fortune so there is cupboards & fridge/freezer full of food...what can I have...??!!! Have just had an apple but that didn't really do it for me :rofl:

MM - Hope little Layla gets better soon - it must be awful for her :( Bless...

Lolly - hope you enjoyed yaself!!

I'm now going to get the philiadelphia (low fat!!) and Ryvita's out and watch the rest of 'here come the boys'....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## dippy dee

mummymadness said:


> I was just watching the adverts and that new advert popped up , With the young girl taking heroin , Getting hit , Stealing money ... If you know the one i mean . I gasped it was soooooooo disturbing to watch . I know it genuinly happens but gosh what an advert .xxxxxxx.

This advert is shocking and what is worse this advert was me until 4 years 1 month and 20 days ago :blush: they could of done so much more with this advert but i'm glad they have had the balls to finally show something like this, i hope it shocks some people to stay away from heroin/drugs and if they are in that situation then to seek help.
Now if only they'd get a heart hitting domestic violence one i'll be happy.


----------



## KatienSam

i thought christine would go from strictly but i cant believe rachael was in the dance-off!!

I cant believe esther has gone from im a celeb either, why is David still there!! argh!!

getting moody at the tv these days lol

my poor doggy has a gunky eye, think my cat may have scratched it and its got infected so im taking him to the vets today just to be on the safe side, it is clearing up but i have to keep cleaning it and im not sure if i should be! rather make sure my boy is ok than just leave it to heal.

i get to see my little angel in 4D on Saturday :cloud9::wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> i thought christine would go from strictly but i cant believe rachael was in the dance-off!!

It's getting so close now, they are all so good that the vote is really split. It's going to be devastating whoever leaves from now on. I was really glad that Lisa was safe, I voted for her this week.


----------



## Logiebear

WOW Dippy, I take it you turned your life around, bloody well done for that hun xxx:hugs:

I have given up watching all the reality shows that are atm as they seem to be dearful lol.

Glad your weekend went well shifter hun and YAY for getting the pram. 

Did I tell you all I had my ante natal on friday and it went well, they have booked me in for my next 3 scans!! Christmas Eve, 9th Jan and 23rd Jan. It's getting so close now. 14 weeks today til my section ARGHHHHHH :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Yeah, well done Dippy. It's not easy to come back from that.

Am annoyed. When we left Bristol we arranged for a charity to collect our old 3 piece suite. The earliest they could collect was three weeks after we moved. I went ahead and booked the collection, saying that we would have vacated the property and to ring me if there was a problem. I found out yesterday that they didn't take the damn suite! It has now been sat outside our house for a week and a half getting wet and probably pissed on by every passing cat, dog and fox! So I rang to complain.

They're saying I should have had someone check it had been collected right away, that it was my responsibility, but I had specifically told them to ring me if there was a problem! The guy I spoke to just now was completely unapologetic and I got really upset about it. He said they couldn't take it as it was "a bit grubby"! Last I saw it was fine and it was only outside one night prior to the collection, I was advised when I booked it that that wouldn't be a problem! :hissy:

What am I supposed to do about it from here?! 

Hubby is going to try and see if anyone he knows has access to a van so they can take it to the tip for us. But I don't think he'll find anyone. I am so cross. We will probably have to pay someone to dispose of it, which is really not what we need right now.

And to top it off, we are trying to let our old house. What a great first impression for viewers! A skanky old sofa etc outside the front door! :hissy:


----------



## lolly101

Katie congrats on being in 3rd tri!!! Scary now!!!! 

Mm glad the dentist worked out what was wrong with Layla....mouth ulcers do hurt bless her...hope it goes soon..:hugs: Films under a duvet on a Sunday afternoon sounds like bliss to me!!!

so glad your weekend was good Shifter...Bet it made you really excited to "practice" on your nephew!!!

My xmas do was a nightmare...We took 3 hours to get there on a coach. we had to go via Southampton which was the wrong way to start with... when we got there we thought there would be a meal... they gave a sandwiches and crisps!!! AND what topped it off there were no chairs!!! After 2 hours one of the Regional Managers got me a stool!!! We got home at 2am and I'm knackered...bump is aching too. So I'm on here instead of doing housework today!!! been to Tesco and had a lovely big lunch!!!Rant over!!!
I missed celebrity...did Timmy get knocked out too????Oh please let it be David next...I'm gonna try and stay awake tonight to watch it!:rofl:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hello All,

Shifter, it sounds as if you had a similar weekend to me, I was also visiting mil, and a new nephew who is 6 weeks old. I had forgotten how small babies are, and so fragile too.
It got me quite excited.

So Katie, if you are in 3rd Tri and congrats for that, then does it mean that I am too!!!!!!! OMG, TIME IS FLYING BY.

:hug:

Hope everyone is feeling well and not working too hard,

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Yes shimmy you are in thrid tri hun! Wow you didn't even notice pmsl! You must be busy hun xxx


----------



## beancounter

aw shifter, here you can get the council to take away large items for about £25 pounds, maybe they have a scheme like that if you can't find anyone? We booked ours online when we moved. That's really shoddy of them. I would have prolly just freecycled it before they left if they are going to be like that. idiots.


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> aw shifter, here you can get the council to take away large items for about £25 pounds, maybe they have a scheme like that if you can't find anyone? We booked ours online when we moved. That's really shoddy of them. I would have prolly just freecycled it before they left if they are going to be like that. idiots.

Precisely, if they had actually called me to let me know they weren't able to take it then I could have arranged to give it to someone else, probably via Freecycle. But now it will be ruined from 10 days outside. Grr.

Ironically, the local council do collect bulky waste, up to 3 items (which is how many there are) for £15... but it's through this same charity! Nice of the guy I spoke to earlier to mention it as an alternative. No. He was completely void of suggestions of what I could do with the suite. I had an idea in mind of what he could do with it, but didn't voice it to him.


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter said:


> I had an idea in mind of what he could do with it, but didn't voice it to him.

:rofl: you should have told him..... might have at least got a reaction from huim then :D


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Ironically, the local council do collect bulky waste, up to 3 items (which is how many there are) for £15... but it's through this same charity! Nice of the guy I spoke to earlier to mention it as an alternative. No. He was completely void of suggestions of what I could do with the suite. I had an idea in mind of what he could do with it, but didn't voice it to him.

I'll add him to my git hit list along with amazon customer services, the tax office and the 5 complete *******s that have bought things off me but won't pay, or even respond to my emails, because they don't cosider me a human with feelings, and they don't give a shit they are wasting my time.


----------



## tiggertea

omg i need a rant!

ok so remember how i said my hours had been cut and i was worried about how it would affect my maternity pay? well, had got all that sorted and they had agreed to help me out by letting me do my normal hours for the sake of a couple of weeks....

just had the boss fone me on my day off and practically shout at me down the phone about why i was in extra hours and that this week it wasn't possible and not to be putting pressure on my manager coz she hadn't been well lately. I mean - fair enough, poor her, not well but this is something that will affect me for the next year!!!

He was so rude to me i just said "ok no problem whatever suits you, i'll worry about my own situation, now i have things to do. bye" and hung up. i then sat down and cried :blush: i do that when i'm cross!!!

sorry for yet another rant girlies but hubby is still at work and is likely to throw a complete wobbler if i tell him the latest instalment! xx


----------



## Shifter

Oh no Debz! :hugs: What a rotten git. Another one for Bean's hit list :rofl: I don't know what to suggest really hun, other than talking to him when you're next in and perhaps gently asking why he changed his mind again about your hours. I hope you sort it out.

I started putting up our xmas decorations and found a section of the tree lights that isn't working :-/ Have fiddled with the bulbs to see if one was loose, but they're all fine. It also appears that none of them have "gone" either, so why they would not be working is a mystery to me.


----------



## beancounter

Debz, he is added. He will feel the full force of my pregnant hormonal rage. I'm busy forming small wax dolls as we speak.............


----------



## tiggertea

thanks you two!

what's annoying me though is the fact that this is the last week i need to worry with regards to my SMP about how much i'm earning. I'm planning to go off as early as possible anyway so this was the last week it counted. grrrrr. mum even came round there to check i was ok after he called (she only lives half a mile up the road!) she was cross about the pressure put on *me*.... "pregnant women don't need this sh1t!" :rofl: good old mum!


----------



## Shifter

Good on your mum! She's right too.

This is my qualifying week too, so I am waiting for my temp agency to decide if I'm entitled to SMP or not. I rang them earlier and was told I'd hear by the end of the week. It's complicated because of having two weeks off to move, that may have broken the continuous employment condition.

There is NO temp work around here, I've heard nothing since I moved. That shouldn't interrupt continuous employment though, as agency staff are considered continuously employed as long as they take all work offered, if nothing is offered it doesn't count.

But, seeing as there is no work, I've got no money coming in, so I pretty much decided to start my maternity leave ASAP (1st January!) and start claiming whatever I am entitled to, be it SMP or just the allowance.


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully the continuous employment thing won't be affected and you'll get the SMP you're entitled to! :hugs:

have you had anyone telling you how "mad" you are for going off ASAP? Loadsa people have been saying that to me, but i'm just looking forward to having some "me" time, and the opportunity to get things sorted in my own time for bubs. Oh and the "no more crap from the boss" is top of the "pros" list at the mo! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

i love my hubby!!!

he said he was going to the shop to get some de-icer for morning (very frosty here atm) but i was in a grump about work and stayed at home in front of the fire with doggie.

when he got home he had loads of bags with him... needless to say i was about to go off on a rant about not being made of money :blush: when he sadi "Debz, before you start shouting, look what i got for you..." and it was all the baubles and tinsel I'll need to decorate the tree in the new theme i wanted of red and gold! :happydance: He wanted to cheer me up. Bless.


----------



## Logiebear

Aaww Debz that is so sweet of him to do that. Saves you a trip around the shops and youcan just put them up now xxx


----------



## mummymadness

So sorry to hear the dogs got a bad eye katie hun .

Lolly you have the right idea , Leave the house work lol .

Ohhh Debz they sound really selfish , and aragont !! . I hope you get your full Maternity pay from them .

Holly hun , I compleatley think its the charitys fault not yours , You left the sofa out in good faith they would take it !! .

Im totally shattered today , My bump is starting to ache and hurt ! , He is sooooooo low down i feel all the weight down wards and its really aching today :( .

Hope every ones having a great night , I have a tv night booked again .Americas next top model and spooks . xxxxx .


----------



## wanababy

Logie - one of your scans is on my birthday - 23rd Jan!!

Dippy - well done you, what an achievement! :happydance:

Aww Debz that is sooo sweet of him - my OH wouldn't have the sense lol! And what a twat your boss is? Your Mam's right, the last thing we need at the minute is more bloody stress...

Shifter - hope you get what you're entitled to - its a nightmare organising things isn't it? - I've yet to get my MATB1 to hand in at work this week (its in the post) Saw my midwife today and she said to go on 'entitled to' .com or something like that, she reckons you can find out everything you're entitled to being pregnant/maternity pay etc. once you put in your personal circumstances. Suppose you could google it, it may be of some help to you.
She also said I'm measuring big, but mentioned in a 'nice way' that it could be half 'me' (in other words I've got a bit of padding!) I'm eating healthier now anyway and starting to excercise...

Lolly - sorry you had such a crap time, fancy them making a pregnant woman stand for 2 hours before thinking of getting you a chair?? Did you have cankles!!! Its a nightmare standing at the best of times, never mind when you're pg!

I've had a day off work today - did half hour in the gym (Cycling/walking) and 10 lengths in swimming baths - I felt much better for it! Did my ante-natal dvd on Saturday and it nearly killed me lol!

Hope all is well with everyone..:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> hopefully the continuous employment thing won't be affected and you'll get the SMP you're entitled to! :hugs:
> 
> have you had anyone telling you how "mad" you are for going off ASAP? Loadsa people have been saying that to me, but i'm just looking forward to having some "me" time, and the opportunity to get things sorted in my own time for bubs. Oh and the "no more crap from the boss" is top of the "pros" list at the mo! :rofl:

No, not had any madness comments, but not exactly been shouting it from the rooftops! I had intended to work until 4-5 weeks before bubs is due, but we need some money coming in from me, so I don't really have a choice. Not that I'm complaining about being able to stay home guilt free and be paid for it!

TBH, even if I qualify for SMP it won't be much more than MA anyway as I was working part time for the last four months and so my average earnings are quite low anyway.


----------



## Shifter

Can I just say.... SNOW!! :happydance:

Am up early to go book in at my new hospital, hoping they make good on the scan offer too!

See you later ladies
xx


----------



## tiggertea

yay for snow shifter! :yipee:
good luck at the hospital!

thanks for all the lovely comments ladies. I'm a bit calmer now :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

Oh hope you get some pics Shifter!!

Just posted an updated bump pic on the bump pics thread page 349 if anyone wants to see my huuuuge bump lol.

Shifter and Jade only just seen your from last week. They are bloody cracking bumps! What a gorgeous lot we March mummies are :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

Logiebear - i have just seen your bump pic, cant believe how low you are carrying!! just proves that carrying low doesnt mean its a boy!!

its my bump pic day so im going to go take a pic i think! my first in 3rd tri!! wow!

shifter has snow!? im soo jealous, i love snow!

4 more sleeps until scan day. im nearly wetting myself with excitment lol xx


----------



## beancounter

You are rounding out nicely, logie!
I got called big at the swimming pool yesterday. It put me in a bad mood all day. The week before I was apparently (according to someone else) not pregnant at all so I don't know what on earth is going on other than I am not the right size and doing it all wrong!

I phoned my sister up for a moan. I sometimes worry she might hate me because everything seems to be going so easily for me and it was hard for her so I thought she would be a good person to moan to! I feel like I have put on too much weight and i feel like a heffer though my hands are a bit puffy so maybe I am retaining water and if I had a big wee and poo I'd feel better, lol. 

that's my bit for the day. Take care all x.


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies thought id pop in and say hi and hope you all ok ? woke up to snow ere this mornin i was all excited till i relised i ad to go out in it ( i always slip over lol ) the sun is shining now and the snow nearly gone so i think i will brave it , your bumps lovely logie , i seemed to av sprouted in the last two weeks will av to try and get a pic up xxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

Well, first real snow of the season, so guess how bad the roads were this morning! We allowed an hour to get to the hospital thinking it would normally take forty five minutes, it took an hour and a quarter! The traffic was horrific, so many more people opting to drive today.

Anyway, we got there a little late, but weren't waiting long. We went for the scan first - they thought I hadn't had one at 20 weeks but I told them we had. They went ahead but didn't look in as much detail as last time.

The sonographer had a look between baby's legs, I had said not to tell us what she saw, so we are still yellow... but hubby and I both think we may have seen boy bits. I'm not committing to that! I don't really know what we saw, and at the first glimpse I thought it was girl bits. So I'm not holding my breath!

Then we booked in with the midwife, had to go over all family history stuff again, just like way back in July. She needs to do my blood tests again as the hand-written results in my old notes aren't enough for their records. But I don't mind that so much as having to have the GTT :hissy: my dad has type 2 diabetes, my urine samples have all been fine, but it's their normal procedure for anyone with a close family member with it, so I gotta do it. Boo hiss.

The really good bit as far as I'm concerned is they put my due date to match the one from my LMP date :happydance: as some of you may have noticed, I had a bee in my bonnet about being put back 6 days. The midwife told us they don't adjust the dates if it's within a week at the dating scan and she actually listened to me when I said I was sure of my dates! Yay! A medical professional who listens to us women! So glad I stuck to my guns on that all along  so now my notes agree with me and say EDD: 12th March 2009 

Got a couple of lovely scan pics, will upload shortly.

And now it's snowing heavily again. I think the roads are too wet for it to settle now though.


----------



## mummymadness

So glad scan went well Holly hun , Thats great news about the dates , And good on ya for not wanting to know when they looked between the legs :) .

I saw the snow briefly but had a hectic day so far !!.

If any remember a few weeks ago at the dentist i had to be refered to the hospital to see some one as there was left over tooth in 2 places !! .

Some good and bad news today , One of the places is easy and they will remove that in a few weeks by just numbing and digging the tooth out ! .

The other place in my mouth is not so good :( , The tooth fragments have managed to get loose and inbed in my bone ! , I need quiet a complex operation to fix it !! , Iam sooooooo shocked and scared witless of an operation ! , They said obviously they cannot do this untill baby has been born but iam still so scared . All because the last dentist didnt take my tooth out properly .

Laylas off school still crying over her Ulcers and her nose is running .. And bless her had to drag her round the hospital with me , Then to brighthouse for 1 hour to sort my new tv out arghhhhh , So happy we are now sat watching peppa pig on tv fire on witha cuppa and some sweets lol . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Sorry to hear about the tooth thing MM hun :hugs: I said this at the time, but I really think you should make a complaint against the dentist who messed up. I hope Layla gets better soon too.


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun ...
Iam just sooo shocked , Whow ould of thought visiting a dentist could end in a complicated operation ! .

I have spoke to the Surgery who supply the emergency dentists around Grimsby , And now awaiting a form for an official complaint ... It was there fault and hope they dont butcher anyone like they did me . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

sorry to hear bout your tooth MM! i agree with shifter - complain about the crap dentist that messed up! Hope Layla's better soon, but I guess it's better getting the sore mouth out of the way now rather than it flaring up over xmas.....

well done on staying team yellow shifter :hugs:

look at you blooming nicely logie! 

bean - huge :hugs: some people should just be quiet and say nothing anout how big/small we are for our dates!

jojo - HI! :)

Katie - looking forward to the first 3rd tri bump pics from our wee group!


----------



## lolly101

Good Evening everyone!!!

Holly snow!!! WOW How kewl!!! We NEVER get snow here...i used to love making snowmen when we were little... my poor boy made one last year 2 inches high!:rofl:
Glad you had your scan and that you stayed on team yellow!! You are very strong!!!:hugs:You due day after me!!!!:happydance:
Tiggertea hope you get your SMP sorted out... Talk about an indecisive boss.. and YAY for your mum!!! She talks a lot of sense!! Bless your hubby too... hope your decs look fab now!!!
MM I had to have an op on my teeth when i was 12...I had my big tooth growing into my cheekbone and I had to have the milk tooth removed to allow it to grow down...the first time the surgeon "missed" it, he couldn't find the tooth????:blush:The second time it was fine and all sorted. I say don't worry but I know you will....:hugs: It will be worth it hun to get it all sorted :hugs: Hope you enjoyed your sweets!!
Logie will go and have a look at your bump now!!
Bean can you put my Assistant manager on your list...I had to walk to work today cos she wanted the parking space cos she was "tired":hissy: I was just annoyed cos she is only 21... she is a lightweight.....!!!!!I am so tearful at the mo cos i'm tired...I keep crying...

Holby tonight and a prayer for DVD to be voted out of the jungle!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww Lolly cannot believe you had to walk to work bless lazy silly manager !! .

Im watching holby yayyyyy , Then the survivours programme its ace :) .

And congrats lots of you girls reaching double digits this week , Iam on 99 days on Friday :).

Have a fab night girls .xxxxxx.


----------



## wanababy

Evening girlies!! Hope all of you are well...

Lolly - thats terrible what a lazy cow, taking precedence over a pg woman! Selfish if you ask me!

Shifter - Glad scan went OK, you're due same date as me!!:happydance: 12th!!

MM - Hope Layla gets well soon, what a shame, and sorry to hear about your tooth - its worrying when the medical proffesion cock up like that - I had my hip operated on (twice - sort of! Started op then realised they didn' t have correct tools):hissy:and they made it worse, much worse than it ever was.

Bean - The best thing is to ignore ppl when they comment - I was thinking about it today and how do some people know whether you're big or small and who are they comparing you to (when everyone is clearly so DIFFERENT??) Maybe if they got their chart/measuring tape/book out and said they were trained in midwifery?? lol. What makes them experts anyway!!! Some ppl just can't help themselves and it annoys me! 

Logie - great bump!!!

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## jms895

Hey girls, hope you are all ok! Had a mad week, funeral today and vets vaccinating doggies, 3 more to do tomorrow and then out for a meal and quiz. Going Ikea for the nursery Fri night and Lincoln market Sunday :dance: Having log fire fitted sunday too.
Katie bet you are sooooooo excited for the scan :lol:
MM how is the tooth?
Others - hugs and hope you ok?
Logiebear has a beautiful bump!!
Are we getting snowed in on Thurs? Hope so :lol: xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Whooooooo Jade so glad to see u hun :) .
Sorry to hear about the funeral , Hope injections go well for puppies thow .

I have just baught a film on demand gone baby gone , Looking good so far .

Tooth hurts a little will feel better once its out . xxx .


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies! Haven't posted here for a while - hope you're all well :D


----------



## Shifter

Lolly, your manager sounds like a lazy cow!

I am trying to be ultra productive today, we're having guests this weekend and there is a lot to do around the house. Just need to work out what on earth to do with all the random paperwork that has already built up around here!


----------



## mummymadness

Hey louise great to see you in here again hun :) .

Good luck today Holly , Iam doing the same today .. Iam sorting all the kids old toys out dontdumpthat have started a toy chest to go around us all so iam going to put all the toys in there for other kids to use :) .
And my bathroom and hallway really need a good clean lol .

I really really want to reccomend the film i watched last night , Gone baby Gone ... It was sad,gripping,guessing,suspense film . True hard hitting and i couldnt take my eyes of it .

Have a fab day girls . xxx .


----------



## LittleBee

Hi girls!! I booked my private scan for Friday 19.30...hoping to see his face and get some nice fotos and DVD!!
Hugs


----------



## Shifter

Oooh! I dropped down to double figures today... 99 days to go! (although I think you all know by now my opinion about due dates :rofl: but it's still a little bit exciting to see that change on my ticker.)


----------



## lolly101

Woo Shifter!!! the next drop down is SINGLE digits!!! AAGGGHHH!!!

Hope you all have good days... My car needs washing but its too cold so it can stay dirty I think!!!:rofl: Gotta do my ironing tho...

Feel really sad about That little baby Hope...Her parents must be going thru hell at the mo..Lets keep fingers crossed that Faith is ok for them.:baby:


----------



## Shifter

Yesterday's scan pic. It's not great, but you can kind of see the facial features and a little fist up by the face 
 



Attached Files:







scan7.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lousielou

Aw, cute pic Holly! :D


----------



## tiggertea

lolly - don't mention ironing... if we dont talk about it, it goes away! :rofl:

love the pic Holly!
reminds me i was supposed to post some of my own a while ago.... note to self - to do lists should now be an essential part of each day!!!


----------



## lolly101

Holly what a lovely pic of your little bean!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Holly he/she is gorgeous :) .

Ironing is forgoton in my house at the minuite lol , I finally got round to doing all my house .
Srubbed the skirting boards,washed the windows,Polished the glass etc . All done to last over xmas now :) .

Iam really scared tonight thow , The kids have really come down with this cold thats going around , Laylas ulcers still bad :( . Finnley will not eat and hasnt stopped crying all day bless him . His nose is soo sore from running .

Normally i just deal with the kids been ill , But OH has been called away to work overnight !! . I am shattered (The kids woke every hour on the hour last night) .. And i have never had them both sick together on my own all night before i hate the house on my own aswell argghhhhhhhhhh lets hope the TV keeps me occupied fingers crossed the last 45 mins has been silent upstairs . xxxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

I hope your night isn't too bad MM :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

My week was like that last week Gemma with sleepless nights from pooryl kids! It's ok when you're not preggers but it is so hard to cope with sleeplessness when you are pregnant!

Hope you get some sleep tonight hun xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls , Ohhhhhhhh i had to all OH to come home .

I fell a failure , He doesnt mind at all bless him .

Finnley was sobbing for hours ! , I tried every thing possible to stop him .. I managed that untill Layla came downstairs too .. She wanted to sit on my knee but everytime she came near me finnley got jelous and screamed even more :( .

I just couldnt split myself between them well , I was sooooo tired . I managed a few hours like this then rang OH to come help me .. Bless him he rushed home got here in 45 mins instead of 80 mins away .

Laylas still crying but finnley has just finally cried himself to sleep , Its awfull as he is sooo young he cannot tell me whats wrong :( , And he will not close his mouth so i annot get any mediation down him .arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Logiebear

Oh you poor thing, I hope they are a little better today for you hun. How old are your 2?


----------



## jms895

Aaahh MM hope you are feeling better today!!
Littlebee, bet you cant wait for the scan!
Lousielou - how you keeping?
Shifter, congrats on the countdown! I cant wait for that! But I tell you what this pregnancy is flying by! 
No snow here, am gutted :cry:


----------



## Shifter

Aww MM :hugs: bless your OH though.

This is the view from our house this morning:
 



Attached Files:







Snow Dec 2008.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jms895

Shifter I am sooooooo jealous and am on my way over now!!!!! I LOVE SNOW!!
xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Shifter I am sooooooo jealous and am on my way over now!!!!! I LOVE SNOW!!
> xx

LOL! It's not that great, unfortunately, as I really needed to get into town today to go to the bank and get a few essentials for our house-warming party this weekend, i.e. a doormat!! Alas I am snowed in. There is no way I am walking down that hill to the bus stop and my parents, who were meant to come over today to hang living room curtains and take some stuff to the tip are totally snowed in on their hill in the middle of nowhere :cry:


----------



## Logiebear

I adore snow but at the same time I am glad we haven't got any as I hate driving in it!! It's terrible! Love the pic Shifter, it is soooooo nise to look at xxx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hope you are all keeping well ? no snow ere just rain lol i feel really happy today iv hit the 24 weeks milestone :) xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Im back ..

Kids are 3 and half 
And 16 months hun .

They seem a little better today , After the hours of stress they actually slept all the way to 9am this morning i was very happy with that .
And layla has told me SHE isnt having the day of school , Shes a bossy boots that one lol .

Finnleys still ill but hes coping well today .

Iam soooooo jelous of the snow , We have got horrid rain :( , Wind , but no snow :( .

Hope everyone has a good day , Iam going to pay some money off my eygpt holiday for next October today :) .


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on viability jojo!

Glad Layla's on the mend MM.


----------



## jms895

Congrats Jojo!

Ooooh Egypt MM, sounds brill!!

Shifter, I want to get snowed in so I dont have to work!! :cry: my back is killing today


----------



## Logiebear

I think your ticker is a day out Jojo hun. I am due on 26th and I turned 24 weeks today! One of mine is a day fast coz I never changed the GMT on it lol.

Congrats jojo though! 

Your kids are similar ages to mine MM. My eldest is 11 but my boys are 3 and 2 months and 22 months.


----------



## lolly101

MM glad the kids slept thru for you!!!! You must have been at your wits end last night..It's always hard when you are tired yourself.Bless your OH tho!! Mine would do that too..bless 'em!!! good Layla went to school...give you a break!!
Egypt how lovely!!!! We have lots of customers go there from work( I work in a travel agents!!!) It's more and more popular these days!!!)

Congrats on your viability Jo!!!:happydance:

Holly I want snow!!! We have had sun up to now..it's going a bit dark at the mo...Just in time for the school run!!! Great!!! Have you built a snowman??


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> I think your ticker is a day out Jojo hun. I am due on 26th and I turned 24 weeks today! One of mine is a day fast coz I never changed the GMT on it lol.

My ticker was a day out when I first got it, so I changed my due date so that the ticker matched my actual due date! I think babygaga's calculator must be wonky.


----------



## lolly101

Mine is a day out too!!! I've left mine so I can read what's happening each weeka a day early!!:rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Mine's a day ahead too :D


----------



## beancounter

hullo!

I think my ticker is right but I don't know where that finger is pointing! Its cheating me out of days. Hugs to your little ones MM. 

Hop your all ok :D


----------



## jojo1974

oops dint realise lol never mind hey its only 2 morrow :blush:, congrats on reaching that milestone logie :happydance: ive been getting back ache as well jms and stitch i carnt walk as fast as i do normally , i was hoping for snow but all we got was rain and wind , a holiday in Egypt sounds good .


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> Mine's a day ahead too :D

Mine too!


----------



## jms895

jojo1974 said:


> oops dint realise lol never mind hey its only 2 morrow :blush:, congrats on reaching that milestone logie :happydance: ive been getting back ache as well jms and stitch i carnt walk as fast as i do normally , i was hoping for snow but all we got was rain and wind , a holiday in Egypt sounds good .

Notts is cr*p for snow, we never get it, just rain rain rain!!
I have had severe bloating and gas pains too, I mean doubled over in pain..... awful :cry: I must get the prunes out..... :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

Yes notts dont get much winter snow just rain , i woke up really excited hoping it will be white over , the weather forcasted heavy snow but no just bloody rain .:cry:


----------



## KatienSam

i want some snow!!!!! god damn! not too much but enough to settle so my doggie can experience it for the first time! and so i can lay on the sofa in my PJs with warm milk and watch the kiddies play, its lovely christmasy and snow!!

scan in 2 sleeps!!! viewing houses tomorrow so hopefully we will be moving before baby gets here!! yay!!

my ticker is a day ahead as well (by doctors dates), its babygaga, by my dates its right so i left it lol

im on a countdown to christmas and new year at the mo... and just think after new year has been and gone i will only have 8 weeks left *gulp* christmas and new year always goes sooo quickly!!! wow il be holding my baby soon!

hope you are all well ladies!!

xxxx


----------



## Shifter

Hi Katie. Hubby keeps telling everyone that it will only be 10 weeks after new year before bubs arrives! Every time he says it I freak out a bit! Where has the time gone?? Not that I'm not looking forward to it, of course, but when you think about it like that it seems awfully close and I am soooooo not prepared yet!


----------



## mummymadness

Im excited like katie scan in 2 sleeps whoooo .

Kids been good today , But now laylas in bed and finnleys wide awake screaming at me aghhhh .
My tickers 1 day out too , Ithink its based on usa time not ours so ahead .

My mum booked eygpt for me layla and her , And paid for it all bless her .
She paying weekly and when we have some spare money i pay off to .
Were going to sham a shak (Spelling may be wrong lol) .

Hope every ones well . xxx.


----------



## wanababy

Hey girls, just checking in!! We've had loads of snow here in the Newcastle, but not too bad where I live, some people I work with (from Durham) were 2 hours late through traffic or didn't even turn in because of the hold ups or being snowed in.... 

Hope all of you are well...:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi girls, 

Well i spoke to soon , Just had chocolate milk projectiled at me like an exorcist scene from layla .

Ohhhhhhhhhh wish there was something i could do . xxxx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

hope you are all well and the bumps are growing well too.....:), like a few of you got really bad heartburn so swallowing gaviscon advance to try relieve the unbearable burning pain.
We had a few days of snow but its been replaced by howling winds and lashing rain not nice weather just now at all.
Good luck for your scans girls you must all be very excited, good luck with the house hunting Katie.

Take care all

Claire xx


----------



## lousielou

Hi Ladies - looking for some reassurance again I'm afraid! 

Had my 24 week check up and found my blood pressure has increased a lot since booking in. It's now 120/90 whereas it was 100/70. We fly out to Mexico Wednesday but MW wants me to come in for another check on Monday. She says that although my blood pressure at the moment isn't worryingly high, the fact that it's gone up so much is slightly concerning... Any ideas what it could be? My main concern is obviously pre-eclampsia though I know some women's BP just rises anyway during pregnancy. My blood pressure has always been low (in fact, this was something I was worried about at the beginning of my pregnancy!!)


----------



## beancounter

morning!
Lou, in any other circumstances, 120/90 would not e anything to worry about, hopefully your midwife is being cautious as you are going away. It would be expected to rise a bit in later pregnancy, also, I know that stress and even worrying about the BP measurement can elevate it (this is known as white coat hypertension!). 

Was your urine sample ok? I'm sure its just pre marriage nerves :D :hugs:


----------



## jms895

MM yuck projectile vomit - is this all I have to look forward to ? Hope Layla is better soon.

MM and Katie scans tomorrow :wohoo:

Lousielou - worrying may make it higher so try not to worry hun, as beancounter said its not high high, just higher for you, pregnancy for you. Try not to worry hun :hugs: 

Keep us informed xx


----------



## tiggertea

hey everyone - can't stop long (running late for work!!!)

lucy - i agree it's prob a case of pre-wedding jitters thats sending the bp a little high (even if you dont think you're nervous, there'll be a little part of you worrying inside!!!)


----------



## Shifter

Don't worry Lou, I'm sure everything is ok.

MM - yuck :-( I worry about this... I have emetophobia (fear of vomit) and barely cope when I or hubby is ill. I don't know what I'll do when our LO inevitably gets sick. I won't be able to look after him/her without getting sick myself :cry:


----------



## KatienSam

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH scan TOMORROW AT 10.00am 23 hours to go!!! wow!!!

MM i went to sharm el sheik last year, we went in August and it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hot! i couldnt stay out during the hottest part of the day coz i got so dizzy. it was lovely though, we went snorkeling and it was amazing! everyone got ill tho, but everyone i know that has been got some sort of stomach bug -make sure you run the shower for a few mins before you get in! we hope to take baby away september time but only to europe somewhere!!

Louiselou - im sure everything will be ok, your blood pressure naturally rises at the end of 2nd tri, but they prob just want to check that it remains stable and that that is the norm for your pregnant body! it wouldnt be classed as high under normal circumstances!

well i best get ready to view some houses today... i hope today goes quickly i want to see my baby tomorrow!! il be in bed by 9 trying to get to sleep so it comes around quickly lol xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Gemma - Hope Layla is better soon :hugs:

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Katie and Gemma, bet they will be great xxx

Lou the magic numbers for pregnancy bp to be concerned over is 140/90. I have to say your midwife is right to be slightly concerned. Although your bp does naturally rise towards the end of 2nd tri above 140/90 is not good. I am sure if it is still high before you go she can get you some medication to control it so don't panic hun. I take Methyldoper for my high bp and mine is really high. When on pills it's about 120/75! It will be fine I'm sure and your wedding will be stress free xxx


----------



## jojo1974

whooooooo a wedding how nice congrats xx , good luck with the scans ladies i want one but just havent got the money:cry: sorry dont no much about high blood pressure iv always ad slightly low blood pressure , hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## lolly101

Louiselou... my BP has always been low...it's higher now..like the others say your midwife is just being cautious cos she knows you going away..Have a fantastic time!!! We just had some custs come back today from Mexico they are sooooo brown!!! They said weather lovely out there at mo!!!

MM and Katie enjoy your scans tomorrow!!! I'd be soo excited too!!!

Shifter I have a fear of sickness too, it makes me heave and gag but when it's your baby its not so bad somehow!!! Like a pooey nappy, can only do my own childs no-one elses!!!:rofl:

:hugs: to you all have a good weekend.. I have my work do tomorrow(Last weeks fiasco was the company one tomorrow is our own branch one we've organised). I had a lovely dress I got for wedding a couple of months ago. I've just tried it on and it's too small!!!(AND its a mat dress!) so I have to ask my manager if I can sneak out of work tomorrow to get a new dress!!!:rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

Good luck with scans Ladies!!! :)

Hope everyone isnt suffering too much with BP and symptoms :hugs:

Weddings.... Christmas ... Births its all go now!!!

I have ONE maternity outfit (New Look) for the xmas period, below if you can make it out.. all other times its jeans and tops :)

Jingle all the Way :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







27112008073a.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mummymadness

hope evry ones well .

I no nothing about bp iam afraid Lucy hun , But should imagine mw is just been of the safe side **Hugs** .

Hope you manage ok with your fear Holly hun , I read this article before on this . And allot of people say they coped much better than they expected once baby arrived :) .

Are you excited katie ?? , Iam soooo excited and hope i can sleep tonight .

Layla had the day off school , She cried like crazy when we got there .. So i put in the car with me and took her home . Shes pale with a little temp , But no more sickness thank god .

Finnleys lots better , Allthow for some reason he has just come up with thrush in his mouth ! , Dr thinks maybe as hes been ill thats why . But he has some meds now . No wonder he wasnt eating bless him awwwwww .

Wooooooo g wizz what a lovely bump hun sooo cute :) .

Were going to eygpt in October katie hun and laylas half spanish and hendles heat sooo wel so iam hoping everythings ok , Is there lots to do there ? . x .


----------



## Gwizz

Just thought I'd add.... I went on a Nile cruise for a week then a week in a hotel in January 07 - very hot even in january! Went with my mum, you guys should love it. Just be careful of the 'dirty men' and the people trying to sell you stuff wherever you go - can get intimidating but theres plenty of security so u'll be fine. Oh and disinfect your hands EVERYTIME you handle the money - carries the dirrreah bug!

Big hugs for Lucy and Holly. Hope Layla and Finnley get well soon MM - and again good luck with the scans ladies.

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Right off to bed i go , Ohhhhhh next time i update will be with 4D scan to show yayyy .

Kids been good slept well bless them .

Aswell as lots of good wish vibes for myself , lots for you too Katie hun :) . Have a great day . xxxxx .


----------



## beancounter

Running in to scream good luck at the scannees
I hope I have the right day!!

My ribs hurt!! Ow, Why?? Can they be stretching or something??


----------



## Logiebear

Enjoy today Gemm and Katie xxx

I'm off to a wedding today, all day and free food!! Love it!! Will not be back on til tomorrow xxx


----------



## Shifter

Enjoy your scans ladies! Report back asap!

Bean - your ribs move up your body and get closer together to make room for your uterus. I get stretching pains up my sides from it. They can move as much as 5cm throughout the pregnancy!!!

Why oh why ladies, do I have to tell a 29 year old man to shower and brush his teeth the morning after a night out? Why?! He should know this by now.

We have friends staying with us, so it's not like it's just me he's offending with his smell! :hissy:

But I'm not really that mad, because I met his new work colleagues last night at his work xmas party and his Section Manager told me that hubby is doing very well *wink*, as in, appraisals at the end of January will probably look good for him. I also found out more about his promotion - don't remember if I mentioned that at the time, he got promoted after 2 weeks in the job, not a big one, just got made deputy team leader, so no extra money or formal job title change, but quite a bit of extra responsibility. Well turns out he has been put in charge of the team members on his floor, as the actual team leader and some of the team sit on a different floor! I'm so proud of him!


----------



## jms895

beancounter said:


> Running in to scream good luck at the scannees
> I hope I have the right day!!
> 
> My ribs hurt!! Ow, Why?? Can they be stretching or something??

Same here!! Told the MW and she reckons they give way a bit for the baby and its normal, hurts though ay!! ?? :lol:


----------



## jms895

Shifter that is great news!! :hugs: Bless your hubby working hard x

Katie and MM good luck and cant wait to see the piccies

Gwizz, beautiful bump, I think you are a nice size hun! x

Beancounter - relax those ribs, a bit of retail therapy may help :lol:

I am going B&Q later for my fella to get a tennon saw (whatever that is??!!) ehh??

Also see my best mate its her Bday.

Going Lincoln Xmas market tomorrow, cant wait :lol:

Have a nice day girls xx


----------



## jms895

Katie and MM - where are you?? Want to see scan pics!!

Been quiet on here today......


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hope everyones doing great , iv ad a lazy day today and put the xmas tree up feels more like christmas now lol . im ready for watching x factor wonder who will be out tonight , looking forward to seeing scan pics xxxxx


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Enjoy your scans ladies! Report back asap!
> 
> Bean - your ribs move up your body and get closer together to make room for your uterus. I get stretching pains up my sides from it. They can move as much as 5cm throughout the pregnancy!!!

I thought so :( I think that the baby is moving into my chest since im not growing out that much. It really, really hurts. Especially when I have heartburn for double the burning ow ow pain.

Good call on your OH doing well at work :D (even though he is a stinker :rofl:)

jms- I did go into lyndhurst and found a really cheap bookshop thier and bought me a nice book called 'the secret language of birds' and my OH stole it back off me and gave me a tenner because he doesnt know what to get me for christmas. I have popped a couple of things on his amazon wishlist too ;)

oh and we got a little tree today :D


----------



## jms895

Anyone watching strictly?


----------



## mummymadness

hi ladies sorry for late reply , Have posted in second tri .

But to my friends in here , Meet my little man :) .

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/Picture001.jpg


----------



## jms895

Awwwww he is beautiful mummymadness, bet it was lovely!!!!!!!!! Congrats

Cant wait for mine :cloud9:


----------



## mummymadness

He kept frowning at us lol .

He was like let me sleep lol , It was truley amazing . I cannot even explain what it was like .

Iam now sooo shattered from the driving etc , But every moment was majical . Thanks girls .

I wish i knew how to show you the video or a clip of it i have . x x .


----------



## FierceAngel

anyone looking for a facebook buddy?

xx


----------



## KatienSam

i have posted my 4D pics in my journal, i got a total of 45 pictures but only posted a few! got 20 mins of video as well, baby was very naughty and wouldnt move its hands from its face but i had 3 goes of going for a walk/wee/drink/chocolate and we eventually got a few really amazing pictures, my little one is just perfect, i totally bonded and felt totally in love just seeing my baby laying there yawning, blinking and playing with its feet. comparing its features to me and OH was pretty cool too, its a good mix, my nose, and stubborn-ness, and OHs lips and chin. totally amazing!!

im just going to flick through these pics for the rest of my pregnancy i think... only 12 weeks until i can hold baby! amazing, cannot wait!! xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Sooooooo glad it went well hun .
Isnt it just amazing , We got dvd too . But for the life of me dont know how to upload lol .

Glad baby looks like you and OH and you bonded so well , Did you stay team yallow hun 
?. x .


----------



## KatienSam

yes im still team yellow! its actually really exciting now because everyone thinks different!!! everyone wants to know and so is really excited about it, think my best friend is more impatient than me for knowing, she had a right hissy fit when i said we didnt find out lol xxx


----------



## jms895

Looked at your pics, lovely!! Bet it was sooooo nice x


----------



## Logiebear

I had a lovely time at the wedding yesterday and was totally shattered when I got in at 10.30pm. Glad the scan went well Gemma and Katie and your pics are great, both of you. 

13 weeks tomorrow until my section now!! And I have another scan in 2 weeks 3 days! So much to lookforward to that I have forgotten about Christmas lol


----------



## mummymadness

i carnt believe its only 13 weeks untill your section hun , That makes it sound sooo close .
Glad the wedding went well , even if tyring lol .

I thought little girl when i took a nosey at your 4D pics katie hun , But thats just a hunch no realy guess lol .

Hope everyones well . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

glad the scans went well girls :) haven't had a proper catch up of all posts yet but hopefully get there at some stage today! hehe

hope everyone's well :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Glad your scans went well ladies - am going to try to book mine for when we get back at Christmas. Am very impressed you managed to stay yellow katie!

Hop everyone's having nice weekends. Am having problems keeping up with this thread, so apologies to all the people I've not congratulated/comiserated etc :)


----------



## KatienSam

baby was really big compared to when we last saw it! it had big chubby arms lol!!

i have just cooked a HUGE mustard beef roast dinner and i seriously dont think i am going to move for a WEEK, my OH is laying face down on the sofa moaning because he cant move lol!! my belly is going to explode i think lol

28 weeks for me now, nearly at that good old 30 mark, cant wait to have single figure weeks left!

have a lovely relaxing sunday night ladies xxxx


----------



## lousielou

Oh my word Katie - I can't believe you're 28 weeks already!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls

Scan pics are great bet you are both on :cloud9:,
Hope your little ones are feeling better MM, hope your BP is down for you when you go back to see MW Lou, probably just nerves, Glad you had a good time at the wedding Logie and omg just 13 weeks till you meet your little bundle that makes it seem so near now...:), Congrats on the 28 week mark Katie.
Hope you all enjoy the rest of whts left of the weekend, 

take care all

Claire xx


----------



## Shifter

Lovely scan pics ladies!

Katie, it really is the start of the count down now isn't it? With such a short time left. I can't believe how quickly the last six months have gone. It's crazy. It was our house warming party last night so I found myself saying to people all night that I am 6 months along. Put like that it really does seem like the wait is nearly over!


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwwww the scan pics are great bet your both on :cloud9: i want to go and av one but oh says no :hissy: :cry: he thinks it will spoil the day :hissy: , im getting a bit worried as iv got to go and see the consultant tomorrow iv got a cyst on my right overy which is getting bigger and if it gets much more bigger i might av to have a op :hissy::cry: but on the positive side i will av another scan so will see bubba again :cloud9: , hope you ladies have ad a nice day im going to curl up on the sofa and watch a dvd xxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

I hope everything's ok jojo :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every thing goes well jojo :) .

Hope every ones well .

As some may remember today was the meal at OH grandparents for his nannas birthday , And i was worried .
well it went fab :) , Everyone loved the 4D pics .. Aunty barbra got drunk on sherry lol , OH aunties and uncles were real welcoming i was very impressed with the whole day .

allthow mum said finnley played up all day , She said layla was as good as gold and finnley was a devil and went crazy (He really is hard work lol) . xx x.


----------



## Shifter

Glad you had a good day MM


----------



## lolly101

WOW!!! Katie and MM your pics are amazing!!! I'm so glad you enjoyed them!!!:hugs:
Glad too MM you had a good day at the rellies!!!
Jojo hope everything is well with you.

Our night last night was fab!!! made up for last wekends fiasco!!! We had a ride in a stretch limo and blasted "here come the girls " out of the window!!!

anyway gonna get off here now and watch Take that on the tv!!!

think I'm off to tri 3 tomorrow too!!!! Woo hoo!!!!

Have good eves everyone


----------



## Logiebear

Posted in second tri - I spent most of the day in bloody hospital today as I have not been feeling right! I explain it all on my thread any way! But I am not happy bunny. All I have done is cry today! I missed my kids beyond words as I didn't see them much yesterday and then today too, it was so awful:cry:

Glad everyone seems to be having a good weekend, hope your party went well shifter xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Logie i missed your thread hun .

I would of text to see you were ok , If i had known . I hope you get better soon . xxxx .

Lolly the limo sounds fun, What a treat :) :) . xx .


----------



## LittleBee

Bad luck for me...no pics with this scan too.. baby was hiding his head with his hands and was totally on his back..He only showed us his balls- by the way huge- and his legs. We only saw part of the nose and then he hide it..
I think he's very shy and doesn't want fotos. Plus...the doctor's dvd player was damaged the time we went for the scan..sooo bad luck. So..no dvd too. I wanted to cry that day, I was so sad. I have no real pic of my first baby, only the 17th week scan. My hospital GP wants to see me in 2 weeks just to reassure baby's health and I hope he turns for a quick pic! But he will be big and who knows...
That's all..


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Sorry you didnt get a pic hun. Bless you, but not all that long now until we see them in the flesh hey.
xxx
:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww little bee , So sorry you didnt get a piccy .

He sounds such a cute little shy boy , Fingers and toes crossed next scan you get a quick piccy :) .

A massive congrats to lots of girls , I know lots of girls are going in to the last and final 3rd tri whoooooo im going over i think ill go in 2 days im soooooooo excited lol . xx x.


----------



## KatienSam

MM come over tomorrow when u move up a box!

sorry u didnt get a pic Littlebee (babys balls look huge dont they, they are all swollen from being in the water lol)!

I got midwife tomorrow, blood tests and the dreaded anti d injection :( that is a milestone for me tho, when she booked them i felt like that was preparing for birth and near the end and its now TOMORROW?! how did that happen?!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

well ticker is officially 1 day out lol , Its done american time . So thats making me due 12th instead of 13th . But iam going to jump in soon im sooooo excited i cannot wait .

Good luck at mw Katie hun , glad you made the big milestone . xxxx .


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwww little bee sorry you dint get a pic :hug:xx wow another one moving to the third tri i carnt wait , im getting abit nervous now my appointment at 1.30 im hoping this bloody cyst as shrunk or gone , on a possitive note i will prob be avin another scan so will see bubba again :cloud9:


----------



## KatienSam

MM you are in your 27th week.... just come over.... ;) lol our March thread in there is very quiet so we need some more people to keep it alive! My ticker is 1 day out as well, im 28 weeks today!

once we are all in third tri we can close this one! that will be a sad day! :( but happy because we have all almost reached the end of our journey! :)

god i cant wait to hold my baby, its getting frustrating watching my belly do super moves i want baby in my arms wiggling! lol

I will keep fingers crossed for good news for you jojo but glad you get to see Mini JoJo, makes the world seem a lovely place just to have a glimpse at our babies eh!

xx


----------



## jms895

Logie hope you are ok hun???? Where is the thread?

How are you Lousielou?

Katie, congats on 28 weeks!


----------



## jms895

LittleBee said:


> Bad luck for me...no pics with this scan too.. baby was hiding his head with his hands and was totally on his back..He only showed us his balls- by the way huge- and his legs. We only saw part of the nose and then he hide it..
> I think he's very shy and doesn't want fotos. Plus...the doctor's dvd player was damaged the time we went for the scan..sooo bad luck. So..no dvd too. I wanted to cry that day, I was so sad. I have no real pic of my first baby, only the 17th week scan. My hospital GP wants to see me in 2 weeks just to reassure baby's health and I hope he turns for a quick pic! But he will be big and who knows...
> That's all..

Awww :hugs: Littlebee, hope you are ok? xx


----------



## lousielou

Hello Ladies :)

Haven't been on here much recently - have been rushing about getting wedding stuff sorted. I'll try to get back on tomorrow, but we fly out 1st thing Wednesday so I have loads to do... and when I get back, I think we'll all be in Third Tri then - BLOODY HELL!! Scary or what?? 

I had my blood pressure done again this morning. Naturally, I had been worrying myself sick and had convinced myself she was going to hospitalise me with preeclampsia... On top of that, I had some bleeding this morning, which was very scary. However, BP was 100/70 which is waaaaaaay down again, and bleeding was probably due to the - ahem - rather enthusiastic :sex: we had first thing this morning. 

Moving swiftly on...!

Little Bee - sorry you didn't get a photo from you little camera shy bubba hun! Jojo - hope your appointment went well :) 

Oooh, and to take the edge off from having to come back to the c-c-c-cold, I've booked a 4d scan for 27th december - am very excited already!!!! :D

Hope you're all having good Mondays ladies! Xxx


----------



## tiggertea

glad to hear all worked out with the BP lucy! enjoy your big day if i don't get the chance to say it before then! :hugs:

hope your appt went well jojo.


----------



## Shifter

Have a great time Lou!!


----------



## mummymadness

have fun on holiday hun , Glad to hear bp went down .

You have convinced me Katie lol (Twisted my arm) , I shalll be promtly arriving in 3rd tri tommorrow yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy .

Just going to say my goodbyes in 2nd tri tonight and i will be there bright eyed and bushy tailed lol .

Hope every ones well . xxx .


----------



## jms895

MM congrats on 3rd tri!! well nearly....... :lol:

Lucy - have a greeeeaaaaattttt wedding and hol hun xx


----------



## lolly101

LouiseLou have a FAB wedding and holiday!! Can't wait to see pics!!! Glad you BP has sorted itself out...mine was 114/45 today...told its ok to be that low....????? We also had bleeding hun at 17 weeks for the same reason as you:blush: we are more gentle now!:rofl:

KatieandSam I have found you on 3rd tri!! I feel like it is soooo much closer now!!! I'm glad to see big bumps too... I'm outgrowing all my mat clothes..it's nice to see other ladies the same size as me!!!

ope your appt went well jojo and you enjoyed your scan.. I got one thurs 18th dec can't wait!!! Want to check again to make sure baby a girl!! I bought so much pink stuff....:happydance:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all appointment went ok got to go back in jan wen im 28 weeks for a scan i thought they would give me more information about wot can happen etc etc but left there not really knowing nowt , so no scan no information lol been on sofa since i got back with a killer headache , hope you ladies are all ok xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Well after spending Sunday in hosp they told me they don't know what's wrong and I should go back on fri to see my obgyn so I am! I have slept for barely and hour at a time at night for over a week now and I am so exhausted. Feel like a zombie and have loads to do for Christmas. Just need to sleep for a few hours!! Between palpatations and nightmares and shooting leg cramps I have been jumping out of bed and generally crying in my sleep! 

My blood sugars have been up and I just feel so sad all the time. I was crying over a roast chicken yesterday lol. 

Hope you are all having a better time than me right now lol. Only 2 weeks til my next scan on Christmas Eve and 13 weeks yesterday until my section!!


----------



## Logiebear

Sorry, I meant to say, I hope your wedding is amazing and can't wait to see pics louiselou xxx


lol at Lolly, I am the same, I have been given soooooooooo ,uch pink stuff and I have bought her first outfit etc so need some reassurance that she is a she :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Aww Logie, I hope you get to the bottom of it. It really could be panic attacks. Do you have a history of depression hun? Antenatal depression is really common but not really talked about as much as post-natal depression. I hope your doc can get you sorted :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

aw logie :hugs:
hope your obgyn can shed some light on the situation.


----------



## jms895

Logie, dont worry hun it will all be fine I just know it :hugs: xxx

How is everyone today??


----------



## Shifter

I have a cold :hissy: :cry:


----------



## jms895

Oh dear Shifter thats cr*p! At least its now and not Xmas Day though hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Oh dear Shifter thats cr*p! At least its now and not Xmas Day though hun :hugs: xx

True, but it had better pass quickly - this weekend me, hubby, my mum and brother are driving up to Scotland to visit my niece. I'm not looking forward to the long drive much as it is. :cry: hubby seems to be coming down with it too so it could really spoil the weekend :cry:


----------



## katycam

hey all im due in march, only just found these message boards :)


----------



## KatienSam

welcome katycam what is your due date etc? i will add you to the thread in third tri... 

thats 52 due in March now i believe!

shifter - i hope you get rid of that cold!! seems to be a lot going around of cold/flu!!

im waiting to go to the hospital and im actually really scared about my anti D :( think its going to hurt loads :'(


----------



## Shifter

Aww Katie, I hope your anti-D is ok :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with the anti-d Katie!

welcome katycam.

shifter - hope that cold is well gone by the weekend!


as for me? I had mw appt this morning and think all's well (the community mws are being kinda off with me since we opted for additional private care) they don't tell me much!! All was well at last consultant appt just over a week ago so don't think much has changed really!

Aside from that, it's our work xmas dinner tonight and i'm not much looking forward to it. aw well - free food!!!


----------



## jms895

I am going to the docs in half hour, am scared. Like Logie I been having a pounding heart that is racing through my body and head ache all morning feel like head is gonna explode, waking up feeling breathless. Scared :cry: and dont feel well at all. Wish me luck girls xx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Logie I hope those leg cramps go soon. I had them real bad with dan. this time I have religiously ate a banana every day(My sil is diabetic and she has to eat them nearly green!!) and I do leg stretches every day too. I put one leg out in front of me diagonal, then bend my toes back up towards me. Or I put one leg behind me diagonal, on the floor and lean forward to feel a stretch.So far I haven't had any cramps..... I hope you manage to sleep hun, I have been tired this week and cry at lots... even the hoover!!:hugs:

Jojo I hope your headache goes:hugs:

Good luck at the Docs JMS:hugs: hope he can find out whats wrong with you

Holly hope your cold is leaving you soon:hugs:. Stay warm and try and relax:hugs:

Kaycam welcome to the March buddies!!!

KatieandSam hope you anti d went ok..I got mine next week tell me how it goes...:hugs:

I just been to see my little boy in his nativity...yes I cried!!! He remembered all his words and he danced to the songs!!!:cloud9:

MM - Holby tonight!!!:rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Hope it's nothing serious Jade :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwww hope everyone feels better soon:hug: , i woke up feeling better today but iv done no cleaning or anything just chilled , let us no how the anti d goes ive got mine on jan 6 th not looking forward to it i hate needles . xxxx


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

How are we all doing? Nothing new with me other than bump using my bladder like a trampoline and kicking like nothing on earth most evenings, 

Welcome Katycam, good luck over in 3rd Tri MM, Sorry your not feeling too good Logie missed the thread in 2nd tri, hope your feeling better soon :hugs:, have a lovely wedding and holiday Lou, Good luck with the Dr Jms, Hope your anti d went ok Katie, and hope you get rid of that nasty cold soon shifter nothing worse than a winter cold they always seem to take forever to clear up :hugs:, Hope your works xmas dinner goes well Debz

Take care all

Claire xx


----------



## katycam

my due date is 26th march, we are having a little boy.what is anti d??


----------



## mummymadness

Wowzies i missed loads today .

Well , i have tried to read whos up to what if i miss any one i am sorry .

Holly hun i do hope the cold passes , Its awfull i am full of it and hoping its a good thing as it will be out of the way by xmas , and at least the kids are better now :) .

Lolly , i am looking forward to holby tonight whoooo , I watched spooks lastnight and was disapointed by the season finalie . I bet your son looked adorable at the play , Laylas is next Tuesday i feel like a proud mother goose lol .

Jade hun , Please let us know when you are home and i hope its good news . xx .

Logie , Sweets you can text me anytime hun , If you feel down and nakered come have a whinge to me :) .

Ohhh and welcome aboard Katy cam were all friendly here its great .

Right now time for my massive moan ** Warning its a big moan lol ** .

The landlord finally came around to do the damp i have been complaining about since March !! , He has bamboozled my living room so i spent the day visiting people and in the car as i couldnt get in the living room ! .

He has left an awfull mess and bare brick everywhere ! , He doesnt know if it will all be finished in time for xmas :( .

I have a horrid brick thing in my room , Like a wall with sides that the tv go on near the fire if you get what i mean lol , He promised me he would take this out as it looks unsightly ! , No wtoday when i have ordered a new living room carpet he has refused saying its too much of a big job ! , So all my nice new room and carpet are going to be stuck round this horrid brick !.
Iam fulll of cold and sore throat , And just generaly peed off today lol .

On the good side the kids are better and been as good as gold .

Phewwwwwwwwwwww i feel better for that rant lol . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

my anti D stung a little bit :( 

i ended up spending 2 hours there as they wanted to do a growth scan as bump was small, baby weighed in at a healthy 2lb 4oz and we saw between its legs and didnt see a willy shaped object but told the lady not to tell us... now im more frustrated lol!! we are yellow with a tinge of pink at the moment lol!!

xx


----------



## lolly101

Katie glad the anti d wasn't as bad as you thought...How lovely having another scan!!! 8 days til our next one! woo hoo!!! You are very strong to stay on team yellow!!! (even if its nearly a team pink:rofl:)

Katycam anti d is when your blood type is rhesus negative. You have to have anti d injection twice 28 weeks and I think 34-36 weeks... If your baby has positive blood group your blood can reject the positive blood flowing into yours and baby and you can be VERY ill....It's more to protect any future babies you may have aswell....

MM what a tosser your landlord is......I can't believe what he is like....Is it worth going to CAB to see if he HAS to do something??? Glad the kids are better now!!

Tiggertea I forgot to wish you a lovely evening..hope you enjoy.x


----------



## Shifter

MM - Oh no! I agree it might be worth talking to CAB :hugs:

I'm really, really good tonight... really over the moon. Hubby treated me to a few new tops to cover the bump and keep it warm and I got some very good and exhilarating news... am posting it in 3rd tri (did I just sy that?!), come have a look!

What a tease I am!


----------



## aurora32

Big Gz Shifter on getting your degree bet you are over the moon all your hard work has paid off, well done :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shifter

aurora32 said:


> Big Gz Shifter on getting your degree bet you are over the moon all your hard work has paid off, well done :hugs::hugs:

Thanks  It more than makes up for the cold and the thrush that also arrived today :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I posted in 3rd trimester too hun , Soooo please for you . The brains of the family :) .

Iam just saying night girls , My heads spinning from the landlord .. And this flu is getting worse :( , I know i shouldnt of but i had some cough medicine tonight , I just had to do something as it was hurtingc oughing sooo much .

Ill see how iam in the morning . xx .


----------



## Deb_baby

hope use are all well, my baby is due 15th march 09.
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome Deb .

I give up on the sleeping idea , My nose is tooo stuffy to sleep arghhhhh .

Iam drinking tea and lemon instead :) .


----------



## beancounter

Oooh yay. This thread isbecoming overrun with Deb's. We shall take over the world. 
Looks like everyone has been busy!
shifter- congrats :D
MM- I had alandlord like that. The house just got mouldier and mouldier, and his attempts to 'fix' things were laughable. Either that or inclined to make me cry. I got really ill being in the mouldy damp all the time, so we moved. Never been happier! this house is way more expensive, but I have an upstairs, a little garden, a studio, and am health. OH said it's worth it because we are so much happier.

everyone else- sorry I forgot you! Not short term memory. Glad lou BP is down- student MW took mine yesterday, it hurt like **** and was really high so the proper MW had to re do it and it was back to being low. Anti D next week :(

hope jade is well. I am sold out of stock and my suppliers are all being CRAP so i think that's the end of my busy streak now. I did earn a lot though- have to be betterprepared next year :D
xx


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning!! Still worse my backache, I can't walk anymore...I think I need a walking stick like grannies!! Does anyone else suffer from backache?


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> Oooh yay. This thread isbecoming overrun with Deb's. We shall take over the world.

reply to that? - muahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (evil plotting laughter!)


mm - hope you feel better soon and get yor landlord to get his act together!

congrats on the degree shifter! :hugs:

bee - i get backache at times but it's not constant (thankfully!) i've found heat packs help a little...

deb - welcome!


as for me? work dinner went ok. was a really late night and i have to go in today. really tired coz hubby's alarm goes off at 5am and I couldn't get back to sleep. what can ya do!!! lol aside from that al's fine and dandy so far! hope you all have a great day. talk later :)


----------



## Logiebear

Well after many nights of sleeplessness it has finally got worse!!!! That's right, I can't believe it, I got no sleep last night. My leg cramps were every 30 mins ish I was jumping out of bed, hurting my tummy muscles and crying walking round the bedroom. So this morning I feel sick, tired, achy and like crying ALL day!! I am cold and sooooooooo full of self pity. My blood sugars have shot up again as I can't face food and I know if I feel like this on Fri when I go see obgyn he will want to keep me in and I'm not having it. So do I lie to him or be honest and run the risk??


----------



## Shifter

MM - I really hope your flu clears up and your landlord gets his arse in gear :hugs:

Welcome Deb!

I had the best night's sleep I've had in weeks last night! Just goes to show how much of it was stress and worry! Although I might take that back tomorrow if I don't sleep well tonight :rofl:

And just to continue the run of good form; the made to order curtains I ordered for our big bay window _weeks_ ago were delivered 20 minutes ago :happydance: finally we can have some privacy in the living room and a much warmer house!


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> Well after many nights of sleeplessness it has finally got worse!!!! That's right, I can't believe it, I got no sleep last night. My leg cramps were every 30 mins ish I was jumping out of bed, hurting my tummy muscles and crying walking round the bedroom. So this morning I feel sick, tired, achy and like crying ALL day!! I am cold and sooooooooo full of self pity. My blood sugars have shot up again as I can't face food and I know if I feel like this on Fri when I go see obgyn he will want to keep me in and I'm not having it. So do I lie to him or be honest and run the risk??

*smack hand* you tell him exactly what's up hun, you know that. You have to look after yours and baby's health, even if it does mean being admitted to hospital.

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

yes, tell him. I'm pretty sure they can't *force* you to stay in hospital unless you are sectioned or something, anyway. so do be honest and sorry you are suffering so much :hugs:

I didnt sleep that well, because I dreamt I had a little girl, who fell off the bed and turned into a cat. This is all my husbands fault.


----------



## mummymadness

Just a quick update girls , I feel worse today soooo poorly . OH has taken the day off work to take layla to school for me .
The landlords doing more drilling and hammering today worse than yesterday , And i canot get in my living room .
I wanted to be excited today as the new tv is comming later but im not :( .

Sooo glad you have privacy now Holly :) .

Logie you make sure you tell them whats wrong , You shouldnt suffer in silence and they cannot keep just fobbing you off , xxxxxx .


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> Big Gz Shifter on getting your degree bet you are over the moon all your hard work has paid off, well done :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks  It more than makes up for the cold and the thrush that also arrived today :rofl:Click to expand...


Awww no hunn thats the pits nothing worse than itchy bits especially when y ou can t get at it, hope you are feeling better soon....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Logiebear said:


> Well after many nights of sleeplessness it has finally got worse!!!! That's right, I can't believe it, I got no sleep last night. My leg cramps were every 30 mins ish I was jumping out of bed, hurting my tummy muscles and crying walking round the bedroom. So this morning I feel sick, tired, achy and like crying ALL day!! I am cold and sooooooooo full of self pity. My blood sugars have shot up again as I can't face food and I know if I feel like this on Fri when I go see obgyn he will want to keep me in and I'm not having it. So do I lie to him or be honest and run the risk??

As miserable as it may all seem Logie you would be better being honest with them hunn so they can try get to the bottom of what is making you feel so rotton, hope you are feeling better soon :hugs::hugs:
Hope you get over the flu soon too MM, nothing worse than feeling ill and not being able to do anything about it.


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks for your advice everyone. I will tell him I'm not staying in though as there is nothing worse than staying away from what is familiar when you feel ill. I'm sorry I missed everyone elses news the past few days but I am feeling so selfish and ill, it's ahrd to think about chatting iykwim. 

MM I really hope you feel better soon hun and I'm right there with ya xxx

Hiya to the 2 newbies and roll on March! It only 89 days until my section now!!


----------



## lolly101

Evening guys

Shifter I hope you are feeling better today.... Fab bout your degree!! and the curtains!!! WOO HOO!:happydance:

MM hope you are on the mend soon and your new TV makes you feel a bit better

Logie you must let them look after you....Tell them you don't want to stay in hosp but they must treat you...if it helps you feel better its imp you get it sorted:hugs:

welcome to our 3 new ladies is that 54 now????:happydance:

Beancounter tell you OH not to put ideas in your head bout baby...they should know what we are like:rofl:

Gotta go and do the tea Dans aunty is due over soon , she has been watching his nativity and I'm sure they will be starving!!:argh:


----------



## jojo1974

aaaaaahhhhhh bless hope you all who isnt well feels better soon :hug: :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

oooh dear everyone seems to be ill, i wasnt feeling too great yesterday and ended up playing animal crossing for hours in bed while OH brought me up snacks and drinks ha ha!

i feel a bit better this morning but still very tired!

11th december now, christmas is creeping up... as are our little babies!

hope you are all feeling ok this morning

xxx


----------



## aurora32

Morning girls,

Hope those feeling under the weather are feeling better today....:), Agreed Katie xmas is 2 weeks today cant believe the year has gone by so fast.

Just noticed im into double digits on my ticker....:happydance: :happydance: so omg yes little :baby: arrivals are certainly creeping up on us fast....:)

Have a nice day girls


Claire xx


----------



## Shifter

I'm still a gribbly mess today, and hubby has come down with full on man flu now! It's all right, just got to drive to Scotland tomorrow!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls ...

Iam afraid iam no better , Thats why i have been a little quiet on here :( . The landlord is still drilling its going through my head and me and the kids are living upstairs , The kids are been great helping to look after me , And iam going to the docs today i need some kind of medicine to help try cure this its really getting me down .

I hope every one else who is under the weather gets better soon , TV came looks great but while landlord still hasnt finished its in a box in my bedroom :( .


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> I'm still a gribbly mess today, and hubby has come down with full on man flu now! It's all right, just got to drive to Scotland tomorrow!

Hope the drive up here to Scotland isnt too bad for you hunn, its a long drive i know did it a few times before finally moved up here 18 years ago, as was born and bred in West Yorks, Otley to be exact.


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Big :hug: MM, I hope the doc can give you something to make life more bearable.

What a small world aurora! My folks live just outside Otley! My mum and brother have been doing the drive up to Carnoustie every month/other month for seven years to visit my niece. I've only seen her about four times since she was three, having been living in Bristol all that time. I'm looking forward to being that bit closer and able to go see her more. It'll be nice for her to see her cousin as much as possible after s/he arrives!


----------



## aurora32

Definately a small world...:) well hope the weather is good for the drive up for you.....:)

:hug:


----------



## katycam

how is everyone today? i'm happy, my fiance has just text to say he has he pre-tour leave from tomorrow until 5th january. So i get to see him tomorrow night and then for a few weeks. It will be nice to spend more than just on weekend with him. Im petrified about him going to afghanistan though. He's going to miss our sons birth. I havent been sleeping because i am getting stressed about it. The doctor has signed me off work for 2 weeks, and then im on maternity leave so at least i dont have to stress about work as well.


----------



## aurora32

Awww Katy can understand your worries about oh going out to Afganistan and for missing bubs birth, just have to make the most of the time you have with him just now and try not to stress out too much. Take it you have another birthing partner? if so can the not take a video of it for him.....:)


:hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

aurora32, small world, i'm orginally from aberdeen and now living in north yorkshire in threshfield/grassington.

Aah i got a drive up to Aberdeen next week, fiance got work interview so im going to go get my gender scan while up there, is it worth getting a 3d one? I been put on maternity leave from sunday, my boss is fiance brother and he's getting worried about my constant back pains. Hope everyone else is feeling better soon,

xx


----------



## katycam

aurora32 said:


> Awww Katy can understand your worries about oh going out to Afganistan and for missing bubs birth, just have to make the most of the time you have with him just now and try not to stress out too much. Take it you have another birthing partner? if so can the not take a video of it for him.....:)
> 
> 
> :hug:

My mum is going to be my birthing partner but its not the same :(


----------



## aurora32

QUOTE=katycam;1231259]


aurora32 said:


> Awww Katy can understand your worries about oh going out to Afganistan and for missing bubs birth, just have to make the most of the time you have with him just now and try not to stress out too much. Take it you have another birthing partner? if so can the not take a video of it for him.....:)

My mum is going to be my birthing partner but its not the same :([/QUOTE]

Know what you mean, my little boy who is now 2 1/2 i went through birth on my own as i was induced and oh was sent home until i was in established labour then they couldnt get a hold of him so they said as it was middle of the night when i got going and id just had him when oh fell through the matty doors i didnt know whether to shout or :hissy: so i know exactly how you feel oh was with you at the start only seems right he should be there at the end....:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> aurora32, small world, i'm orginally from aberdeen and now living in north yorkshire in threshfield/grassington.
> 
> Aah i got a drive up to Aberdeen next week, fiance got work interview so im going to go get my gender scan while up there, is it worth getting a 3d one? I been put on maternity leave from sunday, my boss is fiance brother and he's getting worried about my constant back pains. Hope everyone else is feeling better soon,
> 
> xx

It is a small world, had close friends in grassington when lived down there, hope the drive up to Aberdeen is a good one for you next week quite a long haul. I dont know gender of my bubs as Aberdeen dont tell :cry: although think it may be a girl as 2 stripes were spotted during 20 week scan, so it will be a surprise as i personally think paying £80-£100+ to get gender scans etc is a waste of money when the money can be better spent at such an expensive time, maybe im just a scrooge (ba humbug) but just how i feel...:) everyone is different though


----------



## Shifter

Everyone feels differently about finding out the sex (which is different from gender btw). It's up to you, but I'm inclined to say that paying for a private sexing scan is a bit of a waste of money tbh.


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks Holly , Doc sorted me out with some of theese sachet things for colds wich are ok to have in pregnancy thank the lord , As i couldnt cope any more .
I have had one wich has soothed my throat a little . The cough is scary i swear i am going to cough the baby out lol .

Caty iam so sorry to hear your OH is going to be away at the birth of your son , I do hope you manage some lovely quality time when hes home shortly thow .
If you ever need a chat or feel down when he is away , Iam allways around for a natter (Well not this week as my voice cannot even raise to tell the kids off lol) .

Ohhh and if any one can remember laylas dancing well after spending £65 she has decided not even ever wearing the new clothes i baught she isnt going any more eeeeeek typical lol , The dance shop only offers credit notes so going to try sell online its my own fault i should of known lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Thanks Holly , Doc sorted me out with some of theese sachet things for colds wich are ok to have in pregnancy thank the lord , As i couldnt cope any more .

Glad to hear it 



mummymadness said:


> I have had one wich has soothed my throat a little . The cough is scary i swear i am going to cough the baby out lol .

I know the feeling! Mine has developed into more of a cough than anything now. It's a horrible feeling in my tummy as the muscles spasm with the cough :wacko:



mummymadness said:


> Caty iam so sorry to hear your OH is going to be away at the birth of your son , I do hope you manage some lovely quality time when hes home shortly thow .
> If you ever need a chat or feel down when he is away , Iam allways around for a natter (Well not this week as my voice cannot even raise to tell the kids off lol) .

Ditto.



mummymadness said:


> Ohhh and if any one can remember laylas dancing well after spending £65 she has decided not even ever wearing the new clothes i baught she isnt going any more eeeeeek typical lol , The dance shop only offers credit notes so going to try sell online its my own fault i should of known lol . xx .

Oh no! Well, no you did wait a little while before buying her the outfit. I hope you get most your money back from selling online :hugs:


----------



## katycam

thanks for being nice everyone, you are all lovely on here, at least i know when im feeling down i have somewhere to come to speak to people and let it off my chest.


----------



## lolly101

Just a quick hello tonight girlies, i have eaten too much choc and I now feel very sick so I am off to bed....

Hope you feel better MM and Holly, colds are bad at the best of times withour being 6 mths pregnant...:hugs:

Katycam enjoy your time with your OH.....:hugs: Like the others said you are always welcome to rant on here... God knows we do it enough!!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies thought id drop by and see how everyone is , iv been struck down with the horrible cold wots goin round got oh of work with it as well , :hug: to everyone else whos not verry well , welcome to katy and deb baby , your due the day before me katy sorry to hear your oh not be there for the birth xxx


----------



## Shifter

Am in a bit of a grump today ladies, cold is now really sore throat and cough :cry: and am fed up with hubby today. In Bristol he always used to put the rubbish and recycling out, without being asked/told :rofl: and he did the washing up while I cooked. They were his little jobs that he was happy to do. Since we moved he has completely stopped helping around the house :hissy:

I know it's hard getting used to new refuse collection days etc, but after six weeks he is still forgetting and the wheelie bins are a bit on the heavy and cumbersome side for me to do. And OK, so we have a dishwasher now, but he just leaves plates, mugs etc on the worktop on top of the dishwasher! Why can't he just take ten extra seconds to put them IN the dishwasher??? :hissy: Never mind the pans that can't go in the dishwasher, I don't think he's hand washed a single item in six weeks!


----------



## beancounter

it's odd isn't it shifter? Mine used to do the vacuuming, but now he doesn't- because we have an upstairs, and it's more difficult. but even more difficult for me!! And more floor I guess. Anyway, he sits there sniffling and I'm not surprised with all the dust! He's promised me housework this weekend, he made a slight complaint and I came out with a torrent of

'I have been working very hard and earning almost as much as you and yet i still make the dinner and do the washing up and carry your child you wanted and give you all the money so you can buy a car and do the christmas shopping and I can't do the housework too because I'm TIRED'

and he let me go to bed, lol. 
hopefully the house will be cleaned by monday, I have a pshrink visiting.


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter said:


> I know it's hard getting used to new refuse collection days etc, but after six weeks he is still forgetting and the wheelie bins are a bit on the heavy and cumbersome side for me to do. And OK, so we have a dishwasher now, but he just leaves plates, mugs etc on the worktop on top of the dishwasher! Why can't he just take ten extra seconds to put them IN the dishwasher??? :hissy: Never mind the pans that can't go in the dishwasher, I don't think he's hand washed a single item in six weeks!

OMG this is my life! ha ha my OH is exactly the same! he is also supposed to clean the cat litter tray out twice a week but keeps 'forgetting' and so the cat ends up peeing on random items around the house :hissy::dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Men = useless, sometimes. Mine wouldn't let me near the litter tray while we were keeping the cats in after the move. I insisted it was ok if I wore rubber gloves but he refused to let me do it. Yet he wouldn't do it without me telling him to!


----------



## aurora32

Definately a man thing, mine is just the same cant see a job even if he were to fall over it and then when i have a moan about it i just get told well you could haves asked, im like "what" have you not got a set of eyes in your head to see what needs doin :dohh:, like having an extra kid at times in fact my youngest little boy is betterat tidying up than his daddy........:rofl:

Hope you girlies that are under the weather feel better soon, ive had a headache for last 2 days and been sneezing and sniffly just hope its not this cold thats going about and if it is it goes by xmas.

have a nice day girls


:hug:


----------



## jms895

Hiya girls sorry not been on, not been very well. Went to the docs Tues as I said with headache and they sent me straight to the hospital, BP was 160/90. Was so scared. Had a raised urate level so thought maybe Pre-eclampsia but its calmed down now. Been resting a few days and off work. Now work are cutting my hours to 4 days a week to cut the stress! Been so worried :cry:
Hope you are all ok? xx


----------



## aurora32

So sorry to hear you havnt been well Jms and that bp was up, ive had headache on and off for last few days and was worried it was my bp as i had pre eclampsia last pg and had to be induced 2 weeks early. hope you are feeling better soon and your bp stays down, plenty of rest......:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Shifter

Sorry to hear about your scare Jade. I hope you feel better for a rest :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thanks girls,. I feel fine now but Tues felt terrible with the headache. Was a little dehydrated too as had been in bed all day. I am taking it easy now though, OH has not let me lift a finger for 3 days bless him. My BP was ok at the hopsital yesterday though. Was just v scared and think the more you worry, the more you stress and it rises more! I just want my little man to be ok! xx
Have you all anything nice planned for weekend?
X factor final :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

im sure your little man will be fine! i have been poorly these last few days but im gradually getting better. they will keep an eye on you to make sure you BP stays down. :hugs:

Im excited about the x factor final but then what will we all watch on a saturday night?! got strictly final next week too i think!

im going to london on sunday for my aunti's surprise 50th lunch! they will be shocked at the size of my belly i think, im only little (and the youngest of the cousins) so will be a bit weird i think!

corr blimey as im writing this the baby is moving around and i have a little bum/head pushing out of my left side and it HURTS, naughty baby!

anyone else get the feeling baby is going to fall out when they sneeze? or like there is something in your minimoo? i've had it the last few days feels uncomfy but it gradually goes after iv sneezed or coughed!

xx

x


----------



## aurora32

Awww lol Katie, my little monkey was, i can only assume kicking down the way last night and i honestly thought its foot was going to come out and i was going to be able to shake his/her foot, ive had a lot of hard kicks and pushes and they take my breath away at times, worse when i get settled at night in bed, i say settled cos i certainly cant get comfy in bed just now, hope you feel better soon and have a nice party on Sunday....:)

:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Hiya ladies, sorry I haven't been around much. I seem to be continually apologising for it atm. Like a few others I am just so ill. I have a cold and a virus which is attacking my entire body, I ache and hurt and cough and sneeze and it's now 2 weeks since I last had more than an hour sleep at night! I went to see my obgyn today to see what he says and there is no reason for the sleeplessness! It has no source so hopefully it will just go and I will get a nights sleep soon. It's just hard trying to look after the kids and rest. Atleast my bp is behaving and the palpatations have stopped! 

Just coughing so hard I have to wear a Tena lady lol Had to use them a few times with coughing and sneezing :rofl: Anyone else had to or is just my super weak pelvic floor after 3 previous kids lol

Glad you are feeling better Jade and your bp has gone down xxx

I am back to see my obgyn next Fri! He'll get sick of me soon lol


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh Jade iam soo glad all that calmed down now , You must been awfully worried .

Holly men ehhh carnt live with them carnt live without them Lol Lol , Leave the pots for a few days and see if he notices the dishwasher doesnt fill its self lol .

Logie sweets iam right with you on this horrid flu bug thing .
Iam even thinking of putting a red cross on the front door to warn every one of the potential germs lol .
I really wish and have everything crossed u get a whole 8 hours nice restfull sleep soon **Hugs** .

I am plodding along OH has been a god send since i have crashed with this flu , I have managed to shake off the headache and achey bone type feeling but i cannot for the life of me shift the runny nose sore lips and coughing to the point , i tore my throat and it bleed last night :( .
House still looks demolished :( , Landlord is busy untill Sunday now he says , So since last week i have been managing like this with bare brick everywhere .
Iam phoning cab Monday morning if he hasnt been i carnt pu tup with it any more . And my nice shiny new plasma posh TV is still in a box in the corner of my bedroom :( .xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## aurora32

Hope you get things sorted tomorrow MM and are feeling better soon.

Good luck for tomorrow Liz for your 4d scan hope it all goes well.
Hope you are feeling better soon Logie.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

I just give up , This morning i have sobbed laughed and now am just mentally nackered .
Landlord came did a little bit then went .
I have had 2 hours sleep :( , I am feeling better but layla threw up all night bless her .

I just cannot handle today at all .

Hope the scan was a nice day liz . x .


----------



## March mummy

I've had the high blood pressure myself recently, 1st time I had just had a major arguement with my now ex boyfriend (babys father) so i put it down to that but when I went back a few weeks later it was still high they had to check it 3 times before they were finally satisfied with it. How it went down in the time I was there is beyond me when I worried more everytime they did my blood pressure ( i dont like the pinching feeling it panics me anyway) and then to say that it was high made me even more nervous.

Have had to go to doctors every two weeks to keep an eye on it but its finally back down to normal which is slightly on the low side apparently but no cause for concern so dont have to constantly spend my day off work going to the doctors and waiting for bloody hours to have my 2 min appointment to check my blood pressure. I say it like this cos it annoys the hell out of me that I have the first appointment of the morning at 8am and yet still watch people seeing other doctors at 9am whilst Im still waiting to see my doctor from 8am, only to eventually go in and within seconds be kicked out again cos they dont have time for you to ask any questions as they are running behind!!!! Now is it me or is that not my fault especially as as I said I book the first appointment of the day, if they not in on time thats not my fault and they should not be booking appointments for that time of the day.

I know I ranting about my doctor but although I say all this I do prefer them to the midwife as so far every appointment I have had is with a different midwife and they dont tell you anything. If I didnt read these posts plus keep updated about pregnancy I wouldnt know anything. I had to tell my midwife I was rhesus negative as they forgot to collect the blood test results from the doctor had the blood tests at 12 week (as suppose to) finally got the results back at 25 weeks. If I hadnt asked about the anti-D they wouldnt have booked me in for it as they didnt realise I was negative err I told them. ANd yes I did know as I have o negative blood so it makes it obvious. When they did fianlly acknowledge the facts they asked if I wanted the jab? I thought you were suppose to have it, especially as the baby could be positive and I could end up attacking him and making him need a blood transfusion when his born. Err Is it just me that thought that ment it was something you should have, thats what the leaflets they gave me said.

Am I jsut being daft.

Ok rant over.

Wow it feels good to et it off my chest.

Sorry all.

Hope all get well soon that been ill and good luck to everyone.
X


----------



## aurora32

No hunn you are not being daft you are 100% correct in all you say and are right to rant, midwives are there to provide us with the care we need to get us and baby safely through pregnancy but unfortunately sometimes it doesnt happen especially with all the cutbacks they have and you certainly dont get the amount or continuity of care you did a few years ago. Not sure about Anti d but think some of the other girls Katieandsam was one have recently had you could confirm with them
hope you get resolve shortly :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

You are 100% correct to be peed off , Some docs and midwifes just dont care enough .

My update is iam feeling allot better layla perked up a bit and since 7pm has been sonked out quiet nooooo sick thank god .
I feel awfull when the kids are ill , Its hard as a mummy to watch .

But iam feeling positive and looking forwrad to tommorrow , xx .


----------



## Logiebear

Hope tomorrow goes great for you Gemma and glad you are feeling a lot better and Layla had perked up. Seems like my kids are getting the flu bug now too so I have many more sleepless nights to look forward to!!

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend and I'm going to bed since Shaun has had me up since 5.10am and hubby has just surfaced lol :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwww no hun yours are getting it too , So sorry .
I hope you manage to get some rest .
Luckily i had a fab nights sleep , Layla is lots better . Allthow right now she is asleep in bed . 
As she has been so sick ,She still doesnt feel like eating so has no energy bless her and is soo tired .
Going to try give her some mash potatoe for tea . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

March Mummy I am the same with my anti d. I have got it thursday but I had to ask them about 4 times if I needed to make an appointment first. They said I didn't need it but I am rhesus neg so I insisited I want it.....

Hope Layla is ok MM:hugs:and you got some sleep


----------



## Logiebear

I have got the feeling that everyone has jumped ship over to the thread in 3rd Tri now! Feeling the cobwebs blowing and the tumble weeds lol


----------



## tiggertea

lol i'm still here logie :hugs: although haven't been around much the past few days!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol were still here .
Im not sure if any one has read the third tri March post .
But pplease please girls , Beware of this sickness bug its horrid . Hit myhouse like a tonne of bricks . Like no bug i have ever had . xxx .


----------



## jojo1974

hi everyone thought id drop in and see how everyone is ? iv not been to great iv ad this horrible cold thats been going round and so as oh (he of course as got man flu lol) , so hows everyone been keeping ? carnt believe its xmas next week and before we know it , it will be jan im hoping then time will fly by till march :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## aurora32

Still here too Logie, hows everyone feeling today? hope you are all feeling a bit better.

:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

i still pop in now and again, not long til we are all over in 3rd tri!

who is left in here to come over? come over as soon as you hit 26+1 lol

xx


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

I was in Scotland for the weekend, but I'm back now. I'll keep posting on this thread until we're all in 3rd tri I think.


----------



## mummymadness

Sooo nice to see you Holly , I hope the weekend was great and you are feeling well .xx .


----------



## Logiebear

I am still to come over, there a couple who use this thread who are after me but not many lol. I am quite happy just waiting my turn for the ticker to say 26+1 lol. Fri is my 3rd Tri start!

Looking forward to my scan on Christmas Eve and see my little girlie again!

Jojo I can't wait for Christmas to be over lol not really but it's my birthday on Jan 2nd so that will be next and then my youngest sons on 16th Jan so I ave a fair bit to keep me busy lmao!

Anyone else have anything to keep them busy after Christmas until your bubs arrives??


----------



## tiggertea

Logiebear said:


> Anyone else have anything to keep them busy after Christmas until your bubs arrives??


my birthday on 13th Jan :) woooo! lol i countdown til xmas then as soon as it hits boxing day i'm all "did you know it's only 2 and a half weeks til my birthday?!" :rofl: poor hubby doesn't have a chance of forgetting!

so we have:
dec - xmas
jan - birthday
feb - valentines
mar - BABY! 


aaaaargh! scary!


----------



## KatienSam

25th dec - christmas
31st dec - New Year
12,19,26 Jan - Parent Craft classes
21st Jan - Anti D
7th Feb - Active Birth class
9th Feb - OH birthday and Best friends birthday
14th Feb - Valentines Day
23rd Feb - Mums birthday
2nd March - Due Date

Plus all the midwife appointments that will start coming thick and fast in the new year!! wow! lots going on for me!

x


----------



## beancounter

hello!
I can't figure out *where* i am supposed to be posting anymore. Having a stressy day today due to a barrage of emails from americans that bought stuff recently and don't understand why it hasn't arrived yet, and I have my anti D shot at the hospital and my OH can't go with me. I hate hospitals :cry: I don't even think I will find my way in :(


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> hello!
> I can't figure out *where* i am supposed to be posting anymore. Having a stressy day today due to a barrage of emails from americans that bought stuff recently and don't understand why it hasn't arrived yet, and I have my anti D shot at the hospital and my OH can't go with me. I hate hospitals :cry: I don't even think I will find my way in :(

:hug:

I know how you feel, you'll be ok though. Just find the main entrance and follow the signs. You can do it.


----------



## Logiebear

I have 24th Dec Scan 
25th Dec Christmas
2nd Jan My b/day
9th Jan Scan
14th Jan Brothers b/day
16th Jan Youngest sons b/day 
23rd Jan Scan
Feb will no doubt bring loads of apps etc then.........
9th March Section Date!

Wow am I gonna be busy lol


----------



## Logiebear

I have my anti D on 9th Jan. I hope it goes ok bean and just focus on what you have to do and nothing around you xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Wow i cannot believe how many of us have Jan birthdays .
Mines the 29th :) . After that valentines day . Then due date whoooo . Its going to go dead quick .

Went to laylas school concert today , Then santa visited them she loved it bless her .
SO many parents and grandparents pushed to the front thow i didnt see it all . What i did see was adorable lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Wow, Logie, you really will be busy! I don't have any events to make the time tick by more quickly. I'll just be sitting around waiting :-o that's why I'm sure it will drag for me after new year :cry:

MM - aww, sorry you didn't get to see everything. Mean parents and grandparents getting in the way of a pregnant woman!


----------



## mummymadness

I know how very dare they Lol Lol ..

She was all excited thow wich was extremley lovely to see , And she (And me) Was sooo very proud she knew every word to every song :) .
She didnt understand why she had to go back to school this afternoon thow lol . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,
Hope everyone is feeling better?
Hope you had a nice time in Scotland Shifter,
We are all goin to be busy then next few weeks,

23rd Dec midwife
25th Dec Xmas
31st Dec Hogmany
5th Jan consultant appont to see if im going to be induced
13th Feb my birthday
14th Feb Valentines
20th March bubs arrival (unless i get induced)

Hopefully this will make time pass a little quicker


----------



## Shifter

aurora32 said:


> 20th March bubs arrival (unless i get induced)

Or thereabouts anyway ;-) don't forget, only 3% of babies arrive on their EDD!


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 20th March bubs arrival (unless i get induced)
> 
> Or thereabouts anyway ;-) don't forget, only 3% of babies arrive on their EDD!Click to expand...

Yep this being number 5 for me and none of the other 4 arriving on time i dont really expect this one to arrive on due date either....:)


----------



## aurora32

YAY!!!
Just noticed gone up another box only 2 more to go.......:happydance:


----------



## jms895

Hey everybody how are you all? xxx
My house a tip with builders in and am sad there is dust and everything everywhere :cry: oh well, no pleasure, no pain x


----------



## lolly101

JMS I hope your builders finish soon for you hun....:hugs:

I have a busy 2 months too

16 Dec Mums birthday(Happy bday Mum!!!)
18 Dec scan:happydance: and anti d:cry:
24 Dec DH birthday:happydance:
25 Dec Christmas Day
11 Jan Nephews birthday
20 Jan Dads birthday
12 Feb FILs birthday
20 Feb Dans birthday:happydance:
26 Feb DHs Grandads birthday
03 March Step sisters birthday
04 March (??)) Baby!!!!:cloud9::baby:

Phew need a rest after that!!!


----------



## beancounter

hullo. I went for my anti d shot today but they wouldn't give it to me. they said I already had antibodies and it would confuse matters so they took some more blood for testing. She seemed to think I had already had the shot. But I haven't :(
Feel all confused now.
I wish my OH had been there to ask sensible questions. Have to wait a week for the results. :cry:

I have all my brothers, brother in laws, niece and fathers birthdays before the peanut arrives- that's 6 birthdays- I'm not listing them all!! lol


----------



## mummymadness

Wow Lolly you will be busy .

Jade i sympathise 100% hun , Iam having a damp course in my through living/diner room . For 2 days me and the kids lived upstairs , And now i just have bare brick everywhere . Iam supposedly gaurenteed its all finished before xmas (Do pigs fly ehhh no lol) .I hope they finish soon for you hun . x .

It sounds like they didnt have a clue Peanut hun , i hope they sort out the results asap for you :) .

I just checked my noted and just realised i have first m/w appointment since 16 weeks on Thursday .
Im looking forward to getting the bump measured :) . xx .


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies thought id drop in and see how you are all doin , well its my birthday today crikes im 34 !!!! im avin a nice stress free day xxxx


----------



## jms895

Thanks MM, and yes I hope its done. We are having electrics and plastering done in nursery to be and the bathroom moved upstaits, so wire, plaster bricks everywhere cant keep on top of the cleaning. Supposed to be done for Friday other than tiling and painting but as you say pigs will fly.......
Beancounter, dont worry hun, sure it will be ok :hugs: xxxx
HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOJO!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Happy Birthday JoJo have a fab day . x .


----------



## Shifter

That's a lot of birthdays lolly and bean! All my family are in the summer, so it will be lovely to have a spring one when LO arrives :cloud9:

Hope the building work is all done in a timely fashion MM and Jade.

Happy birthday jojo!

Well it's my gtt tomorrow. Is it wrong that I am filling myself with sweet things now in case they tell me I'm not allowed any more from tomorrow? :rofl: 

I'm staying at my parents' house tonight, as they live closer to my hospital and I have to be there at 9am, my mum is coming with me so hubby didn't have to take more time off work. We're both taking our knitting to do in the gap between blood tests! We have sooooo many mittens now - that's all I can make so far. But my mum is doing a cardigan atm :cloud9:

My next MW appointment isn't until the 30th :-o my new MW only works at my surgery every other Tuesday, so I'm having my 28 week appointment rather late :cry:


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck with your gtt Shifter and I'm sure everything will be fine. If not then you always have me for experience :hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JoJo, not much older than me I'll be 33 in 3 weeks!

Hope they sort out your anti D Bean. I had a mystery with my measles as it wasn't there in my last pregnancy but is in this one and that shouldn't happen!!! lol


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies thanx for the birthday messages :hug: not ad a good day really been feeling really dizzy and faint so been 2 the drs thought it was my blood pressure , but its not iv got a virus :cry: oh taking me for out for dinner tonight thats if i can eat xxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

jojo1974 said:


> hi ladies thanx for the birthday messages :hug: not ad a good day really been feeling really dizzy and faint so been 2 the drs thought it was my blood pressure , but its not iv got a virus :cry: oh taking me for out for dinner tonight thats if i can eat xxxxxxx

Sorry to hear that jojo. Hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww JoJo , I hope the meal helps cheer you up . x .


----------



## lolly101

Happy Birthday Jojo!!! Hope you enjoyed your meal:hug:
good luck tomorrow Holly:hugs:...Theres a few of us have baby things tomorrow. good luck MM too:hugs:


----------



## wanababy

mummymadness said:


> Wow i cannot believe how many of us have Jan birthdays .
> Mines the 29th :) . After that valentines day . Then due date whoooo . Its going to go dead quick .

ME TOO ME TOO!!!! MY BIRTHDAY'S ON 23RD JANUARY!! X


----------



## wanababy

Logiebear said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JoJo, not much older than me I'll be 33 in 3 weeks!

What a coincidence - I'll be 33 on 23rd - thats 5weeks 2 days!! Not far off....

Happy birthday jojo!

Good luck with test shifter, and Bean, I hope you get sorted with your results and get some answers from the silly hospital...

My scan went great but we slept in and couldn't get the full package (45 mins) had to have 20 min scan instead - bit cheaper but I was still disappointed :( Got 3 great prints and a 20 min dvd) - will upload pics when I get round to it girls!

Hope all of you are well and those of you who're poorly - get well soon!
:hugs:

Liz
x


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Goodness me, when i started this thread i had no idea of the incredible march baby boom. Amazing guys, hope you are all happy and well,
Shimmy
:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Shimmy nice to see you around again hun :) .. Hope the feb girls are treating you well ?? .
Ill be 25 in Jan wannababy hun , Its not long at all is it . Its strange with me thow as Finnley was born July layla in June so allways just been a few weeks at my birthday this time i will be sporting my big boy bump lol .
I bet the scan pics are great hun .

Hope every ones appointments go well tommorrow :) . Iam just soooooo over the moon today :) , Happy the house is healthy again and my jobs around the house are finally getting done yayyyyy . xx .


----------



## tasha41

I'm so bad I completely forgot about this thread :dohh:

I am going to try super hard to catch up on it!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all had a lovely meal and managed to eat most of it lol , wow so many birthdays comin up :happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

Mine is next!!! 2nd Jan! It'll be crap and we will be skint from Christmas as usual lol. To be honest alll I ever want for my b/day is a lie in and no cooking for the day lol

Glad you enjoyed your meal Jojo xxx

Nice to see you again Shimmy and Tasha.

Maybe the Jan birthday girls were destined to have March babies together lol. Isn't that a spooky coinsidence. So a fair few with Jan b/days having March babies lol.

MM only 25 you young whipper snapper :rofl:

Wanababy I am 21 days older than you! So we know what our parents were doing in 1976 lol


----------



## KatienSam

my birthday is in July so im out of the march mums birthdays in january club lol and im 24!

going to sort out my maternity allowance today as i have my MATB1 now, dont know when to start it though! may start it when i hit 37 weeks, im not sure if i have a set date i have to start it because im unemployed?! il soon find out i suppose!

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

my birthday is in july aswell with baby due in march x


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> going to sort out my maternity allowance today as i have my MATB1 now, dont know when to start it though! may start it when i hit 37 weeks, im not sure if i have a set date i have to start it because im unemployed?! il soon find out i suppose!
> 
> xx

You can have it start any time now, whenever you want, as you're past 29 weeks. I'm in the same boat. In fact, I'm officially going on "maternity leave" sooner than planned (i.e. telling my agency I'm not available) because there has been NO temp work and I want to get the money trickling in again ASAP! Just waiting for my agency to send my MATB1 form back to me. I know full well they will have decided not to pay me SMP.


----------



## Logiebear

I know nothing about mat benefits while working etc as I have never worked and been pregnant so it's all a mystery to me. I know about state benefits etc but that's my limit. Sound like a right scrounger but I'm not lol


----------



## beancounter

i have got asfar as knowing that I need to go to the job centre (BAh!) and get the MATB1 form. And work out my accounts for this year to see how much I will get. I'm not going to do it if the forms make me cry though!

ps. they will. Everything does. 

mind you someone tried to issue a chargeback on my paypal and I didn't cry and they found in my favour and I got my money back. Ha.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies , Ohhh i feel all young at 25 in a few weeks now lol , Allthow the lines on my face and bags under my eyes from the kids tells another story lol .

I hope every ones well , And all getting ready to enjoy your impending time off work :) .

My midwife appointment went ok , Some protein in my urine but only a slight trace , Measuring bang on dates :) . 
But baby boy has well and truely settled him self low down but the wrong way Dohhhhh lol bum down lol .

Ohhh and i dont get to see midwife again untill 5th of feb !! .


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> i have got asfar as knowing that I need to go to the job centre (BAh!) and get the MATB1 form. And work out my accounts for this year to see how much I will get. I'm not going to do it if the forms make me cry though!
> 
> ps. they will. Everything does.
> 
> mind you someone tried to issue a chargeback on my paypal and I didn't cry and they found in my favour and I got my money back. Ha.

Hi hun,

did you not already get your MATB1 form from your MW? You should have already had it just after 20 weeks... also, you can download the maternity allowance application form here: https://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Customers/WorkingAgeBenefits/Dev_008115.xml.html

HTH


----------



## LittleBee

Hi girls!! I had a terrible backacke the last 8-9 days and I couldn't move..
My mom came to help me and I'm feeling better now..at least I can walk without help!
Wish everyone's well!!


----------



## Shifter

Sorry to hear about the bad back Little Bee. Glad you're on the mend.

Isn't it wonderful how many there are of us now? March is going to be very hectic on the boards! Lots of announcements for everyone to share! It won't be long now until all our text buddies are to be primed and ready! Although I realised a while back that my buddies, Lolly and MM are due one day either side of me, so we might all be in labour at once :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> i have got asfar as knowing that I need to go to the job centre (BAh!) and get the MATB1 form. And work out my accounts for this year to see how much I will get. I'm not going to do it if the forms make me cry though!
> 
> ps. they will. Everything does.
> 
> mind you someone tried to issue a chargeback on my paypal and I didn't cry and they found in my favour and I got my money back. Ha.
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> did you not already get your MATB1 form from your MW? You should have already had it just after 20 weeks... also, you can download the maternity allowance application form here: https://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Customers/WorkingAgeBenefits/Dev_008115.xml.html
> 
> HTHClick to expand...

i hadn't earnt enough to bother looking into it at 20 weeks. I make most of my earnings in november and December. I'm bloody knackered now though :rofl: thanks for the linky :D

ouch for your back littlebee :(


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry to hear about your back ache Little Bee . xx .


----------



## lolly101

Sorry bout your back Little Bee

Holly how strange is that we are due within 3 days of each other!!! I am having a c section on 4th March tho.... Mind you if I can get away without it you neva know!!!That would be so good if that happens!!:hugs:


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Sorry bout your back Little Bee
> 
> Holly how strange is that we are due within 3 days of each other!!! I am having a c section on 4th March tho.... Mind you if I can get away without it you neva know!!!That would be so good if that happens!!:hugs:

Ah, I don't think I knew you were getting a c section :blush: sorry, I'm a bad buddy. How come you're getting a c section?


----------



## tiggertea

mummymadness said:


> Hi Ladies , Ohhh i feel all young at 25 in a few weeks now lol

am i almost the baby of the club then - I'll be 24 in Jan :)


----------



## tiggertea

glad the backache is pretty much gone bee! :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

So Tigger when in Jan since we have established that there are loads of us in Jan birthdays too. You are the youngest now though!


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry bout your back Little Bee
> 
> Holly how strange is that we are due within 3 days of each other!!! I am having a c section on 4th March tho.... Mind you if I can get away without it you neva know!!!That would be so good if that happens!!:hugs:
> 
> Ah, I don't think I knew you were getting a c section :blush: sorry, I'm a bad buddy. How come you're getting a c section?Click to expand...


No probs.I prob didn't mention it anyway!! I'm prob getting one as my son was born at 34+4 and he was 6lb 1...If he had been born on his due date he would have been over 10lb!!! the dr said if this one is as big my pelvis isn't big enough to deliver normally.... So i have been booked in for one but if she turns out a bit smaller I might get away with doing it "properly"


----------



## aurora32

HI Girls how are you all?
Is everyone all over their illness?
So am i the granny :rofl: of the bunch then as im 34 on 13th Feb??
Hope the backache is better Bee


:hug:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hope you all feeling ok ? woooo nearly xmas im just starting to get excited lol , aurora im already 34 i feel older though with avin this virus feel like a right old women , just wondering wen do i move to the 3rd tri ? i know a few av already gone a bit earlier and i feel like im the last :cry:


----------



## KatienSam

Jojo just move over, your in your 27th week now your 26+1 or you can be a good girl and come over at 26+5 when your ticker moves up, or even better behaved when u reach 27 weeks! im naughty i couldnt wait and moved over at 26+3 i think lol

xx


----------



## jms895

I have moved and am now 26 and 3 i think?? Anyway could not wait wont be long. Cant believe it!

Everyone ok? Just finished my last Xmas presents and cards

At mums for weekend cos of the mess at home with the builders and broadband is off so have B&B withdrawl agaiN! xx


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry bout your back Little Bee
> 
> Holly how strange is that we are due within 3 days of each other!!! I am having a c section on 4th March tho.... Mind you if I can get away without it you neva know!!!That would be so good if that happens!!:hugs:
> 
> Ah, I don't think I knew you were getting a c section :blush: sorry, I'm a bad buddy. How come you're getting a c section?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No probs.I prob didn't mention it anyway!! I'm prob getting one as my son was born at 34+4 and he was 6lb 1...If he had been born on his due date he would have been over 10lb!!! the dr said if this one is as big my pelvis isn't big enough to deliver normally.... So i have been booked in for one but if she turns out a bit smaller I might get away with doing it "properly"Click to expand...

Ahh. I see. Hope you get a "normal" delivery with this one hun! 

I have a few other mobile numbers from the big swap way back when, so if you, me and MM all go into labour the same time I can send updates through Bean!!


----------



## jms895

OMG just realised I have only 95 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gulp


----------



## jms895

Anyone nervous about the birth? I am not about the pain, just tearing and all that - so scared!! :cry:


----------



## beancounter

he he I only have shifters number so we better not go at the same time. I just realised that if i go as early as my mum used to I would have peanut in about two months. Yikes. My mum is quite small and has big babies, I think that must be why they came early, my sister had big babies and was only a week early, she is taller. Hum. 
I'll probably go overdue and have a teeny baby! I am a bit apprehensive about the birth, mostly its the going into hospital and being away from OH and home that upsets me :(


----------



## Logiebear

I'm nervous and I've done it 3 times before lol. I know what to expect from my section and exactly how things will go during the procedure, just a bit nervous of the spinal block and how the pregnancy will go until then.


----------



## mummymadness

It is a good idea we all have numbers .
Ill be sure to text Holly as soon as something happens with me , I promise i wont if its like 3am thow hun lol lol .
I have raches and Logies number too :), So as soon as i get an update from any of the lovely ladies ill be on here asap ohhhh its all exciting .

As for nervous about delivery , I am very very nervous .. So far i have had 2 very complicated labours and so makes me panick even more about 3rd time .

Layla they thought had downs syndrome , And Finnley has sooooo much macconium in his water that he couldnt breath when he was born , He needed to have suction done .
So iam praying for an uneventfull labour this time so i can actually relax and enjoy it . xxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Aaaah MM hope this one goes well for you hun.
Logie at least you know your date :lol:
Beancounter, yay for a possible big one, I been told they alot easier to push out :lol
Does anyone want my number? I have Katies (KatienSam) and she has mine, but just in case she goes late and I go early :rofl: xx


----------



## beancounter

jms895 said:


> Aaaah MM hope this one goes well for you hun.
> Logie at least you know your date :lol:
> Beancounter, yay for a possible big one, I been told they alot easier to push out :lol
> Does anyone want my number? I have Katies (KatienSam) and she has mine, but just in case she goes late and I go early :rofl: xx

not when they get to 10lb they're not!  The size of my niece's head would make a grown woman weep! lol :D


----------



## lolly101

I know what you mean about getting nervous about the birth.I had shingles with Dan and I was in labour but the shingles were more painful!!! I am hoping this one will be a lot smoother!!!

MM hope yours is smooth this time too!!! 3rd time lucky :hugs:

If anyone wants to PM me their mobile number I am happy to text and post on here for people!!! Ooh I can't believe we are talking about this already!!! Where has the time gone????? I can just imagine us all sending sneaky texts from our labour wards to each other!!:rofl: Or we will be getting our OHs to text from our mobiles!!!!!


----------



## Shifter

You can PM me your number Jade.

I'm more nervous than excited at the moment, but I feel like that's a lack of preparation thing. I have a sneaky feeling I'm getting books about labour for xmas, so reading up will help. I've also started doing my yoga again, so getting my body ready will help ease the nerves somewhat.

Remember, it's not the weight of the baby that matters, it's the size of the head!!

MM, I hope you get an easier time of it this time and obviously hope we all get the birth experiences we want :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww Thanks girls :) .
I keep thinking 3rd time lucky lol lol , Its not the labour that scares me as such ..
Its the thought of going overdue and more chance of baby been in macconium like my other 2 .
Allthwo i must aggree a bigger baby is easier to push out :) , I know i sound crazy but honestly its true .
Layla was 6lb exactly and i was in labour 3 days in absaloute agony i thought i was going to split in half when the head was just there and they say "Dont push yet" and you have a head there stinging like crazy lol .
Yet wth Finnley i was in Labour 8 hours and pushed him out not compleatley pain free lol but with a hell of alot more ease than Layla :) .

Its comming soooo quick Girls , Can you just believe how soon it is untill our babies are in our arms , And we will all be here chatting again about Bags under our eyes lol . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

beancounter said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaah MM hope this one goes well for you hun.
> Logie at least you know your date :lol:
> Beancounter, yay for a possible big one, I been told they alot easier to push out :lol
> Does anyone want my number? I have Katies (KatienSam) and she has mine, but just in case she goes late and I go early :rofl: xx
> 
> not when they get to 10lb they're not!  The size of my niece's head would make a grown woman weep! lol :DClick to expand...

He he, 10 pound - now that is big :lol: bless ya


----------



## jms895

lolly101 and Aurora I will send my mob number to you both on PM xx


----------



## Logiebear

My last 2 were big but I had sections early with them both, I would not have wanted to push them out and I bow to any woman who has. I tell you carrying a big baby is hard enough never mind giving birth. Mine were 9lb6oz and 9lb 11oz and they were both born at 36 weeks on the dot! So OUCH to any one pushing anything bigger than that lol


----------



## aurora32

I have to agree with MM my 1st a little girl was 7lb 3/4 and was in labour for 36 hours with her, my 2nd a boy was 8lb and shot out like a bullet after only 3 hours, my 3rd a girl again 7lb 3/4 was in labour for 5 hours with her and my youngest he was 6lb 14 and i was in labour over 8 hours with him maybe it was coincidence that the biggest (not that he was that big) was the quickest but that was how i experienced it.

:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

:shock: and there was me hoping for a small baby to make it easier to push out *gone to find a large cake to eat*


----------



## LittleBee

Hey March mommies!! I wish happy X-mas to everyone, I'll be away for a few days!!
Hugs!


----------



## Shifter

Have a great xmas Little Bee! See you soon.


----------



## tiggertea

hey ladies!
i have swapped numbers with pixiekitty but will swap with others too just to be sure! hehehe

hope you are all well and not getting too nervous about the births.... i have blocked that particular part out so far - in the hope that in the next 3 months they find a magic wand that can be waved over the bump and make it magically transform to baby without labour..... me.... dreaming?! :rofl:

aside from that - MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLIES!!! :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Debz - :rofl: we can hope!

Merry winter holiday to all! ;-)


----------



## lolly101

Happy Christmas everyone!!! :hugs:

Tiggertea I like your idea!!! Maybe we can ask Santa!!!:hugs:


----------



## wanababy

Hi Girls

Glad I haven't missed too much! Between OH and my niece - they managed to use all the internet usage so I've been unable to get online :(

Anyway, I'm back, sorry I couldn't wish you all a Merry Christmas but I hope you all enjoyed yourselves!!!

I had my 11 yr old niece for 10 days cos my sis & new baby niece (she's 6weeks old today) were in hospital - poor little mite had bronchilitis and a respritory virus - all tubes and monitors and oxygen - ah it was absolutely awful to see but thank god she was home last Friday and well! Best Xmas pressie ever!

Hope all of you are well and Santa has been good to you...:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## jms895

Hope you all had a fab xmas? We been busy! you?
Up early again! little man kicking and I cant get comfy! Had egg on toas and a load of biscuits already! Starving today.
Santa bring anything nice?
Am watching people give birth on Home and Health! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Hey girls - 4D scan pics are here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/84282-my-4d-scan-piccies.html 
Pretty good but not a full front pic, lots of pics of his wotsits! :lol: Defo a boy xx


----------



## lolly101

Jad what fab pics!!! He looks so cute!!!

I love watching the baby stories!!! Getting scary now tho!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya...

I was wondering what the process is in finding and being a text buddy? I'm due on the 20th March and would love to have someone I can text to let them know what's happening, equally I'd love to be able to support someone on their special day.

any advice welcome! :)

Edit *I'm based in the UK*


----------



## tiggertea

Hey MummyCat!

Basically you just do what you've done and ask for a text buddy! hehe
I'm happy to swap numbers if you like? PM me for a chat :)

I'm due 21st March.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi girlies :) .
Great to see were all in 3rd tri now , I had a great xmas hope every one else did . x .


----------



## lousielou

Hello ladies! Am back from wedding - hope we're all well :D


----------



## tiggertea

hey lucy!
was just wondering when you were due back!! hope you're well! how'd the wedding go? plenty of pics for us i hope!!!!


----------



## Shifter

Hi hun. Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## jms895

Lucy!!! You are back!! How was it MRS? :lol:

MummyCat pm me if you want a text buddy :hugs:

God back to work Monday...... :cry: want to finish!! Another 7 weeks left yet xx


----------



## MummyCat

tiggertea said:


> Hey MummyCat!
> 
> Basically you just do what you've done and ask for a text buddy! hehe
> I'm happy to swap numbers if you like? PM me for a chat :)
> 
> I'm due 21st March.

Hiya... ta Debz...i'll do just that!!! Thanks for responding so quickly... will PM you with details! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Lucy!!! You are back!! How was it MRS? :lol:
> 
> MummyCat pm me if you want a text buddy :hugs:
> 
> God back to work Monday...... :cry: want to finish!! Another 7 weeks left yet xx

Hiya hun... thanks so much... will PM you with the details! I know what you mean about work! Thankfully I've only got 3.5 weeks of work left! *phew* xxx


----------



## jms895

happy new year everyone!

happy birthday logie! 

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

sorry i missed this part girls , Now we are all in 3rd tri we all chat in there i compleatley forgot about this part ooooooops .

Hope every ones well . xx .


----------



## jms895

We may as well all move over to the other thread do you think? Its hard enough to keep on top of that one :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

yeah maybe close this one now with a link to the new thread at the end! now we are all defo in third tri!

x


----------



## Shifter

Agreed.


----------



## jms895

_*LADIES PLEASE USE THE NEW MARCH MUMMIES THREAD IN 3RD TRIMESTER*_
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/75955-march-mummys.html
:hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Just want to wish you girls all the best - I am not a March mummy anymore (was at the very beginning!!) all the best with your little ones and the coming last few weeks of your pregnancies. 

I hope the labour and the days and years to come go well and bring you all the joy and happiness. You girls deserve it! See you in some of the other threads.

All my Love and Best Wishes

Gemma
xxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

Good luck to you too Gwizz.My little boy was born on 20th Feb!!! :hugs: YOu know you always be an honourary March Mumy anyway!!!:hugs:


----------



## jms895

You never know Gwizz, could be 10 days late, still making you a March mummy :lol: xx


----------



## Shifter

Should someone PM Shimmy to ask her to close this thread?

Does she have a text buddy somewhere? Hardly see her any more :cry:


----------



## jms895

Maybe a moderator can do it??


----------



## Shifter

I'm sure a mod can, but would be polite to ask Shimmy first.


----------



## Nataliexx

Can i join? Im due march 21st


----------



## tiggertea

See March Mummies thread in 3rd tri :)
(Click on the bunny in my signature)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Sorry, didnt realise this thread was causing so many problems.

Close it.

Sorry I havent been on of late, take care.
x


----------



## Shifter

No problem shimmy, we've just all moved into 3rd tri now :hug:

Hope you're ok!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

I didnt realise this was a second tri thread, I thought it was in the buddies section. Maybe I just dont get it.lol!

Ok, no probs, thanks for letting me know.

I would close the thread myself but not sure how, so can a mod do that for me,
Thanks.


----------



## polo_princess

*bump*


----------

